# Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2011)

*Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert​*
Nachdem bisher weder Bundes- noch Landesverbände willen oder in der Lage waren, eine zielgerichtete Fusion voran zu treiben, haben nun wohl auf Druck der Intiative "Pro DAFV" die Präsidenten beider Verbände (DAV/VDSF) eine Erklärung bzw. einen gemeinsamen Fahrplan veröffentlicht.

Alles mögliche wird dabei wieder besprochen und über die Köpfe der Mitgliedsvereine und Angler festgelegt, nur das Wichtigste wurde dabei wieder mal vergessen:
* Sowohl die Diskussion  und Festlegung einer gemeinsamen  angelpolitischen Grundlinie, damit die Mitgliedsvereine und Angler überhaupt entscheiden können, wie auch wurde keinerlei Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Funktionäre und ALLE Landesverbände* (Bekämpfung gesetzlicher Restriktionen, umfassende Information  aller Angler und schaffen einer Diskussionskultur in den Verbänden und Gliederungen statt wie bisher von oben zu verordnen, offenlegen aller finanziellen Dinge, auch in angegliederten Gesellschaften etc.) :

http://www.anglerverband.com/images...Erklaerung_Mohnert-VDSF_Markstein-DAV_www.pdf

Persönliche Meinung dazu:
Nun sollen also wohl die Interessen und berechtigten Anliegen vieler der Angler endgültig in den Mauscheleien der Verbände und ihrer Präsidenten begraben werden.

Nun also gemeinsam gegen Information, Diskussion und demokratische Gepflogenheiten, um weiterhin die Angler melken zu können und Pfründe, persönliche Eitelkeiten und Machtspielchen dann weiter unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit treiben zu können...........

Na Bravo....................


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Schon alleine dieser Passus in der gemeinsamen Veröffentlichung ist mehr als purer Hohn für jede offene Diskussion und Information:


> Nach der Klärung von Grundsatzfragen waren sich beide Präsidenten darin einig,


Welche "Grundsatzfragen" wurden denn geklärt, und vor allem wie?
Haben wir Angler wieder mal kein Recht, das zu erfahren?

Nach dem ganzen Murks, was beide Verbände und deren Funktionäre bisher verursacht haben, wünsche ich mir da jedenfalls deutlich mehr Infos als so pauschale und nichtssagende Äußerungen.

Wenn diese Herren schon Grundsatzfragen "geregelt" haben wollen, will ich auch wissen welche und wie - vertrauen kann man ja keinem der Verbände oder Funktionäre mehr, welche da bisher in Sachen Fusion tätig waren.


----------



## Fr33 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Wenn ich das Wort "einigen" schon höre---- klingt das immer nach Leistung und Gegenleistung.

z.B: Geld gegen Stimmrecht
usw.... ein Schelm wer böses denkt ....


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> vertrauen kann man ja keinem der Verbände oder Funktionäre mehr, welche da bisher in Sachen Fusion tätig waren.




Schon lange nich mehr Thomas. Und ebenso lange haben wir so oder so nicht mehr alles mitbekommen was da hinter veschlossener Tür abgeht.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Man braucht sich ja nur den sehr eng gefassten Zeitrahmen ansehen, um zu begreifen, dass weder eine umfassende Information der Angler, geschweige denn eine Diskussion stattfinden soll.

Das soll von oben den Landesverbänden so schnell wie möglich aufgedrückt werden, damit die gar nicht erst zum nachdenken kommen, sondern möglichst stillschweigend alle vom VDSF übernommen werden können - nur halt mit neuem Namen.....

Und so wie schon bei der Initiative "Pro DAFV" der Landesverbände Bayern, Brandenburg und Thüringen keinerlei vorherige Information oder Diskussion oder gar eine Abstimmung  der/durch die Angler stattgefunden hat, so soll das wohl nun auch hier durchgedrückt werden.

*Die einzige Hoffnung die da bleibt ist die, dass bei den nötigen Landesverbandshauptversammlungen die Angler dem Funktionärsvolk endlich die rote Karte zeigen und einem Übertritt zum VDSF unter neuem Namen widersprechen.*

Wenn das so kommen soll wie jetzt augenscheinlich geplant, wie das die beiden Präsidenten und wohl auch beide geschäftsführende Präsidien (wieder mal einstimmig, wie früher in der  DDR??) beschlossen haben, dann "gute Nacht mit dem Angeln und den Anglern in Deutschland"....

Da jetzt augenscheinlich der DAV vollends auf den VDSF-Kurs einschwenkt.............
Zuerst jetzt bei mangelnder Information und Diskussionsverhinderung, danach werden dann wohl auch die liberalen Einstellungen zum Angeln fallen und zum Schluss glauben dann die Gewässerfonds dran..

Dann kann derjenige froh sein, der an den Grenzen zu den Nachbarländern lebt, um wenigstens nach einer Übernahme dann noch einigermaßen normal angeln gehen zu können..


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Hallo zusammen,

habs gerade mal durchgerechnet.

Wenn ich mich hier in D. nicht mehr mit dem Thema Angeln ( unter erschwerten Bedingungen) herumärgern muss, dann spare ich ganz entspannt das Geld für mindestens 2 Wochen Angelurlaub im Ausland.

Das ist ein sehr reizvoller Gedanke.

Noch habe ich ja 2 Jahre Schonfrist.

Dann sind alle Jugendlichen in einem Alter, wo die alleine Angeln dürfen.

Für mich wir das der Augenblick, wo mich der Verein zum letzten mal gesehen hat.

Weniger Ärger, mehr Zeit, Angeln da wo die Fische sind, die mich interessieren. 

Ob das der richtige Weg ist weiss ich nicht.

Aber es ist ein Weg, der mich weit von den Ärgernissen in meinem Hobby wegfürt.

Vielleicht ist es die Lösung.

Lasst die Verbände und Schwarzangler alleine am Wasser.

Da treffen sich dann die Gruppierungen, die sehr viel für uns getan haben.

Nur meine ( entäuschte ) Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Rolfhubert (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Hallo.
Wenn das so kommt,wird es die kürzeste Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband,die ich je hatte.
Die 33 € Jahresbeitrag werde ich dann wohl in einer Rechtsschutzversicherung anlegen.#q

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Tja, nun hat es Peter Mohnert wohl geschafft, Günter Markstein von seiner Sichtweise zu überzeugen, dass man am besten alles von oben nach unten durchregiert, da die Verbandsgliederungen und das "tumbe Anglervolk" eh alles mit sich machen lassen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687



			
				Peter Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte.
> *Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht*.



Da sich weder Landesverbände, einsichtige Funktionäre, Vereinsvorstände noch Angler gegen dieses seit Monaten andauernde Spiel mit mangelnder Information, fehlen der Diskussion und gelebter Demokratie in den Verbänden wehren, sondern das alles stillschweigend dulden, haben die Herren Mohnert und Markstein wohl recht:
*Die Vereine und Angler haben es nicht besser verdient!!*

Weiterhin werden die Angler über die Vereine zwangsrekrutiert für die Verbände und weiterhin werden sie brav wie die Schlachtlämmer auch noch den eigenen Metzger bezahlen - Über den Vereinsbeitrag erhalten ja sowohl Landes- wie Bundesverbände ihr Geld.

Und die Angler lassen sich dann alles gefallen, bezahlen brav weiter und sehen tatenlos zu wie hier die Präsdidenten und geschäftsführenden Präsidien beider Verbände das Angeln und die Angler in Deutschland weiter mit Vollgas an die Wand fahren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung, was Günter Markstein uns bei unserem Besuch in Berlin gesagt hatte:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html



> *1.: Es gibt keine automatische Fusion.*
> Auch wenn vom DAV eine Fusion gewünscht wird, wird es darauf ankommen, wie man die Positionen durchsetzen kann. Es gibt sozusagen eine zwar nicht im Einzelnen genannte "Leitlinie" an Dingen, die man nicht aufgeben wird. Da wie immer bei Verhandlungen Kompromisse möglich sein müssen, wurden das aber nicht im Einzelnen ausgeführt, um die Verhandlungen nicht zu belasten. Fakt ist aber, dass der DAV nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen einer Fusion zustimmen wird.
> 
> *2.: Es besteht kein Zeitdruck!*
> Wenn auch durch Veröffentlichungen (auch des DAV selber) teilweise der Eindruck entstanden sein mag, dass die Fusion bis Ende 2011 "durchgekloppt" worden sein soll, so ist dieser Eindruck falsch. Es gibt keinerlei Zeit- oder Termindruck, wenns fertig ist, ists fertig und dann erst wird fusioniert. Oder, siehe Punkt 1, man wird sich nicht einig, dann auch keine Fusion.



Und nun?
Wird entgegen der Aussagen eine Zeitschiene festgelegt, nach der umfassende Information der Vereine und Angler sowie eine Diskussion unter denselben gar nicht möglich ist.

Und die Leitlinien, die da angesprochen wurden
Makulatur........

In der Satzung, die laut Präsidenten und geschäftsführenden Präsidien beider Verbände - also auch Günter Markstein persönlich - die neue gemeinsame Satzung werden soll, enthält nach wie vor nicht nachvollziehbare Dinge wie dass das jetzige VDSF-Verbandsblatt auch das des neuen Verbandes werden soll.

Und dass der Präsident des neuen Verbandes eigenmächtig und ohne Diskussion/Abstimmung die Satzung ändern kann, wenn er es für die Eintragung für nötig hält....

Angesichts dieser klaren Fakten und der damaligen Aussage von Günter Markstein gegenüber uns bin ich mehr als enttäuscht davon, dass hier augenscheinlich nicht Wort gehalten wird, sondern dass der DAV und Günter Markstein sich nun einfach zu den Bedingungen des VDSF übernehmen lassen wollen.

Wo sind denn die angelpolitischen Grund- und Leitlinien festgeschrieben?

Wo ist der Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Verbände, Gliederungen und Funktionäre?

Nichts, niente, nada, nothing.....

Ich persönlich fühle mich da verschaukelt und im Stich gelassen - gerade nach oben angeführtem Gespräch in Berlin, Anfang 2010.

Nur gut, dass auch damals trotz des Gespräches in wirklich guter Atmosphäre wenigstens unsere angelpolitsche Grundlinie nach wie vor steht und wir damals schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig persönlicher Sympathien werden wir aber weiterhin selbstverständlich auch immer alles öffentlich machen, was wir an Kritikpunkten sehen, gerade auch im Zusammenhang mit den Gefahren und vor allem Chancen einer Fusion.



Und wie ihr hier sehen könnt:
*Wenigstens wir halten unsere Versprechen!!!*


----------



## Hanns Peter (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Na, dann sollten jetzt die Vereinsvorstände bei Ihren Landesverbänden für den Oktober/November 2010 eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung beantragen. Damit ggf. noch vor dem 20.12.2011 "fundierte Änderungswünsche" über den jeweiligen Landesverband an die geschäftsführenden Präsidien gestellt werden können.

Also haut in die Tasten Vorstände.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ich versuch das mal ganz unaufgeregt.

Da setzen sich vor einiger Zeit DAV und VDSF zusammen und planen eine Fusion. Da wird diskutiert, beschlossen und verworfen. Da gibt es Vorwürfe von der einen an die andere Seite und umgekehrt. Da gibt es eiserne Grundsätze, die man nie ! aufgeben will. 
Schlußendlich schreiben sich die Präsidenten bitterböse Briefe und der VDSF erklärt die Fusion für gescheitert.

Soweit kann man das noch alles nachvollziehen, wenn auch mit Kopfschütteln.

Dann, wie aus dem Nichts, tun sich drei Verbände zusammen und erklären, die Fusion in Eigenregie durchführen zu wollen. Man wirbt um Mithilfe der übrigen Landesverbände.

Auch das kann man, nun mit noch stärkerem Kopfschütteln, irgendwie noch einordnen.

Dann begrüßen beide Präsidenten diese Initiative der drei Landesverbände. Das kann man schon nicht mehr so recht einordnen. Signalisieren beide damit, dass sie persönlich es nicht geschafft haben, Ihre Diskrepanzen auszuräumen und nun froh sind wenn die Sache von kompetenter(?) Seite in die Hand genommen wird.
Das ist zumindest ein Armutszeugnis. In der realen Politik ist das so, als wenn Koalitionsverhandlungen von der Parteispitze wegen Unvereinbarer Gegensätze abgebrochen werden und sich dann ein paar Landesverbände zusammensetzen und die Parteispitze überstimmen. 
Selbst das ist sicher nicht undenkbar, wäre vielleicht manchmal gar nicht so shlecht. Aber unter jeder Garantie würde das die Parteiführung nicht überleben.

Nun gut, angenommen auch das steckt man irgendwie noch weg.

Jetzt aber treten Markstein und Mohnert vor und begrüßen nicht nur die Fusionsinitiative, Nein, sie stellen gleich noch einen Zeitplan vor, mit dem ein zwischen den beiden ausgekasperter Aktionsplan ( wohlgemerkt für eine Initiative, die von drei Landesverbänden initiiert wurde, und was die beiden selbst in Monaten der Verhandlung nicht geschafft haben) umgesetzt werden soll. 

Dises Possenspiel ist weder an Dreistigkeit noch an Unvermögen zu überbieten. Es ist eine hochnotpeinliche Selbstdiskreditierung zweier angeblicher Führungspersonen.

Völlig ungeachtet aller angelpolitischen Ausrichtungen, völlig ungeachtet ob man VDSF oder DAV Anhänger ist, zeigt das überdeutlich, von welchen inkompetenten, charakterlosen und führungsschwachen Personen wir Angler auf höchster Ebene vertreten sind. 

War die Fusion schon vorher als sehr kritisch einzustufen, so kann das hier nur der Todesstoß sein. Entweder für die Fusion durch den Widerspruch der Mitglieder, oder für die Angelfischerei in Deutschland wenn dieses Kasperltheater mit einem Zusammenschluß endet.


By the way.

Das man sich gegen eine Europaweite Regelung der Angelfischerei wehrt ist nicht verwunderlich, dürfte man sich damit wohl vom Deutschen Tierechtgedanken in der Angelfischerei verabschieden müssen.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Alter Verwalter....

nun stellt sich alles auf den Kopf.

Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln #q#q

Ralle,
Dein Posting kann ich fast komplett unterschreiben...
kommt nicht oft vor, aber hier trifft Deine Analyse auf den Punkt.

Es ist ein Trauerspiel.
Markstein knickt ein, Mohnert wieder oben auf.
Nun ist es an den Landesverbänden dem Treiben der "glorreichen Zwei" ein Ende zu machen.

Stellt Euch vor es gäbe eine Fusion
und keiner macht mit #h

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Früher waren M&Ms mal Süßigkeiten - heute ist M&M nur noch bitter........



			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt Euch vor es gäbe eine Fusion
> und keiner macht mit


Was wir schon immer sagen:
*Eine Fusion unter dem Dach des VDSF mit den jetzt handelnden Personen DARF ES NICHT GEBEN!*

Und wenn da jetzt auch noch der DAV-Bund einknickt - gegen die eigenen klaren Ausagen Anfang 2010, bei uns veröffentlicht (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3423770&postcount=9) - dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob jetzt die Schläfer in den Landesverbänden und Vereinen endlich wach werden......

Aber die Angler haben ja auch schon vorher immer alles mit sich machen lassen und brav noch dafür bezahlt..........


----------



## Brotfisch (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Berichterstattung über die neue gemeinsame Veröffentlichung. Für eine umfassende Bewertung der DAV-VDSF-Erklärung ist es aus meiner Sicht noch zu früh oder besser gesagt: bin ich zu langsam.

Trotzdem möchte ich anknüpfen bei der Anmerkung von Thomas, nach der der Fahrplan viel zu straff ist, um echte demokratische Willensbildungsprozesse in den Gliederungen der Verbände zu ermöglichen. Dem stimme ich zu. Woher die Eile? Verzichtet man bei der Beantwortung dieser Frage darauf, Naheliegendes zu unterstellen, dann gibt es für jedwede Form der Fusionshektik keinen ersichtlichen Grund. Die Erklärung macht sich ja auch nicht die Mühe, einen solchen zu liefern.

Objektiv gesehen. Bei subjektiver Betrachtung fällt auf, dass die Erklärung in einigen Passagen vorauseilend die Schuldzuweisung für ein etwaiges weiteres Scheitern liefert. Die läge dann eben bei den Landesverbänden: "Bei fördernder Mitarbeit aller Landesverbände ist die Vereinigung ... sicher gewährleistet." Nach dem Motto: Macht, was wir wollen, sonst seid ihr die Bösen. Vielleicht bin ich geschmäcklerisch, aber mir klingt das gegenüber den Landesverbänden viel zu arrogant.

Um es deutlich zu sagen: Die Fusion wird an der Basis gemacht und sonst nirgends. Die Präsidenten haben nichts mehr als den Auftrag, diesen Prozess zu gestalten. Die jetzige Hektik ist der erneute Versuch, vor der eigenen Basis davonzulaufen. Führung sieht anders aus.

Ich finde gut, dass es eine gemeinsame Erklärung gibt, die sich zu einer einheitlichen Interessenvertretung bekennt. Ich finde auch gut, einen Plan zu entwickeln, wie man dorthin gelangt. Der muss allerdings in den Gliederungen diskutiert und beschlossen werden, bevor er Bindungswirkung entfalten kann.

Was erneut fehlt, ist die Vorteilsübersetzung. Warum sollen wir eigentlich für eine Fusion sein. Stattdessen sehen wir erneut den Fehler, tagespolitische Einzelfragen auf die gleiche Ebene wie die Fusion zu packen. Vielleicht möchte ich ja, dass wir in Europa ein einheitliches Vorgehen in Sachen Aquakultur haben? Und: Was hat das Thema, bitte schön, mit einem Freizeitfischereiverband zu tun? Für mich ist das nichts weiter als handwerkliche Stümperei.

Unklar erneut, wie der neue Verband aussehen soll. Es muss auf jeden Fall verhindert werden, dass er wieder in Hinterzimmern ausgestaltet wird. Diese Befürchtung wird durch die neue Erklärung nicht zerstreut.

Überhaupt: Der Duktus, die vorsorglichen Schuldzuweisungen, diese selbstgerechte "Friß oder stirb"-Mentalität, die aus jeder Zeile spricht, all das stammt nicht aus der Feder von Günter Markstein...

Sorry, die Sache bereitet mir schlechte Laune.

Aber wenn jetzt der Fusionsprozess wieder ein Stück Bewegung haben sollte, dann müssen wir feststellen, dass die gleichen Fehler wie zuvor wiederholt werden sollen. Man lese nur die "alten" Threads und Blogs. Der zweite Fehler muss der letzte sein. Wir müssen nicht mehr darüber diskutieren, ob wir einen Verband haben wollen und welche Wünsche wir zuvor erfüllt haben wollen. JETZT müssen wir uns organisieren und dafür sorgen, dass die Führungskrise beendet und das neue Haus gut bestellt wird.

(Entschuldigung, ist viel zu lang geworden...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

*Ketzerei an:*
Austreten aus allen Verbänden - nur wenn die das finanziell merken, werden die wach.

Wenn uns BUND, NABU oder PETA vertreten würden, hätten wir es als Angler auch nicht schlechter als mit "unseren" Verbänden heute schon - und auch dort sind die Funktionäre nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...
Es würde sich also nicht viel ändern, nur dass wir "unseren" unfähigen und rückratlosen Verbänden und Funktionären nicht mehr unser sauer verdientes Geld hinterherwerfen würden...
*Ketzerei aus...*

*Wir bräuchten so dringend eine starken Bundesverband, der klare, liberale und anglerfreundliche  angelpolitische Richtlinien vorgibt und durchsetzt* - und was würden wir bei dieser "Fusion" kriegen?

Einen VDSF im neuen Gewand, alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen, dieselbe Schaisse, die wir im Westen schon mit dem VDSF durch haben, dann aber alternativlos in ganz Deutschland......

Die Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden schweigen dazu...

Die in den Verbänden organisierten Vereine schweigen dazu....

Die Angler schweigen dazu............

Bestellt schon mal den Sarg fürs Angeln in Deutschland....

Eine gelebte Demokratie ist in beiden Verbänden ja jetzt augenscheinlich schon tot und eh nur eine Farce...........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Bernd Mikulin würde sich im Grabe umdrehen müsste er erleben was da gerade mit dem DAV passiert. #d


----------



## gründler (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das man sich gegen eine Europaweite Regelung der Angelfischerei wehrt ist nicht verwunderlich, dürfte man sich damit wohl vom Deutschen Tierechtgedanken in der Angelfischerei verabschieden müssen.


 

Ja aber nicht nur wegen dem TSG.

Eher weil dann der ganze Verband alle Posten Gelder.......stück für stück Geschichte werden,weil wer brauch dann noch Bundes-Landesverbände und ihre Präsis.....etc.da reichen 10-20 Mann in Brüssel und die machen dann halt die Regeln für die ganze Eu.
Ist doch jetzt schon so in etlichen Sparten das Brüssel bestimmt und der rest hat sich zu fügen (Puppen an fäden ^^).

Anderseits besteht die gefahr das man in Brüssel die Deutsche Angelei und Gesetze als Vorbild für die Eu nimmt,und auf andere Länder überträgt/übertragen will,nur das wird wohl nicht so einfach.

Da ist es eigentlich einfacher nur das Problem zu bekehren was aus der reihe tanzt,aber wie nun was kommt sehen wir ja in der Zukunft   


lg


----------



## Brotfisch (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Lieber Thomas,
natürlich frustet Unbelehrbarkeit. Aber nur weil die derzeit aktuelle "Führung" weit hinter dem jetzt Erforderlichen zurückbleibt, den Untergang des anglerischen Abendlandes vor Augen zu haben, das ist doch nicht unsere Art. 

Und Austreten wäre ja eine Gratis-Draufgabe an die Überforderten. 

Drinbleiben und einwirken.

Wir haben schon viel mehr erreicht, als wir je gehofft haben. Das geben "die" natürlich nicht zu.

Weitermachen! Wer sonst schafft Demokratie in der Angelfischerei in Deutschland!?!

Weitermachen! Einmischen! Weitermachen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Aufgeben ist eh nicht - und wenns nur ist, damit ich nach einer "Fusion" sagen kann:
Ihr habts vorher wissen können, ihr hättet vorher was tun können... 
Nu fresst auch eure eigene Scheixxe, die ihr euch durch euer Schweigen und stillhalten auch selber eingebrockt habt - *wir hatten euch gewarnt............*


----------



## Brotfisch (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Das hört sich gut an. Ich glaube, dass ein neuer Verband an dem, was hier passiert, nicht mehr vorbeikommt.


----------



## ivo (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Bernd Mikulin würde sich im Grabe umdrehen müsste er erleben was da gerade mit dem DAV passiert. #d



|good:

By the way, in einem LV wird abgestimmt von der Basis. Da geht zum Glück kein Weg dran vorbei. Und El Präsidente bekommt jetzt Druck. Geduld ist einfach zu Ende.


----------



## Brotfisch (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@ Ralle24

Deine Analyse trifft es schon sehr genau. Auch der Vergleich mit der "großen" Politik ist nicht weit hergeholt. Ich stimme zu, das ist der schmalste Pfad für zwei Präsidenten, aus dem Zugzwang, den die Drei-Länder-Erklärung bewirkt hat, halbwegs herauszukommen. Oberwasser ist das nicht. Sie mussten etwas tun und sie taten etwas. Sie hätten das Richtige tun sollen, aber da ist irgendetwas verquer gelaufen. Schon wieder.

Es ist höchste Zeit, dass die Präsidenten erklären, weswegen sie die Fusion wollen, aus welchen Gründen sie wichtig ist und dass sie ihr persönliches Amtsschicksal damit verbinden. Aus der Nummer kommt, meiner Meinung nach, seit heute auch Günter Markstein nicht mehr raus. Er sollte sich jetzt schnell neu aufstellen. Seine Berater sitzen nicht in der Hausburgstraße, sondern in Potsdam. Er muss intern Entscheidungen treffen, wie es auf seiner Seite künftig weitergehen soll. 

Dein BTW: Sehr interessant. Das sollte ein eigener Thread werden, wenn's passt. Das Thema Angelfischerei/ Europa ist in der Diskussion in Deutschland noch echt unterbelichtet. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## gründler (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dein BTW: Sehr interessant. Das sollte ein eigener Thread werden, wenn's passt. Das Thema Angelfischerei/ Europa ist in der Diskussion in Deutschland noch echt unterbelichtet. Danke für den Hinweis.


 

2008 hatte ich Thomas per Pn mitgeteilt das die EU einheitliche Europaweite Gesetze und Regeln in der Fischerrei angekündigt hat (Sportangelei und Berufsfischerei).

Auf einer damaligen Vorstands Versammlung meines LV's wurde das schon angekündigt und einzelnes Berichtet,und schon damals wurden die ersten Grundsteine gelegt,das dieses über Jahre andauert bis es vollkommen ist,ist nix neues.

So wird stk.für stk.eins nachdem anderen eingeführt...etc.

In der Berufsfischerei sind die leute aus Brüssel schon fleißig am erarbeiten.Vorschriften Verbote....etc.die letzten Jahre hatten es schon in sich.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @ Ralle24
> 
> Deine Analyse trifft es schon sehr genau. Auch der Vergleich mit der "großen" Politik ist nicht weit hergeholt. Ich stimme zu, das ist der schmalste Pfad für zwei Präsidenten, aus dem Zugzwang, den die Drei-Länder-Erklärung bewirkt hat, halbwegs herauszukommen. Oberwasser ist das nicht. Sie mussten etwas tun und sie taten etwas. Sie hätten das Richtige tun sollen, aber da ist irgendetwas verquer gelaufen. Schon wieder.
> 
> ...



Leider hat sich Markstein nun auf eine Stufe mit Mohnert gestellt. Das war nicht nur völlig unnötig sondern zugleich das auslassen einer riesengroßen Chance.

Markstein ist aus dem Zwist mit Mohnert als moralischer Sieger hervorgegangen ( wobei Mohnert sich selbst der größte Widersacher war).

Markstein hatte die riesengroße Chance alleine voranzugehen und eine Fusion vieler VDSF Landesverbände mit dem DAV, oder auch die Gründung eines neuen Verbandes zu bewerkstelligen. 
Mit Rückgrat und einem klar formulierten Ziel hätte er die Mehrzahl der Angler, Vereine und Verbände auf seine Seite bekommen können. 
Dazu hat ihm entweder die Courage, der Wille oder die Kompetenz gefehlt. 

Nun haben wir die Situation, dass wir nicht nur vor einer Fusion ohne Ziel stehen, sondern dann auch noch vor einem Verband ohne Führungspersönlichkeiten. Man mag gar nicht weiterdenken. 

Hatte ich noch die Hoffnung, dass aus der Dreier " Verschwörung " wenigstens eine starke Persönlichkeit aufsteht und das Ruder in die Hand nimmt, so wird auch dieser Hoffnungsschimmer verglimmen, wenn - was als sicher anzunehmen ist - diese Herren die Aktion von Mohnert und Markstein unkommentiert hinnehmen.

Vieleicht will man aber auch einen mit Handpuppen besetzten Bundesverband. Eine Alibiinstitution, um sein Länderspezifisches Süppchen nach belieben würzen zu können. 

Auch darf man getrost fragen, wozu eine Fusion gut sein soll, wenn man sich der Europäischen Bühne verschließen will. 

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Markstein hatte die riesengroße Chance alleine voranzugehen und eine Fusion vieler VDSF Landesverbände mit dem DAV, oder auch die Gründung eines neuen Verbandes zu bewerkstelligen.
> Mit Rückgrat und einem klar formulierten Ziel hätte er die Mehrzahl der Angler, Vereine und Verbände auf seine Seite bekommen können.


Naja, keiner der Verbände in Bund oder Land, VDSF, DAV oder auch der neue DAFV (alter VDSF mit neuem Namen) hat ja bisher seinen Mitgliedsvereinen und dessen Anglern jemals angelpolitische Grundlinien und/oder einen Kodex für Funktionäre und Gliederungen vorgelegt.

Da man nun allen Verbänden und Gliederungen ein undemokratisches Verhalten mit mangelnder Information, fehlender Diskussion und statt dessen "ordre de mufti" von oben nach unten bescheinigen kann, verwundert das doch nicht wirklich.

Da hätte man sich ja mal mit der Basis, den Vereinen und Anglern auseinandersetzen müssen.

*Bezahlt man als Mitglied einer Partei Geld, tut man dies bewusst und weil man mit den Zielen dieser Partei einverstanden ist, die in Parteiprogrammen festgelegt wurden.

Und als Angler?
Bezahlt man über seinen Verein den Verbänden zwangsweise Geld, ohne zu wissen wofür eigentlich.*

Weil es bei keinem Verband - weder in Bund noch Ländern - eben ein Programm gibt.

Da wird scheinbar nach Lust, Laune, Gutdünken und Tagesform mehr schlecht als recht rumgewurschtelt - "arbeiten" sollte man das besser nicht nennen.....

Wenn sich das die Angler und Vereine gefallen lassen, wollens sies wohl auch so..

Und dann auch, dass zukünftig ohne starken Verband im Bund die Vorgaben aus Brüssel und Berlin dann in den Ländern trotz (zu?) starker Landesverbände anglerfeindlich duchgesetzt werden...

Dass dies weder die Herren Funktionäre in den Bundes- noch Landesverbänden auch nur ansatzweise begreifen, sondern es denen ALLEN augenscheinlich immer nur um Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht, kann man wohl zu Recht so sehen.

*Warum aber bezahlen die Angler über ihre Vereine solch unfähigen Verbände und Funktionäre?*
*Warum legen die Vereine die an die Verbände zu bezahlende Kohle nicht einfach solange mal auf ein Sperrkonto, bis ihr Verband (gilt ja für VDSF wie auch DAV) endlich ein klares angelpolitisches Programm vorlegt. 
Damit Vereine und Angler endlich auch mal wissen, wen sie überhaupt wofür bezahlen mit ihrem sauer erarbeiteten Geld?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Da keiner der Verbände, ob in Bund, Land oder sonstigen Gliederungen ja augenscheinlich in der Lage oder willens ist, ein solches angelpolitisches Grundsatzprogramm aufzulegen, machen wir dazu gerne einen konstruktiven Vorschlag. Damit wenigstens mal eine Diskussionsgrundlage vorhanden ist...

Ein festzulegendes Grundsatzprogramm könnte z. B. so aussehen:


> 1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen.
> 
> 2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.
> 
> ...



Ein Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre müsste folgendes enthalten:


> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.
> 
> > Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
> 
> ...



*Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die Angler schlecht oder als Gefahr darstellen?

Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die für weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen und sinnlose Restriktonen kämpfen? Dafür gibts ja NABU, BUND und PETA.

Oder wollt ihr weiterhin einen Abnickverband ohne Information und Diskussion?

Oder wollt ihr einen Verband der das Geld, das ihr ja bezahlt, nicht nachvollziehbar für Dinge einsetzt, die man dann nicht kontrollieren kann?*

Wenn das Verbände oder Funktionäre nicht als Grundlage ihrer Arbeit festlegen können, was wollen sie dann?

Wirklich die Interessen der Angler vertreten und das Angeln in Deutschland fördern und unbürokratischer machen?

Oder doch nur wie bisher auch weiterhin Machtspielchen, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten ausleben?

Müssen Angler in den Vereinen dann wirklich zwangsweise Geld an so anglerfeindliche Verbände und Funktionäre bezahlen?

Ist es da nicht an der Zeit, sich zu bewegen, die Kohle auf ein Sperrkonto zu legen, bis die Funktionäre und Verbände sich dazu bequemen, ein klares, anglerfreundliches Grundsatzprogramm vorzulegen?

Und wäre es nicht gut, wenn das am Anfang VDSF und DAV für jeden Verband extra erarbeiten wüden?

Damit dann Vereine und Angler auch mal die Wahl haben, welchen Verbänden und Funktionären sie wofür das sauer erarbeitete Geld hinterherschmeissen?

*Dann können die Funktionäre und Verbände ja vor einer Fusion inhaltlich übereinstimmende Punkte gemeinsam in Bund und Europa vertreten und den Anglern in der Praxis so auch beweisen, dass es ihnen tatsächlich um die Interessen der Angler und des Angelns in Deutschland geht.*

Und dann über solche Gemeinsamkeiten auch viel einfacher nachfolgend eine Fusion zu einem starken Bundesverband erreichen.

*Würde so etwas, sinngemäß - von egal welchem Bundes- oder Landesverband, VDSF oder DAV, am besten von ALLEN!! - kommen, würden wir das mit all unseren Möglichkeiten positiv unterstützen und begleiten!*​



Ansonsten:
*Warum aber bezahlen die Angler über ihre Vereine solch unfähigen Verbände und Funktionäre?*
*Warum legen die Vereine die an die Verbände zu bezahlende Kohle nicht einfach solange mal auf ein Sperrkonto, bis ihr Verband (gilt ja für VDSF wie auch DAV) endlich ein klares angelpolitisches Programm vorlegt. 
Damit Vereine und Angler endlich auch mal wissen, wen sie überhaupt wofür bezahlen mit ihrem sauer erarbeiteten Geld?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Der Ex-VDSF-Landesverbandspräsident Berlin/Brandenburg und Ex-VDSF-Bund-Vizepräsident Dr. Thomas Guenther hat in seinem Blog auch wieder Stellung genommen zu dem Schreiben von M&M:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/


> *Am 22. August 2011 haben die Präsidenten der beiden deutschen Angelfischereiverbände im Namen ihrer Organisationen eine gemeinsame Erklärung zur geplanten Verschmelzung von DAV und VDSF abgegeben. Darin bekennen sie sich zum Ziel einer einheitlichen Interessenvertretung der Anglerschaft in Deutschland und begrüßen die 3-Länder-Initiative (wir berichteten). Zugleich wird ein Zeitplan für den weiteren Ablauf der Verhandlungen und Entscheidungsfindungen vorgelegt. Demzufolge soll die Fusion bis Herbst 2012 vollzogen werden.*
> 
> Damit werden einige Forderungen dieses Blogs erfüllt. An dieser Stelle ist mehrfach darauf hingewiesen worden, dass es in der jetzigen Situation einer gemeinsamen Erklärung und eines neuen Fahrplans bedarf. Dieser fällt allerdings “überambitioniert” aus. Den Landesverbänden wird nur sehr wenig Zeit eingeräumt, den Willensbildungsprozess mit der Basis zu organisieren und durchzuführen. Fast nichts deutet auf eine Absicht, den Prozess und die künftigen Verbandsstrukturen so zu organisieren, dass beides transparent und demokratischen Regeln folgend funktioniert. Wesentlich für den Erfolg der Aktivitäten wird sein, dass entgegen den bisherigen Ansätzen die *Inhalte *der Entscheidungen frühzeitig veröffentlicht werden, damit sie ausreichend diskutiert werden können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Hier haben Dr. Thomas Guenher und ich einen klaren Dissens.

Er meint, fusioniert doch erstmal, dann wirds schon gutgehen.

Vor allem dieser Absatz wurde ja bewiesnermaßen in der Vergangenheit durch die Verbände und Funktionäre ad absurdum geführt, diese Hoffnung KANN man schlicht nicht mehr haben:


> Vielmehr kommt es darauf an, deutlich verbesserte demokratische Strukturen und Verfahren festzuschreiben. Die “Angelpolitik” kann, muss und wird auch in dem neuen Verband gemacht werden – Hauptsache mit transparenten Informationen und per Mehrheitsbeschlüssen. Wichtigste Aufgabe des neuen Verbandes, aber auch der jetzt noch agierenden Funktionäre ist, dafür zu sorgen, dass Angler umfassend über alle wesentlichen Fragen informiert werden, um sich eine Meinung bilden zu können.


Weder die Funktionäre in Bundes- noch den Landesverbänden haben doch ein Interesse daran, dass Angler informiert werden oder gar mitdiskutieren. *Die wollen wie bisher in Ruhe von oben ihre Vorstellungen durchdrücken und werden* - das beweist ja auch das gemeinsame Schreiben jetzt - alles versuchen, damit das auch so bleibt.

Woher Dr. Guenther hier seinen Optimismus nimmt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, nachdem jahrezehntelang auch und gerade durch die jetzt aktuelle Funktionärsmannschaft (in beiden Verbänden) das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde.


Nachdem wir jahrezehntelang das Gebahren des VDSF mit einknicken im vorauseilenden Gehorsam vor Forderungen der Tierschützer erlebt haben  - Und heute noch Äußerungen aktueller Verbandsfunktionäre des VDSF zu lesen bekommen, nach denen diesen Leuten der Tierschutz wichtiger als das Angeln oder die Angler ist, ist es unabdingbar, dass sich Verbände und Funktionäre vor einer Fusion klar inhaltlich bekennen.

Sonst wird das alles noch schlimmer als vorher, da nach einer Fusion das Regulativ durch einen zweiten Verband wie heute fehlt.

Daher lieber keine Fusion als eine Fusion unter dem Dach, der Führung oder den jetzigen anglerfeindlichen angelpolitischen Vorstellungen des VDSF.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Basis des DAV - auch gerade in Brandenburg - sich gegen die veröffentlichten Bestrebungen wehrt, aus dem DAV auszutreten oder gar in den VDSF oder den DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) einzutreten.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Hallo zusammen,

als ich das hier gerade gelesen habe fiel mir wieder einmal auf, das man keine Ahnung von bestimmten Vorgehensweisen hat.

Hat vielleicht mal jemand ( wahrscheinlich am ehesten die Mods hier) eine Übersicht, wie Entscheidungen eigentlich getroffen werden müssen, bzw. wer hier wie die Mitglieder in den Vereinen zu informieren hat?

Mir gefällt die extrem unübersichtliche Struktur überhaupt nicht.

Der "gemeine" Angler weiss eigentlich gar nicht, was los ist.

Die Informationen von "oben" sind so aufbereitet, dass da noch viel zu viel Interpretationspielraum existiert.

Bei Politikern ist man das ja gewohnt.

Aber Verbandsmitglieder dürfen das so nicht.

Mich würde echt mal ein Organigramm des Angelns in Deutschland interessieren.

Wer steht wo in der Kette?

Gibts so was?

Mich würde es echt nicht mehr wundern, wenn da Dinge alleine von der Struktur her schon falsch laufen.

Und wenn dann der Fisch auch noch vom Kopf her stinkt ( ich meine einen Herr Mohnert, der nach allem was ich hier lese, eigentlich König von Deutschland ist) dann sollten wir diesen Kopf abschneiden. Mache ich beim Fischzubereiten ja auch so.

Wie immer ist da hier nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Mir gefällt die extrem unübersichtliche Struktur überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Der "gemeine" Angler weiss eigentlich gar nicht, was los ist.
> 
> Die Informationen von "oben" sind so aufbereitet, dass da noch viel zu viel Interpretationspielraum existiert.


Siehe oben:
Das ist doch gewünscht so von Verbänden und Funktionären, damit sie Entscheidungen und Vorgehen nicht auch noch vorher mit Anglern diskutieren müssen.

Demokratie wird, wie in der Politik auch, von Verbänden und Funktionären nach einer Wahl schnell wieder weggeschlossen.

Bloss keine Information, bloss keine Diskussion, bloss alles wie bisher im Hinterzimmer ausmauscheln und der Basis, die sich ja eh alles gefallen lässt, weiter schön auf- und von oben durchdrücken.

Wer wurde denn von euch, die ihr in einem (in einem Verband organisierten) Verein seid, schon einmal informiert oder gefragt zu der ganzen Fusionsgeschichte?

Weder von Bundes- Landes- oder sonstigen Verbandsgliederungen, noch von seinem Vereinsvorstand, der das ja im Sinne der repräsentativen Demokratie im Verein diskutieren lassen müsste.

Oder muss man da nicht fragen, weil das "unwichtig" ist??


Auch das Argument, dass das die Angler nicht interessiert, ist nur vorgeschoben, denn es stimmt schon, der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf.

*Wenn über Jahrzehnte hinweg durch Verbände und Strukturen jede Mitarbeit der Basis unterdrückt wurde, um in Ruhe arbeiten zu können, ist es nur peinlich, wenn dann Funktionäre jetzt rumheulen, dass Angler kein Interesse an Angelpoilitik haben *- woher denn auch, wenn sie nicht informiert werden und nicht dazu eingeladen wird, auch aktiv mitzuarbeiten?


----------



## Franky (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Auweia.... So "plötzliche" Meinungsumkehr seitens des DAV?!? "Was schert mich mein Gewäsch von gestern?!"
Ich bin nicht sonderlich "tief" in diesem Strickpullover drin und mit Sicherheit fehlen mir wichtige Infos, aber mir persönlich kommen bei solchen Wendemanövern immer seltsame Gerüche in die Nase!


----------



## Brotfisch (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ja, Thomas, an dem Punkt haben wir in der Tat einen Dissens - und es ist gut, dass das deutlich wird. Wir werden es überleben.

Mir gefällt der Gedanke, die gesamte Angelverbandslandschaft einmal einer systematischen Mängelüberprüfung zu unterziehen. Das ist allerdings eine Aufgabe für eine ganze Arbeitsgruppe. Das würde einiges Überraschende zu Tage fördern.

Zu meinem Optimismus (den ich nicht für eine Erkrankung halte): Ich glaube, dass eine Fusion eine Chance bietet, die Defizite abzustellen oder jedenfalls zu verringern. 
Was sollte, wenn die Fusion ausfällt, den Anlass geben, um die geforderten grundlegenden Änderungen (Demokratisierung und "anglerfreundliche Ausrichtung) zu initiieren? 

Ein Weiter so mit zwei Verbänden heißt aus meiner Sicht auch ein Weiter so mit den jeweiligen ideologischen Grundausrichtungen und undemokratischen Gepflogenheiten.

Und der DAV als ideologisches Korrektiv gegenüber dem DAV? Das hat schon in der Vergangenheit nicht funktioniert. Die Verbände korrigieren sich nicht gegenseitig, sie neutralisieren sich.

Thomas


----------



## Honeyball (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Bin gerade frisch aus dem Urlaub und habe bisher nur oberflächlich nachgelesen, was sich in den letzten 4 Wochen alles getan hat.
Meine erste Meinung dazu: Irgendwie ist es also doch gelungen, Herrn Markstein weich zu kochen. Mit welchen Mitteln werden wir wohl nicht erfahren. (es sei denn aus 'nem Handelsregisterauszug irgendeiner weiteren oder bereits existierenden ominösen GmbH unter der Rubrik "Geschäftsführer"?)
Ist ja auch egal, denn die Fakten sind glasklar:

es wird weiterhin Bundesverbandspolitik aus dem Olymp geben, ohne demokratische Einbeziehung der Vereine
die überwältigende Mehrheit der Abnicker aus der Scheissegal-Fraktion wird auch weiter abnicken, solange die Besatzforellen 2x jährlich in den Vereinsteich kommen und sich auch weiterhin einen Schiet um Verbände und Angelpolitik kümmern
die Attraktivität des Angelns in Deutschland wird weiterhin nachlassen, und da, wo es bis jetzt noch einigermaßen attraktiv ist, wird es auch noch den Bach runtergehen.
...und bevor sich in Deutschland anglerisch irgendwas zum Guten wendet, haben wir bemannte Missionen auf dem Mars und so stark vereinfachte Reisemöglichkeiten auf der Erde, dass es ohnehin keinen mehr interessiert.

Was uns und allen, die mit uns aktiv gegen diesen Müll und Moloch ankämpfen und zu Gunsten der Angler in Deutschland etwas bewirken wollen, dann nur noch bleibt, ist selbst die Initiative zu ergreifen und in Form einer Initiative pro Angeln zu versuchen, möglichst viele Angler und Angelvereine als aktive Unterstützer zu gewinnen, die bereit sind, sich die von uns schon lange formulierten Ziele auf ihre Fahnen zu schreiben und sich dafür in ihrem persönlichen Umfeld einzusetzen. Und das ist ein schweres Unterfangen, weil wir eben nicht nur die selbstherrlichen Funktionäre dieses neuen so genannten Verbandes gegen uns hätten sondern eben auch noch die träge Masse der Abnicker, die zu bewegen bis jetzt ja quasi unmöglich erscheint.
Deutschland, das Land der Schafe, die alle brav blökend zur Schlachtbank trotten und sich mit Vergnügen melken und schlachten lassen. Wir sollten unseren stolzen Adler im Wappen durch 'nen Schafskopf ersetzen!!!!


----------



## ivo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Franky schrieb:


> Auweia.... So "plötzliche" Meinungsumkehr seitens des DAV?!? "Was schert mich mein Gewäsch von gestern?!"
> Ich bin nicht sonderlich "tief" in diesem Strickpullover drin und mit Sicherheit fehlen mir wichtige Infos, aber mir persönlich kommen bei solchen Wendemanövern immer seltsame Gerüche in die Nase!



Die Meinung im DAV wird leider in Potsdam gemacht. Weder SAH noch Sa werden da einbezogen. Wie eng verwoben der LAVB und der Bundes-DAV sind konnte man daran erkennen, dass Nachrichten des LAVB auf der Webseite der Bundes-DAV standen. 

Ich denke, ein Mitteldeutscher Anglerverband sollte ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen werden. Damit könnte man wohl besser "fahren" als sich jedes mal dem Diktat aus Potsdam zu beugen. Und später dem aus Berlin.


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein Mitteldeutscher Anglerverband sollte ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen werden. Damit könnte man wohl besser "fahren" als sich jedes mal dem Diktat aus Potsdam zu beugen. Und später dem aus Berlin.


 
Ob ich mich damit sooo richtig anfreunden kann, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

Das was wir brauchen ist nunmal ein demokratisch legitimierter Bundesverband, schon weil Europa nunmal da ist und zunehmend Regelungen erläßt, die ins nationale Recht umgesetzt werden müssen. Da nutzt mir ein guter Landesverband garnix, weil der mich dort nicht vertritt und , ob die sich um einen Splitterverein kümmern, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Zu dem " Vorhaben" der beiden Herren M&M steht genug richtiges geschrieben, brauch ich nicht nochmal zu wiederholen. 
Aber egal wer die nächste Initiative für einen wie auch immer genannten Bundesverband plant:
Ich will dort nunmher klar formuierte und festgeschriebene Ziele sehen! ( die stehen hier mehrfach zum Abschreiben, dank Thomas) und es sollen auch genau die sein, ohne Abstriche.

Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Mir gefällt der Gedanke, die gesamte Angelverbandslandschaft einmal einer systematischen Mängelüberprüfung zu unterziehen. Das ist allerdings eine Aufgabe für eine ganze Arbeitsgruppe. Das würde einiges Überraschende zu Tage fördern.
> 
> Zu meinem Optimismus (den ich nicht für eine Erkrankung halte): Ich glaube, dass eine Fusion eine Chance bietet, die Defizite abzustellen oder jedenfalls zu verringern.
> Was sollte, wenn die Fusion ausfällt, den Anlass geben, um die geforderten grundlegenden Änderungen (Demokratisierung und "anglerfreundliche Ausrichtung) zu initiieren?
> ...



Da steckt aus meiner Sicht viel Wahres und Überdenkenswertes drin. 
Es wäre schön, wenn es viele in der Verantwortung stehende Personen auch so sehen würden und die Gelegenheit endlich beim Schopfe packen. Und diese Personen sitzen nicht nur in den Schaltzellen sondern es fängt an der Basis an, die endlich mal von ihrem Recht auf demokratische Mitbestimmung gebrauch machen muss.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Und genau diese Ziele werden es nicht sein die man sich setzt. Was würde sich nach einem zusammengehen ändern? Nichts! Den im Verbandsausschuss sitzen immer noch die gleichen Leute. Die werden ihrer Linie treu bleiben. Und wenn es was durchzudrücken gibt, macht mans auf der JHF. Dann müssen alle LV springen, ob sie wollen oder nicht. Die Mähr, dass die LV unabhängig sind kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Tomasz (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> ...Die Mähr, dass die LV unabhängig sind kann man sich sparen.



Selbst in den verschiedenen VdSF Ländern gibt es unterscheidliche sich teils eklatant wiedersprechende Angelbedingungen und Regelungen. Sehe ich das jetzt falsch oder ist Dir das nur nicht bekannt?
Davon ab, sehe ich auch weiterhin nur in starken Landesverbänden eine Zukunft, für ein den spezifischen Bedingungen im jeweiligen Bundesland angepassten Regelungen bezüglich des Angelns.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Aber egal wer die nächste Initiative für einen wie auch immer genannten Bundesverband plant:
> Ich will dort nunmher klar formuierte und festgeschriebene Ziele sehen! ( die stehen hier mehrfach zum Abschreiben, dank Thomas) und es sollen auch genau die sein, ohne Abstriche.


Ja, hier nochmal und gleich verbunden mit der immer gleichen Frage:
Wenn ein Funktionär oder ein(e) Verband(sgliederung) das nicht unterschreiben kann, was wollen die dann wirklich?

Immer mehr Restriktionen?

Immer mehr Verbote?

Iimmer mehr Undurchsichtiges?

Immer weniger Demokratie und Diskussion?

Immer weniger Information?

Denn diese folgenden Punkte haben nichts mit Ideologie zu tun, ausser dass ein Verband und Funktionär dafür einzutreten hat, das ihm übertragene Amt so auszuführen und auszufüllen, dass die Basis nicht darunter leiden muss. 

*Und wer als Funktionär oder Verband Angler immer mehr einschränken will, soll zu BUND, NABU oder PETA gehen, die werden sich über solche Verstärkung freuen - Aber solche Leute sollen uns Angler in Ruhe lassen!!!*​
Ein festzulegendes Grundsatzprogramm könnte z. B. so aussehen:


> 1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen.
> 
> 2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.
> 
> ...



Ein Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre müsste folgendes enthalten:


> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.
> 
> > Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
> 
> ...



*Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die Angler schlecht oder als Gefahr darstellen?

Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die für weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen und sinnlose Restriktonen kämpfen? Dafür gibts ja NABU, BUND und PETA.

Oder wollt ihr weiterhin einen Abnickverband ohne Information und Diskussion?

Oder wollt ihr einen Verband der das Geld, das ihr ja bezahlt, nicht nachvollziehbar für Dinge einsetzt, die man dann nicht kontrollieren kann?*

Wenn das Verbände oder Funktionäre nicht als Grundlage ihrer Arbeit festlegen können, was wollen sie dann?

Wirklich die Interessen der Angler vertreten und das Angeln in Deutschland fördern und unbürokratischer machen?

Oder doch nur wie bisher auch weiterhin Machtspielchen, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten ausleben?

Müssen Angler in den Vereinen dann wirklich zwangsweise Geld an so anglerfeindliche Verbände und Funktionäre bezahlen?


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Selbst in den verschiedenen VdSF Ländern gibt es unterscheidliche sich teils eklatant wiedersprechende Angelbedingungen und Regelungen. Sehe ich das jetzt falsch oder ist Dir das nur nicht bekannt?
> Davon ab, sehe ich auch weiterhin nur in starken Landesverbänden eine Zukunft, für ein den spezifischen Bedingungen im jeweiligen Bundesland angepassten Regelungen bezüglich des Angelns.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Ja, die sind mir viel näher und erreichbarer :q
Nur das Obendrüber brauchen wir aus EU Gründen schon auch, sonst wird dort irgendwas ingang gesetzt, was keiner will ( das gab es in anderen Branchen durchaus schon)
Und eigentlich sind es doch die Landesverbände ( wie unterschiedlich die auch sein mögen, die die Richtung des Bundes *Mit*- bestimmen)

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Wie in der Politik:
Europa setzt allgemeine Rechtsrahmen
Kanzler bestimmt Richtlinien der Politik im Bund
Bundesregierung setzt das um
Landesregierung übernimmt das in Landesrecht

So sollte das eigentlich auch in jedem Verband sein.

Und wenn jeder Funktionär/Verband die Richtlinien und den Verhaltenskodex unterschreibt, wäre das auch kein Problem.

Und wer das nicht unterschreiben kann oder will:
*Und wer als Funktionär oder Verband Angler immer mehr einschränken will, soll zu BUND, NABU oder PETA gehen, die werden sich über solche Verstärkung freuen - Aber solche Leute sollen uns Angler in Ruhe lassen!!!*​


> 1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen.
> 
> 2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.
> 
> ...



Ein Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre müsste folgendes enthalten:


> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.
> 
> > Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

*Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf* - und da die Verbände und Funktionäre in den letzten Jahrzehnten alles getan haben, um die Basis weder zu informieren noch normale Wege der repräsentativen Demokratie einzuhalten, sondern alles von oben nach unten durchgedrückt haben, *ist es nun auch die verdammte Pflicht,  Schuldigkeit und Aufgabe der Großkopfeten, das zu ändern und wieder vom Kopf auf die Füsse zu stellen.*

Denn verbockt haben das Verbände und Funktionäre, die Basis hat sichs "nur" gefallen lassen........


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie in der Politik:
> Europa setzt allgemeine Rechtsrahmen
> Kanzler bestimmt Richtlinien der Politik im Bund
> Bundesregierung setzt das um
> ...





So ist es doch schon.

Kanzler Mohnert bestimmt.

Die LAVs sagen ja und setzen um.

Die Vereine sagen ebenfalls ja und setzen um.

Die Mitglieder sind die Schafe . . .

Alles genau wie in der Politik.|supergri#q

(Voricht Ironie)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Nur dass weder Mohnert, noch ein Verband oder sonstiger Funktionär die obigen Richtlinien und den Verhaltenskodex unterschrieben hat - sonst hätten wir die Misere nicht.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ja, Thomas, an dem Punkt haben wir in der Tat einen Dissens - und es ist gut, dass das deutlich wird. Wir werden es überleben.
> 
> Mir gefällt der Gedanke, die gesamte Angelverbandslandschaft einmal einer systematischen Mängelüberprüfung zu unterziehen. Das ist allerdings eine Aufgabe für eine ganze Arbeitsgruppe. Das würde einiges Überraschende zu Tage fördern.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme Dir zu, dass Details ( Setzkescher, Wettfischen etc.) nichts in den Fusionsverhandlungen zu suchen haben. 

Aber die Richtung muss klar sein. 

Eine Fusion um des Zusammenschlusses wegen und mit der Maßgabe: " Mal sehen, wo wir dabei rauskommen", ist konsequent abzulehnen. Denn, und das dürfte kar sein, dabei wird die VDSF- Fraktion, sprich tierrechtliches und tierschützerisches Gedankengut ebenso die Überhand gewinnen, wie der vorauseilende Gehorsam. Es gibt nicht den allerkleinsten Ansatz dafür, dass dies in Zukunft anderes werden würde.

Dann ist es wirklich besser mit zwei Verbänden weiterzumachen, bleiben doch so wenigstens die wesentlich freieren und vernünftigeren Bedingungen in den DAV geführten Ländern erhalten. 
Zudem gäbe das auch in Richtung Gewässerpools die notwendige Sicherheit. 

Ich kann nur eindringlich dazu auffordern, die Fusion zu unterlaufen und mit allen Mitteln zu verhindern, solange es keine klare und eindeutige Zielvorgabe gibt.

Und es ist mir absolut unverständlich, warum eine solche noch immer nicht formuliert wurde. Weder von Mohnert und Markstein, noch von den drei Fusionstreibenden Landesverbänden. 

Du forderst - völlig zu Recht - demokratische Tugenden und Willenserklärungsprozesse. 

Bloß für oder über was denn ?


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ralle , ich widerspreche Dir. 
ich war auch der Meinung , dass es in den Zielen eines neuen verbandes keine speziellen Vorgaben braucht.
Nur nach dem Artikel eines VDSF -Landesbosses vor kurzem ( Du entsinnst Dich, find ihn auf die Schnelle nicht)
und diesem plötzlichen Einvernehmen, bin ich auch für diesen und für jeden eventuellen weiteren derartigen Versuch der Meinung, dass dort konkrete Ziele festgezurrt werden müssen. Und nicht nachträglich, Begründung: der Standpunkt dieses Landesbosses. Wenn noch einige so denken, wie der, kann ich mir aufgrund der Mehrheitsverhältnisse vorstellen, was dabei rauskommt
In dem Papier steht was, von Verschmelzung , nur nichts zum wie. Ich habe keine Lust aufzuwachen und zu merken, der Gewässerpool etc.ist futsch .
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ralle , ich widerspreche Dir.
> ich war auch der Meinung , dass es in den Zielen eines neuen verbandes keine speziellen Vorgaben braucht.
> Nur nach dem Artikel eines VDSF -Landesbosses vor kurzem ( Du entsinnst Dich, find ihn auf die Schnelle nicht)
> und diesem plötzlichen Einvernehmen, bin ich auch für diesen und für jeden eventuellen weiteren derartigen Versuch der Meinung, dass dort konkrete Ziele festgezurrt werden müssen. Und nicht nachträglich, Begründung: der Standpunkt dieses Landesbosses. Wenn noch einige so denken, wie der, kann ich mir aufgrund der Mehrheitsverhältnisse vorstellen, was dabei rauskommt
> ...



_Der Verband hat das Ziel, die Angelfischerei in allen ihren Facettten zu fördern und zu stärken, die Fischereigesetzgebung der Länder unter dem Mantel der Bundesgesetze zu reformieren, zu verschlanken und zu vereinheitlichen. 
Der Verband tritt für einen unbürokratischen und möglichst kostengünstigen Zugang zur Angelfischerei für jeden Bundesbürger ein. 
Der Verband unterstützt die Länder darin, Gewässerpools zu erhalten oder zu gründen. 
Der Verband tritt Europaweit für eine einheitliche Fischereigesetzgebung, nach dem Muster der freiheitlichsten Bedingungen, der Mitgliedsstaaten ein......_

und was sonst noch wichtig wäre.

Du siehst, Man muss nicht in die Details gehen. Man muss auch nicht überlegen, ob ein Ziel in Gänze erreichbar wäre, wie z.B. die Vereinheitlichung der Fischereigesetzgebung.
Aber, und darauf kommt es an, man unterbindet damit jegliche Bemühungen, die dem Ziel entgegenwirken.

Hat man sich mit diesen oben genannten Zielen ( das wären meine, der Verband kann natürlich andere Ziele benennen) einverstanden erklärt, wäre später z.B. eine Detaildiskussion für die Erlaubns des Setzkeschers zulässig. Eine solche für ein Verbot aber nicht. 

Ein Ziel, oder eine Vision, gibt lediglich die Richtung vor, an der sich spätere Detailfragen orientieren müssen.


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

jut , so geht das|wavey:
Das ist dann der Setzkescher etwas verallgemeinert,
bin ich dabei.
Meinte übrigens den hier:http://www.sav-posenkieker.de/component/content/article/261-catcharelease.html
Das muss ich nicht haben und deshalb die Bemerkung zu den Mehrheitsverhältnissen
Gruß A.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ich würde gerne noch anmerken, weswegen ich die Klarstellung über den Dissens der beiden "Thomasse" so gut finde.

Es ist gut, wenn es unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt, wenn diese ausgetauscht und diskutiert werden können. 

Das ist unverzichtbarer Bestandteil der Meinungsbildung, auch dann, wenn es dem einen oder dem anderen oder beiden nicht gelingt, zu überzeugen.

Meinungsbildung braucht Information. Wo sie nicht geliefert wird, wird die Meinungsbildung behindert. Die beiden Verbände werden insoweit ihrer Verpflichtung nicht gerecht.

Meinungsbildung ist unverzichtbarer Bestandteil der Willensbildung in einer Organisation. Diese hat eine möglichst breite Basis (Verbandsöffentlichkeit) einzubeziehen und sich nach sauberen, transparenten Regeln durch Mehrheitsbeschlüsse zu vollziehen. Je grundsätzlicher einer Frage, desto stärker müssen diese Prinzipien greifen. Beide Verbände leiden hier ganz offen unter erheblichen Defiziten, teilweise bis hin zur Verkündungspräsidentschaft.

Wie heißt es so "schön":

Information - Diskussion - Dezision - Aktion

Wenn aber Mehrheitsbeschlüsse das zentrale Willensbildungsinstrument sind - und das wollen wir doch - dann lässt sich jede Veränderung besser in einem Verband als in zweien erreichen. Ansonsten hätten wir regelmäßig zwei Willensbildungsprozesse parallel und meist mit unterschiedlichem Ausgang. Der wechselseitigen Neutralisierung wäre damit nicht begegnet.

Thomas hat ja erneut seine Forderungsliste hier veröffentlicht. Sie lässt sich meiner Meinung nach in zwei Kapitel aufteilen: einerseits "Anglerfreiheit" und andererseits Verbandsdemokratie.

Wie wäre es, wenn man sich von der Hoffnung verabschiedet, dass sich beide Kapitel quasi in einem Rutsch verwirklichen liessen? Das werden wir, selbst mit den besten aller denkbaren Funktionären, nicht erleben. Also ist es doch folgerichtig, darüber nachzudenken, welche Priorität wir den einzelnen Forderungen/ Kapiteln geben wollen.

Darüber kann man wieder streiten. Jedenfalls im Anglerboard. Zum Glück!

Thomas


----------



## ivo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust aufzuwachen und zu merken, der Gewässerpool etc.ist futsch .
> Gruß A.



Ich auch nicht! Und einem neuen Verband traue ich in der Sache nicht über den Weg. Entweder es findet ein Ausverkauf statt oder er wird zerschlagen. Auf Verhältnisse wie im "Goldenen Westen" verzichte ich sehr gerne!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne noch anmerken, weswegen ich die Klarstellung über den Dissens der beiden "Thomasse" so gut finde.
> 
> Es ist gut, wenn es unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt, wenn diese ausgetauscht und diskutiert werden können.
> 
> ...



Thomas, es nutzt nichts, die Pest zu bekämpfen und dafür an Cholera zu sterben. Aber gut, such ich mir aus bei welcher von beiden ich eine minimal höhere Überlebenschance habe. Das ist definitiv die freiheitlichere Regelung der Angelfischerei, sebst wenn die undemokratisch erreicht wird. 

Jedoch, selbst wenn der dann fusionierte Verband sich für mehr Beschränkungen und Verbote einsetzen will, selbst wenn er die Gewässerpools angreifen will, und selbst wenn er keine Basisdemokratie pflegen will, das mindeste ist sich zu erklären.

Und solange das nicht geschieht, weiß jeder nur was an seinem jeweiligen Verband hat. Kann bleiben oder wechseln, dorthin wo es ihm besser gefällt. Kann so indirekt den "besseren" Verband stärken. 
Diese Wahl fällt bei einer nebulösen und unter hochmerkwürdigen Umständen zustande gekommenen Fusion weg. 

Darum bleibe ich dabei, dass unter den jetzt gegebenen Umständen ein totaler Boykott einer Fusion die einzig richtige Wahl ist.


----------



## ivo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ind die Landesverbände auch zukünftig völlig frei im Schalten und walten, weche Bedeutung hat ein Budnesverband?



Nein sind sie nicht. Den nach allen Satzungsentwürfen müssten sie sich dem Willen von Verbandsausschuss und JHV beugen!

Wozu das gut sein soll bleibt ein Geheimnis der Macher. Wer sich nur für das Angeln einsetzen will braucht so was nicht. Da würde ein loser Verbund der LV´s wahrlich reichen. 
Man will jedoch partout etwas heranzüchten, was von der Basis nicht zu kontrollieren ist. Da werden dann Unsummen versickern, z.B. für so nen tollen Auftritt auf der Grünen Woche. Aber das kann man dann ja wieder machen, auf der JHV des DAV erschien es, dass ein solcher Auftritt einigen sehr wichtig ist (wem sag ich besser nicht, sonst gibts wieder Beschwerden). Für mich ist es Geldverschwendung. Paar Bilder mit Frau Eigner sind auch günstiger zu bekommen.


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und solange das nicht geschieht, weiß jeder nur was an seinem jeweiligen Verband hat. Kann bleiben oder wechseln, dorthin wo es ihm besser gefällt. Kann so indirekt den "besseren" Verband stärken.
> Diese Wahl fällt bei einer nebulösen und unter hochmerkwürdigen Umständen zustande gekommenen Fusion weg.
> 
> Darum bleibe ich dabei, dass unter den jetzt gegebenen Umständen ein totaler Boykott einer Fusion die einzig richtige Wahl ist.


 
Ich habs mal auf den für mich treffenden Kern gekürzt

Bis jetzt kann ich bei keinem Angler, den ich kenne ( und der sich damit befasst, was eh mehr die Minderheit ist, weil selbst anfängliche Diskussionen eingeschlafen sind)
den Willen eine Fusion zu unterstützen, erkennen
Warum auch? Was ich habe , kenne ich. Die DAV - Richtlinien sind recht frei. Das Gegenteil davon kann ich hier lesen.
Siehe den Link oben oder wer ist einer der Initiatoren des 3er Vorstoßes, ein Herr aus Bayern, was von ihm zu erwarten ist kann ich im Interview nachlesen, danke. So manche Äußerung, die in einschlägigen Threads kam, dürfte aus der  Gruppe von Vereinspräsidenten aus den Reihen des VDSF stammen, die sich leider nicht zu erkennen gaben, sodass dies nur meine Vermutung ist. Den Inhalt fand ich nicht positiv. Wozu brauche ich also eine Fusion?
Ich will doch nur Angeln!
Den Rest mit der Interessenvertretung in Europa hab ich mir letztlich selbst zusammengereimt, weil das kommen wird und damit notwendig wird.
Ich sehen momentan kein Basis für ein Fusion. In all den Modellen wird mehreres vergessen: 
Sinn und Zweck / Vorteile
Ich  muss erst ne Diskussion führen und dann kann ich fusionieren , anders rum wird es Mist
Man braucht Personen , an denen man Standpunkte festmachen kann; an den Standpunkten der momentan handeln - nein danke. Das sind keine Standpunkte , sondern Wandelpunkte, jedenfalls m.M., kann ja falsch sein
Ich haben fertig
Schönen Abend
Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@996

Könntest du das mal so einigen Präsidenten u.a. auch unserem beibringen? Der ist der Meinung, dass der AVS mit Freuden zustimmen wird. Zumindest erscheint es mir so.
Ich versuche das schon lange, nur will man nicht akzeptieren, dass das maßgebende Votum das der Mitglieder ist. Nicht das von Präsidenten oder einigen Delegierten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Darum bleibe ich dabei, dass unter den jetzt gegebenen Umständen ein totaler Boykott einer Fusion die einzig richtige Wahl ist.


So einfach ist das inzwischen auch für mich.

Entweder Funktionäre beider Verbände erklären sich zu angelpolitischen Punkten und Vorhaben und einem Verhaltenskodex und unterschreiben diese - oder ich will keine Fusion.

Ein Vorschlag steht auch zur Diskussion, wäre für das Funktionärsgxxxxxxx sicher sinnvoller mal darüber zu diskutieren statt weiter in den jeweiligen Egotrips um Macht, Kohle und Pfründe die sauer verdiente Kohle der Angler sinnlos zu verbrennen...

*Und wer als Funktionär oder Verband Angler immer mehr einschränken will, soll zu BUND, NABU oder PETA gehen, die werden sich über solche Verstärkung freuen - Aber solche Leute sollen uns Angler in Ruhe lassen!!!*​
Ein festzulegendes Grundsatzprogramm könnte z. B. so aussehen:


> 1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen.
> 
> 2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.
> 
> ...



Ein Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre müsste folgendes enthalten:


> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.
> 
> > Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
> 
> ...



*Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die Angler schlecht oder als Gefahr darstellen?

Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die für weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen und sinnlose Restriktonen kämpfen? Dafür gibts ja NABU, BUND und PETA.

Oder wollt ihr weiterhin einen Abnickverband ohne Information und Diskussion?

Oder wollt ihr einen Verband der das Geld, das ihr ja bezahlt, nicht nachvollziehbar für Dinge einsetzt, die man dann nicht kontrollieren kann?*

Wenn das Verbände oder Funktionäre nicht als Grundlage ihrer Arbeit festlegen können, was wollen sie dann?

Wirklich die Interessen der Angler vertreten und das Angeln in Deutschland fördern und unbürokratischer machen?

Oder doch nur wie bisher auch weiterhin Machtspielchen, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten ausleben?

Müssen Angler in den Vereinen dann wirklich zwangsweise Geld an so anglerfeindliche Verbände und Funktionäre bezahlen?


----------



## Rolfhubert (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Guten morgen.
Hier mal ein ganz interessanter Link zur
Europäischen Angler Allianz 

http://www.oekf.at/Seiten/E1 EAA.htm

Interessant für mich ist,dass ich auf eine Seite aus
Österreich lande.Habe weder beim VDSF noch DAV
etwas vergleichbares gefunden.
Ein Schelm,wer böses dabei denkt |rolleyes

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

DAV ist Mitglied in der EAF, was ja aber nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun hat, der gemeinsamen Meldung von M&M und dem unfähigen Verhalten bzw. Unwillen unserer Verbände und Funktionäre, sich zu klaren angelpolitischen Richtlinien zu bekennen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Interessant auch folgende Veröffentlichung des DAV auf deren Seite (http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67 ), die ja eigentlich dann heute immer noch für alle Verbandsgliederungen gültig sein müsste.

*Zusamengefasst würde das mehr oder weniger unseren 10 Punkten entsprechen und unseren 4 Punkten aus dem Verhaltenskodex - könnte also dann demnach unser Papier zumindest von allen DAV-Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionären unterschrieben werden, die ihre eigenen Veröffentlichungen auch wirklich ernst nehmen. *

Und denen es wirklich um Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland geht statt um Pfründe, Macht, persönliche Eitelkeiten und Kohle..

Warum gerade der DAV-Landesverband Brandenburg davon immer weiter abrückt und immer mehr in Richtung VDSF driftet, warum der Bundesverband ein solches Papier nicht auch offensiv nutzt, sondern auch immer weiter in Richtung VDSF abdriftet, werde und will ich nicht verstehen. 

Eine Vermutung, die man da anstellen kann, die aber natürlich mangels Information durch Landes- und Bundesverband DAV nur eine Vermutung bleibt, ist wohl die, dass der Brandenburger DAV-Landesverband irgendwas vom VDSF versprochen bekommen hat, wenn er den DAV verlassen würde.

Geld?
Kohle? 
Posten?
Macht?

Und dass momentan wohl daran gearbeitet  wird, die Vereinsvorstände in Brandenburg dazu zu bewegen, einer Satzungsänderung zuzustimmen, dass der Brandenburger DAV-Landesverband aus dem DAV austreten kann, spricht auch nicht gegen eine solche These...

Und wenn die Angler in Brandenburg da jetzt nicht endlich aufwachen und ihren Vereinsvorständen klar machen, dass sie im DAV bleiben wollen, dass sie weder zum VDSF übertreten wollen noch zum DAFV (der ja nur der VDSF mit neuem Namen wäre), können sich die Brandenburger Angler dann wohl bald von einem freizügigen Angeln genauso verabschieden wie vom Gewässerpool....

*Denn die Gewähr dafür bietet eben bislang nur der DAV, während sowohl VDSF wie auch der DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) nach wie vor den alten restriktiven Kurs fahren, wie auch heute noch auf deren Seiten zu lesen ist.*

*Auf eine Erklärung des Brandenburger Verbandes, warum es besser sein soll, mit dem nachgewiesen anglerfeindlichen und restriktiven VDSF (DAFV) zu kooperieren, statt das zu nutzen, was man im und mit dem DAV erreicht hat, bin ich mal gespannt. *

Und das würde ich, wäre ich Brandenburger Angler, meine Vereinsvorstände genauso fragen wie die Verbandsgliederungen..........


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und das würde ich, wäre ich Brandenburger Angler, meine Vereinsvorstände genauso fragen wie die Verbandsgliederungen..........



Werde ich bei der nächsten sich bietenden Gelegenheit tun und dann berichten#h. Versprochen.

Allerdings müsstest Du dies dann etwas untermauern. Denn darüber habe ich keine Kenntnis.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und dass momentan wohl daran gearbeitet  wird, die Vereinsvorstände in  Brandenburg dazu zu bewegen, einer Satzungsänderung zuzustimmen, dass  der Brandenburger DAV-Landesverband aus dem DAV austreten kann, spricht  auch nicht gegen eine solche These...



Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Rolfhubert (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Na Thomas,dann vergleich dochmal

EAA > DAV fast deckungsgleich mit den Aussagen
VDSF........:g
Wenn man die nicht gerade freundliche Einstellung des VDSF
gegenüber einer einheitlichen europäischen Regelung für Angler
sieht, können einem ja nur dumme Gedanken kommen.
VDSF schluckt DAV ergibt einen Befürworter für eine gesamteuropäische Lösung weniger.
Man kann seine Pfründe weiter pflegen und "Ehrenämter" werden
weiterhin nach Nasenfaktor verteilt.
Ist nur mal so eine Gedankengang von mir.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Allerdings müsstest Du dies dann etwas untermauern. Denn darüber habe ich keine Kenntnis.


Wie heisst es so schön:
Aus zuverlässigen, internen Quellen, die nicht (aus wohl guten Gründen) genannt werden wollen/möchten/können.....

Dazu eine einfache Logigk:
Der Brandenburger Landesverband hat ohne Information, Rücksprache oder Diskussion mit den Vereinen und Anglern zusammen mit Bayern und Thüringen die Initiative "Pro DAFV" gegründet und da angekündigt, dass bei scheitern einer Fusion ein Austritt aus dem DAV angestrebt wird.

*Da satzungsgemäß der Brandenburger Landesverband Mitglied im DAV ist, muss also eine Satzungsänderung her, die nur auf einer HV beschlossen werden kann.*

Würde man dazu die Angler in Brandenburg befragen, wäre wohl kaum einer bereit, den DAV mit einer nachgewiesen liberalen und freizügigen Angelpolitik zu verlassen und dem VDSF oder einem zu gründenden DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) beizutreten.

Ist es da also nicht sinnvoller für den Landesverband, dann gar nicht erst die Angler zu befragen, sondern nur die Vereinsvorstände  - Und bei denen zu versuchen eine Mehrheit zusammen zu bekommen für den Austritt aus dem DAV?

In bewährter VDSF-Manier also von oben nach unten alles einfach durchzudrücken....

Sicherlich mit den entsprechenden Versprechungen (ob die dann auch gehalten werden können?) einfacher als wenn man die gesamte Anglerschaft im Landesverband "überreden" müste ("überzeugen" kann man da je eh nur diejenigen, die den Schuss noch nicht gehört haben)


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie heisst es so schön:
> Aus zuverlässigen, internen Quellen, die nicht (aus wohl guten gründen) genannt werden wollen/möchten...



Deine einfache Logic in allen Ehren und da mag sogar was dran sein, aber eine "...zuverlässigen, internen Quellen, die nicht (aus wohl guten gründen) genannt werden wollen/möchten..." dürfte für eine offizielle Anfrage auf der Vereinsversammlung nicht ausreichen, um eine hinreichende Antwort zu bekommen. 
Soviel kann ich Dir aber schon vorab sagen, dass bislang zumindest an meinem Vereinsvorstand noch kein solches Anliegen durch den LAV herangetragen wurde. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> ..." dürfte für eine offizielle Anfrage auf der Vereinsversammlung nicht ausreichen, um eine hinreichende Antwort zu bekommen.


Wie wärs z. B. damit, oder interessiert das die Angler in Brandenburg und deren Vorstände nicht? 



> Anfrage:
> Die Initiative "Pro DAFV", gegründet unter anderem von unserem Landesverband ohne Rücksprache, Information oder Diskussion in unseren Vereinen und unter unseren Anglern enthält den Passus, dass bei Scheitern der Fusion der Landesverband Brandenburg aus dem DAV austreten möchte, zu dem er satzungsgemäß gehört.
> 
> Warum soll es besser sein, mit dem nachgewiesen anglerfeindlichen und restriktiven VDSF (DAFV) zu kooperieren, statt das zu nutzen, was man im und mit dem DAV erreicht hat?
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie wärs z. B. damit, oder interessiert das die Angler in Brandenburg und deren Vorstände nicht?



Leider, leider scheint es weder die Brandenburger noch die Angler in anderen Bundesländern maßgeblich zu interessieren. 
Während an anderen Stellen im Board teils auf hohem sachlichen Niveau und mit viel Kenntnis einzelner Boardis Meinungen und Fakten zusammen getragen und diskutiert wird, bleiben im Thema der Angelpolitik und der Verbandsarbeit einige wenige unter sich. Ist Mist, aber ist leider so.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Dann arbeite dran, stell in Deinem Verein die Anfrage und versuche weitere dazu zu bringen, die gleichen Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Versuche ich doch schon. 
Daher ja auch die Antwort von mir weiter oben, dass an meinen Verein und deren Vorstand bislang noch keine Info über einen Wechsel herangetragen wurde. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Dann ran - ;-)


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

eine Einheit der Angler wird es nie geben, ganz gleich mit welchem Verband.
Es gibt allenfalls Mehrheitsmeinungen !
Und was ist die Mehrheitsmeinung der Angler ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Und GENAU DESWEGEN MUSS sich jeder Verband und Funktionär FEST VERPFLICHTEN, gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen zu kämpfen.

Damit die Angler/Vereine/Gewässerbewirtschafter in ihrer Unterschiedlichkeit auch die Freiheit haben, nach ihren jeweiligen Wünschen zu handeln.

Kämpft man für ein gesetzliches Wettangelverbot, darfs keine machenr.

Gibt es das gesetzliche Verbot nicht, kann jeder entscheiden wie er das halten will - der eine kann wettfischen, der andere muss es dann ja nicht...

*Also MUSS JEDER Funktionär und Verband für die Freiheit in den Gesetzen kämpfen und nicht dagegen, unabhängig von der persönlichen Meinung zu einzelnen Punkten..*

Und damit sind wir wieder mal bei den bekannten (sinngemäßen) Punkten, die jeder Verband/Funktionär zu unterschreiben hat:
*Und wer als Funktionär oder Verband Angler immer mehr einschränken will, soll zu BUND, NABU oder PETA gehen, die werden sich über solche Verstärkung freuen - Aber solche Leute sollen uns Angler in Ruhe lassen!!!*​
Ein festzulegendes Grundsatzprogramm könnte z. B. so aussehen:


> 1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen.
> 
> 2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.
> 
> ...



Ein Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre müsste folgendes enthalten:


> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.
> 
> > Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
> 
> ...



*Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die Angler schlecht oder als Gefahr darstellen?

Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die für weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen und sinnlose Restriktonen kämpfen? Dafür gibts ja NABU, BUND und PETA.

Oder wollt ihr weiterhin einen Abnickverband ohne Information und Diskussion?

Oder wollt ihr einen Verband der das Geld, das ihr ja bezahlt, nicht nachvollziehbar für Dinge einsetzt, die man dann nicht kontrollieren kann?*

Wenn das Verbände oder Funktionäre nicht als Grundlage ihrer Arbeit festlegen können, was wollen sie dann?

Wirklich die Interessen der Angler vertreten und das Angeln in Deutschland fördern und unbürokratischer machen?

Oder doch nur wie bisher auch weiterhin Machtspielchen, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten ausleben?

Müssen Angler in den Vereinen dann wirklich zwangsweise Geld an so anglerfeindliche Verbände und Funktionäre bezahlen?



*Ich persönlich werde jedenfalls keinen Verband (Bund-, Land- oder sonstige Verbandsgliederung) oder Funktionär mehr als rechtmäßigen Vertreter der Angler akzeptieren, der sich nicht zu diesen Grundsätzen bekennt - ob VDSF, DAV oder DAFV oder eine sonstige, von der Basis abgehobene Funktionärsveranstaltung..........*


----------



## Brotfisch (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Entschuldigung, aber die Anmerkungen zu einem Austritt das Brandenburgischen Landesverbandes sind doch arg spekulativ. Genauso wie die Behauptung, dass kaum ein LAV - Brandenburg - Angler aus dem DAV austreten würde und deswegen würde der Landesverband eine für einen Austritt erforderliche Satzungsänderungen lieber nur mit den Vorständen machen.

Erstens sind nicht "die Angler" Mitglied der JHV des Landesverbandes, sondern die Delegierten der Mitglieder, der Vereine. Ein Wahlrecht besteht also gar nicht. Natürlich könnte man eine Art Ur-Wahl, die satzungsmäßig nicht vorgesehen ist, initiieren.

Deren Ausgang wäre allerdings höchst ungewiss. Denn sehr viele Brandenburgische Angler waren und sind mit ihrem Landesverband unzufrieden. Eine ganze Reihe von Vereinen sind teils unmittelbar nach der Wende, teils auch noch viele Jahre später zum VDSF übergetreten. Viele Angler vor Ort stören sich an der zentralen Bewirtschaftung des Gewässerpools mit ihren teilweise unsinnigen Vorgaben. So ist es vorgekommen, dass die Vereine in eutrophen Gewässern Besatz mit Weißfischen ertragen und bezahlen mußten mit der Begründung, das sei "als Hechtfutter erforderlich". Der Zustand der sogenannten Salmonidengewässer, die ja zumindest überwiegend wieder nur mit einer Sonderkarte beangelt werden dürfen, ist erschreckend schlecht. Wie viele Angler bevorzuge ich da die dezentrale Gewässerbewirtschaftung durch die lokalen Vereine. Dies ist deren wichtigste Aufgabe, statt nur Gewässerpoolkartenverkaufsstelle zu sein. Natürlich ist es für den einzelnen Angler bequem, nur eine Karte kaufen zu müssen, auch wenn ich damit zu 95% Gewässer finanziere, die ich nie im Leben beangele und obendrein auch noch Zwangsmitglied im DAV werde. Aber diese Bequemlichkeit könnte man über eine zentrale Vermarktung der Gewässerkarten der Vereine (evtl. sogar über das Internet) auch herstellen - und zugleich noch günstigere Preise anbieten. Denn ein Gewässerpool in Händen eines Landesverbandes ist ein Monopol, das bei der Preisbildung nicht dem Wettbewerb ausgesetzt wäre. Das wäre anders, wenn die Vereine die (Gast-) Kartenpreise festsetzten und lediglich über den Landesverband als Dienstleister vertreiben lassen würden. Damit wäre auch denkbar, den Angelkartenverkauf direkt in Gewässernähe zu organisieren, wie das z.B. in Dänemark üblich ist. So gesehen ist der Gewässerpool eine Überregulierung, die abgeschafft gehört. Wohlgemerkt: mich stört am Gewässerpool nicht der Vertrieb (mit Ausnahme der Zwangsmitgliedschaft), sondern die zentralistisch-planwirtschaftliche Bewirtschaftung.

Auch das würde ich nicht zu einer Frage machen, die vor einer Fusion zu klären wäre.

Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

*Es geht hier schlicht darum, dass der Landesverband in Brandenburg ohne Information, Rückfrage oder Diskussion mit seinen Vereinen oder deren Anglern die Initiative "Pro DAFV" ins Leben gerufen hat, nach deren eigener Veröffentlichung mit dem Austritt des Landesverbandes aus dem DAV bei Scheitern einer Fusion gedroht wird.*

Da laut Satzung der Landesverband Mitglied des DAV-Bund ist, kann man dies nicht nur als undemokratisches Verhalten sehen, sondern auch als sowohl satzungswidrig wie auch verbandsschädigend.

Wenn die Funktionäre nicht endlich begreifen, dass sie nicht wie im VDSF einfach alles von oben nach Gutdünken bestimmen können und sich das die Vereine und Angler (hier in Brandenburg) gefallen lassen, haben dies auch nicht besser verdient.

Wir werden dieser unsäglichen Funktionärsdiktatur in VDSF wie auch im DAV nicht nur den Kampf ansagen, sondern dies immer weiter treiben. 

Auch in einem zu befürchtenden zukünftig gemeinsamen Verband DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) zur Ausbeutung und Unterdrückung der Angler an der Basis.

Und nur darum gehts hier, nicht um landesspezifische Zänkereien.


----------



## ivo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Wenn sich die Vereine drehen kommt auch nur das ins Wasser was diese wollen. Typisch VDSF, immer schön teuere Kleinstaaterei propagieren.

Im übrigen muss sich der LAVB an die eigene Nase fassen. Mit einer effektiveren Struktur wäre es wohl einfacher. Eine Geschäftstelle für ein ganzes Bdl ist halt etwas wenig.


----------



## angler1996 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Du gestattest

Schön, dass Du Deinen Standpunkt dazu darlegst.
Damit hat sich jede Zustimmung zu einer Fusion  ( auch als Gedankenmodell erledigt)
Man kann sich an der Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer *innerhalb des Pools *über notwendige Veränderungen nachdenken, mehr nicht.
Ja , ich sehe das Monopol und hier finde ich es echt gut, u.A. auch deshalb weil die Preise für Salmostrecken über den Pool auf einem bezahlbaren Niveau gehalten werden.
 Den Zustand West muss ich nicht haben.
( Ich kann mir sicher auch andere Preise leisten, nur so).

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Nochmal, auch an euch, Ivo und 996:
*Dieses Landesgeplänkel ist vollkommen wurscht.*

Solange sich nicht alle Funktionäre und Verbände zu einem Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restríktionen verpflichten, sind Landes- wie Bundesverbände für Angler eher gefährlich als nutzbringend.

*Daher:*
Und GENAU DESWEGEN MUSS sich jeder Verband und Funktionär FEST VERPFLICHTEN, gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen zu kämpfen.

Damit die Angler/Vereine/Gewässerbewirtschafter in ihrer Unterschiedlichkeit auch die Freiheit haben, nach ihren jeweiligen Wünschen zu handeln.

Kämpft man für ein gesetzliches Wettangelverbot, darfs keine machenr.

Gibt es das gesetzliche Verbot nicht, kann jeder entscheiden wie er das halten will - der eine kann wettfischen, der andere muss es dann ja nicht...

*Also MUSS JEDER Funktionär und Verband für die Freiheit in den Gesetzen kämpfen und nicht dagegen, unabhängig von der persönlichen Meinung zu einzelnen Punkten..*

Und damit sind wir wieder mal bei den bekannten (sinngemäßen) Punkten, die jeder Verband/Funktionär zu unterschreiben hat:
*Und wer als Funktionär oder Verband Angler immer mehr einschränken will, soll zu BUND, NABU oder PETA gehen, die werden sich über solche Verstärkung freuen - Aber solche Leute sollen uns Angler in Ruhe lassen!!!*​
Ein festzulegendes Grundsatzprogramm könnte z. B. so aussehen:


> 1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen.
> 
> 2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.
> 
> ...



Ein Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre müsste folgendes enthalten:


> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.
> 
> > Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
> 
> ...



*Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die Angler schlecht oder als Gefahr darstellen?

Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die für weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen und sinnlose Restriktonen kämpfen? Dafür gibts ja NABU, BUND und PETA.

Oder wollt ihr weiterhin einen Abnickverband ohne Information und Diskussion?

Oder wollt ihr einen Verband der das Geld, das ihr ja bezahlt, nicht nachvollziehbar für Dinge einsetzt, die man dann nicht kontrollieren kann?*

Wenn das Verbände oder Funktionäre nicht als Grundlage ihrer Arbeit festlegen können, was wollen sie dann?

Wirklich die Interessen der Angler vertreten und das Angeln in Deutschland fördern und unbürokratischer machen?

Oder doch nur wie bisher auch weiterhin Machtspielchen, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten ausleben?

Müssen Angler in den Vereinen dann wirklich zwangsweise Geld an so anglerfeindliche Verbände und Funktionäre bezahlen?



*Ich persönlich werde jedenfalls keinen Verband (Bund-, Land- oder sonstige Verbandsgliederung) oder Funktionär mehr als rechtmäßigen Vertreter der Angler akzeptieren, der sich nicht zu diesen Grundsätzen bekennt - ob VDSF, DAV oder DAFV oder eine sonstige, von der Basis abgehobene Funktionärsveranstaltung..........*


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt: mich stört am Gewässerpool nicht der Vertrieb (mit Ausnahme der Zwangsmitgliedschaft), sondern die zentralistisch-planwirtschaftliche Bewirtschaftung.
> 
> Auch das würde ich nicht zu einer Frage machen, die vor einer Fusion zu klären wäre.
> 
> Thomas



Autschn....auch wenn das ein gravierendes Motiv im Fusionswillen des VDSF sein dürfte, und ch es gut finde, dass dies nochma ganz klar zum Ausdruck gebracht wird, so muss man dieses Fass doch wohl ganz genau betrachten.

Es gibt ganz sicher Vereine in den alten Bundesländern, die ihre Gewässer vorbildlich hegen und pflegen. Aber nicht mehr oder weniger, als es Gewässer in den Pools gibt, die durch die " Planwirtschaftliche Bewirtschaftung" hervorragend in Schuß gehalten werden.

Viele, sehr viele in Vereinshand befindliche Gewässer sind schlicht und einfach eine ökologische Katastrophe. Regenbogenforellen, übermäßiger Karpfenbesatz, Unangebrachter Wallerbesatz, Grasfische und vieles mehr sind durchaus nicht Zeichen einer guten Bewirtschaftung. 
Sowas dient schlicht dazu, die Gewässer attraktiver ( Angler-Disneyland) zu machen, um stabile Mitgliederzahlen und/oder hohe Tageskarteneinnahmen zu generieren. 

Und da sind wir wieder bei dem m.E. ausschlaggebenden Motiv für eine Fusion, nämlich Geld verdienen. 

Bei der anstehenden Zerschlagung der Gewässerpools und dezentraler Bewirtschaftung und Erkaubnischscheinausgabe, sind locker ein paar Milliönchen zu holen. Nicht zu vergessen auch das Pachtgerangel mit dem Motto " Meistbietend versteigert".

Und so ist gerade das ein wesentlicher Punkt, den es vor einer Fusion zu klären gilt. Nicht im Detail, aber in der Grundausrichtung.


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> ...Im übrigen muss sich der LAVB an die eigene Nase fassen. Mit einer effektiveren Struktur wäre es wohl einfacher. Eine Geschäftstelle für ein ganzes Bdl ist halt etwas wenig.



Dir sind schon die Verbandsstrukturen in Brdg bekannt, oder?
LAV für das Land und KAV für die Landkreise. Sagt Dir das was?
Davon ab, verstehe ich nicht Deine Intention. Du lebst anscheinend in Sachsen und bist mit den dortigen Strukturen glücklich. Was kümmert Dich Brandenburg? Was soll dieses ständige Ausspielen der DAV-Länder gegeneinander?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Und da sind wir wieder bei dem m.E. ausschlaggebenden Motiv für eine Fusion, nämlich Geld verdienen.
> 
> Bei der anstehenden Zerschlagung der Gewässerpools und dezentraler Bewirtschaftung und Erkaubnischscheinausgabe, sind locker ein paar Milliönchen zu holen. Nicht zu vergessen auch das Pachtgerangel mit dem Motto " Meistbietend versteigert".


Ich befürchte auch, dass da viele Brandenburger Angler erst aufwachen werden, wenn alles zu spät ist.

Nur gut, dass niemand sagen kann, er wäre nicht gewarnt worden......

Wer dann jetzt noch weiterschläft:
Selber schuld..............


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Denn sehr viele Brandenburgische Angler waren und sind mit ihrem Landesverband unzufrieden.
> ...
> 
> Viele Angler vor Ort stören sich an der zentralen Bewirtschaftung des Gewässerpools mit ihren teilweise unsinnigen Vorgaben...Wie viele Angler bevorzuge ich da die dezentrale Gewässerbewirtschaftung durch die lokalen Vereine...So gesehen ist der Gewässerpool eine Überregulierung, die abgeschafft gehört. Wohlgemerkt: mich stört am Gewässerpool nicht der Vertrieb (mit Ausnahme der Zwangsmitgliedschaft), sondern die zentralistisch-planwirtschaftliche Bewirtschaftung...



Ersteres mag sein. Das liegt aber in erster Linie an der mangelnden Informations- und Mitnahmepolitik durch den LAVB. Die ist hier genauso schlecht wie in den meisten anderen Bundesländern.

Mit zweiterem wirst Du Dir kaum Freunde machen und das habe ich an anderer Stelle auch bereits mehrfach hinlänglich erklärt und werde es hier nicht wiederholen.
Nur soviel: "FINGER WEG VOM GEWÄSSERPOOL" und "KEINE PRIVATISIERUNG OSTDEUTSCHER GEWÄSSER".
Es mag Vereine geben, die in ihrem Denken ein eigenes Gewässer von Vorteil finden würden, aber das ist weder die Mehrheit der Angler noch für mich sachlich nachzuvollziehen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Es mag Vereine geben, die in ihrem Denken ein eigenes Gewässer von Vorteil finden würden, aber das ist weder die Mehrheit der Angler noch für mich sachlich nachzuvollziehen



Bei der Kohle die da zu holen ist als Mitgift für einen Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV wird das aber dem undemokratischen Verband in Brandenburg wurscht sein.

Warum sollen die die Kohle nicht mitnehmen und die Angler dafür bluten lassen?

Es wird schon Gründe geben, warum der Brandenburger Verband das alles ohne Information und Diskussion versucht durchzusetzen.

Und - wie gesagt:
Es kann nachher niemand sagen, er wäre nicht gewarnt worden....

Also müssen die Brandenburger Angler nun entweder aufwachen und ihre Funktionäre zum Teufel jagen oder damit leben, dass es dann kommt, wies dann kommt...

Wir kennen das Spiel aus dem Westen - nur weils noch viel schlimmer werden könnte, wurde beim VDSF alles abgenickt - das Ergebnis ist bekannt....

Lernt aus dieser Erfahrung oder macht sie selber - ihr habt *noch!* die Chance..


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte auch, dass da viele Brandenburger Angler erst aufwachen werden, wenn alles zu spät ist.
> 
> Nur gut, dass niemand sagen kann, er wäre nicht gewarnt worden......
> 
> ...



Solche immer wiederkehrenden Sprüche helfen in der Sache leider auch nicht weiter wie der bereits eingangs des Themas etwas selbstherrlich formulierte:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aufgeben ist eh nicht - und wenns nur ist, damit ich nach einer "Fusion" sagen kann:
> Ihr habts vorher wissen können, ihr hättet vorher was tun können...
> Nu fresst auch eure eigene Scheixxe, die ihr euch durch euer Schweigen und stillhalten auch selber eingebrockt habt - *wir hatten euch gewarnt............*



Böse Zungen könnten im Gegenzug behaupten, dass es dem Herrn Finkelbeiner in seiner selbstherrlichen Art nicht gelungen ist, eine große Anzahl von Anglern auf seinem durchaus in vielen Ansätzen richtigen Weg mitzunehmen. Das soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein, aber weder die eine noch der andere Aussage helfen in dieser ernsten Sache weiter.
Also lass bitte künftig solche Sprüche stecken. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei der Kohle die da zu holen ist als Mitgift für einen Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV wird das aber dem undemokratischen Verband in Brandenburg wurscht sein...



Könntest Du das mal näher erläutern. Da fehlen mir fundierte Informationen zu. Welche Kohle, welche Mitgift, welchen Vorteil hätte der LAVB davon?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Also lass bitte künftig solche Sprüche stecken.



Wir kennen die Trägheit der Angler wie die Willenlosigkeit der abnickenden Funktionäre..

Ob man da mit Gedichten weiterkommt??..

Das lass ich noch so stehen, da das aber Offtopioc ist, werde ich es - falls dazu noch was kommt - in den dafür vorgesehen Thread verschieben....



> Welche Kohle, welche Mitgift, welchen Vorteil hätte der LAVB davon?


Durch eine (Einzel)Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer wie im Westen kann man aus den Gewässern mehr Kapital schlagen, was dann letztlich eben die Angler über teurere Kartenpreise bezahlen müssen.

Oder, wie ein hoher Funktionär aus dem VDSF mal sagte:
Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht.........

Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass der Brandenburger Verband da egal in welcher Art von Fusion eine Chance gegen die Übermacht im VDSF oder in der zweiten Variante gegen die Bayern hätte?

Brecht müsste in Brandenburg auch jetzt noch bekannt sein:
Erst kommt das Fressen, dann die Moral...

Und wenns dabei um so viel Kohle und Macht geht, wäre es das erste Mal, dass Funktionäre davon nicht profitieren (ob direkt oder indirekt) und die Basis drunter leidet....

Nochmal die Frage:
*Warum macht der Landesverband in Brandenburg nicht eindeutig klar, warum er ausgerechnet mit dem VDSF oder ausgemachten anglerfeindlichen Verbänden wie Bayern zusammen arbeiten will statt wie bisher das mit dem DAV zusammen erreichte zu sichern?*

Warum wird da in Brandenburg weder informiert und dazu auch versucht, durch mangelnde Information eine Diskussion zu verhindern?

Gibt es dazu einen Grund, wenn sich etwas für die Angler verbessern sollte?

Das angesprochene ist nur eine der möglichen Gefahren, da lauern aber noch viele weitere - wie gesagt:
Es kann keiner sagen, er wäre nicht gewarnt gewesen......


----------



## Blauzahn (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Gewässerpool....
ich liebe das Wort und den Pool |supergri
und behaupte:
Eine geschickte "Instrumentalisierung" dessen würde bis in die letzte Ecke des DAV einen Donnerschlag des Erwachens auslösen...
Mehr als jede Grundsatzdiskussion über Ziele und Forderungen...

@Ivo
du beziehst dich aber nicht auf den AVE bei der Mitwirkung beim Besatz, oder doch? |kopfkrat

Grüße


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Durch eine (Einzel)Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer wie im Westen kann man aus den Gewässern mehr Kapital schlagen, was dann letztlich eben die Angler über teurere Kartenpreise bezahlen müssen...



Ah OK, danke für die Info|wavey:.
Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz, wass der Landesverband von einer Bewirtschaftung durch die Vereine und ihrer vereinseigenen Gewässer haben sollte? Da geht denen doch das Geld flöten, weil es im Verein und den dadurch höheren Beiträgen bleibt.

Zumal das alles nur eine theoretische Größe im makaberen Spiel bliebt, da es keine Gewässerprivatisierung geben wird. 
Eine Pacht durch einen einzelnen Verein wird es in Brandenburg zudem auf Grund der geringen Einkommenssituation und damit der fehlenden Beiträge, sich ein eigenes Gewässer zu pachten wohl auch nicht flächendeckend geben und ist politisch so auch nicht gewollt. Fusion hin oder her. Das ist hier nicht das Thema sondern soll nach meiner Meinung Angst verbreiten. Allerdings geben mir die die "tollen Ansätze" des Dr. Günther auch langsam zu denken.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Allerdings geben mir die die "tollen Ansätze" des Dr. Günther auch langsam zu denken.


Gut - Leute aufzuwecken und zum denken zu bringen, ist eines unserer Ziele.

Wenn man aber erst zu denken anfängt,wenns zu spät ist - dann ists halt auch zu spät..

Denk darüber mal nach.........


PS:
Zum Thema Geld und Moral:
Hast Du schon mal nachgefragt, über welche Agentur die auf der Brandenburger Seite für jedes Mitglied aufgeführte "angelspezifische Versicherung" abgeschlossen wurde, was die kostet und was dafür an wen an Provision fliesst?


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Brecht müsste in Brandenburg auch jetzt noch bekannt sein:
> Erst kommt das Fressen, dann die Moral...
> ...



Klar kennen wir die Ballade "Wovon lebt der Mensch" und deshalb lass Dir gesagt sein, Dein Zitat ist zwar richtig wiedergegeben, der Kontext meint aber etwas ganz anderes:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz, wass der Landesverband von einer Bewirtschaftung durch die Vereine und ihrer vereinseigenen Gewässer haben sollte? Da geht denen doch das Geld flöten, weil es im Verein und den dadurch höheren Beiträgen bleibt.
> 
> Zumal das alles nur eine theoretische Größe im makaberen Spiel bliebt, da es keine Gewässerprivatisierung geben wird.
> Eine Pacht durch einen einzelnen Verein wird es in Brandenburg zudem auf Grund der geringen Einkommenssituation und damit der fehlenden Beiträge, sich ein eigenes Gewässer zu pachten wohl auch nicht flächendeckend geben und ist politisch so auch nicht gewollt. Fusion hin oder her. Das ist hier nicht das Thema sondern soll nach meiner Meinung Angst verbreiten. Allerdings geben mir die die "tollen Ansätze" des Dr. Günther auch langsam zu denken.
> ...




Bevor Du jetzt immer weitere neue Themen ins Spiel bringst, würde ich Dich bitten meine obige Frage zu beantworten. Dann können wir gerne bei Versicherungen und so Zeugs weiter machen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Dein Zitat ist zwar richtig wiedergegeben, der Kontext meint aber etwas ganz anderes


Deswegen hab ich auch nur vekürzt zitiert ;-))))

Zum anderen, ein "Modell":
Eine Einzelkartenausgabe für die Gewässer kommt eben direkt dem Verband zu Gute, da dieser diese auch gepachtet bzw. in Besitz hat.

Damit könnte sehr schnell bei gleicher Pachtsumme wesentlich höhere Erträge rauskommen.

Das wird auch nicht auf einmal passieren, das wird zuerst in kleinere, jeweils extra zu bezahlende Pools gesplittet werden und dann Stück für Stück weiter voran getrieben.

Die vereine bekommen aus diesem Topf dan einen gewissen Ausgleich damit sie dafür mitstimmen.

Argumentieren kann man das locker  mit dem VDSF-Schützergetue (Und brandenburg ist ja schon fast mit dem VDSF im Bett):
Man muss jedes Gewässer einzeln betrachten und kann nur eine gewisse Anzahl von Anglern an ein Gewässer lassen, daher muss das dan organistaorisch so gemacht werden, auch wenns "leider" dann für den einzelnen Angler teuerer wird...

Wie gesagt, "nur" ein Modell...

Und dazu gleich nochmal die Frage:
Wenn sich für Angler nichts verschlechtern soll, warum dann der Beischlafversuch des Brandenburger Landesverbandes mit dem VDSF und/oder den Bayern statt das mit dem DAV Erreichte mit diesem zusammen zu sichern?

Warum keine Information, Diskussion oder auch nur ansatzweise Mitnahme der Basis?

Weil die Funktionäre und der Verband die Basis so sehr lieben und für die alles nur erdenklich Gute tun wollen?


----------



## ivo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> da es keine Gewässerprivatisierung geben wird.



So? Das bleibt ja dann abzuwarten. Was man vom Pool hält wurde ja weiter oben schon mal so anklingen lassen...


@ Rene

Ne, ich meinte damit vollumfänglich den LAVB, um den es ging.
Weitere Fragen dann bitte per PN.


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Zum anderen:
> Eine Einzelkartenausgabe für die Gewässer kommt eben direkt dem Verband zu Gute, da dieser diese auch gepachtet bzw. in Besitz hat.
> ...



Sorry aber das verstehe ich als alter Ossi immer noch nicht. 
Ich dachte immer die Gewässer würden im Westen durch die Vereine und nicht durch den Verband gepachtet sein?! Kannst Du mich da nochmal aufklären!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> So? Das bleibt ja dann abzuwarten...



Das soll und darf in meinen Augen nicht ein Angler- oder was auch immer für ein Verband entscheiden, sondern Gewässer sind Allgemeingut und müssen daher auch der Allgemeinheit zu Verfügung stehen. 
Das ist somit nicht nur verbandspolitisch in Brandenburg so gewollt sondern auch landespolitisch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160850&page=16

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Es geht nicht um den Westen, sondern was euch in Brandenburg droht und wie der Weg dahin ganz schnell und locker passieren könnte, da der Brandenburger Verband ja fast schon auf VDSF-Linie ist - was gelebte Demokratie angeht allemal..

Und warum der Verband in Brandenburg versucht, das alles ohne Information  und Diskussion von oben durchzudrücken, wenns doch angeblich alles so toll werden wird - gibts dann doch keinen Grund dazu, oder?

Und davon ab gibt es auch in VDSF-Verbänden Verbandsgewässer..


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Sorry Thomas,
aber das beantwortet meine Frage immer noch nicht. Kannst mich dafür blöd nennen, aber wer wenn nicht Du wirst verstehen, dass man nachfragen muss, wenn etwas offen beibt. Also nochmal:

"Wie kommst Du darauf, dass der LAVB den Gewässerpool zugunsten von Einzelkartenausgaben aufgeben will und wie bzw. wer soll das strukturell bewerkstelligen?". 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> dass der LAVB den Gewässerpool zugunsten von Einzelkartenausgaben aufgeben will und wie bzw. wer soll das strukturell bewerkstelligen?".


Wo ein Wille ist und dazu auch noch Geld zu verdienen, findet sich immer sehr schnell ein Weg, glaube mir........



*Und nochmal:*
Wenn das jetzt alles in Brandenburg doch anscheinend zur überwiegenden Zufriedenheit der Angler abläuft, warum dann den DAV verlassen und/oder zum VDSF wechseln oder zum DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen)??

Warum bei der bekannt anglerfeindlichen Grundeinstellung des VDSF überhaupt etwas riskieren, wenns doch jetzt ok. wäre?

Welchen Grund gibt der Landesverband dafür an?

Was ich beschrieben habe, wäre ein *möglicher* Grund. 
Und, wenn man einigen Äußerungen glaubt, auch nicht allzuweit hergeholt..


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

OK, danke für die ehrliche Antwort.
Ist wichtig um das für mich persönlich einordnen zu können. Ich gebe wenig auf vorgefertigte Meinungen, sondern versuche mit meinem eigenen Kopf zu denken#h.

Nun zu Deiner nächsten Frage:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Hast Du schon mal nachgefragt, über welche Agentur die auf der Brandenburger Seite für jedes Mitglied aufgeführte "angelspezifische Versicherung" abgeschlossen wurde, was die kostet und was dafür an wen an Provision fliesst?



Die Versicherung ist über die Hamburg-Mannheimer abgeschlossen worden. Über welche Agentur und wer welche Provisionen bekommen hat, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen. Da ich die Beiträge an den Verband bislang als nicht so hoch eingestuft habe, hat mich das auch nicht weiter interessiert.
Was weißt Du denn zu diesem Thema. Ist da aus Deiner Sicht irgendwas anrüchig? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> OK, danke für die ehrliche Antwort.


Bei allem was evtl. bei uns Dissens sein mag, bin ich froh, dass Du mir keine Unehrlichkeit untestellst.

Zum anderen:
Ich stelle nur mal Fragen, die vielleicht zum nachdenken anregen sollten.
Gehört die Hamburg Mannheimer nicht zur ERGO - Gruppe?

Und auch nochmal, weil in meinen Augen immens wichtig:
Wenn das jetzt alles in Brandenburg doch anscheinend zur überwiegenden Zufriedenheit der Angler abläuft, warum dann den DAV verlassen und/oder zum VDSF wechseln oder zum DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen)??

Warum bei der bekannt anglerfeindlichen Grundeinstellung des VDSF überhaupt etwas riskieren, wenns doch jetzt ok. wäre?

Welchen Grund gibt der Landesverband dafür an?




PS, nochmal zum Thema "Ehrlichkeit":
Früher mussten wir uns immer anhören, dass wir einseitig auf den VDSF "losgehen" würden - vielleicht wirds jetzt einigen klar, dass es uns weder um VDSF oder DAV geht, sondern schlicht um die Sache 
;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gehört die Hamburg Mannheimer nicht zur ERGO - Gruppe?




Wurde umbenannt von Hamburg-Mülleimer in *ERGO*.:m

 . . . weitermachen . .(ihr seid nicht allein)


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Gehört die Hamburg Mannheimer nicht zur ERGO - Gruppe?
> ...



Ja dem ist so. Willst Du jetzt auf einen gemeinsamen Puffbesuch in Budapest raus oder was:q.
Die Frage war doch über welche Agentur das gebucht war und wer welche Provisionen bekam.
Meines Wissens sind das übliche Praktiken und werden nicht nur in Brandenburg sodern man höre und staune auch in privaten Haushalten so gehandhabt (da fälllt mir ein, ich muss noch mein Flugticket nach Budapest abholen, dass ich für meine private Haurat bekommen habe:q). 
Wenn Du die Frage in Zusammenhang mit dem LAVB stellst, gehe ich zualllerst mal davon aus, dass Du da mehr drüber weißt und etwas anrüchig ist. Also was außer dass es vielleicht einen Puffbesuch für den Präsidenten und sein Gefolge gab, ist da noch anrüchig?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Die Frage war doch über welche Agentur das gebucht war und wer welche Provisionen bekam.


Genau, das würde ich gerne wissen..
Und ob eine solche Agentur evtl. dann einem Funktionär gehört und ob die Provision dann zumindest teilweise auch in den Verband geht, ohne den das Geschäft nicht hätte gemacht werden können...
Ob auch Gegenangebote anderer Versicherungen eingeholt wurden?
Oder wer das dann wie entschieden hat..

Wie gesagt, nur Fragen.............


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Welchen Grund gibt der Landesverband dafür an?...



Verbandsintern ist die Rede davon, dass es einer gemeinsamen Vertretung gegenüber dem Bund, Brüssel und was weiß ich für internationalen Angelorganisationen geben muss. Was nicht einen nach wie vor starken brandenburgischen Landesverband mit einem Gewässerpool und den brandenburger Anglern verpflichtet ausschließen muss.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau, das würde ich gerne wissen..
> Und ob eine solche Agentur evtl. dann einem Funktionär gehört und ob die Provision dann zumindest teilweise auch in den Verband geht, ohne den das Geschäft nicht hätte gemacht werden können...
> 
> Wie gesagt, nur Fragen.............



Warum dann bitte auf Brandenburg bezogen????
Wo ist das Anglerboard und wo bist Du als Geschäftsmann versichert?
Was soll diese blöde Fragerei und Unterstellung. Du hast genug fundierte Informationen, mit denen Du andere aufwecken und zum nachdenken anregen kannst. Warum dann immer wieder dieser unsachliche spekulative Moment, der Eure sonst gute und informative Arbeit kaputt machen könnte?
Und sollte Du dies jetzt wegen "Offtopic" zu Recht oder auch nicht löschen oder verschieben wollen, dann nimm bitte diese Suggestivfragen von Dir gleich mit. Sie lenken von den eigentlichen Fakten ab und dienen nicht einer sachlichen Diskussion.
Kannst aber auch alles stehen lassen, damit ich und andere das Geschriebene besser einordnen können|wavey:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Verbandsintern ist die Rede davon, dass es einer gemeinsamen Vertretung gegenüber dem Bund, Brüssel und was weiß ich für internationalen Angelorganisationen geben muss



Und nochmal:
Ich denke Brandenburg sieht (wie Bayern ja auch) die Bundesverbände eher als lästiges Übel..

Ist da nicht eher zu vermuten, dass gerade diese beiden Verbände eher einen schwachen als  einen starken Bundesverband wollen, um nicht selber Macht abgeben zu müssen?
Und weiterhin nach Gutdünken schalten und walten können?

Und wenn die jetzigen Bundesverbände das so nicht mitmachen, dass sie dann eben einen eigenen, von ihnen dann diktierten schwachen Bundesverband installieren wollen?

Womit dann eine gemeinsame Stimme gerade im Bund und Europa noch weniger wert wäre als heute mit 2 Verbänden, nur damit die starken Landesverbände ihre Macht und Kohle nicht verlieren, wird also riskiert, das Angeln insgesamt in Deutschland gegen Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft zu schwächen..

*Und das wird so kommen - auch damit sind wir wieder beim Punkt - solange sich die Verbände nicht auf eine gemeinsame angelpolitische Grundrichtung, wie von uns gefordert, einigen und diese auch verbindlich festgeschrieben wird.*



> Was soll diese blöde Fragerei und Unterstellung


Weil ich es nicht weiss, aber gerne wissen würde, ganz einfach..

Ich möchte eben Infos und Fakten, auch weil ALLE Verbände - Bund wie Land, VDSF wie DAV - immer versuchen, mit Fakten und Infos so weit wie möglich hinterm Berg zu halten (oder gerade deswegen)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Frage in Zusammenhang mit dem LAVB stellst, gehe ich zualllerst mal davon aus, dass Du da mehr drüber weißt und etwas anrüchig ist. Also was außer dass es vielleicht einen Puffbesuch für den Präsidenten und sein Gefolge gab, ist da noch anrüchig?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Das ist zwar für die Sache hier völlig nebensächlich und genauso anrüchig, wie "normal".

Ich konstruiere mal ein Beispiel:

Ein hochrangiger Verbandsfunktionär hat eine maßgebliche Position bei einem Bauunternehmen. Jetzt lässt der Verband ein neues Geschäftsgebäude bauen und ausgerechnet die Baufirma, bei der besagter Funktionär beschäftigt ist, bekommt den Zuschlag. 

Mit diesem Beispiel kannst Du nun mal auf die Suche gehen, ob Du ähnliches in einer anderen Berufssparte bei einem Angelverband findest. 

Aber sowas ist mir absolut wumpe, solange es keine negativen Einflüsse auf die Angelfischerei hat.



Aber Tomasz, was Dein Unverständnis angeht, wie man aus einem zerschlagenen Gewässerpool Geld machen kann, nun auch dafür kann ich Dir ein Beispiel geben.

Du hast, sagen wir mal, 150 Gewässer unterschiedlicher Größe und Qualität. Davon sind zehn richtige Kleinode, Salmonidengewässer z.B.

Jetzt gibt es über den Verband Karten für alle 150 Gewässer, incl. der Salmonidenstrecken. Kostet 50 Ocken im Jahr.
Du gibst 10.000 Karten a´50 Ocken an alle möglichen Angler aus. Hast 500.000 im Sack.

Dann klopft Dir einer auf die Schulter und sagt: " Guten Tag, mein Name ist Dr.Dr. Hastenichtgesehen. Sie sind doch derjenige, der das Fischereirecht für den Schniepelbach innehat."

"Ja, der bin ich ".

"Gut, die Sache ist die. Ich habe da ein paar Freunde. Alles hochrangige und sehr liquide Personen. Wir suchen ein Gewässer, an dem wir unter uns sind und möchten das nicht mit anderen teilen. Wir wären gewillt, 150.000 Euro Jahrespacht zu zahen, und der Schniepelbach wäre genau das, was wir suchen". 

Ja, nun. Bleiben ja immer noch 149 andere Gewässer. Bleiben immer noch 10.000 Karten a 50 €, na gut vielleicht nur noch 9980, wenn die Schniepelbachliebhaber keine Karte mehr kaufen wenn sie in ihrem Lieblingsgewässer nicht fischen dürfen. 
Dafür hab ich aber 150.000 zusätzlich im Sack.

Muss ich Dir wirklich erklären, wie man aus einem Gemeinschaftseigentum Kohle macht ? Glaubst Du wirklich, dass Worte Gesetz sind, dass Menschen sich nicht ändern, schwach oder ausgetauscht werden? Wieviele Spielarten es gibt, wenigen einen Vorteil zum Schaden vieler zu bereiten ? 

Nee, muss ich bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> Ich denke Brandenburg sieht (wie Bayern ja auch) die Bundesverbände eher als lästiges Übel..
> 
> Ist da nicht eher zu vermuten, dass gerade diese beiden Verbände eher einen schwachen als  einen starken Bundesverband wollen, um nicht selber Macht abgeben zu müssen?
> ...



Das klingt jetzt etwas negativ formuliert:q.
Ich würde es so formulieren. 
Fischereirecht ist und soll Landesrecht bleiben. Dazu bedarf es starker Landesverbände, die entsprechend ihrer im Land gegebenen geografischen Bedingungen das Optimum für die Angler rausholen.
Der Bundesverband soll repräsentieren und meiinetwegen auch wenn nötig auf EU-Ebene und im Bund arbeiten soweit es nicht durch Länderkompetenz abgedeckt ist. Er darf sich aber nicht in länderspezifische Regelungen einmischen. 
Oder wie Ivo sagt:


ivo schrieb:


> ...Wer sich nur für das Angeln einsetzen will braucht  so was nicht. Da würde ein loser Verbund der LV´s wahrlich reichen.


Jetzt könnnte sich die Frage stellen, wozu dann überhaupt einen Bundesverband und nicht wie bislang zwei. Nun schon deshalb, dass so ein Schlammassel wie in Thüringen mit sich gegenseitig bekämpfenden und konkurierenden Verbänden ausgeschlossen werden kann und bundesweit Angler als eine gemeinsame Kraft wahrgenommen werden können.
Dazu bedarf es aber u.a. und an dieser Stelle gebe ich Dir Recht einer grundsätzlich angelfreundlichen Einstellung und einer gelebten Demokratie und Information.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....Glaubst Du wirklich, dass Worte Gesetz sind, dass Menschen sich nicht ändern, schwach oder ausgetauscht werden? Wieviele Spielarten es gibt, wenigen einen Vorteil zum Schaden vieler zu bereiten ?
> 
> Nee, muss ich bestimmt nicht.



Nenn mich einen unverbesserlichen Optimisten, aber nein, dieser Horrorszenario glaube ich nicht. Nicht soweit wie ich meine KAV und LAVB kenne, bei aller an ihr durchaus auch berechtigte Kritik.
Davon ab, hat mein Verein ein eigenes Vereinsgelände am Wasser mit Bootsplätzen usw. Versichert ist das Grundstück über einen Versicherungsvertreter, der auch Mitglied im Verein ist. Klar hat der seine Provision dafür bekommen, aber er hat auch einen speziell auf unser Grundstück und unsere Bedürfnisse zugeschnittenes Vetrag verhandelt, ohne solchen Quatsch wie "... nimm eine private Zahnzusatzversicherung und Du bekommst auch Deine Brille mit versichert (ich brauche aber keine Brille)".
Ein Teil der Provision ging übrigens über Spenden zurück an den Verein.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Nenn mich einen unverbesserlichen Optimisten


Bist Du an Hand der Fakten - lass Dir das als Grundeinstellung auch nicht nehmen!
Aber denk dran, das alles am Ende sehr viel schneller sehr viel schlimmer kommen kann/wird, als man sich das jetzt als "Optimist" träumen lässt. 

Wir habens schon hinter uns, ihr werdets entweder lernen/erleiden müssen - Oder vorher einschreiten..




> Dazu bedarf es aber u.a. und an dieser Stelle gebe ich Dir Recht einer grundsätzlich angelfreundlichen Einstellung und einer gelebten Demokratie und Information.


*Und genau das fehlt - LEIDER!! - in ALLEN Verbänden!*

Und bevor das nicht kommt, ist keiner der Verbände und deren Gliederungen und keiner der Funktionäre auch nur ansatzweise satisfaktionsfähig.

Vor allem, dann nicht, wenn man jetzt das würdelose Gezerre um die Fusion sieht (die alte genauso wie die von Brandenburg, Bayern und Thüringen geplante).

*Und - um nicht komplett zu pauschalisieren:*
Wir sind mehr als dankbar für die vielen Informationen unter der Hand, die wir aus vielen Verbänden bekommen (Bund wie Land, VDSF wie DAV).

Wir finden es verständlich wie traurig, dass diese Funktionäre, die uns informieren, es aber nicht schaffen, sich verbandsübergreifend zu organisieren und ihre jeweiligen Verbände auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen oder ihre Kritik offen zu äußern..

Und das obwohl sie unsere angelpolitische Vorstellung für richtig halten (deswegen kriegen wir ja so viele Insiderinfos ;-)) )....

Solange müssen wir eben solche Infos nutzen um Fragen zu stellen - und das werden wir auch.

*Ganz haben wir die Hoffnung auch noch nicht aufgegeben, dass diese weitsichtigeren Funktionäre die jetzt in ALLEN Verbänden an der Macht befindlichen ablösen und dann nachfolgend einen starken Verband hinkriegen können mit gemeinsamer angelpolitischer Grundlinie.*

Gerade aber durch solche Aktionen wie der Initiative "Pro DAFV" oder dem jetzt hier veröffentlichten gemeinsamen Papier von M&M schwindet diese Hoffnung auch täglich leider mehr.

Es scheint momentan eher so zu sein, dass das würdelose Gezerre um Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten in ALLEN Verbänden weitergeht und die Angler in ganz Deutschland dabei am Ende auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## ivo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Für warme Worte kann man sich nichts kaufen! Alles was nicht schriftlich fixiert wurde ist nach einer Fusion Schall und Rauch. Das sollte man inzwischen auch in Brandenburg begriffen haben. Und die ach so warmen Worte zum Thema Gewässerfonds sind nichts Wert. Das einzige von Wert im DAV ist der Fonds. Und den will man u.a. kassieren. Den diese (günstige) Konkurrenz/Alternative wird und kann man nicht weiter existieren lassen. Das würde einen gefährlichen Präzedenzfall schaffen für viele VDSF-LV´s.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Nenn mich einen unverbesserlichen Optimisten, aber nein, dieser Horrorszenario glaube ich nicht.




Kuckst Du meine Signatur.|supergri

Ach so, sagt Dir der Begriff " Treuhand" was ?

Der Quell des Westens nach der Wende war ein Ex-Land voller Optimisten.


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Ach so, sagt Dir der Begriff " Treuhand" was ?
> 
> Der Quell des Westens nach der Wende war ein Ex-Land voller Optimisten.



Keine Ahnung, was jetzt wieder die Vergleiche mit Weltpolitik und Geschichte sollen. Aber ja Treuhand, Wende, Ex-Land sagen mir sehr wohl etwas. Aber dazu habe ich meine eigene mir politisch gebildete Meinung. 

Das allerdings mit dem Gewässerfond zu vergleichen hat keine sachliche Substanz, da sowohl Ursache als auch die Voraussetzungen und Strukturen völlig andere sind. 
Wie Du ja auch schon bemerkt hast, lassen sich davon ab die ostdeutschen Gewässer durch die Bundesvermögens- und Verwaltungesellschaft nicht mehr einfach so in Gold ummünzen:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was jetzt wieder die Vergleiche mit Weltpolitik und Geschichte sollen. Aber ja Treuhand, Wende, Ex-Land sagen mir sehr wohl etwas. Aber dazu habe ich meine eigene mir politisch gebildete Meinung.
> 
> Das allerdings mit dem Gewässerfond zu vergleichen hat keine sachliche Substanz, da sowohl Ursache als auch die Voraussetzungen und Strukturen völlig andere sind.
> Wie Du ja auch schon bemerkt hast, lassen sich davon ab die ostdeutschen Gewässer durch die Bundesvermögens- und Verwaltungesellschaft nicht mehr einfach so in Gold ummünzen:q.
> ...



Ist schon komisch wenn ich jemandem widersprechen möchte und dabei hoffe, dass der andere Recht hat. 
Entgegen allen Entwicklungen und Erfahrungen der jüngeren Geschichte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Wie Du ja auch schon bemerkt hast, lassen sich davon ab die ostdeutschen Gewässer durch die Bundesvermögens- und Verwaltungesellschaft nicht mehr einfach so in Gold ummünzen


Eben doch - über die Art der Kartenausgabe lässt sich auch bei diesen Besitzverhältnissen locker ein mehrfaches erzielen - den Gewässerfonds wirds noch geben, nur nicht mit allgemeiner Angelerlaubnis sondern mit für jedes Gewässer zu lösende, je nach Gewässergröße und Angeldruck - manches wie bisher dann im Preis drin, manches extra zu bezahlen. Und das extras zu bezahlende wird sehr schnell zunehmen...

Wir werden ja sehen wies kommt ;-))

Solange da aber vom Landesverband nichts eindeutiges kommt und statt dessen der Wechsel gegen die eigene Satzung und ohne Information und Diskussion vom bewährtem DAV zum kritisch zu sehenden VDSF oder DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) angestrebt wird, sehe ich für mich keinen Grund, keine Zweifel zu haben.

Du darfst gerne weiter Optimist bleiben - aber hinterher dann nicht jammern..

*Ich würde als Brandenburger da erst Ruhe geben, wenn ich da endlich eindeutig festgeschriebenes vom Verband erhalten würde zu all den Fragen.*

Und wer nicht fragen will, der muss sich dann wohl wirklich in Optimismus flüchten und hoffen und harren..........


----------



## Brotfisch (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Klar, man kann zum Gewässerpool unterschiedlicher Meinung sein - und ich kenne auch viele, die ihn gut finden (so wie ich selbstverständlich auch weiß, dass Gewässerbewirtschaftung in den Vereinen auch nicht überall eine Garantie für einen guten Gewässerzustand ist). Hier ist so viel von der Macht der Verbände die Rede. Meine Vorstellung von Verbänden geht eher in die Richtung Dienstleister der Vereine und der Angler. Damit verträgt sich der Pool einfach nicht, weil er natürlich nicht nur zum Be-, sondern auch zum Erwirtschaften dient.

Aber mal weg von Meinungen und hin zu Fakten, Fakten, Fakten: Hat irgendjemand belegbare Informationen, dass im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion die Auflösung/ Umverteilung - wie auch immer - von Gewässerpools geplant, angedacht, beschlossen ist? Wäre für Informationen dankbar.
Mein Wissensstand ist der, dass durch die Fusion der Bundesverbände die Frage der Gewässerpools nicht berührt wird, da diese in den Händen der Landesverbände liegen. Ein Bundes-Poolverbot ist meines Wissens nicht verabredet. Wenn man davon ausgeht, würde das Thema Pool oder Nicht-Pool erst bei einigen Länderfusionen virulent werden, die allerdings m.E. politisch ebenso nötig sind wie eine Bundesfusion und im Falle einer solchen auch zeitnah erfolgen würden (soweit es nicht zu regionalen Abspaltungsbewegungen kommt).

Thomas


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ich bekomme die Kriese.
Nochmal, Ihr habt sachliche und aus meiner Sicht vernünftige Argumente die gegewärtige Verbandsarbeit in beiden Verbänden zu kritisieren. Aber unterlasst bitte diese Panikmache, die Suggestivfragen und das Verbreiten von Halbwahrheiten.
Was bitte hat z.B. die Bundesvermögens- und Verwaltungesellschaft mit der Kartenausgabe zu tun? Bleibe bitte mit Deiner Argumentation im Kontext und schiebe Dir die Sachen nicht so zu Recht, wie sie Dir am besten passen.

*"...Ich würde als Brandenburger da erst Ruhe geben, wenn ich da endlich  eindeutig festgeschriebenes vom Verband erhalten würde zu all den  Fragen.*

Und wer nicht fragen will, der muss sich dann wohl wirklich in Optimismus flüchten und hoffen und harren.........."

Keine Sorge, wenn ich hier bei Dir nachfrage, dann kannst Du gewiss sein, dass ich es auch beim Verband und den KAV tue. Und da habe ich die eindeutige Antwort, dass es kein Antasten oder Ändern des Pools geben wird. Der Pool wird nach wie vor durch den LAVB im Sinne der Angler erweitert und das nicht, um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen, eine höhere Mitgift in die Ehe zu bringen.
Das sind für mich und den Großteil der brandenburger Angler Fakten, an die wir uns halten können. Zudem funktioniert in meinen Augen und nach vielen geführten Gesprächen, bei aller berechtigten Kritik Eurerseits, die Demokratie zumindest soweit, dass es bei einer Aufweichung dieses hohen Gutes zur einer demokratisch legitimierten Abwahl des Vorstandes kommen wird.
Solltest Du da ernstahfte und begründete Zweifel an der Aussage des LAVB haben solltest, so bitte ich Dich diese Fragen in Deiner Funktion als Redakteur an den Verbandsvorstand zu richten.
Ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt ans Wasser gehen. Es macht mir keinen Spaß um des diskutierens Willen zu schreiben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Aber mal weg von Meinungen und hin zu Fakten, Fakten, Fakten: Hat irgendjemand belegbare Informationen, dass im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion die Auflösung/ Umverteilung - wie auch immer - von Gewässerpools geplant, angedacht, beschlossen ist?


Noch so ein Optimist......

Seit wann gibt es denn wirklich belastbare Fakten zu der ganzen Fusionsgeschichte?

Da wird auf der ganzen Linie doch von allen Seiten nur gelogen, betrogen, getarnt, getäuscht - alles für Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten.

Daher - und dass auch auf dieser Seite die grundforderung zu lesen ist, die ALLE Verbände und Funktionäre unterschreiben müssen, bevor man sie als Angler überhaupt wieder ansatzweise ernst nehmen kann:



> 1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen.
> 
> 2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.
> 
> ...



Ein Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre müsste folgendes enthalten:


> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.
> 
> > Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
> 
> ...



*Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die Angler schlecht oder als Gefahr darstellen?

Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die für weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen und sinnlose Restriktonen kämpfen? Dafür gibts ja NABU, BUND und PETA.

Oder wollt ihr weiterhin einen Abnickverband ohne Information und Diskussion?

Oder wollt ihr einen Verband der das Geld, das ihr ja bezahlt, nicht nachvollziehbar für Dinge einsetzt, die man dann nicht kontrollieren kann?*

Wenn das Verbände oder Funktionäre nicht als Grundlage ihrer Arbeit festlegen können, was wollen sie dann?

Wirklich die Interessen der Angler vertreten und das Angeln in Deutschland fördern und unbürokratischer machen?

Oder doch nur wie bisher auch weiterhin Machtspielchen, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten ausleben?

Müssen Angler in den Vereinen dann wirklich zwangsweise Geld an so anglerfeindliche Verbände und Funktionäre bezahlen?



*Ich persönlich werde jedenfalls keinen Verband (Bund-, Land- oder sonstige Verbandsgliederung) oder Funktionär mehr als rechtmäßigen Vertreter der Angler akzeptieren, der sich nicht zu diesen Grundsätzen bekennt - ob VDSF, DAV oder DAFV oder eine sonstige, von der Basis abgehobene Funktionärsveranstaltung..........*


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Aber mal weg von Meinungen und hin zu Fakten, Fakten, Fakten: Hat irgendjemand belegbare Informationen, dass im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion die Auflösung/ Umverteilung - wie auch immer - von Gewässerpools geplant, angedacht, beschlossen ist? Wäre für Informationen dankbar.
> Mein Wissensstand ist der, dass durch die Fusion der Bundesverbände die Frage der Gewässerpools nicht berührt wird, da diese in den Händen der Landesverbände liegen. Ein Bundes-Poolverbot ist meines Wissens nicht verabredet. Wenn man davon ausgeht, würde das Thema Pool oder Nicht-Pool erst bei einigen Länderfusionen virulent werden, die allerdings m.E. politisch ebenso nötig sind wie eine Bundesfusion und im Falle einer solchen auch zeitnah erfolgen würden (soweit es nicht zu regionalen Abspaltungsbewegungen kommt).
> 
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas,
dies ist auch mein Wissenstand und ich kann Deine Kritik an dem Pool stelleweise auch verstehen. Aber Brandeburg ist einfach nicht für ein intaktes Netz an Samonidengewässern geschaffen. Eine Bewirtschaftung der wenigen dafür in Frage kommenden Gewässer durch Vereine mit einigen wenigen Mitgliedern dient nicht der Idee das Angeln der Allgemeinheit zugänglich zu machen. Man mag es Schade und rausgeschmissenes Geld finden, wenn man die wenigen Salmonidengewässer mit fangfähigen Forellen besetzt, aber nicht jeder kann sich eine Reise an einen intakten und teuren Forellenbach leisten.
Andererseits sehe ich da Problem, dass viele Vereine garnicht in der Lage sind und die fachliche Kompetenz für eine Gewässerbewirtschaftung haben. Ich würde eher vermuten, dass dann noch mehr "geile" Fangmaschinen besetzt werden, statt eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung zu gewährleisten. Im KAV LDS habe ich da jedenfalls überwiegend gute Erfahruhrungen mit der Bewirtschaftung gesehen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Und da habe ich die eindeutige Antwort, dass es kein Antasten oder Ändern des Pools geben wird.


Schriftlich und von höchster Stelle?

Oder nur mündlich von untergeordneten Verbandsgliederungen, die selber nicht informiert wurden vom Landesverband?

*Wie auch beim Alleingang ohne Information und Diskussion gegen die eigene Satzung mit der Initiative "Pro DAFV"?*

Alles was da nicht schrifltich von höchster Stelle rausgegeben wird, ist keinen Schuss Pulver wert.

Und wie man an der Veröffentlichung des DAV "50 plus" sieht, ist nicht mal das Geschriebene etwas wert, da das je nach Wunsch, Führung und Kassenlage entweder ignoriert oder passend gemacht wird.

Es gibt keinen einzigen Grund, irgendeinem Funktionär irgendeinen Verbandes irgendetwas zu glauben, bevor die sich nicht alle auf angelpolitische Grundlagen festgelegt und diese unterschrieben haben  - vorher werden die wie bisher machen was sie wollen....

*Die Funktionäre und die Verbände sind hier in der Bringschuld!!!*

Gerade dann, wenn die Angler ihre Holschuld nicht wahrnehmen...

Sonst ist doch nur klar, dass es den Funktionären und Verbänden weder um die Angler noch um deren Meinung geht, wenn sie nicht meinen, da umfassend informieren zu müssen, sondern dass sie in "Ruhe in Hinterzimmern weitermauscheln wollen"..-

Wer Funktionären und Verbänden ungesehen glaubt, kauft auch Zeitschriften an der Haustüre von Drückerkolonnen........


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Esd gibt keinen einzigen Grund, irgndeinem Funktionär irgendeinen Verbandes irgendetwas zu glauben,...



Mag sein. 
Wie sich heute rausgestellt hat, muss ich aber auch Deine Beiträge unter einem anderen Licht sehen, als ich es bisher dachte. Geschickt, geschickt..., aber nicht geschickt genug, um nicht durchschaut zu werden|wavey:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Mich und meine Intention ist doch leicht zu durchschauen.
Im Gegensatz zu Verbänden und Funtikionären ist doch bei uns alles öffentlich zu lesen.
Siehe angelpolitische Grundsätze, siehe Verhaltenskodex etc..

Finde ich gut, wenn Du das durchschaust - nur, warum erst jetzt?

Ich hab doch nun wirklich noch nie aus meinem Herzen eine Mördergrube gemacht und IMMER klar und eindeutig Stellung bezogen...

;-)))


----------



## angler1996 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Meine Vorstellung von Verbänden geht eher in die Richtung Dienstleister der Vereine und der Angler. Damit verträgt sich der Pool einfach nicht, weil er natürlich nicht nur zum Be-, sondern auch zum Erwirtschaften dient.
> Thomas


 
Sorry für's kürzen und 
Frage:

Wieso nicht?
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schriftlich und von höchster Stelle?...



Bist Du hier der Redakteur oder ich:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> . Und da habe ich die eindeutige Antwort, dass es kein Antasten oder Ändern des Pools geben wird.




Haste das schriftlich? Mit Brief uns Siegel? 

@Ralle

Ja anscheinend hat manches nicht weh genug getan als das man sich daran erinnert. Sei beruhigt, in anderen Bdl ist man da vorsichtiger, den wir haben schmerzvolle Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Bist Du hier der Redakteur oder ich



Wir kriegen ja keine Antwort aus Brandenburg, seit wir die Initiative kritisiert haben - gute VDSF-Manier.
Da musst Du Dich leider schon selber bemühen, wenns Dich interessiert..


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Finde ich gut, wenn Du das durchschaust - nur, warum erst jetzt?...



Erde an Thomas9904|bla:. 

*Bitte den Kontext beachten!!!
*
Geschickt, geschickt....
Jetzt aber ab ans Wasser. Die Mücken sind bestimmt schon längst vor mir da|gr:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

#c
Keine Ahnung was du meinst....
:g


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> ... Sei beruhigt, in anderen Bdl ist man da vorsichtiger, den wir haben schmerzvolle Erfahrungen gemacht.



Ist bei Euch nicht immer noch die Landespartei an der Macht, deren Bundespartei mit ihren Wahlversprechen von blühenden Landschaften solche Sauereien wie die Treuhand erst möglich gemacht haben:q.
Manche lernens wirklich nieeee.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Da ich nicht weiss, was Tomasz nun meint, hier halt nochmal klar zum nachlesen - gut, wenns dann von möglichst vielen durchschaut wird...



> 1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen.
> 
> 2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.
> 
> ...



Ein Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre müsste folgendes enthalten:


> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.
> 
> > Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
> 
> ...



*Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die Angler schlecht oder als Gefahr darstellen?

Oder wollt ihr Funktionäre und Verbände, die für weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen und sinnlose Restriktonen kämpfen? Dafür gibts ja NABU, BUND und PETA.

Oder wollt ihr weiterhin einen Abnickverband ohne Information und Diskussion?

Oder wollt ihr einen Verband der das Geld, das ihr ja bezahlt, nicht nachvollziehbar für Dinge einsetzt, die man dann nicht kontrollieren kann?*

Wenn das Verbände oder Funktionäre nicht als Grundlage ihrer Arbeit festlegen können, was wollen sie dann?

Wirklich die Interessen der Angler vertreten und das Angeln in Deutschland fördern und unbürokratischer machen?

Oder doch nur wie bisher auch weiterhin Machtspielchen, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten ausleben?

Müssen Angler in den Vereinen dann wirklich zwangsweise Geld an so anglerfeindliche Verbände und Funktionäre bezahlen?



*Ich persönlich werde jedenfalls keinen Verband (Bund-, Land- oder sonstige Verbandsgliederung) oder Funktionär mehr als rechtmäßigen Vertreter der Angler akzeptieren, der sich nicht zu diesen Grundsätzen bekennt - ob VDSF, DAV oder DAFV oder eine sonstige, von der Basis abgehobene Funktionärsveranstaltung..........*



> Und da habe ich die eindeutige Antwort, dass es kein Antasten oder Ändern des Pools geben wird.


Schriftlich und von höchster Stelle?

Oder nur mündlich von untergeordneten Verbandsgliederungen, die selber nicht informiert wurden vom Landesverband?

*Wie auch beim Alleingang ohne Information und Diskussion gegen die eigene Satzung mit der Initiative "Pro DAFV"?*

Alles was da nicht schrifltich von höchster Stelle rausgegeben wird, ist keinen Schuss Pulver wert.

Und wie man an der Veröffentlichung des DAV "50 plus" sieht, ist nicht mal das Geschriebene etwas wert, da das je nach Wunsch, Führung und Kassenlage entweder ignoriert oder passend gemacht wird.

Es gibt keinen einzigen Grund, irgendeinem Funktionär irgendeinen Verbandes irgendetwas zu glauben, bevor die sich nicht alle auf angelpolitische Grundlagen festgelegt und diese unterschrieben haben  - vorher werden die wie bisher machen was sie wollen....

*Die Funktionäre und die Verbände sind hier in der Bringschuld!!!*

Gerade dann, wenn die Angler ihre Holschuld nicht wahrnehmen...

Sonst ist doch nur klar, dass es den Funktionären und Verbänden weder um die Angler noch um deren Meinung geht, wenn sie nicht meinen, da umfassend informieren zu müssen, sondern dass sie in "Ruhe in Hinterzimmern weitermauscheln wollen"..-

*Wer Funktionären und Verbänden ungesehen glaubt, kauft auch Zeitschriften an der Haustüre von Drückerkolonnen........*


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber mal weg von Meinungen und hin zu Fakten, Fakten, Fakten: Hat irgendjemand belegbare Informationen, dass im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion die Auflösung/ Umverteilung - wie auch immer - von Gewässerpools geplant, angedacht, beschlossen ist?



Thomas, hat irgendjemand Fakten zu irgendwas ? 

Wie ich schon schrieb werden bei Mangel an Informationen Spekulationen herangezogen. Das ist legitim, so die Verbände sämtliche Spekulationen durch Informationen ersetzen könnten.

Tun sie aber nicht. Würden sie doch sicher, wenn sie mit überwiegender Zustimmung rechnen könnten. 

So bleibt nur die durchweg negativen Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit ( VDSF) auf die Zukunft umzulegen.
Der schlingernde Kurs des DAV Kapitäns und dessen Wandlung vom Traumschiffskipper zum U-Boot Kommandanten, sowie die allgemeine Maulkorbhaltung verhindern zusätzlich, das Hoffnung auf was Gutes entsteht. 

So darf es keine Fusion geben und jedes, aber auch jedes Mittel dies zu verhindern, ist recht.


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Um Ivos Haltung für Aussenstehende veilleicht verständlicher zu machen: Preußen und Sachsen konnten sich noch nie so richtig gut leiden. Da gab es früher schon ganze Kriege drum und meistens hat der Preuße gewonnen.:g
Ich habe währden meines Wehrdienstes dafür erstmal prophylaktisch auf die Fresse bekommen, als bei der Begrüßung mein Akzent durchkam. 
1 Jahr später waren wir aber beste Freunde:vik:.
Das wird noch mit Ivo. Ich bin und bleibe Optimist. Das wird noch mit ihm.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Das ist legitim, so die Verbände sämtliche Spekulationen durch Informationen ersetzen könnten.


Und genau das fordern wir schon seit Beginn der Fusionsgespräche!!!

Solange aber Verbände und Funktionäre scheinbar mit Selbstbefriedigung zufrieden sind und sich einen Dreck um Angler und Vereine scheren, um Respekt vor ihrer Klientel, Anstand und gesunde gelebte Demokratie, werden wir da wohl noch lange warten können............


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Wie ich schon schrieb werden bei Mangel an Informationen Spekulationen herangezogen...



Kann man machen, aber dann bitte auch als solche kennzeichnen. Thomas 9904 weiß da was ich meine:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ist bei Euch nicht immer noch die Landespartei an der Macht, deren Bundespartei mit ihren Wahlversprechen von blühenden Landschaften solche Sauereien wie die Treuhand erst möglich gemacht haben:q.
> Manche lernens wirklich nieeee.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Dafür gehts uns wirtschaftlich gut, besser als den ach so tollen Preußen! Wir hängen nicht nur am Tropf des Länderfinanzausgleichs und bei uns wurde die Vergangenheit aufgearbeitet! Bei uns flogen Spitzel aus den Ämtern! In Brandenburg wird so was ja immer noch unter den Teppich gekehrt. 

Also bevor man Steine wirft sollte man im eigenen Haus schauen was nicht funktioniert! Und da hat Brandenburg wohl mehr zu machen als Sachsen!

Edit: Preußen sind Preußen und seit dem Großen Fritz isses damit nicht mehr viel her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> thomas 9904 weiß da was ich meine


nö...
;-)))



> Das ist legitim, so die Verbände sämtliche Spekulationen durch Informationen ersetzen könnten.


Und genau das fordern wir schon seit Beginn der Fusionsgespräche!!!

Solange aber Verbände und Funktionäre scheinbar mit Selbstbefriedigung zufrieden sind und sich einen Dreck um Angler und Vereine scheren, um Respekt vor ihrer Klientel, Anstand und gesunde gelebte Demokratie, werden wir da wohl noch lange warten können............


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Also bevor man Steine wirft sollte man im eigenen Haus schauen was nicht funktioniert!...



Völlig richtig, weshalb ich mich auch nicht in die Verbandsarbeit Sachsens einmischen werde:g. 

Davon ab scheinen die Bayern ja den Saupreußen verziehen zu haben, wie man an der gemeinsamen Initiative sieht.
Wenn die wüssten:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Jetzt wirds OT - bitte wieder zum Thema


----------



## Blauzahn (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Thomas, hat irgendjemand Fakten zu irgendwas ?



Wozu Fakten?
Die würdest du, wenn es sie gäbe doch nie bekommen bzw. würde niemand solche Pläne zugeben.

Darum geht es doch auch nicht.
Wir wissen, dass die Basis derzeit noch nicht in die Puschen kommt, bzw. den meisten egal ist ob der Dachverband VDSF, DAV oder DAFV heißt.
Die Jungs wollen Angeln und z.B. hier im DAV an den gewohnten Gewässern des Pools.
Alles annere ist denen egal.
Um diese zu mobilisieren und richtig auf die Palme zu bringen, muß man sich einfach solcher "worst case" Spekulationen bedienen, diese streuen und durch diesen "Schlüssel" auf geplante "Hinterzimmermauscheleien" aufmerksam zu machen.

Hach... es könnte so einfach sein  #h

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Hach... es könnte so einfach sein


Jas, stimmt:
Vernünftige Funktionäre und Verbände, die professionelle und gute Lobbyarbeit für Angler machen - und wir könnten dann endlich wieder über erfreulichere Dinge schreiben.

Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie sehr ich mir das wünsche.................

Bis dahin werden aber zumindest wir nicht locker lassen.......


----------



## Brotfisch (25. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Sorry, aber mit nichts als misstrauischen Unterstellungen werden wir - unabhängig von Fusion oder nicht - die Demokratisierung der Verbände nicht erreichen. Da geht es doch um den Austausch der "alten" Funktionäre durch "neue". Das setzt Überzeugen voraus, Defätismus wird da nicht reichen.

@ Angler1994 - Ich würde Deine Frage zur Be- und Erwirtschaftung durch Gewässerpools wirklich gerne beantworten, aber ich habe sie nicht verstanden. Kannst Du sie nochmals formulieren?

Grüße nach Stollberg
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Sorry, aber mit nichts als misstrauischen Unterstellungen werden wir -


Nenne mir ein positives Gegenbeispiel, das es rechtfertigen würde, bei Verbänden und Funktionären nicht grundsätzlich mißtrauisch zu sein..

Wo hat ein Funktionär offen und öffentlich seinen Verband aufgefordert, endlich angelpolitische Grundsätze zu erarbeiten und zu unterschreben?

Wo hat sich ein Verband/Funktionär öffentlich zu den vielen Vorteilen der Angler und des Angelns für die Gesellschaft - in okölogischer, ökonomischer und sozialer Hinsicht - Stellung bezogen und deswegen die Abschaffung gesetzlicher Restriktionen gefordert.

Wo hat ein Funktionär/Verband geplanten gesetzlichen Erleichterungen zugestimmt, statt diese bekämpft?

Wo hat ein Verband/Funktionär in seinem Verbamnd dafür gesorgt, dass seine Angler über Vorhaben des Verbandes umfassend informiert werden und diese zu Diskussionen eingeladen?

*Nur zur Erinnerung:*Der Verbandsaussschuss des VDSF hat - gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss - laut Angaben auf der VDSF-Seite *EINSTIMMIG *zugestimmt, die Fusionsverhandlungen auszusetzen. 

Und Verbände/Funktionäre wie Bayern und Thüringen, die da mitgestimmt haben (sofern die Meldung nicht gelogen war), rufen dann heuchlerisch die "Initiative Pro DAFV" ins Leben - weil sie auf einmal klug geworden sind? 
Wohl eher kaum, sondern eher um den DAV zu sprengen.

Und die DAVler in Brandenburg sind anscheinend nicht in der Lage das zu bemerken und gehen diesen Weg mit in der Initiative und das ebenfalls GEGEN DIE GÜLTIGE SATZUNG und ohne Information oder Diskussion mit Vereinen und Anglern.



> Sorry, aber mit nichts als misstrauischen Unterstellungen werden wir


Du kannst das alles Unterstellungen nennen, ich nenne das ein klares Verhalten der Verbände/Funktionäre, dass jedes Misstrauen rechtfertigt.

Und Verbände und Funktionäre sind da in der Bringschuld, da sie dafür gesorgt haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten, dass sich immer mehr Angler frustriert abgewandt haben, da gelebte Demokratie systematisch unterdrückt wurde, und deswegen auch die Angler ihre Holschuld nicht mehr einlösen.

Und solange da nichts von den Verbänden/Funbktionären kommt, um angelpolitishe Grundsätze und einen Verhaltenskodex festzuschreiben, werde ich grundsätzlich weder einem Verband noch einbem Funktionär trauen können.

Und selbst wenn es festgeschrieben sein wird, fällt das noch schwer genug, da man sowohl im Falle VDFS-Bund wie auch Brandenburg sieht, das den Herren selbst ihre Satzung  oder Beschlüsse der Mitgliderversammlung wurscht sind, wenn es ihren Zwecken dient..



> Defätismus wird da nicht reichen.


Du kannst das Defätismus nennen..

Ich nenne das angesichts dessen, dass es in den letzen Jahren und Jahrezehnten praktisch kein Beispiel für gute Verbands- oder Funktionärsarbeit gerade im angelpolitischen Bereich - und das weder im VDSF noch im DAV - gegeben hat, schlicht und einfach gesunden Menschenverstand.

Und nochmal:
Nichts wäre mit lieber als positiv über Verbände und Funkionäre berichten zu können - aber auch aus den Verbänden werden wir immer nur über Mißstände infomiert...

Der Fisch stinkt halt nach wie vor vom Kopf her - beim "Verbandsfisch" gibts aber inzwischen kaum noch gesunde Stellen, wo man die Decke hebt, quillt unerträglicher Gestank hervor....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

PS:
Eine Fusion unter dem Dach des VDSF (auch wenn das Kind dann DAFV heissen soll) mit den heute handelnden Funktionären OHNE vorheriges festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze und eines Verhaltenskodexes ist für die Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland gefährlicher als eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranbestände.

Und solange sich in den Verbänden nicht die Vernünftigen durchsetzen können und es keine festgeschriebene angelpolitische Grundlinie/Kodex gibt, werden wir gegen eine Fusion kämpfen, weil dann der Angler wenigstens noch eine Wahlmöglichkeit hat und nicht dem nachgewiesen demokratiefeindlichen Verhalten eines einzigen Verbandes ausgesetzt ist..


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit nichts als misstrauischen  Unterstellungen werden wir - unabhängig von Fusion oder nicht - die  Demokratisierung der Verbände nicht erreichen. Da geht es doch um den  Austausch der "alten" Funktionäre durch "neue". Das setzt Überzeugen  voraus, Defätismus wird da nicht reichen.



Nun, Defätismus ist ein hübsches Fremdwort, beschreibt  aber weder unser Ansinnen, noch unsere Bestrebungen, sondern beschreibt  eher das Gegenteil.

Wir fordern Widerstand und Veränderung und  zwar durch die Basis, wissend, dass es aus den Reigen der Funktionäre  alleine nicht geschehen wird. 

Wir werden alleine durch unsere  Arbeit hier keinen einzigen maßgeblichen Funktionär zum Umdenken  bewegen. Und kein maßgeblicher Funktionär wird den  Demokratisierungsprozess vorantreiben, kein Funktionär der "zweiten  Reihe" wird sich gegen den Filz der betehenden Strukturen durchsetzen  können. 

Das ist auch wieder vergleichbar mit der echten Politik. Wer nicht mit den Wölfen heult, wird vom Rudel ausgeschlossen.

Thomas(9904)  Mittel der Pauschalisierung, des "alle über einen Kamm scheren"  widerstrebt mir im Grunde auch, wissend, dass es sehr wohl Funktionäre  gibt, die die Anglerschaft gut vertreten würden. Doch wo halten diese  sich versteckt? Wo, in diesem Sack voller verdorbener Reiskörner ist das  eine Korn, welches als Saat für eine Neue Kultur geeignet ist. Wir, die  Redaktion, werden es alleine nicht finden können.

Der  Demokratisierungsprozess kann von uns nicht direkt erreicht werden, der  kann nur von der Basis aus gefordert und erzwungen werden. Und das  geschieht erst, wenn der Leidensdruck groß genug ist. 

Das ist  noch nicht der Fall, aber wir wollen nicht warten, bis es soweit ist,  denn dann ist es auch schon zu spät. Zu klein, zu unbedeutend, sind wir  Angler in der Gesellschaft, um geschriebene Gesetze im Handstreich  ändern zu können.

Ergo gilt es, den Leidensdruck der nahen  Zukunft in die Gegenwart zu projezieren und die Basis aus ihrer  Lethargie zu reißen. Ein unglaublich mühseliger und langwieriger  Prozess, aber mangels Alternativen der einzig mögliche Weg. 

Die  amtierenden Funktionäre spielen dabei keinerlei Rolle. Ob wir  "unschuldige" mit verdreschen, ob wir zaghafte abschrecken, völlig egal.  Wir haben zur Zeit keinerlei positive Erwartungshaltung gegenüber auch  nur einem einzigen Funktionär. Positive Erwartungshaltung meint nicht,  jemanden der ab und zu auch mal das richtige macht. Meint keinen, der  unter Kompromissbereitschaft versteht, seine Ideale oder wesentliche  Teile davon aufzugeben. 

Positive Erwartungshaltung meint  jemanden der aufsteht, die Basis argumentativ und offen mitnimmt und mit  dieser Basis im Rücken eine grundlegende Veränderung herbeiführt. 

Ich  gebe offen zu, dass ich persönlich Markstein lange Zeit für einen  solchen gehalten habe. Er hatte alle Chancen das Heft in die Hand zu  nehmen und eine starken starken, einheitlichen Verband aufzustellen.

Leider  hat sich gezegt, dass die Fußstapfen eines Mikulin einige Nummern zu  groß für ihn sind, dass er ein Zauderer und Zögerer ist, der gar nicht  verstanden hat welche Möglichkeiten sich ihm geboten haben. 

Nun,  so lange es eine solche starke und aufrechte Persönlichkeit nicht gibt.  Solange die Fusion von den bisherigen Funktionären vorangetrieben wird,  so lange kann eine Fusion keinerlei positive Aspekte haben. So lange  gilt es, sie zu verhindern.

Wir brauchen weder Pest noch Cholera,  und schon gar nicht eine mutierte Version von beidem. Dann ist es  besser wenn sich beide Krankheiten gegenseitig bekämpfen und zumindest  teilweise neutralisieren. Nur so können wir halbwegs gesunde oder  resistente Enklaven, vornehmlich in den Neuen Bundesländern, erhalten. 

Sollte  jedoch einer, nur ein einziger, Funktionär aufstehen und bereit sein,  zusammen mit der Basis die Verbandsläden umzukrempeln, so hätte dieser  unsere vollste Unterstützung.

Ich seh ihn leider nur noch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Nun, so lange es eine solche starke und aufrechte Persönlichkeit nicht gibt. Solange die Fusion von den bisherigen Funktionären vorangetrieben wird, so lange kann eine Fusion keinerlei positive Aspekte haben. So lange gilt es, sie zu verhindern.
> 
> Wir brauchen weder Pest noch Cholera, und schon gar nicht eine mutierte Version von beidem. Dann ist es besser wenn sich beide Krankheiten gegenseitig bekämpfen und zumindest teilweise neutralisieren. Nur so können wir halbwegs gesunde oder resistente Enklaven, vornehmlich in den Neuen Bundesländern, erhalten.


*Unterschreibe ich zu hundert Prozent!!!!*

Denn der DAV hat bisher in der Praxis bewiesen - auch und gerade gegen die ständigen Anwürfe des VDSF - dass eben doch Angeln mit weit weniger gesetzlichen Restriktionen möglich ist, als das vom VDSF immer behauptet wird..

Und nach einer Fusion würde diese anglerfreundliche(re) Alternative fehlen und der VDSF oder der DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) könnte seine bisherige restriktive Politik dann in ganz Deutschland, *dann aber ohne Alternative durchsetzen.*

Umso unverständlicher für mich, dass der Brandenburger DAV-Verband diese Politik des DAV-Bund nicht nur nicht weiter führt und unterstützen will - und dafür sorgen, dass diese auch in einem Bundesverband zur Geltung kommen kann. 

*Sondern dass die Brandenburger in "bester" VDSF-Manier GEGEN die eigene Satzung ohne Information, Diskussion und Abstimmung mit der Basis hier aus dem DAV austreten und zum VDSF oder DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) übertreten wollen.*




> Sollte jedoch einer, nur ein einziger, Funktionär aufstehen und bereit sein, zusammen mit der Basis die Verbandsläden umzukrempeln, so hätte dieser unsere vollste Unterstützung.


Nicht nur das, wir würden das wirklich absolut offensiv vorantreiben in der Hoffnung, viele der jetzt Schweigenden mit zu einem wirklichen Aufbruch nehmen zu können...

Windmühlen bekämpfen hin oder her................

Denn die Angler haben wirklich Besseres verdient als diese "Vertretung", die sich in peinlichen, widerwärtigen und unfähigen Kämpfen und Krämpfen um die Fusion und da um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und Posten verschleisst, statt etwas positiv für Angler voran zu bringen.


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Klar, man kann zum Gewässerpool unterschiedlicher Meinung sein - und ich kenne auch viele, die ihn gut finden (so wie ich selbstverständlich auch weiß, dass Gewässerbewirtschaftung in den Vereinen auch nicht überall eine Garantie für einen guten Gewässerzustand ist). Hier ist so viel von der Macht der Verbände die Rede. Meine Vorstellung von Verbänden geht eher in die Richtung Dienstleister der Vereine und der Angler. Damit verträgt sich der Pool einfach nicht, weil er natürlich nicht nur zum Be-, sondern auch zum Erwirtschaften dient.
> 
> Aber mal weg von Meinungen und hin zu Fakten, Fakten, Fakten: Hat irgendjemand belegbare Informationen, dass im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion die Auflösung/ Umverteilung - wie auch immer - von Gewässerpools geplant, angedacht, beschlossen ist? Wäre für Informationen dankbar.
> Mein Wissensstand ist der, dass durch die Fusion der Bundesverbände die Frage der Gewässerpools nicht berührt wird, da diese in den Händen der Landesverbände liegen. Ein Bundes-Poolverbot ist meines Wissens nicht verabredet. Wenn man davon ausgeht, würde das Thema Pool oder Nicht-Pool erst bei einigen Länderfusionen virulent werden, die allerdings m.E. politisch ebenso nötig sind wie eine Bundesfusion und im Falle einer solchen auch zeitnah erfolgen würden (soweit es nicht zu regionalen Abspaltungsbewegungen kommt).
> ...


 
Meine Frage bezieht sich hierauf:
Wieso verträgt sich der Pool nicht mit Deiner Vorstellung über die Stellung des Verbandes?

Sinn und Zweck des eigentlichen Gewässerfonds des DAV ist doch der möglichst freie Zugang für möglichst viele zu den Gewässern, sehe ich als positive Geschichte.
Wenn ich diese Form einmal in Frage stelle , werde ich sie kaum wieder bekommen . Im Gegenteil, es wird dazu führen, dass die einzelnen Besitzer der Gewässer/Fischreirechte diese meistbietend "versteigern", weil plötzlich durch mehr Vereine (die eigentlich nur Angeln wollen, also alle das Gleiche/ Selbe|kopfkrat) eine künstliche Nachfrage geschaffen wurde. Die Anzahl der Gewässern ist nunmal endlich. Hier steht für mich eigentlich eine grundsätzliche Frage im Raum: will ich das Fonds-Modell, weingstens da wo es vorhanden ist erhalten oder will ich überspitzt zu: 1 Verein und sein 1 Tümpel?
Das möge zwar sehr nach DDR-Nostalgie klingen, ist es aber nicht. Meine Verbindung zum Angeln in der DDR ist Null.

Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit nichts als misstrauischen Unterstellungen werden wir - unabhängig von Fusion oder nicht - die Demokratisierung der Verbände nicht erreichen. Da geht es doch um den Austausch der "alten" Funktionäre durch "neue". Das setzt Überzeugen voraus, Defätismus wird da nicht reichen...



Vielen Dank, für diese Einschätzung, die auch ich weitestgehend teile#6. 
Den einen oder anderen mag ja Zukunftspessimismus überkommen, aber verändert hat er damit noch nichts. Dazu gilt es sachlich zu informieren, alte Verhaltensmuster zu durchbrechen und zu überzeugen.
Aber kann dabei auch bewährtes bewahren. Den Gewässerpool zum Beispiel.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...Sinn und Zweck des eigentlichen Gewässerfonds des DAV ist doch der möglichst freie Zugang für möglichst viele zu den Gewässern, sehe ich als positive Geschichte.
> Wenn ich diese Form einmal in Frage stelle , werde ich sie kaum wieder bekommen . Im Gegenteil, es wird dazu führen, dass die einzelnen Besitzer der Gewässer/Fischreirechte diese meistbietend "versteigern", weil plötzlich durch mehr Vereine (die eigentlich nur Angeln wollen, also alle das Gleiche/ Selbe|kopfkrat) eine künstliche Nachfrage geschaffen wurde. Die Anzahl der Gewässern ist nunmal endlich. Hier steht für mich eigentlich eine grundsätzliche Frage im Raum: will ich das Fonds-Modell, weingstens da wo es vorhanden ist erhalten oder will ich überspitzt zu: 1 Verein und sein 1 Tümpel?
> Das möge zwar sehr nach DDR-Nostalgie klingen, ist es aber nicht. Meine Verbindung zum Angeln in der DDR ist Null.
> 
> Gruß A.



richtig analysiert und treffend wiedergegeben#6.
Wenn ich Thomas richtig verstanden habe, dann geht seine Kritik dahingehend, dass sich lokale Vereine besser um die Gewässerbewirtschaftung kümmern würden, da sie die Gewässer und ihr Potential besser kennen und auch ein größeres Interesse daran haben würden. 
Bei der Bewirtschaftung durch den Verband sieht er eher zentralistische Planwirtschaft ohne viel Herz.
Ich persönlich sehe das aber grundsätzlich anders: 



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Deine Kritik an dem Pool  stelleweise auch verstehen. Aber Brandeburg ist einfach nicht für ein  intaktes Netz an Samonidengewässern geschaffen. Eine Bewirtschaftung der  wenigen dafür in Frage kommenden Gewässer durch Vereine mit einigen  wenigen Mitgliedern dient nicht der Idee das Angeln der Allgemeinheit  zugänglich zu machen. Man mag es Schade und rausgeschmissenes Geld  finden, wenn man die wenigen Salmonidengewässer mit fangfähigen Forellen  besetzt, aber nicht jeder kann sich eine Reise an einen intakten und  teuren Forellenbach leisten.
> Andererseits sehe ich da Problem, dass viele Vereine garnicht in der  Lage sind und die fachliche Kompetenz für eine Gewässerbewirtschaftung  haben. Ich würde eher vermuten, dass dann noch mehr "geile"  Fangmaschinen besetzt werden, statt eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung zu  gewährleisten. Im KAV LDS habe ich da jedenfalls überwiegend gute  Erfahruhrungen mit der Bewirtschaftung gesehen....




Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, für diese Einschätzung, die auch ich weitestgehend teile#6.
> Den einen oder anderen mag ja Zukunftspessimismus überkommen, aber verändert hat er damit noch nichts. Dazu gilt es sachlich zu informieren, alte Verhaltensmuster zu durchbrechen und zu überzeugen.
> Aber kann dabei auch bewährtes bewahren. Den Gewässerpool zum Beispiel.
> 
> ...




Versteh doch, Tomasz.
Ich wiederhole mich.....
Es geht nicht darum den Gewässerpool sterben zu lassen, sondern die Basis wachzurütteln.
Das erreicht man eben nur durch einen solchen "drastischen" Ansatz.
Ist dann erst einmal der letzte aufgewacht, wird somit auch das eigentliche Ziel - stärkere Einflussnahme der Basis und ggf. eine Verhinderung der Fusion - erreicht.
Der Weg ist das Ziel, vorerst.
Wir können soviel über Inhalte, Demokratie, Personen oder Ziele diskutieren und dieses Opa Meier (60 Jahre Vereinsmitglied) erläutern... einzig der vermeintliche Einschnitt in das eigene Anglerleben "vor der Haustür" führt dazu sich einzubringen.

Gruß
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Versteh doch, Tomasz.
> Ich wiederhole mich.....
> Es geht nicht darum den Gewässerpool sterben zu lassen, sondern die Basis wachzurütteln.
> Das erreicht man eben nur durch einen solchen "drastischen" Ansatz.
> ...



Ganz genau so ist es. 

Und selbst wenn die Gewässerpools nur sehr gering gefährdet wären, sollte man doch wissen, wofür man so ein Risiko eingeht.

Was also bringt eine Fusion an positiven Aspekten ?

Nix, solange man nicht ein eindeutiges und erklärtes Ziel verfolgt und bekannt gibt, damit die Basis entscheiden kann ob sie diesen Weg mitgehen möchte.


----------



## Tomasz (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...sondern die Basis wachzurütteln.
> Das erreicht man eben nur durch einen solchen "drastischen" Ansatz.
> Ist dann erst einmal der letzte aufgewacht, wird somit auch das eigentliche Ziel - stärkere Einflussnahme der Basis und ggf. eine Verhinderung der Fusion - erreicht.
> ...



Ich verstehe Dich schon sehr gut und habe deshalb nach anfänglichen Bauchschmerzen auch nicht direkt auf Dein Post geantwortet. Auch ich bin ein Stück weit enttäuscht, dass es die Basis in den Vereinen, aber auch die Mehrzahl der User und leider auch der Moderatoren im Board nicht zu interessieren scheint. Hier ging es vor wenigen Tagen um die Strafe für drei statt der vorgeschriebenen zwei Ruten und Du glaubst nicht, in welch kurzer Zeit da wichtige Informationen un Meinungen zusammen getragen wurden. Meine Reaktion darauf kannst Du hier nachlesen:



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja ist schon irgendwie der Wahnsinn. Da kommen in  3,5 Stunden über dreißig zum Teil auch gut durchdachte und recherchierte  Antworten zusammen, weil einer seinen Kopf aus der Schlinge befreien  will und im Themenkomplex
> "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden" interessiert sich nur eine handvoll Leute für das, was uns alle angeht. Verrückte Welt.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Die Antwort darauf: "Das ist Politik und da ich wenig Ahnung habe von Politik schreibe ich  darin nicht mit...man möchte ja nicht irgendein Blödsinn schreiben.

Ich denke mal, dass dies auch vielen anderen so geht.         "



Tomasz schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um irgendeine Politik, sondern um  Angelpolitik, Verbandsarbeit und Demokrativerständnis in Vereinen und  Verbänden. Es geht dabei auch nicht vordergründig darum, Gesetze zu  ändern und politische Machtspielchen zu spielen, sondern darum, was wir  Angler von unseren, mit unseren Beiträgen bezahlten Vertretern und  Funktionären erwarten.
> Es geht um Meinungen zu diesen Themen und nicht um die Erörterung von  sachlich richtig oder falsch. Ich will auch damit keinen angreifen oder  provozieren. Es wudert mich nur ein Stück weit, wenn ich hier solche  geballte Fachkompetenz und eigenes Denkvermögen und deren Artikulierung  lese und dann im Forum von Politik und Verbandsarbeit oft nur gegen eine  Wand von Polemik anlaufe.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Nur wenn man keine Möglichkeit sucht oder findet die Basis auf den Weg mitzunehmen, dann kann das auch nicht gelingen. 
Durch reine Provokation, bewusst gestreute Spekulationen, die als solche nicht klar gekennzeichnet sind, erreicht man wie man hier im Thema sieht aber niemanden. Sondern dann passiert, dass ich mich stundenlang mit Thomas 9904 hin und her schreibe, weil ich denke, er hat genaue Fakten, die mich interessieren um dann feststellen zu müssen, das alles nur heiße Luft war. Sorry, aber ich bin an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interresiert  und habe nicht die Zeit mich nebenbei noch um die Wahrheitsfindung im Board zu kümmern. Schlimm genug, dass von den Verbänden keine Informationen kommen, aber ich finde es auch nicht besser, wenn von der Redaktion der Teufel an die Wand gemalt wird, ohne dies klar als mögliche, aber nicht einzige Variante zu kennzeichnen. Klar kann es im schlimmsten Fall den Weltuntergang geben. Aber bis dahin will ich leben und teilhaben.
Wenn es darum geht zu provozieren und zu spekulieren, wenn es darum geht Leute auf diese Art wach zu rütteln, statt sachlich mit den wenigen zu diskutieren, die sich wirklich für diese Themen interessieren, dann bin ich hier raus. Wenn das Euer Konsens und Weg ist, dann kann ich den zwar ein Stück weit nachvollziehen, aber diesen Weg werde ich nicht mitgehen. Dazu haben ich hier in diesen Themen zu viele gute Leute gefrustete gehen sehen oder die sich so darüber echauffiert haben, das sie schließlich gesperrt wurden. Davor will ich mich schützen.
Da ich selbst auch keine perfekte Lösung für das Desinteresse habe, kann ich Euch dann nur viel Glück auf Eurem Weg wünschen.
Verstehst Du, was ich meine?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Wir sind nicht so weit auseinander Tomasz...
nur stelle ich mir die Frage wie man etwas erreicht.

Standpunkte und Prinzipien sind ne feine Sache, auch Diskussionen können anregend sein.
Nur bringt das momentan sehr wenig.
Schau wieviel hier mitdiskutieren, sind immer die selben...
hast du ja schon selbst angemerkt.

Ist es der Sache dienlicher wenn wir alle Meinungen ausdiskutiert haben und zufrieden sind, ob unseres Austausches ?
Für uns allemal...
aber es bringt keinen Schritt voran, weil du eben Opa Meier damit nicht erreichst.

Politik machen die da oben, 
warum machen wir nicht mit?

René


----------



## Tomasz (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht so weit auseinander Tomasz...
> ...
> Ist es der Sache dienlicher wenn wir alle Meinungen ausdiskutiert haben und zufrieden sind, ob unseres Austausches ?
> Für uns allemal...
> ...



Völlig richtig. Nur macht man keine Politik, wenn man wild durch die Gegend spekuliert. Mir persönlich bringt eine Diskussion, die nicht um des diskutierens Willen geführt wird mehr, als mich an Spekulationen zu beteiligen und für Verwirrung zu sorgen. Ich bin mir mir selbst im Reinen genug, um nicht hier im Board meine Meinung und Ansichten durchsetzten zu müssen um zufrieden zu sein.
Wenn Opa Meier aber damit erreicht werden kann, dann soll das wegen mir richtig und auch gut sein. Der Weg ist das Ziel. Aber dann eben ohne mich. Ich werde meinen Weg weiter gehen, im Verein, im Umgang mit dem KAV usw.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Durch reine Provokation, bewusst gestreute Spekulationen, die als solche nicht klar gekennzeichnet sind, erreicht man wie man hier im Thema sieht aber niemanden.
> 
> Das ist ein gravierender Irrtum. Ich bekommen  mehr PN´s zu diesen Themen, als hier verschiedene User posten. Und in der Hauptsache vom Leuten, die nicht öffentlich schreiben wollen. Und der Grund dafür sind zu befürchtende Repressalien. Da sind auch ganz normale Angler dabei, also keine Funktionäre, die sich durch unliebsame Anträge auf Vereinssitzungen als Querulanten in Verruf gebracht haben und denen man durchaus mit dem Rauswurf aus dem Verein gedroht hat.
> Wir/ ich sind/bin damit in Beweisnot. Wer mir im Vertrauen auf Stillschweigen schreibt, der kann sich auf selbiges verlassen. Aber diese Informationen und Klagen verstärken nur unsere Meinung und Richtung. Und natürlich gibt es auch Kritik, aber nur ein Bruchteil der Menge des Zuspruches.
> ...



Jau, aber ich habe die Zeit und die Lust, mich stundenlang mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Dingen zu beschäftigen, mir irgendwelche Phantasiegebilde auszudenken um Panikmache zu betreiben. Ich bin unendlich reich und muss kein Geld verdienen, hab keine Familie die es manchmal gewaltig nervt wenn ich stundenlang am PC hocke oder mit irgendwelchen fremden Leuten lange Telefonate führe.

Natürlich mache ich das nur aus Freude an der Diskussion um der Diskussion willen.

Du machst es Dir ein bisschen einfach.

Bring uns Fakten, harte unwiderlegbare Fakten zur Fusion oder zur Angelpolitik. Da werde ich gerne ernsthaft und ohne jegliche Polemik mit Dir drüber diskutieren.
Da können wir gerne ein eigenes Thema zu aufmachen.


----------



## Tomasz (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Hallo Ralle 24,
ich verstehe nicht ganz die Aufregung. Wenn das Euer Weg ist und ihr damit etwas erreichen könnt, dann soll mir das doch recht sein. Es ist wichtig genug, dass sich etwas ändert und Bewegung in die Sache kommt. Hab ich doch klar und deutlich geschrieben. 
Ich glaube Dir auch, dass Du ein Haufen PN's zu diesem Thema bekommst. Ich glaube Dir das schon deshalb, weil ich übrigens auch von Leuten angeschrieben werde, die nicht mit dem von Euch eingeschlagenen Weg glücklich sind. Und nun#c? 
Es ist eben nicht mein Weg und ich werde den nicht mitgehen. Was ist daran so schlimm?
Nun, da ich ja so unendlich reich bin, keinen Job und keine Familie habe, könnte ich mich natürlich auch weiterhin an Spekulationen und schwarzen Zukunftsgebilden beteiligen :q. Aber leider ist dem auch bei mir nicht so.
Den Vorwurf, dass ich es mir ein bischen einfach machen würde, lass ich mal so im Raum stehen. Das soll jeder der mich kennt und liest selbst entscheiden.
Und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema. Ob mit mir oder ohne mich, kann und sollte Euch Wurscht sein.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Danke nochmal um die angeregte Diskusion wo es in diesem Thema um harte belegbare Fakten geht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160850&page=16:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Och, ich bin ganz und gar nicht aufgeregt. 

Allerdings darf ich mich doch ein wenig wundern, wenn Du unsere Argumente als heiße Luft bezeichnest. Nur weil wir Ross und Reiter nicht nennen dürfen, bedeutet das noch lange nicht dass es Phantasiegebilde sind. 

Und wenn Du anmerkst keine Zeit zur Wahrheitsfindung im Board zu haben, unterstellst Du das Vorhandensein von Unwahrheiten. Und die Unwahrheit unterscheidet sich vom Irrtum durch den Vorsatz, den Du damit unterschwellig unterstellst. Vor Irrtümern ist keiner gefeit, und die lassen sich eben nur durch Fakten erkennen und beseitigen. Und die wiederum können nur die direkt mit dem Prozess betroffenen liefern.

Werden Fakten nicht geliefert, Spekulationen verboten, und Ableitungen aus Informationen als Unwahrheit deklariert, ist die Quntessenz, nicht darüber zu reden. 

Haben wir im Westen über 40 Jahre nicht getan. Zu lange.

Es ist natürlich durchaus möglich, dass Du Fakten hast, die wir nicht kennen. Dass Du weißt, welche Ziele die Fusionsförderer verfolgen. Dann raus damit.

Ansonsten sind Deine gemäßigten oder gar positiven Ansichten über die Zukunft der Angelfischerei doch auch nur Spekulation. 

Ich möchte mich jedenfalls unter keinen Umständen auf ein Fusionabenteuer einlassen, dessen Ausgang nicht klar vorhersehbar ist. Ich möchte mich auch nicht von Funktionären vertreten lassen, die die Basis konsequent und nachhaltig ignorieren. 

Eine klare, fest umrissene und unzweideutige Aussage unserer "Vertreter", wohin der Zug fahren soll, ist das mindeste was man verlangen kann. 
Und so lange die nicht kommt, muss man von negativen ausgehen. Ganz einfach eigentlich.


----------



## Tomasz (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ich habe keinen Bock das ganze wieder aufzuwärmen, aber wenn Du die Diskussion zwischen mir und Thomas9904 gestern bezüglich angelspezifische Versicherung im LAVB und bezüglich des Gewässerpools mitbekommen hast, wirst Du vielleicht wissen was ich meine. Da geht es um die Problematik von Suggestivfragen usw., die mich doch tatsächlich denken ließen, dass da gesicherte Informationen und nicht Spekulationen dahinter stecken. 
Wir haben die Sache mit einer offenen und ehrlichen Antwort und einem Augenzwinkern von Thomas geklärt und nach dem offenen Bekenntnis die Leute durch gezielte (nenn es meinetwegen auch vorsätzliche) Provokationen wachzurütteln, kann ich jetzt auch seine Intention verstehen. Das und nur das meine ich mit Wahrheitsfindung. Beruhen die Sachen nun auf gesicherte oder meinetwegen auch verdeckt und nicht genannt werdende Informationen, oder ist das eine Spekulation über den schlimmstmöglichst eintreffenden Fall um die Basis und die User und anderen Moderatoren im Board wachzurütteln. Das wäre dann angesichts der Dramatik der Situation vielleicht ein duchaus legitimes Mittel.  
Ist aber nicht meins, also kann man das doch so akzeptieren. Ich verstehe Dein Problem nicht ganz#c. Ich bezichtige Thomas doch nicht der Lüge, sondern des aus seiner Sicht und durch andere Aussagen legitimierten geschickten Jonglieren mit Wörtern. Mach doch da bitte jetzt nicht so ein Drama draus. Wenn Du oder auch andere dass anders aufgefasst haben sollten, dann macht Euch bitte die Mühe und lest Euch die gestrigen Posts und die sich nach der Klärung auffallend oft vorkommenden Augenzwinkern bei Thomas und mir durch.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ist doch ganz einfach:
Tomasz traut Verbänden und Funktionären noch - aus welchem für mich nicht nachvollziehbarem Grund auch immer.

Wir nicht, wir trauen denen höchstens was zu, und zwar nix Gutes.
So wie sies die letzten Jahre und im Westen auch Jahrzehnte bewiesen haben..............

Und wir werden diese Leute daher treiben und solange Unruhe versuchen unter die Angler zu bringen, bis sie endlich begreifen, dass sie die Angler nicht weiter ignorieren können.

Wir werden solange gegen jede Fusion kämpfen, bis sich die Funktionäre und Verbände zu klaren angelpolitischen Richtlinien und gelebter Demokratie in den Verbänden verpflichtet haben.

Leute wie Tomasz und die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Angler können weiterhin Funktionären und Verbänden vertrauen und diese so weitermachen lassen wie bisher - wir eben nicht.



@ Tomasz
Zum Thema Versicherungen:
Da gibts konkrete Infos, leider nicht zu veröffentlichen, daher die Fragen. Könnte ja sein dass  einer da mehr weiss von vor Ort.....
Manchmal gehts leider nur so, um Informanten nicht blosszustellen - Info ist gesichert da.


----------



## Honeyball (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

...und wieder diskutieren wir_ unter_einander die unterschiedlichsten Ansätze, obwohl wir _mit_einander die gleichen Ziele verfolgen.|rolleyes

Leute, es ist doch genau diese Diskussion, die hier geführt wird, die tatsächlich dazu beiträgt, dass es Angler, Gerätehändler, Vereinsmitglieder und Vereinsfunktionäre -also eben die Basis- gibt, die anfangen nachzudenken, kritisch zu reflektieren und tatsächlich sogar miteinander zu reden.
Im Urlaub hab ich z.B. ein interessantes Gespräch in einem Angelladen in Anklam geführt zum Thema Sinn und Zweck der Fischereiprüfung.
Und immer wieder trifft man auf Angler, die dank AB bestens informiert sind, auch wenn sie sich nicht trauen, mit zu diskutieren.
Also deshalb mein Appell, dass wir weitermachen und hier schreiben, was wir meinen, und wenn wir unterschiedliche Teilmeinungen, Vermutungen oder Spekulationen haben, dann einfach zu akzeptieren, dass es so ist und uns das nicht gegenseitig vorwerfen. Ob jeder einzelne hier in Teilaspekten recht hat oder nicht, ist nicht wesentlich, sondern das Was und Wie der bevorstehenden Fusion und vor allem die daraus resultierenden Folgen für uns Angler. 

Was mich jetzt vor allem hinsichtlich unserer Informationsbringschuld interessiert ist eine juristische Frage: Die Fusion bedeutet für jeden einzelnen Verein eine faktische juristische Änderung eines bestehenden Vertragsverhältnisses und müsste daher jeden Verein zu einer fristlosen Kündigung der Verbandsmitgliedschaft berechtigen. 
Da wir ja nun wohl oder übel davon ausgehen müssen, dass die führenden Funktionäre unter Missachtung jeglicher demokratischer Einbeziehung der Basis da irgendwas ins Leben rufen, nur um endlich eine Fusion durch zu bringen, halte ich es für anstrebsam, massiv darzustellen, wenn diese Organisation nur zu einem Bruchteil die wahren Interessen der Angler vertritt und dies auch in der nicht-angelnden Öffentlichkeit publik zu machen.#c


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leute wie Tomasz und die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Angler können weiterhin Funktionären und Verbänden vertrauen und diese so weitermachen lassen wie bisher - wir eben nicht.


gekürzte Variante

Mal ehrlich
da ich Leut mich da schon angesprochen fühle, ja ich vertrau  meinem Vereinsboss. Den kenne ich seit er ein Kind war und habe ihn zumindest zum Teil aufwachsen sehen. Was ist Schlimmes daran? Freilich bin ich nicht so blind, das Vertrauen grenzenlos auszudehen. Aber ganz ohne Vertrauen wird das nüscht.
Nur mit Rundumschlägen wirds auch nichts.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Deinem Vereinsvorsitzenden kannst Du insoweit vertrauen, solange er nicht als Verbandsfunktionär tätig ist.
Dann allerdings würde ich ihm nicht mehr trauen..


----------



## Tomasz (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Tomasz traut Verbänden und Funktionären noch - aus welchem für mich nicht nachvollziehbarem Grund auch immer.
> ...
> Leute wie Tomasz und die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Angler können weiterhin Funktionären und Verbänden vertrauen und diese so weitermachen lassen wie bisher - wir eben nicht...



Vielen Dank für diese Einschätzung, mit der ich mich jetzt endgültig ins Wochenende verabschieden werde. 
Ich Böesewicht werde dieses Wochenende wieder mit den Verbandsspitzen beim Bierchen zusammen sitzen und über das hier geschriebene lachen. Deine Einschätzung meiner Person bringt mir dabei wieder ordentlich Provision ein:q. Mache ich übrigens jedes Wochenende so und habe daher auch die Zeit hier tagsüber zu schreiben. Bezahlt mir alles der Verband, warum sonst sollte ich das auch tun, oder#c. Etwa weil mich das Thema interessiert und ich mir eine eigene Meinung bilden will, weil ich mit der Informationspolitik der Vereine und Verbände nicht einverstanden bin, weil die Mehrheit im Board und in den Vereinen, sich eh nicht dafür interessiert und sich lieber über die Konsequenzen von drei stattt zwei erlaubten Ruten oder dem nächsten Besatz mit fangreifen Fischen unterhält. Weil die demokratische Verbandsarbeit von oben nach unten genauso wenig funktioniert, wie von unten nach oben.
Aber bitte setzte mich Bösewicht nicht mit all jenen gleich, die es vielleicht doch ernst meinen und um eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung bemüht sind. Sonst laufen die wenigen auch noch weg und keiner interessiert sich mehr für Eure Themen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Aber bitte setzte mich Bösewicht nicht mit all jenen gleich, die es vielleicht doch ernst meinen und um eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung bemüht sddn


Du musst Dir die richtigen Gegner für "Auseinandersetzungen" suchen - und das sind nicht wir, das sind eben die Verbände und Funktionäre.
Dann können wir uns gerne über die Methode der Auseinandersetzung unterhalten..


----------



## Honeyball (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Und wieder scheitern wir inhaltlich an der Frage, wie man die Guten vor den Bösen schützen, bzw. die Guten in ihrem Bemühen gegen die Bösen unterstützen kann....

Für mich sind die (wenigen) Guten genau diejenigen, die ihren Verein, die Angler ihres Vereins und deren Interessen auf Verbandsebene vertreten, auf Probleme und Missstände aufmerksam machen und sich eben nicht alles blind gefallen lassen, was von "oben" kommt. So schätze ich z.B. Dich ein, Tomasz.
Dann gibt es diejenigen, die zwar eine Funktion im Verein bekleiden, übergeordnet aber nichts machen und sich auch nicht einbringen, solange es nicht um den eigenen Verein geht. Die würde ich jetzt auch noch nicht den "Bösen" zuordnen, denn die sind nichts anderes als die große träge Masse, die einfach nicht in Bewegung kommt.
Und dann gibt es die, die zwar nach außen hin so tun, als würden sie sich einsetzen und auf höherer bis höchster Ebene auch in Funktionen tätig sind, die sich aber keinen Deut um andere Angler egal ob aus dem eigenen Verein, Verband, Kreis, etc. scheren, sobald es ihren höchst eigenen politischen oder persönlichen Zielen widerspricht, also z.B. die Politiker, die sich vom Verbandsposten eine bessere Wahlkampfposition versprechen, die Versicherungsmakler, die nebenbei gleich massenweise Policen abschließen, die Immobilienhaie, die durch ihre Tätigkeit den Zugriff auf attraktive Ufergrundstücke bekommen, die Verwandten irgendwelcher Personen mit rein kommerziellen Interessen, die bei wichtigen Investitionsentscheidungen dafür sorgen, dass das Geld in der Familie bleibt, die eigentlich eingefleischten Naturschützer und Tierrechtler, die ihren Einfluss zugunsten ihrer wahren aber anglerfeindlichen Interessen nutzen wollen, die geschickten Lobbyisten, die in zahlreichen Verflechtungen aktiv und unerkannt zusätzlich in die eigenen Taschen wirtschaften oder nicht zuletzt die heimlichen Mitverdiener, die durch Vorstands-, Berater- oder Geschäftsführerpositionen von geschickt über die Verbände ins Leben gerufenen kommerziellen Wirtschaftsunternehmen klammheimlich, still und leise Mitgliedsbeiträge oder eigentlich dem Verband zustehende Einnahmen in die eigene Tasche fließen lassen.
*Das* sind die wahren Bösen!!!!
*Die* sind es, gegen die wir uns wehren müssen!!!!
Und jetzt muss ich nochmal auf die mittlere Gruppe eingehen: Diese ermöglicht durch stillschweigende Duldung und lämmerhaftes Abnicken es erst, dass diese "Bösen" seit Jahrzehnten im Westen und demnächst oder seit Kurzem auch im Osten unseres Landes ihr Unwesen auf unser aller Rücken treiben können.


----------



## Honeyball (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Und Nachsatz, um dem berechtigten Vorwurf von Tomasz zuvor zu kommen: Dass es genau diese Arten von Bösen gibt, ist von meiner Seite aus erstmal natürlich nur Spekulation, denn hätte ich in Einzelfällen Beweise statt konkreten Verdachtes, würde ich die selbstverständlich aufführen. Aber der Nährboden für diese Spekulationen ist so fruchtbar, dass ich sicher bin, über kurz oder lang auch mal was Konkretes in dieser Richtung schreiben zu können bzw. von anderer Seite hier lesen zu können. Es gibt schon den Fall, dass ein sich von meinen "Spekulationen" getroffen fühlender Hund zurückbellt und wild ins Leere um sich beisst...:m


----------



## Blauzahn (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deinem Vereinsvorsitzenden kannst Du insoweit vertrauen, solange er nicht als Verbandsfunktionär tätig ist.
> Dann allerdings würde ich ihm nicht mehr trauen..




Na das ist ja wieder ausgemachter Käse...


Wenn ein Vereinsvorsitzender mit dem Willen und dem Ziel im Verband (evtl. als Mitglied im Präsidium o.ä.) antritt um Einfluß zu nehmen und etwas zu ändern, ist er allein durch diese Funktion dann nicht mehr glaubhaft?

Eieiei...

Na klar.
Er bekommt ja durch dieses "weitere" Ehrenamt im Monat Aufwandsentschädigungen im hohen vierstelligen Bereich...
hatte ich doch ganz vergessen.  #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Das meine ich genauso!!!
*BISHER:* 
Haben nämlich genau ALLE diese Funktionäre allen anglerfeindlichen Unfug der Verbände nicht nur nicht verhindert, sondern mit abgenickt.

*ZUKÜNTIG:*
JEDER EINZELNE Funktionär, der sich offen und öffentlich zu den von uns genannten angelpolitschen Grundsätzen/Verhaltenskodex bekennt und diese unterstützt/unterschreibt und versucht in seinem jeweiligen Verband durchzusetzen, *wird explizit gelobt, unterstützt und gefördert werden mit all den Möglichkeiten, die uns zur Verfügung stehen.*

ALLE anderen taugen eh nichts und gehören weg - sollen sie doch zu den anderen Anglerfeinden bei den Grünen, PETA, BUND oder NABU gehen. Die freuen sich über jede Unterstützung, um das Angeln weiter zu reglementieren oder ganz unmöglich zu machen..

Und wer als Funktionär jetzt immer noch nicht begriffen hat, dass es Zeit ist Farbe zu bekennen, bei dem was uns durch eine Fusion unter dem Dach des VDSF oder des DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) droht, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Blauzahn (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Also ist es wichtiger von euch gelobt zu werden, als etwas zu tun?

OK, das wird mir dann doch zu verquer
und ist auch OT.

PS:
Warum gründet ihr eigentlich nicht einen eigenen Verband, mit euren Grundsätzen und Regeln (?) 
...könnt dann selber tun und auch loben


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Warum gründet ihr eigentlich nicht einen eigenen Verband, mit euren Grundsätzen und Regeln


Hatten wir auch schon öfter:
Jeder an seiner Stelle - unsere ist Information und Diskussion , das was in den Verbänden fehlt, um das in die Verbände zu tragen.
Das Samenkorn ist auch gelegt, der Samen wird auch aufgehen, auch wenn es lange Zeit brauchen wird.

Und nein, es ist nicht *ehrenhaft* oder vorbildlich, sich in einem dieser Verbände in der bisherigen Weise mit Informationsverhinderung, Diskussionsabwürgung und durchdrücken von oben nach unten und abnicken als Funktionär ein Amt zu haben - auch wenn es *"ehren"*amtlich heisst.





> Also ist es wichtiger von euch gelobt zu werden, als etwas zu tun?


Überhaupt nicht - aber es  ist wichtiger endlich das richtige zu tun und das auch öffentlich zu machen.
Als überhaupt etwas zu tun, auch wenn es wie bisher das falsche ist.

Wir werden jeden Funktionär/Verband loben, der umfassend und rechtzeitig seine Vereine informiert und diese dann nachfolgend auch ihre Angler.

Und wo dann auch - hoffentlich kontrovers  - diskutiert wird vor Entscheidungen.

Das ist heute bekanntermaßen nicht der Fall - weder im VDSF noch im DAV - und jeder der dafür offen und öffentlich kämpft, macht das richtige und wird sicher nicht nur von uns gelobt werden.

Das gleiche lässt sich so mit allen anderen Punkten durchdeklinieren.

Verbände und Funktionäre haben durch ihr unsägliches Verhalten vor allem rund um die Fusion klar bewiesen, dass sie schlicht jeden Kredit verspielt haben.

Und sie sind jetzt in der Bringschuld sind, das was sie entweder aktiv oder passiv durch nicht wehren oder durch abnicken und zulassen verbockt haben, wieder anständig auf die Reihe zu kriegen.

Wir bieten dazu eine Plattform, wo sie dies öffentlich machen können, genauso wie sie sich untereinander vernetzen können, um etwas zu ändern.

*Können, wollen oder trauen sie sich das nicht, brauchen wir sie nicht und wollen sie nicht.....*


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Na das ist ja wieder ausgemachter Käse...



Jo, isses.

Wir brauchen nicht "keine Funktionäre", wir brauchen vernünftige.

Und wenn da einer im Verborgenen als Vereinsvorstand schlummert, oder irgendwo in der zweiten oder dritten Reihe im Verband, und wenn derjenige neben seinen Ansichten auch noch das Vertrauen zumindest derjenigen genießt, die ihn persönlich kennen, ja zum Teufel dann ist das genau so einer, wie wir ihn brauchen. 

Dann soll er aufstehen und winken|wavey:, oder dann sollen die Angler auf ihn zeigen und sagen: "Hier ist einer".

Nur hat sich alles was bis jetzt Rang und Namen hat durch Inkompetenz (man beachte mal wieder die aktuellen Vorkommnisse in Hamburg) oder durch dulden, ignorieren und ducken selbst disqualifiziert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Dann soll er aufstehen und winken, oder dann sollen die Angler auf ihn zeigen und sagen: "Hier ist einer".


Sach ich doch...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deinem Vereinsvorsitzenden kannst Du insoweit vertrauen, solange er nicht als Verbandsfunktionär tätig ist.
> Dann allerdings würde ich ihm nicht mehr trauen..



Hui! Thomas!

Unser Mufti soll neuer Jugendwart beim KAV werden. Er sträubt sich aber wir haben ihm gut zugeredet ... WEIL wir ihm genügend Vertrauen entgegen bringen.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Wenn ihr ihm vertraut gut - wir werden sehen, in wie weit er dann offen und öffentlich tatsächlich informiert, Diskussionen anregt, angelpolitische Standpunkte einbringt und durchsetzt.

Dann wird man sehen, ob euer Vertrauen gerechtfertigt war.

Du kannst ihn ja mal fragen, wie er zu unseren Standpunkten und unserem Verhaltenskodex steht und ob er das auch unterschreiben würde und versuchen durchzusetzen:


> 1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen.
> 
> 2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.
> 
> ...



Ein Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre müsste folgendes enthalten:


> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.
> 
> > Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
> 
> ...



Dann würden wir ihn dabei unterstützen, wo wir nur könnten..


----------



## Honeyball (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ich finde den Ansatz zu trivial, vorab *jeden* zu verdammen, nur weil er Funktionär in einem Verband ist. Dadurch gelingt es uns nicht, die wirklich Engagierten zu identifizieren. Dabei ist es genau das, was uns weiter bringen könnte: Eine Allianz derer, die den Mut haben, sich im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten zu wehren.
Vor allem vergraulen wir dann den Teil der "trägen Masse", der das Potential in sich trägt, selbst aktiv(er) zu werden, weil das persönliche Geduldsfass endgültig überzulaufen droht.
Bis jetzt sehe ich, gerade in Brandenburg und Meck-Pomm noch zuviele (Vereinsangler wie Vereinsvorstände, also Verbandsmitglieder), die keinerlei Befürchtungen hinsichtlich zukünftiger Einschränkungen hegen, u.a. weil sie die Erfahrungen, die wir mit dem VdSF hinter uns haben, eben nicht kennen, oder sich blenden lassen von denen, die nach wie vor alles abnicken, weil sie selbst die negativen Entwicklungen ignorieren.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ich brauche meinen Mufti nicht zu fragen - ich weis schlicht, wie er denkt.

Es gibt tatsächlich Vereine, auf dessen JHV nicht nur der Jägermeister rumgeht, sondern wo auch über angelpolitische Themen gesprochen wird.

Und du kannst dir versichert sein, dass "die Fusion" ein ganz wichtiges Thema war ... neben Jägermeister & Co. ... wir sind nämlich erstmal Angler und dann erst irgendwann Politiker ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Ich brauche meinen Mufti nicht zu fragen - ich weis schlicht, wie er denkt.



Der vertritt aber nicht nur Dich, sondern letztlich alle Angler!!

Es haben ALLE Angler ein Recht darauf zu erfahren, wie die einzelnen Funktionäre denken.

Die haben das öffentlich zu machen, wenn man die ernst nehmen soll.

Für mich ist kein einziger Funktionär oder Verband auch nur ansatzweise satisfaktionsfähig, der nicht offen und öffentlich erklärt, für was er steht und was er umsetzen will.

Das ist ja genau das, woran die Verbände seit Jahren kranken.

Und ohne den von Dir angesprochenen persönlich zu kennen oder ihm was zu unterstellen (weder positiv noch negativ):
Da man als Angler eben nicht weiss, für was Verbände stehen und was die angelpolitisch wollen, ist es unabdingbare PFLICHT!!, gerade für neue Funktionäre, die etwas positiv bewegen wollen, dass sie sich dazu klar positionieren.

Tun sie das nicht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie sich dann schnell in die übliche Mauschelgesellschaft in den Verbänden "eingliedern" werden..

Ich persönlich würde mich freuen, wenn sich der Kollege da erklären würde - der muss auch nicht unseren Punkten zustimmen

Nur ohne jede öffentliche Erklärung, damit man weiss wo und für was der steht, wäre der auch für uns kein Gesprächspartner - auch wenn Du ihm vertraust..


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (28. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Fusion nur für Bayern, Brandenburg und Thüringen angesetzt ist oder auch für die anderen Bundeslände z.B: NRW


----------



## Hanns Peter (28. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Fusion nur für Bayern, Brandenburg und Thüringen angesetzt ist oder auch für die anderen Bundeslände z.B: NRW



Moin,
hast Du falsch verstanden. Die 3 BL haben mit ihrer Initiative nur versucht (und das erfolgreich) wieder etwas Schwung in die Verhandlungen zu bekommen.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@ 996

Du hattest in Deinem Beitrag 142 auf S. 15 Deine Frage an mich ja konkretisiert, so dass ich jetzt versuchen kann, sie zu beantworten:

Meine (Wunsch-) Vorstellung von der Stellung eines Landesverbandes ist, dass er sich im wesentlichen a) nach außen hin auf die Lobbyarbeit gegenüber der Landespolitik (Fischereirecht als Landesrecht!) und innerhalb des Bundesverbandes und b) nach innen auf die Unterstützung der Arbeit der lokalen Vereine (Dienstleistungsaufgaben) konzentrieren sollte. Jedes Mehr an Aufgaben bedeutet automatisch auch höhere Kosten, die durch Beiträge der Mitglieder, also der Angler, finanziert werden müssen. Geld, dass an der Vereinsbasis und beim Angler wieder fehlt. 

Nicht ohne Grund ist der Mitgliedsbeitrag i.d.R. beim VDSF deutlich geringer als beim DAV.

Zu den Aufgaben, die nicht notwendig vom LV erfüllt werden müssen, zähle ich auch den Gewässerpool. Dabei trete ich nicht für eine Abschaffung der Vorteile des Gewässerpools für Angler, sondern für eine Aufgabenteilung zwischen Landesverband und lokaler Ebene ein. Der Angler besorgt sich vom vermarktenden Landesverband die für die Beanglung "seiner" Strecken erforderlichen Karten für einen deutlich geringeren Preis. Das Argument, dass es Vereine gibt, die zu einer ordnungsgemäßen Gewässerbewirtschaftung nicht willens oder in der Lage sind, war in diesem thread zu lesen. In einem solchen Fall kann/ soll der Landesverband nachrangig seine Unterstützung des Vereins intensivieren.

In meiner aktiven Zeit grassierte der Spruch: "Wer das Gewässer hat, der hat die Macht." Ich trete dafür ein, jedwede Form von Macht zu teilen, statt sie zu konzentrieren. Und dabei stellt sich konkret die Frage, was mit dem Geld, dass aus einem Pool erwirtschaftet wird, geschieht.

Du hast darüber hinaus Deine Sorge ausgedrückt, dass bei der Verlagerung der Bewirtschaftungsrechte auf die lokalen Vereine es zu einer erhöhten Nachfrage kommt, wodurch die Pachtzinsen ansteigen würden. Das ist "markttheoretisch" richtig, dann allerdings ein Argument für eine Fusion. Auf lokaler Ebene entsteht jedoch meistens keine Konkurrenz, weil es nur selten so viele örtliche Angelvereine gibt, dass sie sich überbieten. Hier könnte zudem eine Konkurrenzschutzklausel in die Satzung der Landesverbände aufgenommen wird, die einen Vorrang des gewässernächsten Vereins vorsieht. Auch andere Sicherungsmechanismen sind denkbar, etwa durch eine Nachweispflicht für bietende Vereine, auch die Gewässerbewirtschaftung ordnungsgemäß erbringen zu können (Ortsnähe!). 

Praktisch spielt lokale Konkurrenz nach meiner Erfahrung nur eine geringe Rolle. In Brandenburg, wo es meines Wissens den größten Pool gibt, haben sich LAV und VDSF-BB jedenfalls Anfang der 00er Jahre in der Tat bei Neuverpachtungen des öfteren Konkurrenz gemacht und dieses hat auch zu höheren Pachtzinsen geführt. Diese Gefahr ist nach meiner Erfahrung wesentlich größer als eine lokal begrenzte Konkurrenz von zwei Angelvereinen. Durch Fusionen auf Landesebene könnte dieser Gefahr zudem am wirksamsten begegnet werden.

Es gibt also, aus Sicht des Anglers, bei meinem Modell keine Mehrkosten durch Preisanstieg, sondern geringere Kosten durch die Auswahlmöglichkeit der zu beangelnden Gewässer.

Da wir hier aber unter der Überschrift "Fusion" diskutieren, möchte ich aber deutlich machen: 
1. Mein Vorschlag ist eine Privatmeinung, nicht die Auffassung des VDSF. 
2. Meines Wissens wird durch die Fusion der Bestand der Gewässerpools nicht berührt und soll auch nicht berührt werden.
3. Bei einer Fusion *auf Landesebene* werden die Vereine, ob sie Gewässer haben (wollen) oder nicht, per absoluter Mehrheit mitentscheiden, welche Aufgaben der zu gründende Landesverband übernehmen soll, also auch, ob man einen Pool betreibt oder nicht. 

Hierbei - und auch das ist meine Privatmeinung - sollte eine Regelung vermieden werden, die anpachtende lokale Vereine dazu zwingt, ihr Gewässer in einen Pool zu geben. Eine "Zwangsmitgliedschaft" von Vereinen würde ihnen die Möglichkeit nehmen, Verantwortung für ihr Gewässer zu übernehmen. Wer Funktionäre will, die dem von Thomas zitierten Kodex entsprechen, der muss ihnen auch Aufgaben geben, für die sie verantwortlich tätig werden können/ müssen.
Man darf das nicht ausschließlich betrachten mit dem Blick des einzelnen Anglers, der "einfach nur angeln" will, sondern sollte die Interessen der Angelgemeinschaft (des Vereins) mit im Auge behalten. Ich kann mir dabei durchaus ein Nebeneinander der drei Modelle (Gewässerpool, Vereinsbewirtschaftung, dezentrale Bewirtschaftung plus zentrale Vermarktung) vorstellen; nur eben sollten die Vereine wählen können, für welches Modell sie sich entscheiden. Durch die Diskussion über diese Frage könnte zudem die Demokratie in Vereinen und Verbänden gestärkt werden.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Deine Frage einigermaßen beantworten ohne weitere Furcht vor einer "Zerschlagung der Gewässerpools" zu nähren.

Thomas


----------



## Brotfisch (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Noch eine Anmerkung zur gemeinsamen Erklärung:

Bemerkenswert scheint mir die Passage, dass die weiteren Verhandlungen nunmehr (ausschließlich ?) von den geschäftsführenden Präsidien der beiden Verbände geführt werden sollen. Das sind beim VDSF der Präsident und die vier (fünf ?) Vizepräsidenten; beim DAV wird es ähnlich sein.

Man könnte überspitzt sagen, dass damit die Fusionsverhandlungen zur alleinigen Chefsache werden sollen.

Signale, den Prozess transparenter zu gestalten, sind dem Papier aus meiner Sicht nicht zu entnehmen.

Obwohl der Prozess ja bereits tüchtig an die Wand gefahren wurde, hat man es offenbar unterlassen, aus den dabei gemachten Fehlern zu lernen.

Insofern betrachte ich die gemeinsame Erklärung als geringst mögliche Einlassung, damit angesichts der Initiative Pro DAFV die Bundespräsidien weiter an der Entwicklung beteiligt bleiben.


----------



## angler1996 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Danke 
kurz und knapp:
das muss erst mal durch mein Hirn durch
Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ....



Wer das liest dem geht das Messer auf. |gr:

Das ist der erste Schritt zum zerschlagen des Fonds! Wenn jeder Verein selber pachtet gibts ganz schnell keinen Fonds mehr. Denn dann möchte man sein Gewässer nicht mehr mit anderen Teilen, aber bei den anderen gern Angeln gehen. 
Wenn jeder Vereinsfürst festlegt was erlaubt ist und was nicht gehe ich hier mit nehm A4 Ordner und 1000 Seiten als Gewässerordnung an die Tümpel. Schlicht unzumutbar. 

Was hier als Gewaltenteilung verkauft werden soll führt schlicht zu einer Kostenexplosion. 

Ist meiner Meinung eine typische Ansicht eines eingefleischten VDSFlers. Egal ob da eigene Meinung steht oder nicht. 

Im Endeffekt sieht man doch deutlich das man von Seiten des VDSF plant auf lange Sicht den Fonds zu zerschlagen. Geht ja auch ganz leicht. Man nehme eine JHF im neuen Verband und beschließe das die LV´s keine Eigentümer von Gewässern sein dürfen. Und schon ist Schluss! Nur begreifen will das irgendwie keiner. 

Eine Mehrheit lässt sich ja leicht organisieren. Was sind schon die 3 LV´s aus dem DAV. Die kommen vielleicht mit hängen und würgen auf 25% der Stimmen. Bleiben sie drunter sind Satzungsänderungen noch leichter. Und wenn BRB beim "Gegner" wieder mitmacht ist sowieso alles aus.


----------



## Tomasz (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ohne die übliche Polemik teilen zu wollen, gebe ich Ivo in der Sache Recht. 
Der Gewässerfond darf und kann nicht zur Disposition stehen. Das Argument von Brotfisch mit den geringeren Mitgliedsbeiträgen im VdSF zieht schon deshalb nicht, weil ich mit diesem Beitrag nie im Leben die Gewässerfläche beangeln kann, wie es als DAV-Mitglied in den neuen Bundesländern möglich ist.
Und ja, an dem Spruch "Wer das Gewässer hat, der hat die Macht" mag was dran sein. Und deshalb wünsche ich mir auch, ob mit oder ohne Fusion, starke Landesverbände wie sie bislang in den neuen Bundesländern existieren. Allerdings sollten die Landesverbände auch die nötige Stärke zeigen, ihren Mitgliedern soweit zu vertrauen, dass sie diese umfangreich informieren und auf demokratische Weise an Entscheidungsprozessen beteiligen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gründler (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Man muss ja irgendwann mal "Westliches" auf ganz Deutschland übertragen,und alte Strukturen abschaffen und durch "Westliche" ersetzen.

Seit 1989 geschieht das stk.für stk.ist ja glaubig auch so beabsichtigt.

Und da einige Herren...wissen wieviel Geld man mit diesem Gewässern des Pools und im Osten generell machen kann,erklärt man das der DAV Seite auf üblicher VDSF manier,bezw.schmiert man Honig um Mäuler um ihren Zielen näher zu kommen.

Ganz in guter alter Manier wie mitte der 80er ende der 80er.


Und da 80% blind hinterher laufen und nur Ja und Amen kennen,wird sich wohl nie was ändern.

|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @ 996
> 
> Du hattest in Deinem Beitrag 142 auf S. 15 Deine Frage an mich ja konkretisiert, so dass ich jetzt versuchen kann, sie zu beantworten:
> Meine (Wunsch-) Vorstellung von der Stellung eines Landesverbandes ist, dass er sich im wesentlichen a) nach außen hin auf die Lobbyarbeit gegenüber der Landespolitik (Fischereirecht als Landesrecht!) und innerhalb des Bundesverbandes und b) nach innen auf die Unterstützung der Arbeit der lokalen Vereine (Dienstleistungsaufgaben) konzentrieren sollte. Jedes Mehr an Aufgaben bedeutet automatisch auch höhere Kosten, die durch Beiträge der Mitglieder, also der Angler, finanziert werden müssen. Geld, dass an der Vereinsbasis und beim Angler wieder fehlt.
> ...


 
Nochmals Danke für den umfassende Beitrag. unverkennbar habe ich einige Bemerkungen dazwischen geschrieben.
Nein  ich habe keine Angst um den Fonds, wer hier gewählt werden will, wird daran gemessen.
Ich will nur, das jeder der hier ließt, diesen Standpunkt auch zur Kenntniss nimmt. Da bin ich mit meinen Wiederholungen ganz nahe beim anderen Thomas.
Deine Worte haben mir in in jedem Falle Deinen Standpunkt erläutert.
Beim Durchdenken viel mir auf, dass wir so weit ab nicht sind.
Es ist relativ schwierig Bewirtschaftung und Pacht/ Eigentum in der ganzen Betrachtung getrennt zu halten, da vieles ineinander spielt.
Man kann sicher ( und sollte ) über die Weiterentwicklung des Pools nachdenken und streiten, nur eines sollte man nicht, den zugrunde liegenden Solidargedanken in Frage stellen.
Auch wenn einige meinen, der Markt wirds schon richten.
Bezüglich des eigentlichen Themas Fusion habe ich weiter oben einen der Gründe geschrieben , weshalb ich dafür bin
( wenn die Rahmenbedingungen passen, sonst lautet die Antwort definitiv nein)
Bezüglich der Demokratie und deren Ausübung in den vereinen / Verbänden krankt es doch m.E. mehr oder minder an den vorhandenen/ genutzten Kommuniktionswegen.
Mit 1 oder 2 Versammlungen im Jahr ist da nicht wirklich viel zu beflicken, zumindest nicht in Zeiten, wo wirklich was bewegt werden muss. Dort sollte es definitiv auf begleitende Net-gestützte Modelle hinauslaufen, sonst ist auch unter aktuellen berufliche Aspekten eine Teilnahme vieler Mitglieder kaum machbar. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Die Bewirtschaftung ist auch jetzt schon durch regionale Gewässerwarte der ortsansässigen Vereine geklärt



Weit gefehlt.

Sorry wenn ich mich einmische, aber bei diesem Gedankengang muß ich vehement widersprechen, da ich in der alljährlichen Besatzpraxis meines Verbandes leider anderes erlebe.
Gewässerwarte werden ausgebildet und mit dem nötigen Rüstzeug versehen, der Besatz aber läuft nach altem Muster ab.
- Auswertung Fangkarten
- Planung Fischbesatz (Gewässerkommission tlw. Altgedient)
- *1 Tag* vor Besatzmaßnahme zuständiger Gewässerwart angerufen (mit Glück auch der Vorsitzende)
- nötiges Personal zusammentrommeln
- am Tag des Besatzes Erwartungsvoll in die Transportbehälter schauen welcher Fisch da kommt

Beim letzten Besatz z.B. kam ein LKW mit Refo aus Thüringen, welcher in Leipzig nochmal einen Zwischenstop einlegte, das Ganze bei knapp 28°C Lufttemperatur.
Den Rest schenk ich mir...

Mit Sicherheit ist es schwierig vernünftigen Besatz zu bekommen, aber hier muß es zuküftig einfach anders laufen.
Aktivitäten hierzu sind vorhanden und der Ansatz von Brotfisch wird (zumindest bei uns) auch ohne Fusionshintergrund diskutiert.

Zum Thema GWP am Beispiel Sachsen noch folgendes.
Solang die drei hier existenten Verbände die Gewässer dieses Pools in ihren Fingern haben, leg ich meine Hand nicht dafür ins Feuer, dass dieser nach einer eventuellen Fusion lange überlebt.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Angel-Ralle (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

... und was bringt das ganze Gedöns jetzt???

@Thomas9904, (nichts für ungut und Dank für Deinen Mut! ((... ich verstehe, wenn einem mal der Arxxh platzt))
mit Deinem unausgegorenen Statement an die Landes- und Dachverbände hast Du zwar etwas erreicht, aber auch Schaden für die "normalen" Angler und Board-User geschafft.
Dein Rundumschlag hat Leute, die bisher nicht zu klarem Denken angetreten sind, aufgeweckt (VANT-Präsidium) und hat andere unnötigt vom Gespräch abgehalten.
Wenn hier geschrieben wird, das "Gewässerwarte" über Besatz entscheiden, dann schaut mal zur oft herangezogenen """Angler-Union""" in Jena - Besatzkolllektiv ringt um jeden €uro für Fisch, der Anglerheim-Sachwalter drängt auf "Schuldentilgung", die Konkurrenz prügelt sich um ein Bruthaus, welches Fische für ein anderes Flußgebiet produziert und sich mit diesen "Erfolgen" in allen Medien feiern lässt --> der normale Angler, dermal einen vorzeigbaren Fisch fangen möchte, ohne die Kreisgrenzen oder die LV-Grenzen zu überschreiten, ist der Angeschmierte!
Der "schwarze Tot" und "unsere Funktionäre" haben es geschafft, das ein ""altes"" DAV-Mitglied wie ich (seit 1976) überlegt abtrünnig zu werden --> na das ist doch schizophren oder?

Aber das ist all unseren "Öberen" egal, Hauptsache wir zahlen brav für ein ppar Stunden am Wasser noch mehr um Ihren Lebensstabdard zu gewährleisten und ihre "Satisfsaktionsfähigkeit zu bestätigen!

Sehr erbost über diesen allgemeinen Wust und die mißfälligen Handlungsweisen "unserer Funktionäre" mit anglerischem Gruß "Petri heil"
Angel-Ralle|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## angler1996 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Weit gefehlt.
> 
> Sorry wenn ich mich einmische, aber bei diesem Gedankengang muß ich vehement widersprechen, da ich in der alljährlichen Besatzpraxis meines Verbandes leider anderes erlebe.
> Gewässerwarte werden ausgebildet und mit dem nötigen Rüstzeug versehen, der Besatz aber läuft nach altem Muster ab.
> ...


 
Danke Rene für die Richtigstellung.

war in der Theorie hängen geblieben.
Gruß A.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@Brotfisch

Deine Theorie der Gewaltenteilung klingt recht interessant. Mich würde mal - schon im Hinblick auf die Chancengleichheit deines "Konstruktes" - deine Meinung bzw. Idee zu folgender Konstellation interressieren:

Es steht ein Gewässer zur Verpachtung an einen Verein zur Ausschreibung. Ortsansässig sind 3 Vereine, die Interesse haben.

Die Gewässernähe spielt keine Rolle, da alle drei Vereine exakt den selben Anfahrtsweg haben.

Verein 1 hat 400 Mitglieder, da der örtliche Gerätehändler den Verein gegründet hat und als einzige örtliche Kartenausgabestelle des DAV die Angler konzentriert.

Verein 2 und 3 sind Betriebsangelvereine, in denen sich zumeist Arbeitskollegen zusammen getan haben, die ohne jegliche Bürokratie (zu deutsch: Vereinsmeierei) angeln wollten.

Verein 2 und 3 "beherbergt" jeweils eine aktive Gemeinschaft, die sich untereinander persönlich kennt und die ein aktives Vereinsleben führt - die sjedoch mit jeweils nur 20 Mitgliedern.

Verein 1 macht einmal im Jahr die obligatorische JHV, läd dazu alle Mitglieder ein (wobei die überwiegende Zahl der Mitglieder sogenannte "Fördermitglieder" sind, die kein Stimmrecht ausüben dürfen), von denen die wenigsten tatsächlich den Termin wahrnehmen.

Es ist also zu erkennen, dass Verein 1 mit deutlich größeren Finanzmitteln ausgstattet ist, es sich aber um eine mehr oder weniger anonyme Ansammlung von Anglern handelt, wohingegen Verein 2 und 3 finanziell deutlich schlechter gestellt ist (gehen wir mal von durchschnittlichen Mitgliedsgebüren aus), es sich aber um "echte" Vereine mit aktivem Vereinsleben handelt.

Und nun rate mal, wer den Tümpel bekommt und bei wem er eigentlich besser aufgehoben wäre ...

Sollte es zu solch einer Paxis kommen, wie sie von dir vorgeschlagen wird (und ich sie richtig verstanden habe), sehe ich viele kleine aber aktive Vereine sang- und klanglos untergehen.

Ich selbst bin Mitglied eines solchen Minivereins, der mit seinen 15 Mitgliedern keineswegs in der Lage wäre, an einem wie auch immer gearteten Bieterwettstreits teilzunehmen. Im Gegensatz zum Verein des örtlichen Gerätehändlers, haben wir aber ein intaktes Vereinsleben.

Moralisch gesehen, häten wir also eher einen "Anspruch" auf einen eigenen Tümpel - finanziell (und darauf wird es bei deinem Konstrukt unweigerlich hinauslaufen) gesehen sind wir absolut chancenlos.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Sooooo  Krieger der Wolke 7 , nu piss ich dir mal bewußt ans Bein.....

Mir gehört dieser See , ich will den Verpachten.
Du hast dir Moral auf deine Fahne geschrieben? Mit Moral kannste aber nüscht kaufen - nüscht besetzen  und auch keine Pacht bezahen.
Du mit deinen 13 Angelaposteln , ihr hab doch nüscht inner Tasche! Wie und womit wollt ihr den See bewirtschaften??
Nö nö , den Zuschlag bekomt der Nobelschröderverein von der anderen Seite des Sees. Ganz einfache Rechnung!!



Ps .... Öhm .. bevor sich einer aufregt ... Ironie , Sarkasmus usw...... 

Trotzdem ein dickes Sorry an Wolkenkrieger das ich dich als Beispiel mißbraucht habe...


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Und darum müssen die Gewässerpools in den "neuen" Ländern bestehen bleiben!
Damit auch weiterhin alle Angler, unabhängig von der Vereinsgröße, überall angeln können!


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Moin moin,

Mal eben die Blaueaugenbrille aufgesetzt und ne "dumme" Frage gestellt.

Der VDSF ist hier in MV die Anglermacht. Der Gewässerpool ist nach der Wende erhalten geblieben. Hier in MV steht bzw stand sie Debatte zum Verkauf/ Verpachtung diverser Gewässer an. Der LAV unter Federführung des VDSF hat sich zumindest in den örtlichen Medien dafür eingesetzt das kein Verkauf an Privat erfolgt...... mit Erfolg...
Warum soll ich mir Sorgen machen das sich nach einer Fusion hier daran was ändert? Zumal dem DAV sein Pool ja ebenfalls heilig ist. Hier in wild Ost will doch niemand ( VDSF + DAV ) an den Pool rann (= auflösen).
Diese Problematik Fusion + Gewässerpool ......... ja gibt es die überhaupt??



Ps. Auch hier der Hinweis:
 Ich hab nur mal einige Meinungen hier vor Ort aus der Basis zusammengefasst. Das ist nun nicht allein auf meinen Mist gewachsen....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein dickes Sorry an Wolkenkrieger das ich dich als Beispiel mißbraucht habe...



Nö, kein Problem, Gunnar ... ich versteh dich schon |wavey:

Und: du hast natürlich absolut Recht! Genau DIESEN Fall macht ein Kumpel grad durch: er hat den See gekauft, der ortsansässige Verein ist aber zu klein, um die geforderte (und zu recht gefordert - der See ist ein Schmuckstück) Pacht aufbringen zu können.

Bleibt es beim altgedienten Gewässerpool und zahlt der LAVB die Pacht, ist alles schnieke. Kommt es zu "Brotfisch's Zuständen", gibt es einen geilen See weniger für die Allgemeinheit und wir machen einen PayLake draus.

Der Pool macht absolut Sinn - schon im Sinne der vereinfachten Zugänglichkeit des Angels für die Allgemeinheit.

Es gibt ja jetzt schon funktionierende Lösungen (zumindest in Brb weis ich von solchen): Verbandsgewässer des LAVB, die trotzdem von einzelnen Vereinen bewirtschaftet werden. Sprich: der Verein regelt Besatz etc. aber mit Geldern des LAVB (zum Großteil jedenfalls).

DAS wäre für mich die goldene Lösung: der Pool bleibt, wie er ist - die Gesamtpacht wird aus Geldern des LAVB bezahlt. Ortsansässige Vereine (und dann können auch mehrere kleine Vereine ein gemeinsames Gewässer beackern) übernehme Hege- und Pflegemaßnahmen, führen Besatzstatistiken- und maßnahmen durch und erhalten dafür Gelder aus dem großen Topf. Der Verwaltungsaufwand hält sich in Grenzen - die Fangstatistiken werden ja ohnehin erhoben. Lediglich bei den geplanten Besatzmaßnahmen gäbe es eine Abweichung von der aktuellen Praxis: es wird nicht mehr zentral entschieden, was besetzt wird, sondern es wird auf Anforderung der Bewirtschafter besetzt. Die sitzen näher dran am Teich und wissen eher, was gemacht werden muss.

Und wenn das heißt, dass in der Fritz-Zubeil-Strasse noch eine Kraft mehr angestellt werden muss, dann soll das auch so sein. Die 5 Euro mehr Jahresbeitrag sind mir dann auch nicht zu schade, wenn ich weis, dass in den Gewässern auch das rumschwimmt, was da rumschwimmen soll.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Es gibt ja jetzt schon funktionierende Lösungen (zumindest in Brb weis ich von solchen): Verbandsgewässer des LAVB, die trotzdem von einzelnen Vereinen bewirtschaftet werden. Sprich: der Verein regelt Besatz etc. aber mit Geldern des LAVB (zum Großteil jedenfalls).


Ähnliches hab ich vor Ort auch.Bin aber nicht so glücklich damit. Denn der pachtende Verein will mit aller Gewalt den Zugang für Ottonormalmitglieder des LAV beschränken. Gegen dieses Modell hab ich großes Bedenken.....

Das die Mitglieder dieses Pachtvereins das anders sehen - ist mir jedoch auch klar. Wenn ich die Kapelle bezahle möcht ich auch bestimmen welche Musik gespielt wird ......... oder so......


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Denn der pachtende Verein will mit aller Gewalt den Zugang für Ottonormalmitglieder des LAV beschränken



Was er aber nicht kann, wenn der LAV die Kapelle bezahlt, der Verein dann lediglich die Musikstücke ordert.

Wenn ich aus meinem Vereinsbeitrag den Besatz bezahle, hätte ich auch ein Problem damit, wenn Hinz und Kunz die Fische rausfangen. Gar keine Frage.

Zahlt aber der große Verband den Fisch, isses mir schnuppe - oder sollte es zumindest sein. Ich kümmer mich dann um saubere Ufer und gepflegte Angelstellen.

Huch! Is ja dann so, wie zu DDR-Zeiten |rolleyes Das geht ja nu nicht mehr ... :g jetzt ist ja "Westen".


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Es kommt wohl auf die Feinheiten des Pachtvertrages an......


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Es kommt wohl auf die Feinheiten des Pachtvertrages an......



Nicht unbedingt. Pächter ist und bleibt der LAV - zumindest bei meinem Konstrukt.

Fischereirechtsinhaber ist auch der LAV. Das Gewässer wird lediglich zur Nutzung überlassen.

Also ergäbe sich ein Nutzungsvertrag, der eben Besatzmaßnahmen etc. regeln muss.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nö nö , den Zuschlag bekomt der Nobelschröderverein von der anderen Seite des Sees. Ganz einfache Rechnung!!



Leider eine Rechnung mit einer unbekannten. Bei uns jedenfalls bieten auch Naturschutzverbände mit, wenn es für sie interessant ist. Und die haben meist noch mehr Kohle, als die vom Nobelschröderverein. Hier, in meiner direkten Umgebung gibt es ne Menge alter Baggerlöcher. Kein einziges davon hat ein Angelverein gepachtet, sind alles Biotope. 





Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Mal eben die Blaueaugenbrille aufgesetzt und ne "dumme" Frage gestellt.
> 
> ...



Könnte daran liegen, dass zwar VDSF draufsteht, aber der Inhalt ( zumindest gesinnungsmäßig) nach wie vor DAV ist. 
Oder habt ihr alle Funktionäre importiert ?|supergri

Kann auch sein, dass nur deshalb noch DAV gelebt wird, weil man Angst hat, dass ansonsten von der Basis ein Wechsel zum DAV angestrebt würde. 

Mit dem verschwinden der Möglichkeit eines Wechsels, verschwindet auch die Angst davor.


Das alles unter der Prämisse des Abwägens. Was bringt Euch ein gemeinsamer Verband an Vorteilen, und welche Risiken geht man dafür ein?


----------



## Blauzahn (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Pächter ist und bleibt der LAV - zumindest bei meinem Konstrukt.
> 
> Fischereirechtsinhaber ist auch der LAV. Das Gewässer wird lediglich zur Nutzung überlassen.
> 
> Also ergäbe sich ein Nutzungsvertrag, der eben Besatzmaßnahmen etc. regeln muss.




Eine auch von mir unterstützte Variante, welche so die goldene Mitte wäre.
Ansätze und Diskussionen gibt es hierzu auch schon, aber das dauert noch.
Das größte Problem ist, die alten Strukturen und vor allem das alte Denken aufzubrechen.
Alles andere als der bekannte und gelebte Pool/Fonds ist Kapitalismus und geht so nicht.


Irgendwer sagte mal.
"Der Kopf ist rund, damit das Denken die Richtung ändern kann"


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was bringt Euch ein gemeinsamer Verband an Vorteilen, und welche Risiken geht man dafür ein?



Vorteile? Keine! Risiken? Umso mehr!


----------



## angler1996 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Alles andere als der bekannte und gelebte Pool/Fonds ist Kapitalismus und geht so nicht.
> 
> 
> Irgendwer sagte mal.
> "Der Kopf ist rund, damit das Denken die Richtung ändern kann"


 
Verstehe ich nicht.
( meine Rübe ist etwas eckig)
Gruß A.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Hi Ralf,



> Könnte daran liegen, dass zwar VDSF draufsteht, aber der Inhalt ( zumindest gesinnungsmäßig) nach wie vor DAV ist.
> Oder habt ihr alle Funktionäre importiert ?|supergri
> 
> Garnicht mal so doof die Überlegung:g ....Die Masse der Führungsriege stammt nun mal außer DDR.:q
> ...


 


> Leider eine Rechnung mit einer unbekannten


Ist hier nicht das große Problem. Die Grünlinge haben genug an ihren Reservarten...... aber selbst dort hat man noch fast immer Zugang zu den Gewässern. Fälle das die Anglerschar ausgeschlossen werden kommen vor - sind aber selten. Und bei der Wasserfläche hier - fast schon vernachlässigbar.
Mehr Sorgen bereiten die Jäger + Forst. Die haben sich schon so manches Gewässer gekrallt. Bekommen sie den Teich nicht - machen sie zumindest alle Zufahrten dicht.
Muß aber auch erwähnen das es in dieser Zunft Ausahmen gibt die sehr gut mit den Anglern zusammen arbeiten...


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Vorteile? Keine! Risiken? Umso mehr!


 
Mal einwenig genauer bitte......

Noch hab ich die Blaueaugenbrille auf...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leider eine Rechnung mit einer unbekannten. Bei uns jedenfalls bieten auch Naturschutzverbände mit, wenn es für sie interessant ist. Und die haben meist noch mehr Kohle, als die vom Nobelschröderverein. Hier, in meiner direkten Umgebung gibt es ne Menge alter Baggerlöcher. Kein einziges davon hat ein Angelverein gepachtet, sind alles Biotope.



DAS ist eine Unbekannte, mit der man ganz heftig rechnen muss. Hier in Brb ist dem DAV so einiges durch die Lappen gegangen.

Renaturierte Tagebaue ... angelerisch absolut interessant (ich hab seinerzeit in einer Firma gearbeitet, die an den Renaturierungsplanungen im Cottbuser Revier beteiligt waren - da flossen tatsächlich anglerische Überlegungen mit ein - Bodenstrukturen der Gewässer, Anfahrtswege, etc. --- traumhaft!) - aber immer öfter weit außerhalb der Möglichkeiten des LAV und dann den Naturfutzis anheim gefallen -- leider mit allen Konsequenzen :/

Und selbst, wenn die Finanzen nicht das eigentliche Problem sind oder waren, bekam der Naturschutz immer öfter eine gewichtigere Stimme bei der Gewässervergabe.


----------



## gründler (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mehr Sorgen bereiten die Jäger + Forst. Die haben sich schon so manches Gewässer gekrallt. Bekommen sie den Teich nicht - machen sie zumindest alle Zufahrten dicht.
> Muß aber auch erwähnen das es in dieser Zunft Ausahmen gibt die sehr gut mit den Anglern zusammen arbeiten...


 

Subvention heißt das Zauberwort Gunnar.

Sperre ich als Pächter gewisse "Naturbereiche" lege Blühstreifen an...etc.gibs gutes Geld von der EU.

Sprich bin ich Jäger Bauer Forst...pachte kaufe nen Gewässer gehe damit zum Bund Nabu..... stelle gewisse anträge eingaben...kriege dann noch die bewilligung,gibs Kohle für mich.

Gibs in meinen Revier auch schon,und nimmt Jährlich zu,so verdienen sich einige ihr Zubrot.



|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Pächter ist und bleibt der LAV - zumindest bei meinem Konstrukt.
> 
> Fischereirechtsinhaber ist auch der LAV. Das Gewässer wird lediglich zur Nutzung überlassen.
> 
> Also ergäbe sich ein Nutzungsvertrag, der eben Besatzmaßnahmen etc. regeln muss.


 
Versteh ich das jetzt richtig?????

Eure Pools sind nicht gepachtet vom DAV, sondern von den Landesverbänden???

Wenn das so ist, dann ändert sich an den Pools absolut überhaupt nichts (es sei denn, die Landesverbände geben die freiwillig aus der Hand), dann bleibt da alles so wie es ist. Denn auch im VDSF sind die Landesverbände völlig eigenständig und haben jeweils ihre eigenen Gewässer gepachtet und bewirtschaften die auch eigenständig aus ihren Beiträgen, da mischt sich kein VDSF ein....

Selbst, wenn der DAV Pächter ist, dann könnte sich daraus ein Länderinteressenzusammenschluss bilden, die ihre Gewässer untereinander freigeben...., machen hier bei uns im VDSF schon lange einige Vereine, die ihre Erlaubnisscheine austauschen, ohne Geld zu verklangen.....

Mir kommt hier so ein wenig das Erwachen, dass die ganze Problematik überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist und nur hochgepuscht wird....|kopfkrat

Nur, weil es eine Fussion der Dachvebände geben soll, ändern sich die Eigentumsverhältnisse der Landesverbände nicht im Geringsten....., Die haben die Verträge gemacht und nicht die Dachverbände....


----------



## Blauzahn (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> ( meine Rübe ist etwas eckig)
> Gruß A.



Wenn Du es im Zusammenhang liest, passt das auch in den eckigen Kopf |wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Subvention heißt das Zauberwort Gunnar.


Wieder  was gelernt.
Mein Dank für die Hintergrundinfo..


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Mir kommt hier so ein wenig das Erwachen, dass die ganze Problematik überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist und nur hochgepuscht wird....|kopfkrat


nix da puschen. Mir ist es lieber es machen sich welche im Vorfeld Gedanken.
Erweist sich später die Sorge als unbegründet kann man sich immer noch bequem zurücklehnen.

"Vorbeugen ist besser als sich die Schuhe zu bekotzen" ...... so in etwa...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> nix da puschen. Mir ist es lieber es machen sich welche im Vorfeld Gedanken.
> Erweist sich später die Sorge als unbegründet kann man sich immer noch bequem zurücklehnen.
> 
> "Vorbeugen ist besser als sich die Schuhe zu bekotzen" ...... so in etwa...


 
Aber ich habe das richtig verstanden, dass die Gewässer in Landesverbandshand sind, oder?


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ja das ist so. Der LAV ist Pächter der Gewässer. In einigen Fällen auch Eigentümer.
Zu diesen Gewässern  ,so um die 20000ha , in ganz MV hat jedes Mitglied wenn es Beitrag + Berechtigungskarte erworben hat vollen Zugang.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ja das ist so. Der LAV ist Pächter der Gewässer. In einigen Fällen auch Eigentümer.
> Zu diesen Gewässern ,so um die 20000ha , in ganz MV hat jedes Mitglied wenn es Beitrag + Berechtigungskarte erworben hat vollen Zugang.


 

Also alles genau so, wie derzeit hier bei uns im VDSF-Landesverband..., zumindest bei den Gewässern, die dem Landesverband gehören. Hier in SH gibt es lediglich noch den Unterschied, dass man nicht alle Gewässer mit einer Karte befischen kann, das liegt aber auch am Verpächter, der dies gesondert fordert, mit teilweise unterschiedlichen Schonzeiten und Zugangsrechten, die jedes Gewässer für sich regelt.

Bei uns sind sehr viel Vereine Eigentümer, daher haben die Landesverbände nicht alle Gewässer...

Also ich sehe für Eure Gewässer nicht die geringste Gefahr, dass sich das ändern wird, es sei denn, dass der Landesverband das will.... Dafür müsste er dann die bestehenden Pachtverträge kündigen oder sein Eigentum verkaufen... Soetwas mach eigentlich kein Landesverband, es sei denn, er ist Pleite.....


----------



## Tomasz (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Und darum müssen die Gewässerpools in den "neuen" Ländern bestehen bleiben!
> Damit auch weiterhin alle Angler, unabhängig von der Vereinsgröße, überall angeln können!


Um nur ein Zitat von vielen zu benutzen#6.
Drum Finger weg davon, sonst wird sich derjenige, der dies antasten will ordentlich verbrennen. 

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: ich gehe jetzt an den Pool angeln!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Um nur ein Zitat von vielen zu benutzen#6.
> Drum Finger weg davon, sonst wird sich derjenige, der dies antasten will ordentlich verbrennen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

Das können aber nur die Eigentümer oder Pächter also die Landesverbände antasten, ein Bundesverband hat da kein Zugriff drauf...

Viel Glück am Pool.#6


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Also ich sehe für Eure Gewässer nicht die geringste Gefahr, dass sich das ändern wird, es sei denn, *dass der Landesverband das will*


Und genau dort springt der Punkt.Was will der Verband? Welchen Einfluß hat der VDSF auf den Verband? Ist das "Westmodel"( bödes Wort) nicht lukrativer?
Ich selber sehe keine große Veränderung bei einer evt Fusion. Trotzdem ist es mir lieber wenn im Vorfeld diese Thematik eindeutig geklärt ist.
Im Laufe der Zeit ist es in der Gewasserordnung des LAV zu einigen Einschränkungen / Verboten gekommen.
Da sollte es nicht wirklich wunderlich sein wenn man vorauschauend nach dunklen Wolken Aussschau hält. <----- auf die Fusion bezogen...


----------



## Tomasz (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das können aber nur die Eigentümer oder Pächter also die Landesverbände antasten, ein Bundesverband hat da kein Zugriff drauf...
> 
> Viel Glück am Pool.#6



Und deswegen plädiere ich auch immer wieder für starke und weiterhin angelfreundliche Landesverbände, wie sie in den neuen Bundesländern existieren. Allerdings zukünftig mit einem demokratischeren Verständinis von Verbandsarbeit, mehr Mitnahme der Basis auf diesem Weg und die dazu nötige Informationsgestaltung. 
Ich denke soweit können sich viele hier auf einen kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner einigen.
Unter einem bundesweit gemeinsamen Dach wäre rein von der Vorstelllung schön, muss aber auch nicht um jeden Preis sein. 

Ich muss jetzt aber wirklich los an den Gewässerpool. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, heute geht da noch was. Die Auswahl ist nur so gewaltig groß:vik:. Wo geh ich heute nur hin.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und genau dort springt der Punkt.Was will der Verband? Welchen Einfluß hat der VDSF auf den Verband? Ist das "Westmodel"( bödes Wort) nicht lukrativer?
> ...


 
Das Westmodell ist nicht wirklich anders, nur dass es von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich ist und die Landesverbände nicht alle Gewässer haben, weil viele Gewässer den Vereinen gehören, die sie vor Jahrzehnten mal gekauft haben.

Ihr habt das Glück, dass zur Wende die Gewässer fast als ganzes von Euren Landesverbänden übernommen wurden, da sind die Strukturen früher im Westen alle ganz anders gewesen. Da gab es erst die Vereine, die sich Gewässer gesucht haben und dann wurden Jahre bis Jahrzehnte später die Landesverbände gegründet, als es keine nennenswerten Wasserflächen mehr für die zu pachten gab. 

Aus diesem Grund macht der Westen einen anderen Eindruck, als der Osten. Zumindest in SH hat der Landesverband nie versucht irgendeinem Verein vorzugreifen, als Gewässer zur Pacht anstanden. Bis Dato wurden die ortsansässigen Vereine bei den Pachten immer vorgezogen.

Und der VDSF hat da schon einmal überhaupt keinerlei Einflüsse drauf udn auch noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Allerdings zukünftig mit einem demokratischeren Verständinis von Verbandsarbeit, mehr Mitnahme der Basis auf diesem Weg und die dazu nötige Informationsgestaltung.
> Ich denke soweit können sich viele hier auf einen kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner einigen.


 

Auf diesen Zug kann ich zumindest mit aufspringen, Die Informationspflicht sehe ich auch. Die Frage ist nur wie ist der Weg, und wo kommt es zur Verstopfung der Zuleitung.....

Der Bundesverband informiert seine Landesverbände, die informieren ihre Kreisverbände, diese Wiederum die Vereine und die Vereine ihre Mitglieder, so sollte das sein. Da gibt es nur leider einige Stellen, wo es Haken kann....

Und unser Verein hat sogar in seiner Satzung verankert, dass er dei Öffentlichkeit informieren muss, was er z.B. durch Zeitungsartikel macht, oder Infoveranstaltungen, Stände bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen usw....:



> die Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit über Aufgaben und Ziele der Angelfischerei


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Und trotzdem wollen wir keinen VDSF. Weil er sich Einfluss verschaffen könnte. 

Ich will kein Verbandsmagazin (das ich mit meinem Beitrag finanziere), ich will auch keinen Stand auf der Grünen Woche (das ist Geldverschwendung) und ich will das gehaltlose Geschwafle des VDSF nicht. 
Schlicht die "Naturschützer" und Anglerhasser können bitte da bleiben wo sie jetzt sind. Da haben sie genug kaputt gemacht und können das dort auch gern weiter tun. Da scheints keinen zu stören.

Wenn se dann mal in 50 Jahren ihre Verbrechen aufgearbeitet und beseitigt haben können wir gerne noch mal über nen Zusammenschluss reden. Vorher auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wollen wir keinen VDSF. Weil er sich Einfluss verschaffen könnte.
> 
> Ich will kein Verbandsmagazin (das ich mit meinem Beitrag finanziere), ich will auch keinen Stand auf der Grünen Woche (das ist Geldverschwendung) und ich will das gehaltlose Geschwafle des VDSF nicht.
> Schlicht die "Naturschützer" und Anglerhasser können bitte da bleiben wo sie jetzt sind. Da haben sie genug kaputt gemacht und können das dort auch gern weiter tun. Da scheints keinen zu stören.
> ...


 

OK, das ist doch eine Klare Aussage, Du willst keine Fussion, egal was sie zum Inhalt hat, einfach nur dagegen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich will kein Verbandsmagazin (das ich mit meinem Beitrag finanziere),



Ich hab eins und bin da gar nicht traurig drüber 

@Dorschgreifer

Zumindest bei mir in Brb ist der LAV Pächter - zumindest der meisten Gewässer im Pool. Ein guter Teil der Poolfläche sind Verbandsvertragsgewässer - sprich: Gewässer, die dem Verband weder gehören, noch von ihm gepachtet sind aber wo Nutzungsverträge mit den Fischereirechtsinhabern bestehen (Fahrländer See, Werbellinsee, ... , zum Bleistift) und wo es dann ggf. gesonderte Regelungen (Nachtangelverbot, andere Schonzeiten und -maße, etc.pp.) gibt.

Dann hat man als DAV-Mitglied noch die Möglichkeit, für einen kleinen Obolus (meist 10 Euro pro Jahr) die Verbandsgewässer benachbarter Landesverbände zu nutzen (ich als Brandeburger dann entsprechend MeckPom, Sachsen-Anhalt und Sachsen). Und in Brandenburg (bei den anderen Bundesländern weis ich es nicht) habe ich darüber hinaus sogar noch die Möglichkeit, an den polnischen Masuren zu angeln, das es dort gegenseitige Abkommen zwischen dem LAVB und dem polnischen Anglerverband gibt.

Und solch eine Freizügigkeit (ich habe für nichtmal 100 Euro im Jahr eine Gewässerfläche von über 100.000ha zur theoretischen Verfügung) zerplatzt wie eine Seifenblase, wenn der Pool zugunsten der Vereinspachtung aufgegeben wird.


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Oh, ich hab auch ein Verbandsmagazin. Das ist mehr als ausreichend! Da muss ich nicht noch BlaBla von einem unfähigen Bundesverband lesen. Insbesondere wenn nur drin steht welche "tollen" neuen Einschränkungen einführen wird, weil es die Naturschützer so fordern und der eigene Verband unfähig ist dies zu verhindern.

Und nein ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen etwas. Nur welche Vorteile hat eine Übernahme durch den VDSF für uns? Keine! Demgegenüber stehen die Gefahren: Setzkescherverbot, Nachtangelverbot, Mitnahmepflicht, Gewässerfonds wird aufgelöst, usw. 
Nö danke, da kann ich gerne drauf verzichten. 

Wie geschrieben wenn der VDSF seine Verbrechen aufgearbeitet und beseitigt hat können wir uns gerne noch mal unterhalten. Der Verband hat schlicht überhaupt nichts getan um seinen guten Willen zu zeigen sich zu ändern! Ne da wird in alter Anglerfeindlicher Manier weiter gemacht. Zeit und Möglichkeiten gabs genug. Gemacht hat man nix. Ich erinnere mal an so paar Ideen aus S-H oder die "netten" Regeln in Bayern oder Ba-Wü. Der Verband unterstützt alles! Ne von solchen Vertretern will ich nicht vertreten werden. Die sind ja schlimmer wie die ärgsten Feinde!


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Noch was zu den BRB-Gewässern. Sie mögen zwar die größte Wasserfläche im Fonds haben, Anglerisch interessant ist meiner Meinung das wenigste. Die meisten Gewässer die Interessant wären haben die Fischer in den Griffeln.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Da muss ich nicht noch BlaBla von einem unfähigen Bundesverband lesen.



Ah, ok! Du meinst ein Magazin vom Bundesverband. Nagut ... ob man sowas braucht, bleibt zu überlegen. Ob's Sinn macht? Ich denke eher nicht.

Und: das mit den anglerisch interessanten Gewässern sehe ich (naturgemäß) etwas anders. Aber selbst die Fischereitümpel kann man ja beangeln - mit Einschränkunge zwar, da magst du durchaus Recht haben - aber grundsätzlich möglich ist das schon.

Und wenn man seine Schnute aufmacht und höflich redet, kann man ganz schnell auch mal die Sonderregelungen fallen sehen.

Ich hab im Werbellinsee schon Hechte gefangen, als es eigentlich noch Schonzeit war - und zwar mit dem ausdrücklichen Segen des ansässigen Fischers. :q


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Demgegenüber stehen die Gefahren: Setzkescherverbot, Nachtangelverbot, Mitnahmepflicht, Gewässerfonds wird aufgelöst, usw.
> Nö danke, da kann ich gerne drauf verzichten.


 
Setzkescherverbot ist kein Verbot des VDSF, das regeln die Landesfischereigesetze, unser Landesverband kämpft gerade dafür, dass dieser Passus aus dem Landes-Fischereigesetz verschwindet. In anderen VDSF-Bundesländern wird der Setzkescher benutzt.

Das dürfte sich mit dem Nachtangelverbot genau so verhalten.

Das wird also keinen anderen Landesverband betreffen, es sei denn, dort werden die Landesfischereigesetze geändert....

Irgendwie verstehe ich Deine Informationsquellen nicht....;+


----------



## hans albers (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Und deswegen plädiere ich auch immer wieder für starke und weiterhin  angelfreundliche Landesverbände, wie sie in den neuen Bundesländern  existieren.
> 
> Allerdings zukünftig mit einem demokratischeren Verständinis  von Verbandsarbeit,
> mehr Mitnahme der Basis auf diesem Weg und die dazu  nötige Informationsgestaltung.
> ...



yep ...d´accord

vor allem den letzten satz würde
ich so unterschreiben,
was für vorteile/nutzen bringt uns(dav) die fusion?

ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden im lav berlin/brandenburg...

wenn fusion jedoch bedeutet 
auflösung der gewässerpools,
bzw.verkomplizieren durch neue vereinsstrukturen,verbandspolitik..etc
nein danke,

greetz
lars


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Erst mal Sorry fürs OT.

Zu Brb. Da gibts wahrlich schöne Seen. Alles sehr nett. Gäbs da nicht paar kleine Probleme. 
1. Pachtgewässer darf ich als Fremder nur beangeln wenn ich beim Fischer ne Karte kaufe. Marke nutzt mir nichts. Und die Karten sind meist nicht gerade günstig, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken.
2. Die meisten Gewässer sind unerreichbar. Zugebaut, mit Schilf bewachsen. Schweben kann ich leider noch nicht. Muss ich mal trainieren bei Gelegenheit.|evil:
3. Boote/Liegeplätze sind rar gesät.
und Schlussendlich und da gebe ich Wk recht hat sich der Naturschutz einige sehr schöne Gewässer unter den Nagel gerissen und da heist es "Total exclusion Zone".|evil:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich hab eins und bin da gar nicht traurig drüber
> 
> @Dorschgreifer
> 
> ...


 
Für eine gewisse Angst habe ich Verständnis, solch eine Wasserfläch ist ein Traum. Nur nach wie vor können die ganzen Verträge nur von denen geändert werden, die sie geschlossen haben und nicht von einem Bundesverband, der könnte höchstens etwas an dieser 10,-€ Regel drehen, da wäre die einzige Gefahr. Da könnten sich dann aber die Landesverbände problemlos untereinader einigen.


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Setzkescherverbot ist kein Verbot des VDSF, das regeln die Landesfischereigesetze, unser Landesverband kämpft gerade dafür, dass dieser Passus aus dem Landes-Fischereigesetz verschwindet. In anderen VDSF-Bundesländern wird der Setzkescher benutzt.
> 
> Das dürfte sich mit dem Nachtangelverbot genau so verhalten.



Und der Bundesverband unterstützt die Verbote.  Es ist schwer einem zu erklären, der Jahrzehnte mit den Verboten gelebt hat. Wir möchten gern das behalten was ihr alles so verboten habt oder verbieten wollt. Und wir wollen die Kleinstaaterei in Sachen Gewässer wie sie üblich ist nicht haben. Eine Frechheit wenn man auf VDSF-Seiten ließt, dass sich der Verband für kostengünstiges und unbeschränktes Angeln einsetzt! Das Gegenteil ist der Fall! Für jeden Tümpel eine neue, teure Karte. Nein danke, dass behaltet ihr mal besser.

Im übrigen dürfte dein LV doch eine Mitschuld am Setzkescherverbot haben oder nicht. Und diese Regelungen kamen alle auf Empfehlung des Bundesverbandes.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



hans albers schrieb:


> wenn fusion jedoch bedeutet
> auflösung der gewässerpools,
> bzw.verkomplizieren durch neue vereinsstrukturen,verbandspolitik..etc
> nein danke,


 

Warum sollte ein Fussion soetwas bedeuten, die Satzungen der Landesverbände und der Vereine bleiben doch gleich, es ändert sich lediglich der Name des Dachverbandes, sofern er denn in der Satzung so erwähnt ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Setzkescherverbot ist kein Verbot des VDSF, das regeln die Landesfischereigesetze, unser Landesverband kämpft gerade dafür, dass dieser Passus aus dem Landes-Fischereigesetz verschwindet. In anderen VDSF-Bundesländern wird der Setzkescher benutzt.
> 
> Das dürfte sich mit dem Nachtangelverbot genau so verhalten.




Immerhin hat der VDSF zugelassen, dass es soweit kam.


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Für eine gewisse Angst habe ich Verständnis, solch eine Wasserfläch ist ein Traum. Nur nach wie vor können die ganzen Verträge nur von denen geändert werden, die sie geschlossen haben und nicht von einem Bundesverband, der könnte höchstens etwas an dieser 10,-€ Regel drehen, da wäre die einzige Gefahr. Da könnten sich dann aber die Landesverbände problemlos untereinader einigen.



Nach den Satzungsentwürfen müssen die LV das machen, was der Bundesverband will! Was passiert wenn beschlossen wird die LV´s dürfen Gewässer weder besitzen noch pachten? Dann sind wir im A.... Und wir können uns noch nicht mal gegen wehren. Nene, würde man nur einen Verband brauchen der Bundes- und EU-Vertretung ist bräuchte man so was nicht. Es ist alles ganz klar auf Übernahme und Zerschlagung ausgelegt. Und solange es nur eine Möglichkeit gibt Einfluss oder Druck auf die LV´s auszuüben wird das auch so bleiben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Und der Bundesverband unterstützt die Verbote.


 
Dann wären die Verbote flächendeckend.



> Im übrigen dürfte dein LV doch eine Mitschuld am Setzkescherverbot haben oder nicht. Und diese Regelungen kamen alle auf Empfehlung des Bundesverbandes


 
Nein, das waren seinerzeit die Grünen, die haben das damals so umgesetzt, weil sie eben sehr stimmenstark waren, der  Landesverband wollte das nie, das war seinerzeit ein riesen Thema in den Vereinen.

Die Verbände verbrechen eben nicht alles und haben da auch keine Gestzgebungsfunktion, sondern werden lediglich nach ihrer Meinung gefragt, wenn die Politiker nett sind. Diese Meinung der Angler teilen die Politiker, oder eben auch nicht, wie in unserem Fall.

Ihr geht da von ganz schön vielen Dingen aus, die einfach nicht stimmen......#d


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nein, das waren seinerzeit die Grünen, die haben das damals so umgesetzt, weil sie eben sehr stimmenstark waren, der  Landesverband wollte das nie, das war seinerzeit ein riesen Thema in den Vereinen.




Das hat seinerzeit der Angler, VDSF Mitglied und Staatsanwalt Hermann Drossè eingerührt.
Hat für die Scheixxe sogar das Bundesverdienstkreuz bekommen.(Kotzsmiley)

Also doch von Vereins-/Verbandsseite und keiner der Funktionäre, hat sich dagen gestemmt!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immerhin hat der VDSF zugelassen, dass es soweit kam.


 

Was soll er denn dagegen tun, die Politiker bestechen? Der VDSF hat die Gesetze nicht gemacht. Das ist Demokratie und der VDSF hat keinen Einfluss auf die Gestzgebung, da entscheidet die Meinung der Parteien.


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Nö, der VDSF macht nur entsprechende "Vorschläge" oder leckt den Speichel der NAturschützer. Jeder neuen Verbotsidee wird hinterher gelaufen. Stell den "Verein" nicht besser dar als er ist. Und ändern wird sich auch nichts, denn im Verbandsausschuss werden die gleichen Leute wie eh und je sitzen. Der Dav wird einfach untergepflügt. 

Und bei euch hatte ganz klar auch der LV S-H eine Mitschuld!


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was soll er denn dagegen tun, die Politiker bestechen? Der VDSF hat die Gesetze *nicht gemacht*. Das ist Demokratie und der VDSF hat keinen Einfluss auf die Gestzgebung, da entscheidet die Meinung der Parteien.




Nö, er hat mitgemacht!


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nur, weil es eine Fussion der Dachvebände geben soll, ändern sich die Eigentumsverhältnisse der Landesverbände nicht im Geringsten....., Die haben die Verträge gemacht und nicht die Dachverbände....



Natürlich nicht.  Markstein und Mohnert haben schließlich große poiitische Vorbilder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h1KD1N_G08


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was soll er denn dagegen tun, die Politiker bestechen? Der VDSF hat die Gesetze nicht gemacht. Das ist Demokratie und der VDSF hat keinen Einfluss auf die Gestzgebung, da entscheidet die Meinung der Parteien.




Man kann (erst recht als anerkannter Naturschutzverband) als VDSF auf die Gesetzgebung einwirken und Vorschläge einbringen, Gutachten vorbringen und finanzieren.

Aber anscheinend ist das Geld bei der grünen Woche besser angelegt . . .


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Nach den Satzungsentwürfen müssen die LV das machen, was der Bundesverband will!


 
Hast Du den mal für mich, würde ich gerne lesen, oder ist es eine Vermutung von Dir?


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was soll er denn dagegen tun, die Politiker bestechen? Der VDSF hat die Gesetze nicht gemacht. Das ist Demokratie und der VDSF hat keinen Einfluss auf die Gestzgebung, da entscheidet die Meinung der Parteien.




Sorry, hab ich erst jetzt gelesen. 

Weiß gar nicht was ich bei soviel Unkenntnis der Dinge noch schreiben soll. 

Was bitte machen denn Eure VDSF Schergen in SH gerade ??


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ich merke schon, nur dagegen.

Wir sehen uns im DAFV.|wavey:


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hast Du den mal für mich, würde ich gerne lesen, oder ist es eine Vermutung von Dir?



Du bist doch im k... VDSF, nich? Dann empfehle ich mal die Webseite der Anglerhasser zu besuchen. Da steht dann was mit Initiative. Da gibet och nen inakzeptablen Satzungsentwurf.


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, nur dagegen.
> 
> Wir sehen uns im DAFV.|wavey:



Ich denke nicht!


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@ Dorschgreifer

Nur zu Deiner Info.

In SH hat sich Euer Herr Vollborn mit dem Präsidenten des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes, Herrn Apel, verbündet um mit dem gemeinsam gegen die, von der Politik vorgeschlagene, Einführung des Touristenscheins auch für SH-ler im neuen Fischereigesetz, vorzugehen.

Soviel zum Thema das Verbände keinen Einfluß auf Gesetze haben. 

Und wenn die VDSF-Denke auch in den Neuen Bundesländern um sich greift, dann sind dort einschneidende Verbote wie die Abknüppelpflicht nur eine Frage der Zeit. 

Und natürlich dagegen, mit aller Macht.

Was soll eine Fusion unter den gegebenen Umständen denn bitte bringen ?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer
> 
> Nur zu Deiner Info.
> 
> In SH hat sich Euer Herr Vollborn mit dem Präsidenten des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes, Herrn Apel, verbündet um mit dem gemeinsam gegen die, von der Politik vorgeschlagene, Einführung des Touristenscheins auch für SH-ler im neuen Fischereigesetz, vorzugehen.


 
Och wie böse die beiden doch sind....

Habt ihr eventuell auch schon einmal daran gedacht, das der Landesverband durch die Vereine einen Auftrag hat, da gegen an zugehen. Es gibt doch sehr viele Angler und Vereine in SH, die den Urlauberfischereischein für SHler nicht wollen, aus den verschiedensten Gründen. Ein Urlaubsfsichereischein, so wie er angedacht war gibt Leuten, die viel Geld haben, die Möglichkeit, sich diesen mehrmals pro Jahr zu holen, mit dem Grund, dass sie mehrmals im Jahr an verschieden Orten im eignen Bundesland Urlaub machen. Und diejenigen, die das nötige Kapital für diesen Schein nicht haben, die schauen in die Röhre... Das wäre eine klare Ungleichbehandlung im eigenen Bundesland, wer viel Geld hat, kann Angeln, ohne eine Fischereischeinprüfung zu machen und ohne sich einen normalen Fischereischein zu kaufen....#d 
Da kommt mir wieder euer Gewässerpool in den Sinn, wer hat hier doch noch gleich geschrieben, dass nicht derjenige, der viel Geld hat die Gewässer wegpachten soll, sondern diejenigen, die aktiv Angeln....|uhoh:

Ich bin da z.B. auch ein klarer Gegener von solchen Ungleichbehandlungen.

Edit, gefunden:



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Brotfisch
> 
> Deine Theorie der Gewaltenteilung klingt recht interessant. Mich würde mal - schon im Hinblick auf die Chancengleichheit deines "Konstruktes" - deine Meinung bzw. Idee zu folgender Konstellation interressieren:
> 
> ...


 




ivo schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht!


 
Na, warten wir mal ab, ob Du, wenn es wiedererwartend die Fussion doch gibt, tatsächlich aus eurem Verein/Landesverband austritst und freiwillig auf die Gewässer und das Angeln darin verzichtest.


Ich bleibe dabei, wir sehen uns im DAFV.|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was soll er denn dagegen tun, die Politiker bestechen? Der VDSF hat die Gesetze nicht gemacht. Das ist Demokratie und der VDSF hat keinen Einfluss auf die Gestzgebung, da entscheidet die Meinung der Parteien.






Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Och wie böse die beiden doch sind....
> 
> Habt ihr eventuell auch schon einmal daran gedacht, das der Landesverband durch die Vereine einen Auftrag hat, da gegen an zugehen.




Es geht nicht um den Tourischein. Mit meinem Beispiel habe ich Deinen oben zitierten Einwand widerlegt, dass der Verband keinen Einfluß auf die Gesetzgebung hat. 

Ich danke, dass Du Dich nun selbst widerlegt hast.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Tourischein. Mit meinem Beispiel habe ich Deinen oben zitierten Einwand widerlegt, dass der Verband keinen Einfluß auf die Gesetzgebung hat.
> 
> Ich danke, dass Du Dich nun selbst widerlegt hast.


 

Hat er doch auch nicht, da hast Du nichts wiederlegt und ich mir selbst auch nicht. Der Verband gibt auf Nachfrage einen Vorschlag ab und entscheiden tun da drüber die politischen Gremien und ganz bestimmt kein Landesverband, das ist das ganz einfache Gesetzgebungsverfahren, das lernt man doch schon in der 5. oder 6. Klasse oder so...


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Was " Einfluß nehmen" bedeutet lernen manche noch viel früher, andere nie.


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Na, warten wir mal ab, ob Du, wenn es wiedererwartend die Fussion doch gibt, tatsächlich aus eurem Verein/Landesverband austritst und freiwillig auf die Gewässer und das Angeln darin verzichtest.
> 
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei, wir sehen uns im DAFV.|wavey:



Mit VDSFlern gehe ich in keinen Verband. Eher zerlege ich meinen LV. Das ist ja nen reines Brechmittel. Und auf welche Gewässer soll ich verzichten? Es wird keine mehr geben auf die man verzichten könnte.


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@Dorschgreifer

Ach ja, zu eurem Tourischein. Deine Argumentation ist ja wohl mehr als schwach. Ohhr, einer der viel Geld hat kauft sich den mehrfach. Da sage ich einfach "und?" wenn juckt das? Kann dir doch egal sein. Wer die Kohle hat kanns doch machen. Dürfte auf lange sicht jedoch teurer werden als einen der "hervorragenden" Lehrgänge des LV S-H zu besuchen. War doch so, ihr seid so Stolz auf eure Lehrgänge und mault auf der anderen Seite das die Leute die Fische nicht unterscheiden können, Stichwort Meerforelle. 

Ich denke, ihr hattet eher Angst, einer könnte euch mit dem Tourischein was wegfangen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was " Einfluß nehmen" bedeutet lernen manche noch viel früher, andere nie.


 

Können wir jetzt eine Wortklauberei draus machen...

Er hat keinen Einfluss auf die Gesetgebung genommen, sondern auf jemanden, der auch in einem Verband (Präsidenten des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes, Herrn Apel,) ist, aber auch nichts mit der Gesetzgeung ansich zu tun hat, weil er kein Politiker ist. Ob das Einfluss hat, wenn ein Landesverbandsmitglied mit einem Präsidenten eines eingetragenen Vereines redet...... Keine Ahnung. Der ist ja nicht mehr als Herr Mohnert oder Herr Markstein....


Ich bleibe dabei, wir sehen uns im DAFV|wavey:


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Boar, wollen das Leute im hohen Norden nicht verstehen oder können sie es nicht?

Der Herr Apel hat, weil sein Verband garantiert anerkannter Natuschutzblablabla ist ein Mitwirkungsrecht bei Gesetzen, bzw Vorschlagsrecht. Lies es einfach nach. Und den Rest nennt man Lobbyarbeit. Da sitzt man Abends mit Politikern in ner Lounge und den Rest möge sich jeder selber denken.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Mit VDSFlern gehe ich in keinen Verband. Eher zerlege ich meinen LV. Das ist ja nen reines Brechmittel. Und auf welche Gewässer soll ich verzichten? Es wird keine mehr geben auf die man verzichten könnte.


 

Dann verstehe ich garnicht, warum Du so gegen den VDSF wetterst, wenn Du nichts zu verlieren hast....

Bis bald im DAFV|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Der Herr Apel hat, weil sein Verband garantiert anerkannter Natuschutzblablabla ist ein Mitwirkungsrecht bei Gesetzen, bzw Vorschlagsrecht.


 

Also genau so viel und nicht mehr und nicht weniger, als der als Naturschutzverband anerkannte Landessportfischerverband SH.


----------



## volkerm (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

In diesem Lande werden Regulierung, Gängelung, noch mehr Gestze, etc. bejubelt, wie ich es in keinem anderen Land je kennen gelernt habe.
Alles Angsthasen vor Eigenverantwortung.
Leider die Mehrheit.
Schafe halt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Meister Dorschgreifer,

ist mein letzter Post zu dir! 

Wir haben hier alles zu verlieren! Der poplige VDSF garnix. Der kann nur gut machen. Bevor du weiter diskutierst würde ich mal lesen empfehlen, soll bilden! Als anerkannter Naturschutz... hat man gewisse Rechte. Sich hier hin zu stellen und zu behaupten euer Verband hat keinen Einfluss ist schlicht eine Frechheit! 

Wir hier sind gegen eine Übernahme durch den VDSF. Wir können und werden dadurch überhaupt nichts gewinnen! Im Gegenteil, man wird uns übers Ohr hauen und ausbeuten bis aufs geht nicht mehr. Auf eure Vertreter, Ansichten und Politik legen wir hier überhaupt keinen Wert.


----------



## Blauzahn (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Mit VDSFlern gehe ich in keinen Verband. *Eher zerlege ich meinen LV*. Das ist ja nen reines Brechmittel. Und auf welche Gewässer soll ich verzichten? Es wird keine mehr geben auf die man verzichten könnte.



Mal so am Rande...
bist du ein Verwandter von C.S.?

Wie kommst du darauf den LV zu zerlegen?

Ich nenne sowas Selbstüberschätzung #h

Sorry, den konnt ich mir nun nicht verkneifen |supergri


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Meister Dorschgreifer,
> 
> ist mein letzter Post zu dir!
> 
> ...


 

Glaube mir, ich habe durchaus Verständnis für Eure Ängste, aber irgendwann kann man dieses Gewetter gegen den VDSF nicht mehr hören und wie schlecht der doch ist. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, dass ich unter der Regie des VDSF seit über 35 Jahren ein feines Anglerleben habe, der hat mit bis Dato noch nichts getan.

- Ich kann Nachtangeln (Ein Verbot würde ich auch doof finden)
- ich darf Fische zurücksetzen, wenn ich sie nicht verwerten kann
- Ich hoffe bald wieder den Setzkescher für den Eigenbedarf benutzen zu dürfen, wenn nicht, ist das auch nicht schlimm
- Ich zahle 75,-€ im Jahr und kann damit sehr schöne Gewässer befischen und habe dabei sogar den besten Meerforellenfluss in SH dabei
- Ich darf Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen besuchen, will ich aber gar nicht
- ich darf sogar mit 100 Ruten gleichzeitig Angeln, was mir aber zu stressig ist und ich habe auch nur ca. die hälfte
- ich kann alle Fische fangen, die ich fangen und essen möchte

Ich habe als VDSF-Mitglied nicht die geringsten Problem beim Angeln und glaube auch nicht, dass sich das mit einer Fussion ändern wird, der ich nach wie vor optimistisch entgegen sehe.


Alles, was man hier bis Dato an schlimmen Einschränkungen gelesen hat, das sind Dinge, die die Landesverbände selbst mit ihren Landespolitikern klären und zur Änderung vorantreiben müssen, da kann man den schwarzen Peter nicht immer nur auf den VDSF schieben.

Und nun klinke ich mich hier auch aus.|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> - ich darf Fische zurücksetzen, wenn ich sie nicht verwerten kann



Und genau in dieser Sache recherchiere ich grade. So wie es aussieht, ist damit bald vorbei.

Es lebe der VDSF. 

Und genau aus solchen Gründen darf es keine Fusion ohne klare anglerfreundliche Ausrichtung geben.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Der Herr Apel hat, weil sein Verband garantiert anerkannter Natuschutzblablabla ist ein Mitwirkungsrecht bei Gesetzen, bzw Vorschlagsrecht.



Nein, Ivo, das hat er nicht - in beiden Fällen nicht.

Dorschgreifer hat im Prinzip Recht: Gesetze werden von Politikern gemacht, nicht von Lobbyisten, Vereinsvorsitzenden oder sonstigen Personen.

Sie können ihre Meinung kund tun - ob sie gehört wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. Erst, wenn sie nach ihrer Meinung gefragt werden - und zwar von der gesetzgebenden Macht, spielt diese -möglicherweise- eine entscheidende Rolle.

Und hier wird es interessant: wie wichtig bin ich selbst, um nach meiner Meinung gefragt zu werden? Oder besser: für wie wichtig erachtet mich die Politik?

Wer sich hier richtig positioniert, kann Politik machen ... das nennt man dann Lobbyist.

Aber ein Recht auf Einmischung? Das gibt es eben leider nicht. Deswegen können die Berliner Sesselpuper ja machen, was sie wollen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



antonio schrieb:


> wie blind gehen manche eigentlich durchs leben.



Danke für das Kompliment.

Ich habe hier in Brb selbst erlebt, wie Gesetze gemacht werden - ich war nämlich mal einer derjenigen, dessen Meinung angehört wurde, die nicht gepasst hat und auf die man dann geschissen (sorry, ist aber so) hat.

Etwas komplizierter, als in deiner Vorstellung, ist das ganze dann doch!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



antonio schrieb:


> oder die eines anderen besser als deine.



Genau. Und der Lobbyist hieß damals "erklärter politischer Wille". Und in solch einem Fall kann auch ein Anglerverband hoch und runter springen ... dann zählt nämlich auch seine Meinung nicht.


----------



## ivo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Jungs, macht euch doch einfach mal kundig was "anerkannter Naturschutzverband" bedeutet. Dann überlegt noch mal welchen Einfluss diese auf Gesetze haben und dann können wir evtl mal weiter diskutieren. Ich habs gemacht, ich hab sogar im Umweltbundesamt in Dessau angerufen als es letztes Jahr hieß, der DAV kann nur dem VDSF beitreten, den sonst würde man den Status anerkannter Naturschutzverband nicht bekommen. Hernach habe ich mit dem Ergebnis in Berlin angefragt. Darauf hab ich bis heute noch keine Antwort. Den das ganze ist reine Augenwischerei gewesen. Der DAV würde sehr wohl anerkannt werden (Auskunft vom Amt) er müsste nur nen Antrag stellen. Dies hat man aber nicht weiter verfolgt, weil man schon damals der Meinung war es sei nicht nötig, weil man dem VDSF beitreten würde. 

Ich hab damals schon meinem Präsidenten vorgeworfen, dass mit einem Beitritt sämtliche Bestimmungen/Entscheidungen/usw des VDSF übernommen werden, was in der Regel heißt, auch die netten Anglerfeindlichen Ansichten und Verbote. Es ist ein gutes Jahr vergangen und es wird immer schlimmer. Mit jedem neuen Satzungsentwurf wird mehr und mehr vom DAV vom Tisch gefegt. Kommt nächstes Jahr die Übernahme wird überhaupt nichts davon übrig geblieben sein. Dann haben wir nen netten neuen VDSF in Reinkultur nur mit einem schicken neuen Namen. Das das VDSFler nicht unbedingt schlimm finden ist mir klar. Die können ja auch nicht mehr so viel verlieren. Ich persönlich würde auch mal gerne an einem Wettangeln in Deutschland teilnehmen können. Das zähle ich zu meiner persönlichen Freiheit. Der VDSF hält ja schon CHIPs für Ketzer. Im Gegenzug werfe ich ihm vor, dass Casting nicht viel mit Angeln zu tun hat.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Mal ganz theoretisch - und nicht als Angriff auf Ivo gedacht:

Kann es sein, dass hinter dem nicht Verfolgen der Anerkennung was anderes steckt? Ich stell mir vor, dass man als Naturschutzverband auch so handeln muss und dass das möglicherweise hin und wieder konträr zur eigentlichen Ausrichtung als Anglerverband läuft ... wenn man es richtig machen will?

Ich weis ja nicht, wie solch eine Anerkennung abläuft und ob man den Status jährlich (oder wenigstens periodisch) neu anerkennen lassen muss. Eine Gemeinnützigkeit muss ja auch periodisch nachgewiesen werden, soviel ich weis.

Und: wer entscheidet über die Anerkennung? Möglicherweise muss man dazu mit Klientel ins Bett steigen, mit denen man lieber nicht zusammenarbeiten würde ...

Betrachte ich mal die Kormoranproblematik und das klare Statement des DAV dazu, stelle ich mir aus der Sicht eines NABU die Gleichstellung als Naturschutzverband eher problematisch vor.

Wisst ihr, was ich meine?

Quasi: nun bin ich Naturschutzverband und muss auch so handeln, sonst bin ich es morgen nicht mehr ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht, wie solch eine Anerkennung abläuft und ob man den Status jährlich (oder wenigstens periodisch) neu anerkennen lassen muss. Eine Gemeinnützigkeit muss ja auch periodisch nachgewiesen werden, soviel ich weis.
> 
> Und: wer entscheidet über die Anerkennung? Möglicherweise muss man dazu mit Klientel ins Bett steigen, mit denen man lieber nicht zusammenarbeiten würde ...
> 
> ...


 
Auf die Schnelle habe ich das hier gefunden:

http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...atSchG+BW+§+67&psml=bsbawueprod.psml&max=true



> *Gesetz zum Schutz der Natur, zur Pflege der Landschaft*
> *und über die Erholungsvorsorge in der freien Landschaft*
> *(Naturschutzgesetz - NatSchG)*
> *Vom 13. Dezember 2005 **1) 2)*
> ...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> 1. nach seiner Satzung ideell und nicht nur vorübergehend *vorwiegend* die Ziele des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege fördert,​




Bei einem Anglerverband sollten die vorwiegenden Ziele auch anglerischen Interessen dienen und nicht dem Naturschutz.

Und ob man das jeweils miteinander vereinbaren kann ... im Sinne der Freizügigkeit, wie ein DAV die Anglerei betreibt ... ich hab da so meine Zweifel.
​


----------



## Tomasz (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Jungs, macht euch doch einfach mal kundig was "anerkannter Naturschutzverband" bedeutet. Dann überlegt noch mal welchen Einfluss diese auf Gesetze haben und dann können wir evtl mal weiter diskutieren...



Sorry, aber ich kann mir nur schwer merken wer von wo kommt. Daher die Frage.
Du kommst aus Sachsen und wirst im Land vom LSVA verteten. Habe ich das richtig in Erinnerung? Nur damit ich weiß, wie ich einige Beiträge einzuordnen habe. 
Und ist nicht der LSVA anders als der LAVB "anerkannter Naturschutzverband gem. dem sächsischen Naturschutzgesetz" und wird somit bei den, die Fischereirechte des Landes betreffenden Angelegenheiten angehört?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Tomasz
Guckst Du:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/5_1_landesarbeitgemeinschaft_naturschutz.html
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ja, mir war eben auch so. Wenn Ivo dann Mitglied im LSVA ist, verstehe ich seine Beiträge manchmal nicht so ganz, bzw. deren Zusammenhänge. Daher die Frage.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ja Tomasz ist so richtig.


----------



## Tomasz (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Ich muss jetzt aber wirklich los an den Gewässerpool. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, heute geht da noch was. Die Auswahl ist nur so gewaltig groß:vik:. Wo geh ich heute nur hin...



Um nochmal kurz auf den Pool zurück zu kommen, ich war gestern also tatsächlich am Wasser. Der erste See brachte nichts ein, also habe ich nach kurzer Zeit meine Gerödel zusammen gepackt und bin an den nächsten gefahren. Dort gab es dann am Abend ein paar schöne Barsche. Solche Möglichkeiten müssen erhalten bleiben.

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/4238/barsch3.jpg

Übrigens gibt es an dem zweiten See zwei ansässige DAV-Vereine mit jeweils eigenen Seegrundstücken und Bootsliegeplätzen. Wenn es den Pool nicht gäbe und einer der beiden Vereine sich den See unter die Finger reißen würde...
Ich will gar nicht weiter dran denken. Bin aber nach wie vor der Meinung, dass eine Fusion keine Gefahr für den Pool mit sich bringen wird. Ob es mit der Fusion möglich sein wird, dass endlich besser informiert, miteinander gesprochen und die Verbandsdemokratie gelebt wird, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
Übrigens habe ich auch drei Vereinsmitglieder getroffen, von denen zwei aus dem Vereinsvorstand waren. Auf meine Frage, was sie von der geplanten Fusion halten würden, kam die Antwort: "Wieso, die Fusion sei doch geplatzt". Mit der aktuellen Situation konfrontiert, gaben zwei an, dass es Ihnen aber auch egal sei. Sie würden weiter angeln wie bisher. Und wie das aussieht, will ich Euch aus jetzt aus Gründen des Boardfriedens lieber nicht sagen. Die Teilnahmslosigkeit ist schon erschreckend. Auch hier im Board wo angesichts von 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225269 
in gerade mal 18h und quasi über Nacht über 50 Beiträge von den verschiedensten Usern zusammen kommen. 
Hier haut man sich gegenseitig wegen Formulierungen die Köppe ein und die Masse scheint es schlichweg nicht zu interessieren. Warum also das alles und für wen. Manchmal frage ich mich das. Wie geht es Euch damit? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Dein Beispiel von gestern ist doch treffend genug:
Nix Info_ nix Diskussion, worüber denn?
Man könnte natürlich auch auf den Gedanken kommen und sich Informationen verschaffen, mh.
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel von gestern ist doch treffend genug:
> Nix Info_ nix Diskussion, worüber denn?
> Man könnte natürlich auch auf den Gedanken kommen und sich Informationen verschaffen, mh.
> Gruß A.



Ja die fehlenden Infos und die Mitteilungspflichten von oben nach unten sind schon ein gewaltiges Problem und tragen nicht gerade zu einer lebhaften Demokratie und Diskussion bei. Aber selbst wenn es diese Infos wie hier im Board oder gestern auf dem Vereinsgelände gibt, interessiert sich die breite Masse für alles andere, aber nicht für Angelpolitik. Lieber gibt man dem Kochtopfangler oder dem Kormoran die Schuld, wenn mal was schief geht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja die fehlenden Infos und die Mitteilungspflichten von oben nach unten sind schon ein gewaltiges Problem und tragen nicht gerade zu einer lebhaften Demokratie und Diskussion bei. Aber selbst wenn es diese Infos wie hier im Board oder gestern auf dem Vereinsgelände gibt, interessiert sich die breite Masse für alles andere, aber nicht für Angelpolitik. Lieber gibt man dem Kochtopfangler oder dem Kormoran die Schuld, wenn mal was schief geht.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 
erstmal noch Petri zum Barsch, ich hab dem Pool seinen Bestand erhalten.:c
Was soll ich sagen, ist doch einfacher als zu versuchen, sich in die Materie hinein zudenken
 Gruß A.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Hi !

Auch mal interessant : http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=929&tx_ttnews[backPid]=47&cHash=3f029c2377b3bc58ce38d853ba0dd8a6

So wie sich da der Zeitplan liest, ist eh schon alles beschlossene Sache ! Soviel zum Demokratieverständnis der beiden Verbände !!!|gr:|gr:|gr:
Sorry, grade gesehen, der Link funzt nur teilweise, auf der Seite einfach mal nach "Bewegung in Fusionsverhandlungen " schauen .
tight lines
Tom


----------



## gründler (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Vierleicht liegt es auch daran das es Menschen gibt die Jahre gekämpft haben,nur immer wieder vom alten Kern überfahren wurden,sowie nur belächelt verarscht.......usw.

Irgendwann hat man dann keine lust mehr sich für irgendwelche Besserwisser Gutmenschen...etc.den Arsch aufzureißen Stunden über Stunden zu investieren und nur ein müdes lächeln zu bekommen.

Da sollen doch dann die kämpfen die sowieso von vornerein alles wissen und können und vorallem noch voller tatendrang sind.

Aufwachen tun auch die irgendwann wie was wo läuft,und zu laufen hat.

Warum gehen den die letzten Jahre mehr und mehr Vereine vor die Hunde,warum springen immer mehr leute ab die gekämpft haben für Angler.

Genau aus dem grund der hier immer wieder zu lesen ist.

Da geh ich in Zukunft lieber Sauen ansprechen,da mach ich mein eigenes ding und hab auch noch was davon,und brauch mich nicht mit irgendwelchen Idioten rumärgern,keine Sitzungen mehr keine Sorgen usw usw.


Ps: Mittlerweile bin ich bei dieser meinung angekommen und habe 25 Jahre Kämpfen für Angler sowie fast alle Ämter....niedergelegt,und hoffe das noch mehr leute so anfangen zu denken,auf das die Anglei in De. noch tiefer sinkt.

Weiter machen.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> http://img18.*ih.us/img18/4238/barsch3.jpg
> 
> Schönes Foto von einem schönen Barsch. Petri.
> 
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben, die Reaktionen im Hintergrund des Boardes sind weitaus stärker, als hier in den Themen. Mir macht das Mut.

Andererseits ist es manchmal tatsächlich kaum zu verstehen, wie die Interessen gelagert sind.

Aber Big Brother hat ja auch mehr Zuschauer als die Tagesschau. #d

Und nicht zuletzt bin ich Überzeugungstäter, da ist die Eigenmotivaton sehr groß.


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, die Reaktionen im Hintergrund des Boardes sind weitaus stärker, als hier in den Themen. Mir macht das Mut.
> 
> Andererseits ist es manchmal tatsächlich kaum zu verstehen, wie die Interessen gelagert sind.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Ralle, 

ich will Dir das ja glauben und wenn ich es recht vermute handelt es sich bei dem Hintergrund ja nich um Onkel Willy( wobei froh wäre, wenn der auch dabei ist) vom Vereinsteich|supergri
Nur ich verstehe Thomasz's Gedanken.
Weil: wo nix Info - da nix Diskussion ( bin alt und wiederhole mich) Und ergänzend , wenn das Beides fehlt: 
Nix Motivation.


Also ihr Hintergründler ( oder Untergründler|kopfkrat): kommt raus aus den Löschern!
Wir beißen nicht#h 

Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@996

Was denkst du warum es so wenig Informationen gibt? Man möchte schlicht damit bezwecken einen Opposition so klein wie möglich zu halten. Ich hab mal nen Leserbrief für unser Verbandsmagazin geschrieben, um die breite Masse zu erreichen. Wurde, wie  von vielen anderen auch, nicht veröffentlicht. Dafür gibts dann aktuell 2 Seiten Casting und 3 Seiten Wanderfische.


Edit: Wie man sieht sind auch einige "Besucher(Gäste)" da. Ich denke mal von unseren LV/BV. Ich wünsche einen guten Morgen und hoffe der Fischereitag war nicht zu anstrengend.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Wer das liest dem geht das Messer auf. |gr:
> 
> Das ist der erste Schritt zum zerschlagen des Fonds! Wenn jeder Verein selber pachtet gibts ganz schnell keinen Fonds mehr. Denn dann möchte man sein Gewässer nicht mehr mit anderen Teilen, aber bei den anderen gern Angeln gehen.
> Wenn jeder Vereinsfürst festlegt was erlaubt ist und was nicht gehe ich hier mit nehm A4 Ordner und 1000 Seiten als Gewässerordnung an die Tümpel. Schlicht unzumutbar.
> ...



Also Ivo, nochmal ganz deutlich: Was ich an Modellen dargestellt habe, ist ausschließlich meine private Meinung. Es gibt zu diesem Thema keine offizielle Linie des VDSF und auch keine offiziellen Bestrebungen, die da etwas ändern wollen. Das beweist schon der Pool des VDSF MV. Ich habe während meiner aktiven Zeit nicht versucht, meine Meinung zu einer offiziellen "Politik" des VDSF zu machen und das hat auch kein anderer Funktionär getan. Von daher ist es Unfug, von "typischer Meinung eines eingefleischten VDSFlers" zu sprechen.
Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, wenn Du hier versuchst, mit Hilfe meiner Überlegungen eine VDSF-Initiative zur Zerschlagung von Gewässerpools zu konstruieren, die es nicht gibt. Verschwörungstheorien tragen nicht zur Meinungsbildung bei, sondern nur zur Volksverdummung.
Bitte nimm auch zur Kenntnis, dass ich weder hier noch an anderer Stelle für den VDSF spreche. Dafür habe ich kein Mandat. Ich spreche für mich als Angler und nehme dabei auch in Kauf, dass jede von Dir abweichende Meinung als "VDSF" diffamiert wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Brotfisch
> 
> Deine Theorie der Gewaltenteilung klingt recht interessant. Mich würde mal - schon im Hinblick auf die Chancengleichheit deines "Konstruktes" - deine Meinung bzw. Idee zu folgender Konstellation interressieren:
> 
> ...



@Wolkenkrieger
Natürlich richtig: Wettbewerb ist immer auch wie in der Natur survival of the fittest. Auch wenn ich in Deinem anschaulichen Beispiel den Unterschied zwischen den Vereinen 2 und 3 nicht verstanden habe, trifft es natürlich zu, dass neben der Fähigkeit zur ordnungsgemäßen Gewässerbewirtschaftung auch finanzielle Leistungsfähigkeit Wettbewerbsvorteile verschafft.
Dein Beispiel erinnert mich an ein fast lächerliches Stück von anderthalb Kilometern innerstädtischem Kanal in Berlin, an dem sich in einer Reihe sage und schreibe sieben (!) kleine Angelvereine drängten. Alle überaltert, ohne Jugendgruppe, aber mit sieben Vorständen, sieben Jahreshauptversammlungen usw usw. Das sind nicht leistungsfähige Strukturen, die sich in einem Wettbewerb um Gewässer sicher irgendwann mal anpassen würden - nicht zum Schaden der Angler.
Demgegenüber steht Deine Befürchtung, dass kleinere Angelgruppen und -vereine keine Chance mehr auf eigene Gewässer hätten. Es trifft zwar zu, dass in meinem Modell nicht jeder Verein sein Traumgewässer erhalten wird. Aber vielleicht dann doch einen See weiter. Grundsätzlich sind die Verpachtzeiten gesetzlich auf 12 Jahre festgelegt, so dass kein permanenter Konkurrenzdruck entsteht. Zudem können sich ja auch mehrere Vereine, Gruppen und Initiativen zu Pachtgemeinschaften zusammenschließen. Die Situation in den "poolfreien Gebieten" ist deswegen auch - bis auf Einzelfälle - sehr entspannt und auch nicht von Preisexplosionen gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Verschwörungstheorien tragen nicht zur Meinungsbildung bei, sondern nur zur Volksverdummung.
> Bitte nimm auch zur Kenntnis, dass ich weder hier noch an anderer Stelle für den VDSF spreche. Dafür habe ich kein Mandat. Ich spreche für mich als Angler und nehme dabei auch in Kauf, dass jede von Dir abweichende Meinung als "VDSF" diffamiert wird...



Und auch hier kann ich Dir bei aller Meinungsverschiedenheit zwischen uns bezüglich des Gewässerpools Recht geben und ich denke, dass es den meisten auch klar geworden ist, dass Du hier Deine eigene Meinung vertritts und nicht die des VDSF. Passt einigen einfach nur gut in den Kram ihres manchmal recht eigenartigen Meinungsbildes, oder wie Du es nennst "Verschwörungstheorie".
Genauso wie allen klar geworden ist, dass wenn Ivo in der wir-Form spricht, nicht die Meinung der DAV-Mitglieder oder der Basis aus den neuen Bundesländern vertritt, sondern in erster Linie seine persönliche Meinung. Und das ist soweit auch gut so, denn nur wenn wir uns bei allen Meinungsverscheidenheiten oder gegensätzlichen Ansichten auf sachlicher Ebene austauschen, macht das ganze hier überhaupt Sinn.

@Ralle,
ich finde es gut, wenn Dir die Reaktionen im Hintergrund des Boardes Mut machen können. Mich machen dagegen die Reaktionen in den geschilderten persönlichen Gesprächen mit befreundeten Anglern oder auch die von mir und Angler1996 versuchten Ansätze, die Leute im Board für die Themen rund um die Angelpolitik auch in andere Themenbereiche zu sensibilisieren eher nachdenklich.
Man muss ja hier keine große Politik betreiben, wie Ihr Euch dass auf die Fahnen geschrieben habt. Es würde doch schon reichen, wenn andere Boardis und Moderatoren eingeschlossen einfach mal ihre Meinung kundtun würden. Dazu bedarf es weder einer perfekten Rechtschreibung noch tieferen Hintergrundwissens. Die Infos im Board lesen und sich daraus und den eigenen Erfahrungen eine Meinung bilden reicht doch schon aus. Wo wenn nicht hier kann denn derzeit ein Meinungsaustausch stattfinden? Sollen wir raten wer was will oder uns gegenseitig die an uns gerichteten PN austauschen? Wohl kaum.
Bei dem Thema, welche Rolle nun z.B. die beste ist, werden die Leute ja auch nicht müde immer und immer wieder die Red Arc zu empfehlen (oder doch besser eine von Shimano?). Daher kann ich Gründlers Einwand zwar als seine persönliche Reaktion gut verstehen, aber nicht grundsätzllich auf andere übertragen. Das Desinteresse vieler bleibt mir ein Rätsel.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Das Desinteresse vieler bleibt mir ein Rätsel.


Dito!!

Vor allem bei den schlechten Erfahrungen, die ja so viele gerade mit dem VDSF gemacht haben und da sich der DAV auf dem besten Weg befindet, sich genauso wie der VDSF bisher zu verhalten.

Möglichst wenig Infos, möglichst keine Diskussion, möglichst von oben nach unten alles durchdrücken.

Und dann möglicherweise noch die Fusion unter dem Dach des VDSF oder des DAFV (VDSF mit neuemn Namen), so dass die jetzt mit dem noch anglerfreundlicheren DAV vorhandene Alternative dann schlicht wegfällt.

Dazu passt auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3432434#post3432434



> *Sachsen lockert Auflagen für Angler*
> http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten...ockert_Auflagen_fuer_Angler/articleid-2850538
> *Anmerkung der Red.:* Es geht doch - wenn es keinen VDSF in einem Bundeland gibt, der mitreden darf.... Weiter so - Und warum eigentlich mit dem VDSF fusionieren wolle?? Geht doch ohne augenscheinlich besser..






Daher:
Wehrt euch gegen eine Fusion, bevor Verbände und Funktionäre nicht eindeutig klarmachen und auch festschreiben, wofür der dann einzige Verband stehen soll!!

Bevor es nur noch den restriktiven VDSF gibt - egal unter welchem Namen...


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Grundsätzlich sind die Verpachtzeiten gesetzlich auf 12 Jahre festgelegt, so dass kein permanenter Konkurrenzdruck entsteht...



Da weiß ich auch nicht, wass ich davon halten soll. Wir und der benachbarte Verein am See haben unsere Vereinsgrundstücke gekauft und jeweils ein Vereinsheim und Steganglagen gebaut. Was soll daraus werden, wenn jetzt nur einer den Zuschlag bekommt? Eine Pachtgemeinschaft wäre theoretisch möglich, ist aber faktisch aus tiefgreifenden Meinungsverscheidenheiten (Brandenburger vs. Berliner) ausgeschlossen. Es gibt ja nicht umsonst in ein und demselben Dorf die beiden Vereine? Ist jetzt vielleicht nur ein Einzelbeispiel, aber es lassen sich so viele Gründe aufführen, warum der Pool für die grosse Masse der organisierten und übrigens auch der nicht organisierten Angler so von Vorteil ist.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Das mit dem Pool ist letztlich eh das kleinste Problem - da werden ndann nur die Angler aufwachen, die jetzt noch die Möglichkeiten haben.

Meckpomm ist da ein schlechtes Beispiel, da die meisten Gewässer von Fischern und nicht Vereinen bewirtschaftet wrden.

Wenn eine Fusion kommen wird unter dem Dach des VDSF oder des DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) muss das natürlich nicht zwangsläufig das Aus für Pools bedeuten...

Es bleibt bei all der Diskussion daher schlicht dabei:


Im Gegensatz zum DAV wird sich dann aber weder der VDSF noch der DAFV so wie der DAV aktiv für die Gewässerpools einsetzen.

Was das langrfistig bedeuten kann, darf sich jeder selber überlegen...

Daher:
Wehrt euch gegen eine Fusion, bevor Verbände und Funktionäre nicht eindeutig klarmachen und auch festschreiben, wofür der dann einzige Verband stehen soll!!

Bevor es nur noch den restriktiven VDSF gibt - egal unter welchem Namen...


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, dass ich unter der Regie des VDSF seit über 35 Jahren ein feines Anglerleben habe, der hat mit bis Dato noch nichts getan.
> 
> - Ich kann Nachtangeln (Ein Verbot würde ich auch doof finden)
> kann ich als Brandenburger DAV-Mitglied auch
> ...



Da schau mal einer an. Soweit sind ja zumindest SH und Brdg trotz unterschiedlicher Verbandszugehörigkeit nicht voneinander entfernt. Aber wegen der 100 Ruten muss ich nochmal beim DAV anfragen. Da sollen sie sich mal vom VDSF eine Scheibe abschneiden:q. 

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Mag vielleicht ein wenig überspitzt sein, aber ich denke der geneigte Leser wird verstehen wie es gemeint ist. Und nein ich will auch nicht wirklich mit 100 Ruten gleichzeitig angeln. Mir siind manchmal schon zwei zuviel|rolleyes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Und mit der neuesten Meldung nach dem Fischereitag in Dresden wird immer klarer, dass das alles möglichst ohne Beteiligung der Basis intern durchgesetzt werden soll und zudem wurde der Zeitplan nochmals bestätigt, der eine vernünftige Diskussion der Basis eh nicht zulässt:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images...Information_VDSF-DAV_Fischereitag_Dresden.pdf

Also könnt ihr euch alle langsam darauf einrichten, dass es bald einen VDSF mit neuem Namen geben wird, da hier der DAV mit fliegenden Fahnen  zum VDSF/DAFV überläuft, ohne eine substantielle angelpolitische Richtlinie vorher festzuschreiben...........


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Es bleibt bei all der Diskussion daher schlicht dabei:
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum DAV wird sich dann aber weder der VDSF noch der DAFV so wie der DAV aktiv für die Gewässerpools einsetzen.
> ...



Bei aller teils sachlich berechtigter Kritik, aber die einzelnen Gewässerpools sind Sache der Landesverbände und wie diese sich untereinander einigen und nicht des Bundes-DAV oder VDSF. 
Und die Gremien der Landesverbände werden bei Wahlen daran gemessen, wie sie den Pool gestalten. Nicht umsonst, gibt es die Vereinbarung hinsichlich des länderübergreifenden Pools auch zwischen dem DAV-Land Brandenburg und den VDSF-Länder Meckpom und Thüringen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Weil das der DAV Bundesverband so unterstützt - warum sollte das der DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) nach einer Fusion auch noch tun?

Und wie sich der DAV inzwischen aufgibt, kannst Du ja aus der neuesten "gemeinsamen Mitteilung von VDSF und DAV" lesen..

Du kannst auch weiter hoffen und harren, dass nicht alles ganz sao schlimm kommt........
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225384


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Bei aller teils sachlich berechtigter Kritik, aber die einzelnen Gewässerpools sind Sache der Landesverbände und wie diese sich untereinander einigen und nicht des Bundes-DAV oder VDSF.
> Und die Gremien der Landesverbände werden bei Wahlen daran gemessen, wie sie den Pool gestalten. Nicht umsonst, gibt es die Vereinbarung hinsichlich des länderübergreifenden Pools auch zwischen dem DAV-Land Brandenburg und den VDSF-Länder Meckpom und Thüringen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
nur der Vollständigkeit wegen
Und Sachsen

Gruß A.


----------



## Zusser (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem bei den schlechten Erfahrungen, die ja so viele gerade mit dem VDSF gemacht haben und da sich der DAV auf dem besten Weg befindet, sich genauso wie der VDSF bisher zu verhalten.


Ganz offensichtlich ist die Behauptung, dass dass 'so viele' schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem VDSF gemacht haben, gar nicht zutreffend.
Sonst würden sicher mehr Leute auf Zug aufspringen und ihrem Unmut Luft machen. Es sind aber hier eigentlich immer nur ein paar wenige und meist die selben, die gegen den VDSF wettern. Interessanterweise scheint ein Großteil davon nichteinmal Mitglied in diesem Verband zu sein.

Ich selbst war jahrzehntelang (!) Mitglied im VDSF, ohne es eigentlich zu bemerken. 
Der Dachverband spielt für den einzelnen Angler eine viel kleinere Rolle als der Landesverband. Deshalb ist es meiner Meinung nach sinnlos, für Missstände den VDSF verantwortlich zu machen, die meisten Regelungen - es sind eigentlich immer die selben - wurden von Landesverbänden erlassen und zwar scheinbar Verbandsunabhängig.
Z.b. der oft vermisste Setzkescher ist in manchen VDSF-Ländern erlaubt, in anderen nicht. Das Angeln mit Wettbewerbsgedanken ist in Bayern erlaubt (VDSF) und in Sachsen verboten (DAV).

Das ist für mich auch ein Grund, gerade keine detaillierten Vorgaben des zukünftigen Bundesverbandes in der Satzung zu wollen.
Deutschland ist gerade bezüglich der Ggebenheiten beim Angeln sehr unterschiedlich strukturiert, hier passt der Föderale Ansatz mit der Länderhoheit sehr gut! Wer hier eine Vereinheitlichung fordert, geht meiner Meinung nach den falschen Weg.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Möglichst wenig Infos, möglichst keine Diskussion, möglichst von oben nach unten alles durchdrücken.


Information ist wichtig.
Andererseits sehe ich nicht, an welcher Stelle mit der VDSF oder mein Landesverband mir wichtige Informationen vorenthält. Ich bin schließlich Angler, kein Politiker!
So wird es wohl den meisten gehen, das ist meiner Meinung nach ein weiterer Grund für das eher geringe Interesse an den Politikthemen hier.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher:
> Wehrt euch gegen eine Fusion, bevor Verbände und Funktionäre nicht eindeutig klarmachen und auch festschreiben, wofür der dann einzige Verband stehen soll!!
> 
> Bevor es nur noch den restriktiven VDSF gibt - egal unter welchem Namen...


Vielleicht auch ein Grund für manch einen sich hier nicht (mehr) zu engagieren: Die ständige Gehirnwäsche durch die Obrigkeit. Und die tendenziöse Moderation.
Ein Beispiel dafür ist, dass von seiten der Administration offenkundig Off Topic Beiträge verfasst werden, wenn dann darauf reagiert wird, werden die Antwortbeiträge der Mitglieder als OT erklärt und verschoben.


Dieser Thread hier hat sich stellenweise sehr interessant entwickelt, mit differenzierten Beiträgen die zu lesen für mich ein wirklicher Gewinn waren. Ich denke das kommt daher, dass die 'Redaktion' sich über weite Strecken herausgehalten hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Ich selbst war jahrzehntelang (!) Mitglied im VDSF, ohne es eigentlich zu bemerken.


Das zum Thema Information durch den Verband ...........


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Antonio und 996#h,
ihr habt natürlich beide auch Recht:m.
Nur ist es im Zusammenhang mit dem Gespenst der Abschaffung des Gewässerpools eben doch heute schon bemerkenswert, dass es die Vereinbarung hinsichtlich der gemeinsamen länderübergreifenden Nutzung eben auch mit dem VSDF-Land MV und den dem VDSF zugehörigen Gewässerteil Thüringens gibt#6. Hab ich noch was vergessen|kopfkrat:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ups, habe tatsächlich was vergessen. 72.000 ha Gewässerfläche in Polen:vik:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Du kannst auch weiter hoffen und harren, dass nicht alles ganz sao schlimm kommt...



Weder hoffe ich, noch harre ich, sondern ich kenne meine Leute vor Ort, hole mir meine Informationen von dort und aus dem Board. Analysiere, reflektiere und bilde mir dann meine eigene Meinung. 
Ich denke das wirst Du mir bei aller Meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen uns zugestehen. Oder willst Du mir sagen, was ich zu denken habe und ob ich nun auf dem richtigen oder falschen Weg bin? Bist Du Gott:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## daoxxnsepp (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Zusser schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch ein Grund für manch einen sich hier nicht (mehr) zu engagieren: Die ständige Gehirnwäsche durch die Obrigkeit. Und die tendenziöse Moderation.
> Ein Beispiel dafür ist, dass von seiten der Administration offenkundig Off Topic Beiträge verfasst werden, wenn dann darauf reagiert wird, werden die Antwortbeiträge der Mitglieder als OT erklärt und verschoben.



|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Ich denke das wirst Du mir bei aller Meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen uns zugestehen.


Selbstverständlich!!!!



> Bist Du Gott


Selbstverständlich nicht!!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Situation in den "poolfreien Gebieten" ist deswegen auch - bis auf Einzelfälle - sehr entspannt und auch nicht von Preisexplosionen gekennzeichnet.



Hui Brotfisch ... da weiß ich aber aus zahlreichen persönlichen Gesprächen das genaue Gegenteil zu berichten.

Aufnahme- und Mitgliedsgebühren im deutlich dreistelligen Bereich, Wartelisten bei der Mitgliederaufnahme im Jahresbereich, Klüngelei und Vetternwirtschaft bei Gastkartenvergabe, usw. usf.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Vereinsvorstand nach Gutdünken sinnige und vor allem unsinnige Regeln festlegen kann.

Unterhalte dich mal mit diversen Karpfenanglern aus den alten Bundesländern ... die können dir ganz sicher erhellende Informationen zukommen lassen.

Da beist die Maus keinen Faden ab: der Pool ist der einzige Garant dafür, dass liberale Regelungen auch auf Dauer erhalten bleiben. Sobald die Kleinstaaterei ausgerufen wurde und jeder Verein machen kann, was er will (und das wird passieren - Menschen sind so), beginnt das Gastkartensammeln (nebst finanzieller Belastung), Klüngeln und Streiten.

Ganz zu schweigen von der dann fehlenden Möglichkeit, sein anglerisches Einzugsgebiet zu erweitern ... Ich wäre in meiner Vorliebe für wechselnde Gewässer massiv eingeschränkt und für mich persönlich gibt es nicht schöeres, als mich an neuen Gewässern neuen Herausforderungen zu stellen.

Jahrein jahraus am selben Tümpel sitzen? Nee, beim besten Willen nicht!


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Zusser schrieb:


> ...Information ist wichtig.
> Andererseits sehe ich nicht, an welcher Stelle mit der VDSF oder mein Landesverband mir wichtige Informationen vorenthält. Ich bin schließlich Angler, kein Politiker!
> So wird es wohl den meisten gehen, das ist meiner Meinung nach ein weiterer Grund für das eher geringe Interesse an den Politikthemen hier.
> 
> ...



Auch ein interessanter Ansatz, warum diese Themen nicht stärker angenommen werden und auch ich habe wieder ein stückweit Lust bekommen mich auf sachlicher Basis trotz bestehender Meinungsverschiedenheiten im Board auszutauschen. Muß ich mal drüber nachdenken. 
Allerdings würde das nicht, dass von mir bemerkte mangelnde Interesse außerhalb des Boards erklären|kopfkrat.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zusser (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



antonio schrieb:


> zusser du kommst aber nicht drumrum zuzugeben, daß die meisten sinnlosen regeln in "vdsf-ländern" vorzufinden sind.


Da hast du durchaus recht. Zwei Punkte gebe ich aber zu bedenken, abgesehen davon dass Anglerverbände (leider) keine Gesetze machen:

Ob eine Regelung sinnlos ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 
Z.B. finde ich selbst die Fischerprüfung sinnvoll, ein bekannter Board-Administrator vertritt die gegenteilige Meinung. Wen immer ich in meinem Verein frage, kaum jemand würde diese Prüfung abschaffen wollen.
Übrigens: Erst die Diskussion in diesem Board hat mich selbst vom Gegner zum Befürworter dieser Prüfung gemacht.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass der Westen bezüglich des Angelns und der Gewässerstruktur ganz anders strukturiert ist als der Osten. Genauso die politische Vergangenheit.
Ich denke, dass man die restriktivere Gesetzgebung der meisten westlichen Bundesländer vor allem an diesen regionalen Verhältnissen festmachen kann. Im Westen gehören die Landesverbände meist dem VDSF an.

Das erinnert mich an die Statistik, dass in Ländern mit zurückgehender Storchenpopulation die Geburtenraten sinken.
Vollkommen richtig, nur stimmt der kausale Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... 	Zitat:
> Ich denke das wirst Du mir bei aller Meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen uns zugestehen.
> Selbstverständlich!!!!
> 
> ...



Schade. Also dass Du nicht Gott bist. Ich hätte den Typen gerne mal kennen gelernt.

Wenn dem aber so ist, wie Du sagst, dann würde ich Dich bitten mich zukünftig nicht zu analysieren, was ich tue oder warum ich wie handele. Ich glaube dazu kennen wir uns dann noch zu wenig:q.

Danke

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Zusser schrieb:


> Da hast du durchaus recht. Zwei Punkte gebe ich aber zu bedenken, abgesehen davon dass Anglerverbände (leider) keine Gesetze machen:
> 
> 
> Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass der Westen bezüglich des Angelns und der Gewässerstruktur ganz anders strukturiert ist als der Osten. Genauso die politische Vergangenheit.
> Ich denke, dass man die restriktivere Gesetzgebung der meisten westlichen Bundesländer vor allem an diesen regionalen Verhältnissen festmachen kann. Im Westen gehören die Landesverbände meist dem VDSF an.


 
Könntest Du das näher erklären?
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> Aufnahme- und Mitgliedsgebühren im deutlich dreistelligen Bereich, Wartelisten bei der Mitgliederaufnahme im Jahresbereich, Klüngelei und Vetternwirtschaft bei Gastkartenvergabe, usw. usf.
> ...
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Vereinsvorstand nach Gutdünken sinnige und vor allem unsinnige Regeln festlegen kann.
> ...



Sehr richtig bemerkt#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zusser (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Allerdings würde das nicht, dass von mir bemerkte mangelnde Interesse außerhalb des Boards erklären|kopfkrat.


Da könnte reinspielen, dass die Aufgaben eines Bundesverbandes, vereinigt oder nicht, den Angler in der Regel eher nicht so stark tangieren. Beispiel sind Treffen mit irgendwelchen Politikern. Das kann man zur Kenntnis nehmen, viel mehr aber eigentlich auch nicht.

Die meisten Angler wollen wohl auch nicht Politik machen, vor allem wenn die Gesamtsituation eigentlich als gut angesehen wird.
Diese Vermutung wird zum Beispiel dadurch gestützt, dass bei wirklich schmerzhaften Themen, z.B. beim Kormoran, unter den Anglern plötzlich diskutiert wird, sogar Demonstrationen fanden im letzten Jahr statt.
Oder die Besatzpolitik, die wird teilweise hitzig diskutiert, ist aber (im Westen) in der Regel eine reine Vereinsangelegenheit.


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Zusser schrieb:


> Da könnte reinspielen, dass die Aufgaben eines Bundesverbandes, vereinigt oder nicht, den Angler in der Regel eher nicht so stark tangieren. Beispiel sind Treffen mit irgendwelchen Politikern. Das kann man zur Kenntnis nehmen, viel mehr aber eigentlich auch nicht.
> 
> Die meisten Angler wollen wohl auch nicht Politik machen, vor allem wenn die Gesamtsituation eigentlich als gut angesehen wird.
> Diese Vermutung wird zum Beispiel dadurch gestützt, dass bei wirklich schmerzhaften Themen, z.B. beim Kormoran, unter den Anglern plötzlich diskutiert wird, sogar Demonstrationen fanden im letzten Jahr statt.
> Oder die Besatzpolitik, die wird teilweise hitzig diskutiert, ist aber (im Westen) in der Regel eine reine Vereinsangelegenheit.



Ja ein solcher Gedanke kam mir auch schon mehrfach und gerade was den Kormoran und den Besatz angeht habe ich das auch so bemerkt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

alles richtig, was sind denn die Aufgaben /Rolle eines Bundesverbandes und wer sind seine Mitglieder , die er informieren muss ( neben einer vernünftigen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) doch nicht der Angler.
Um den müßte sich eigentlich, doch viel eher sein LV kümmern, wenn um die Fragen geht die den Angler bewegen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



angler1996 schrieb:


> alles richtig, was sind denn die Aufgaben /Rolle eines Bundesverbandes und wer sind seine Mitglieder , die er informieren muss ( neben einer vernünftigen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) doch nicht der Angler.
> Um den müßte sich eigentlich, doch viel eher sein LV kümmern, wenn um die Fragen geht die den Angler bewegen.
> Gruß A.



Ja dem stimme ich zu, deshalb finde ich den Gedanken eines großen gemeinsamen Dachverbandes und gleichzeitig starke angelfreundliche Landesverbände auch gar nicht so schlimm. Kein absolutes Muss, aber eben auch kein kategorisches Nein.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Hat eigentlich schonmal irgendjemand darüber nachgedacht, welche Vorteile ein gemeinsamer Verband überhaupt bringt?

Ich meine, wir diskutieren ja fast nur über die Nachteile und Gefahren. Aber es muss doch gravierende Vorteile haben, solche Anstrengungen, solche Debatten und Grabenkämpfe überhaupt zu führen. 

Wie sieht denn die Verbandsstruktur in Deutschland heute aus?

Da haben wir zwei Bundesverbände, die in der Vergangenheit was genau gemacht haben ? 

Dann haben wir in jedem Bundesland bis zu vier (NRW) vielleicht in anderen Ländern auch noch mehr? Landsverbände. 

Hinzu kommt, dass es in manchen Bundesländern ( z.B. Thüringen) noch erhebliches Reibungspotential untereinanader gibt. 

Jetzt werden ja tausend Treueeide geschworen, dass sich in der Landesverbandsstruktur -Verantwortung und -arbeit nichts ändern soll. 

OK.

Europa soll nach Aussage beider Verbandpräsidenten auch kein Thema sein.

Auch gut (oder schlecht). 

Angenommen, die Fusion gelingt nun ( dabei lassen wir einfach mal unter den Tisch fallen, ob sich der eine oder andere Landesverband dann ausklinkt). 

Dann haben wir einen gemeinsamen Bundesverband, der was tut ?

Dann haben wir (in NRW) vier Landesverbände, die alle die gleiche Fahne tragen.

Weiter angenommen, der Bundesverband mischt sich nicht in die Arbeit der Landesverbände ein, hätten wir dann z.B. in NRW den:

- DAFV- Landesverband Westfalen-Lippe

- DAFV Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe ( jo, das sind zwei)

- Rheinischen DAFV Landesverband von 1880

( alle drei VDSF)

- DAFV Landesverband NRW ( DAV)

In anderen Bundesländern haben wir nur zwei Verbände, eben VDSF und DAV-Landesverband

Wie sieht dann die Zukunft aus?

Haben wir in NRW statt vier, nur noch einen Landesverband?
Fusionieren die anderen Landesverbände auch miteinander?

Wenn ja, sind die Sorgen und Gefahren im Falle einer Fusion durchaus berechtigt. Denn mit Fusionen auf Landesverbandsebenen werden auch Pöstchen und Positionen neu gemischt. Und dann kann durchaus ein ehemaliger VDSF Scherge plötzlich Macht über die Gewässerpools bekommen. Dann steht doch plötzlich die VDSF-Denke an der Spitze eines bis dato anglerfreundlichen Landesverbandes.

Wenn Nein, und das wird ja beschworen, wofür soll der ganze TamTam dann gut sein ? 

Werden sich die Landesverbandsfürsten Müller, Schmitz und Meier plötzlich einig sein und gemeinsam und stark die Angelpolitik in ihrem Bundesland vertreten?
Oder hacken sie sich wie bisher gegenseitig die Augen aus, reden nicht mitenander und kochen ihr eigenes Süppchen ? 

Also, welche Vorteile einer Fusion rechtfertigen die allerkleinste Gefahr, die von ebensolcher ausgeht?


----------



## Zusser (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



antonio schrieb:


> [..]was hat ein nachtangel oder setzkescherverbot als beispiel(diese sind für mich unsinnig) mit regionalen(bl-weiten) verhältnissen zu tun?


..dass die Angler, Vereinsvorstände, Verbandsfunktionäre in verschiedenen Ländern unterschiedliche Meinung zu den von dir erwähnten Themen haben. Und dass ihr Einfluss auf die Politik in unterschiedlichen Ländern unterschiedlich stark ist.

Schau mal nach Bayern, in ganz Bayern darf man nachts Angeln. Außer in einem Regierungsbezirk: in Oberbayern ist es verboten. Ist da etwa der VDSF als Bundesverband schuld?
Glaubst du, dieser Bezirk würde das Nachtangelverbot plötzlich aufheben, weil im fusionierten Gesamtverband in der Satzung stehen würde, dass das Nachtangeln Verbandsziel ist?

Ich finde die von dir erwähnten Verbote auch falsch, auch wenn sie mich nicht selbst treffen, wenn ich nicht gerade im Urlaub bin. Dass sie abgeschafft werden, wenn ich öffentlich bei jeder Gelegenheit meinen Bundesverband beschimpfe, das glaube ich allerdings nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, dann nimmt mich keiner mehr Ernst, mein Einfluss sinkt auf Null.


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ralle ist mir zuvor gekommen. Wollte gerade mal fragen, welche Vorteile den so ein schniecker Bundesverband hat, insbesondere für die Mitglieder.

Also Landespolitik soll ja tabu sein. OK

Was dann? EU-Politik wurde zumindest bei uns propagiert, scheint doch nich so. Hm, eher schlecht.

Bundespolitik: Ein weites Feld. Hat aber auch keiner wirklich was zu gesagt. Teure Bilder mit Frau Aigner die dann über die verbandseigene Zeitschrift verteilt werden? Bringt nichts, zumindest nichts greifbares.

Also was dann? Was kann ein VDSF oder DAV LV dabei gewinnen?

Da wären die Teilnahme an internationalen Wettbewerben. Hat der DAV, der VDSF will das nicht. Also nicht so gut für DAVler.

Was noch? Ah, der anerkannte Naturschutzverband. Hat der VDSF, der DAV nicht. Der DAV würde es gern nutzen, der VDSF nutzt ihn auch, allerdings wohl eher gegen die Interessen der eigenen Mitglieder.

Wie siehts bei den Anglerpolitischen Grundsätzen aus? Der VDSF bezieht eindeutige Positionen zu gewissen Fragen, sprich er nimmt Partei für die eine oder andere Sichtweise (siehe Mustergewässerordnung). Der DAV scheint neutraler eingestellt. Also auch eher negativ für eine Vereinigung, wenn man die neutralen Einstellungen präferiert.

Was bleibt noch übrig? Der Gewässerfonds. Hauptsächlich beim DAV beheimatet. Was ein Schatz. Was könnte man damit nicht alles machen. Und der soll so bleiben? Hm, in einem Verband?  Wäre schon sehr komisch. In einigen Mitgliedsverbänden muss für jeden Tümpel ne extra teure Karte erworben werden. Und da ist ja noch die Aussage des VDSF: "Man möchte sich weiter günstige Möglichkeiten zum Angeln schaffen". Bleiben also 2 Möglichkeiten. Der Zugang zum Fonds ohne Gegenleistung (sprich ohne die eigenen Gewässer einzubringen) wird ermöglicht, oder es muss etwas getan werden, dass nicht so große (finanzielle) Unterschiede vorhanden sind. Kurz und gut der Fonds muss "umgestaltet" werden. Am besten die Vereine übernehmen das. Dann ist alles geregelt. Man hat geregelte einheitliche Strukturen und wer braucht schon nen Gewässerfonds. 

(Im übrigen, der Hinweis auf Meck-Pom und den Fonds hinkt für mich. Würde jemand vor einer Vereinigung dort irgend etwas ändern, würde das eine Vereinigung auf Jahrzehnte hinaus unmöglich machen.)

Wozu brauchen wir denn dann nun einen Bundesverband. Und warum sollte ein LV darin Mitglied sein. Was bringt das?
Würde es nicht reichen einen assoziativen Staus einzunehmen als LV?


----------



## gründler (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Zusser 

VDSF sowie DAV Mitglied,und gut 25 Jahre für einen VDSF LV tätig gewesen,nicht dfas es heißt die hier schreien sind nicht insolviert.

Und wir brauchen auch gar nicht den VDSF schön reden,er hat alles mit Ja abgesegnet was von Nabu und co kam.

Gegewehr darf es nicht geben weil Nabu und co sind Partner,darum auch kein Kormoranplan vom VDSF bezw.nur ein Warmduscherplan um Angler zu beruhigen.

Anfragen von Jägern an VDSF Abgeordnete zum thema Kormoranjagd in gewissen bereichen = Wir müssen uns der Nabu beugen da wir im gleichen Boot sitzen.

Das ganze System VDSF Nabu....ist ein Spiel von einigen wenigen,und der rest hat sich zu fügen.

Wer was anderes sagt versucht nur die Sache schön zu reden bezw.böööölgt mit der Herde weil die Gehirnwäsche zu 98% vollzogen ist.

Nur ein paar Dumme Deutsche Angler die hier schreiben und sich z.t.Jahrelang den Arsch aufgerißen haben sind die Buhmänner die nicht die Wahrheit sagen und darum VDSF gegner geworden sind.

Im VDSF herscht nur eins = Versklavung der Mitglieder und deren Amtsträgern.

Wer das abstreitet belügt sich selber.

lg ein Ex LV Amtsträger


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Hui Brotfisch ... da weiß ich aber aus zahlreichen persönlichen Gesprächen das genaue Gegenteil zu berichten.
> 
> Aufnahme- und Mitgliedsgebühren im deutlich dreistelligen Bereich, Wartelisten bei der Mitgliederaufnahme im Jahresbereich, Klüngelei und Vetternwirtschaft bei Gastkartenvergabe, usw. usf.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wolkenkrieger,

die Karpfengeangelei ist vielleicht noch mal ein Sondergebiet, in dem ich mich nicht so besonders gut auskenne. Da sage ich dann jetzt erst einmal nichts dazu.

Die von Dir beschriebenen lokalen Probleme gibt es in der Tat. Ich behaupte ja schließlich nicht, dass in jedem Verein klug entschieden wird. Überteuerte Beiträge und Aufnahmegebühren, willkürliche Beschränkungen, Gastkartenrestriktionen - das kommt in den Vereinen vor, die auch sonst strukturelle Probleme haben und offensichtlich weder an Nachwuchs, noch an zusätzlichen Einnahmen interessiert sind. Man könnte in die Mängelliste sicher auch noch Besatzfehlentscheidungen hinzufügen (früher gab es da ein Vetorecht des Gewässerwartes, wenn die Mehrheit der JHV das Besatzgeld etwa für fangfähige Fische ausgeben wollte).

Man kann sich trefflich streiten, ob es nun in Vereinshand überwiegend schlecht oder überwiegend gut läuft. Darüber gibt es aber keine wirklichen, flächendeckenden, belastbaren Erhebungen. Mir hat da vor vielen Jahren vorgeschwebt, eine Art Angelgüteatlas zu schaffen - mithilfe der Angler vor Ort. Trotz großer Mehrheit, die dieser Antrag bekam, hat das der VDSF seinerzeit nicht umgesetzt. Ist aber teilweise auch meine Schuld.

Aber ich bin überzeugt, dass die gezeigten Fehlentwicklungen letztlich den Vereinen so sehr schaden werden, dass sie sie früher oder später korrigieren werden. Dafür gibt es ja auch Schulungen der Vorstände. In einem Jahr mache ich zu wenigl Werbung für mein Gewässer, da habe ich zwar kein Geld aus dem Gastkartenverkauf, im nächsten Jahr mache ich zu viel, da habe ich zwar Geld, aber auch Aufräumarbeiten ohne Ende und vielleicht sogar noch "verdrängte" oder verärgerte Mitglieder, die mich nicht wiederwählen. Thomas F. würde an dieser Stelle fragen, woher ich meinen Optimismus nehme ;-). Da würde ich erwidern: Mit welchem Mechanismus werden eigentlich Fehlentwicklungen in einem Pool korrigiert?

Interessant finde ich den Aspekt von der Erweiterung des anglerischen Einzugsgebietes. Also ich habe die MV-Küstenkarte, 150 Stromkilometer Oderkarte und wenn ich nach Dänemark oder nach Oberbayern fahre, dann hole ich mir die Wochen(end)karten und angele los. An immer dem gleichen Tümpel zu sitzen, das wünsche ich keinem Angler. Deswegen ja auch mein Vorschlag einer Vermarktungsgemeinschaft der Angelkarten: Jeder Verein gibt ein Kartenkontingent in die Vertriebsgemeinschaft und jeder Angler kann sich eben alle Karten en bloc kaufen (und hat damit den gleichen Aufwand wie bisher) oder er kauft selektiv, was er beangeln will und hat dadurch geringere Kosten. Wenn ich beispielsweise in dem Gewässerverzeichnis des LAV Brandenburg blättere, dann wird mir sofort klar, dass ich an den meisten Gewässern nicht, voraussichtlich nie angeln werde.

Aber eigentlich ist in diesem thread ja mittlerweile sehr deutlich geworden, dass die Poolfrage Länderfrage ist und somit nichts mit der Fusion zu tun hat. Für die (nicht von Dir) behauptete Unterstützung des DAV für die Pools hätte ich gerne Nachweise. Ansonsten ist das Thema hier eigentlich OT.
(Macht aber trotzdem Spaß.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Für die (nicht von Dir) behauptete Unterstützung des DAV für die Pools hätte ich gerne Nachweise. Ansonsten ist das Thema hier eigentlich OT


.

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=82

und aktueller:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225120


> 15. Unterstützung freiwilliger Vereinbarungen zwischen Fischereiausübungsberechtigten zur gemeinsamen anglerischen Nutzung von Gewässern über Verbands- und Landesgrenzen hinweg als Voraussetzung dafür, dass die Angelfischerei möglichst freizügig für viele Mitglieder des Verbandes gestaltet werden kann.




Da das aber ja nicht festgeschrieben ist, sondern laut Markstein die Satzung dem nur nicht entgegensteht und man dafür arbeiten könnte, wenns dem VDSF gefällt, ist das natürlich keinen Schuss Pulver wert.


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Boar, wenn ich das schon lese "Kartenkontingent", da dreht sich mir der Magen um. So ein ausgewiesener S.... 

Was glaubt Herr Brotfisch warum der Gewässerfonds wohl so günstig ist?
Nicht weil man sich die Rosinen raus picken kann. Es ist eine Soldiargemeinschaft. Und die lebt nur wenn jeder das gleiche zahlt. Sonst hat man paar Gewässer da gehen die Karten weg wie warme Semmeln und der Rest bleibt. Das führt innerhalb kürzester Zeit zur Auflösung des Fonds. Schlicht weil man sich dann die Gewässer nicht mehr leisten kann, denn es fehlt an den Einnahmen für alle Gewässer.


----------



## Tomasz (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Abgesehen vom Tonfall, stimme ich Ivo zu. Das Prinzip des Fonds ist ein Solidarprinzip, dass sich über Jahrzehnte hinweg bewährt hat. Es mag wie bei den wenigen Salmonidengewässern in Brandenburg und der dortigen Besatzpolitik für die Salmonidengewässer teils berechtigte Kritik geben. Aber auch dies ist Teil der Solidargemeinschaft für diejenigen, die nicht kilometerweit fahren und und sich dort teure Gastkarten leisten können.
Zum Thema Besatzpolitik kann ich aber auch sagen, dass sich einige aus meinem Verein, für ein Gewässer der Dahme-Seenkette gerne einen zusätzlichen Besatz zu der natürlich vorkommenden Zanderpopulation wünschen, um mehr Zander fange zu können. Dies wird aber zurecht vom KAV abgelehnt. Müssen die einheimischen Angler halt ihre Methoden anpassen und nicht nach wie vor mit schwerem Gerät und Köderfisch angeln, sondern wie andere auch den Fisch aktiv suchen 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Wozu brauchen wir denn dann nun einen Bundesverband. Und warum sollte ein LV darin Mitglied sein. Was bringt das?
Würde es nicht reichen einen assoziativen Staus einzunehmen als LV?[/QUOTE]

@ Ivo
Assoziativer Status bedeutet kein Stimmrecht. Wo ist da der verbandsdemokratische Mehrwert?

Ich nehme mal ein Beispiel: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Ein positives Image des Anglers in der Öffentlichkeit (nicht Angler-Öffentlichkeit) ist, glaube ich, sogar ein Anliegen des Boards - auf jeden Fall eminent wichtig, weil dadurch auch das Bild des Anglers in den Augen der Abgeordneten geprägt wird. Landesverbände haben schon erhebliche Schwierigkeiten, überhaupt die eigenen Belange nach vorne zu bringen, von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen.

Weiteres Beispiel: Lobbyarbeit. Auch da haben Landesverbände überwiegend zu wenig Ressourcen. Die These, dass es einer Bundes-Lobby nicht bedürfe, weil Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, greift zu kurz. Die Bundesfischereiministerin ist zugleich natürlich auch Mitglied einer Partei und wird natürlich auch von Menschen aus ihrem Landesverband beraten und berät umgekehrt natürlich auch diese. Schließlich die Einflussmöglichkeiten: Sie werden um so größer, je höher die Zahl der organisierten Angler ist. Landesverbände, die isoliert agieren, können auch keine abgestimmte Willensbildung erzeugen - und das ist Grundvoraussetzungen, um bei Politikern eine offene Tür zu bekommen.

Die Liste lässt sich fortsetzen.
Mache ich aber jetzt nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Ich nehme mal ein Beispiel: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Ein positives Image des Anglers in der Öffentlichkeit (nicht Angler-Öffentlichkeit) ist, glaube ich, sogar ein Anliegen des Boards - auf jeden Fall eminent wichtig, weil dadurch auch das Bild des Anglers in den Augen der Abgeordneten geprägt wird. Landesverbände haben schon erhebliche Schwierigkeiten, überhaupt die eigenen Belange nach vorne zu bringen, von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen.


Ist eines unserer Anliegen - aber es ist auch klar, dass unsere unfähigen Verbände und Funktionäre dazu leider nicht in der Lage sind, egal von welcher "Seite"...
Bewiesen durch die "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" um die leidige Fusion..



> Weiteres Beispiel: Lobbyarbeit.


Nur wünschenswert, wenn man vorher als Angler weiss und auch festgeschrieben wird, für was der Verband eintreten soll.

Ist unsere alte Forderung
Festschreiben, dass es nicht zu weiteren Restriktionen und Verboten kommt wie durch den VDSF..
Ansonsten schadet eine Fusion durch ausschalten der Alternative mehr als sie nützt.

Daher gilt weiter:
*KEINE FUSION OHNE UNTERSCHREIBEN ANGELPOLITISCHER LEITLINIEN UND EINES VERHALTENSKODEXES!!*


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Boar, wenn ich das schon lese "Kartenkontingent", da dreht sich mir der Magen um. So ein ausgewiesener S....
> 
> Was glaubt Herr Brotfisch warum der Gewässerfonds wohl so günstig ist?
> Nicht weil man sich die Rosinen raus picken kann. Es ist eine Soldiargemeinschaft. Und die lebt nur wenn jeder das gleiche zahlt. Sonst hat man paar Gewässer da gehen die Karten weg wie warme Semmeln und der Rest bleibt. Das führt innerhalb kürzester Zeit zur Auflösung des Fonds. Schlicht weil man sich dann die Gewässer nicht mehr leisten kann, denn es fehlt an den Einnahmen für alle Gewässer.



@Ivo
Wenn ich mir ein Haus baue, dann kaufe ich nicht gleich das ganze Sortiment Dachziegeln, dass die Baufirma hat, selbst wenn sie mir einen "supergünstigen Paketpreis" anbietet.

Mit Deiner Argumentation könnte man genauso gut alle Pauschalreisen, egal wohin, zum gleichen Einheitspreis anbieten. Dann zahlt der Malle-Touri eben mit für diejenigen, die in die Karibik fliegen. Ist doch solidarisch, oder?

Das mit der Solidarität ist nun wirklich Gewäsch des Verbandes, Augenwischerei. Hier zahlen die Seltenangler an ihrem Heimatgewässer solidarisch für diejenigen, die von einem Teich zum nächsten hoppen, weil der nicht so verschmutzt ist wie der vorhergehende. Tolle Solidarität! Wenn nicht die allermeisten Angler ihre Hausgewässer bevorzugen würden, sondern tatsächlich so vielseitig und so mobil währen, dass sie den ganzen Pool beangeln würden, dann müßte in der Folge auch der Poolpreis angehoben werden. 

Von der Verantwortung für das Gewässer, die ich mit dem Kauf einer Karte und dem Angeln übernehme, bleibt doch in einem Einheitssystem nichts mehr übrig. Und so sieht es dann auch an den Ufern entsprechend aus. Aber dafür haben wir ja die örtlichen Vereine und ihre Jugendgruppen, die dürfen dann den Müll wieder einsammeln. Kriegen die eigentlich etwas dafür vom Landesverband.

Wer Pool sagt, will eigentlich freies Angeln ohne die Formalitäten des Angelkartenerwerbs. Dann soll man auch so konsequent sein und den Pool gänzlich kostenfrei ausgestalten. Besatz- und Bewirtschaftungskosten müssten dann durch eine erhöhte Fischereiabgabe reingebracht werden. Womit der Pool allerdings von den Zuweisungen des Landeshaushaltes abhängig wäre. Nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Ivo
> Wenn ich mir ein Haus baue, dann kaufe ich nicht gleich das ganze Sortiment Dachziegeln, dass die Baufirma hat, selbst wenn sie mir einen "supergünstigen Paketpreis" anbietet.


Warum nicht, wenn das gesamte Paket günstiger wäre als der Einzelkauf?


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist eines unserer Anliegen - aber es ist auch klar, dass unsere unfähigen Verbände und Funktionäre dazu leider nicht in der Lage sind, egal von welcher "Seite"...
> Bewiesen durch die "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" um die leidige Fusion..
> 
> 
> ...



@Thomas
Dass die Qualität der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auch der Bundesverbände sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt, gebe ich Dir gerne zu. Vor gut zehn Jahren waren die meisten der Funktionäre nicht einmal davon überzeugt, dass man so etwas wirklich braucht. Und heute? Man möchte zwar, aber es ist unheimlich schwierig, aus dem Kreis der Ehrenamtlichen da das notwendige Personal zu rekrutieren, dass dazu auch in der Lage ist. Ein Feierabendreferent reicht dazu schon auf LV-Ebene nicht aus. Und das ist - nebenbei - auch einer der Gründe, weswegen die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nach innen so dürftig ist (etwaigen Unterlassensvorsatz einmal außen vor gelassen).
Und zur Lobbyarbeit: Es gibt keinen Verband, der zu Ministern oder Abgeordneten rennt und sagt, verschärft mal die Gesetze zulasten meiner Mitglieder. Selbst wenn es das gäbe, dann würden die Politiker ihn nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum nicht, wenn das gesamte Paket günstiger wäre als der Einzelkauf?




Wie das betriebswirtschaftlich gehen soll, lieber Thomas, müsstest Du mir ja wirklich mal vorrechnen.

Deine These ist ja wohl, dass der Gewässerpool etwas verschenkt. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Wenn die Absicht beim Gewässerpool so großherzig wäre, warum muss ein Verein, der Mitglied in einem Pool-Landesverband ist, die von ihm angepachteten Gewässer zwangsweise in den Pool geben?


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Boar, wenn ich das schon lese "Kartenkontingent", da dreht sich mir der Magen um. So ein ausgewiesener S....
> 
> Was glaubt Herr Brotfisch warum der Gewässerfonds wohl so günstig ist?
> Nicht weil man sich die Rosinen raus picken kann. Es ist eine Soldiargemeinschaft. Und die lebt nur wenn jeder das gleiche zahlt. Sonst hat man paar Gewässer da gehen die Karten weg wie warme Semmeln und der Rest bleibt. Das führt innerhalb kürzester Zeit zur Auflösung des Fonds. Schlicht weil man sich dann die Gewässer nicht mehr leisten kann, denn es fehlt an den Einnahmen für alle Gewässer.



Und noch eins:
Welches Interesse hat ein Landesverband mit Pool bei einem Einheitspreis, die Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand zu verbessern? Gar keins, im Gegenteil, dass sind nur zusätzliche Kostenfaktoren, die den Profit verringern. Du bist im Pool gezwungen, die schlechten Gewässer mitzufinanzieren und trägst obendrein noch dazu bei, dass nichts besser wird.

Was Du Rosinenpicken nennst, nenne ich Wahlfreiheit. Wenn der Angler entscheiden kann, dass er schlechte Gewässer nicht finanziert, kann sich der Pächter überlegen, ob er durch Verringerung des Kartenpreises mehr Karten verkauft oder durch Verbesserung des Gewässers. Wenn er aber das Geld sowieso kriegt, wird er BEIDES unterlassen. Das der Poolpreis günstig ist, ist gemessen an dem, was vom Angler genutzt wird, ein Märchen.


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn nicht die allermeisten Angler ihre Hausgewässer bevorzugen würden, sondern tatsächlich so vielseitig und so mobil währen, dass sie den ganzen Pool beangeln würden, dann müßte in der Folge auch der Poolpreis angehoben werden.




Warum? 

Stimmt so überhaupt nicht. Zum Rest sag ich nichts mehr. Sag ja, typischer VDSF-Funktionär. So stell ich mir das vor. Und wenn wir übernommen sind wird uns dann beigebracht was bei uns alles schlecht ist und geändert werden muss. Fonds weg, Einschränkungen her. Gibt ja keinen mehr der es anders machen könnte. Andere Meinungen werden unterdrückt.

Ob mein LV Stimmberechtigt ist im Bundesverband oder nicht würde nach einer Übernahme völlig unerheblich sein! Die Politik macht Bayern, BaWü, evtl BRB und NRW. Der Rest ist abgemeldet. Also wozu sich der Gefahr aussetzen alles zu machen was der Bundesverband will? Und wozu nen Haufen Geld rein pumpen für nix und wieder nix? Die Bundesvertretung soll ja anscheinend nicht gestärkt werden, Stichwort angestellte Funktionäre. Wie will man den deine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit realisieren? Mit ehrenamtlichem Funktionären? Das wird doch jetzt schon nichts. Und dann solls besser werden? Wers glaubt wird selig.


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und noch eins:
> Welches Interesse hat ein Landesverband mit Pool bei einem Einheitspreis, die Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand zu verbessern? Gar keins, im Gegenteil, dass sind nur zusätzliche Kostenfaktoren, die den Profit verringern. Du bist im Pool gezwungen, die schlechten Gewässer mitzufinanzieren und trägst obendrein noch dazu bei, dass nichts besser wird.
> 
> Was Du Rosinenpicken nennst, nenne ich Wahlfreiheit. Wenn der Angler entscheiden kann, dass er schlechte Gewässer nicht finanziert, kann sich der Pächter überlegen, ob er durch Verringerung des Kartenpreises mehr Karten verkauft oder durch Verbesserung des Gewässers. Wenn er aber das Geld sowieso kriegt, wird er BEIDES unterlassen. Das der Poolpreis günstig ist, ist gemessen an dem, was vom Angler genutzt wird, ein Märchen.



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass mein LV nach Gewinn streben soll. 
Geht auch nicht. 

Jaja ich habs verstanden, der Pool ist schlecht und muss weg, am besten vorgestern, nach VDSF-Ansicht. Schön das du das so zeigst. Hoffentlich lesen es viele, greifen sich an den Kopf und lehnen die Übernahme ab.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wer Pool sagt, will eigentlich freies Angeln ohne die Formalitäten des Angelkartenerwerbs.



Genau! Und was ist daran so verkehrt bitte schön?

Ich sehe nichts negatives darin, mir am Montag Abend zu überlegen, am Dienstag Morgen meine Sachen ins Auto zu packen und aufs geratewohl an irgendein gewässer zu fahren, dass eine DAV-Kennung hat.

Oder auf einen Aufruf aus einem Anglerforum zu reagieren und kurzentschlossen in Landesteile zu fahren, die ich Stunden vorher noch nichtmal vom Namen her kannte.

Nach solch einem Aufruf habe ich einen neuen See zu meinen Favs dazu stellen dürfen und die Entscheidung nie bereut.

Du scheinst jemand zu sein, der seine Angeltrips plant. Das sei dir selbstredend freigestellt.

Ich kann dir mal kurz schildern, warum ich vor einigen Jahren in den DAV (wieder) eingetreten bin - nachdem ich jahrelang nur mit Tages- und Wochenkarten geangelt habe:

Ein Freund (DAV Mitglied in Berlin) rief mich an, ob wir nicht zwei Nächte ans Wasser wollen - und zwar den Tag vor dem Herrentag.

Also bin ich zu meiner örtlichen Kartenausgebestelle gefahren und wollte mir eine Wochenkarte nebst nachtangelerlaubnis holen. Wochenkarte war kein Problem (waren ja noch ganze 3 Stück vorhanden *gg*) - Nachtangelmarke? Fehlanzeige! Nach etlichen Telefonaten bin ich dann sage und schreibe 125km gefahren, um mir in einem kleinen Angelladen in einem Pupsdorf am Rande der Zivilisation die letzte Nachtangelmarke zu holen.

Und jetzt stelle man sich vor, man müsste sich noch Gastkarten für das auserwählte Gewässer holen!

Bei Einzelkämpfern, die ohnehin nur drei oder vier Gewässer befischen, mag das durchaus gehen ... bei Angler wie mich, die Angeln als eine Form des geselligen Beisammenseins betreiben und die ihren Freundeskreis nicht mal eben um die Ecke haben ... das ist schlicht utopisch zu denken, man könnte am Anfang des Jahres vorausschauend planen, an welchen Tümpel man sich im September treffen würde wollen.

In einem anderen Forum wird unregelmäßig ein Treffen organisiert ... und in der Gemeinschaft festgelegt, an welchem Gewässer man sich trifft.

Als DAV-Angler mit einem Pool in der Hinterhand sind solche Aktivitäten problemlos möglich. Beim Angewiesensein auf Gastkarten mag das reichlich schwerer bis nahezu unmöglich werden.

Und um Ivo's Einwand der Solidargemeinschaft aufzugreifen: genau diese Solidargemeinschaft ist es, die garantiert, dass auch weniger attraktive Gewässer bewirtschaftet werden. Die Attraktivität liegt nämlich im Auge des Betrachters, wie wir hier im Threat schon feststellen durften.

Ivo findet aus vielerlei (nachvollziehbaren) Gründen die Brandenburger Gewässer bisweilen unattraktiv - aber genau diese Gründe machen für mich ein Gewässer erst spannend und lohnnswert.

Ich persönlich zahle gern in diese Gemeinschaft ein, obwohl - und das gebe ich gern zu - ich bisher auch in 25 Jahren aktiven Anglerlebens nur einen Bruchteil dessen genutzt habe.

Aber - und das macht für mich den entscheidenden Unterschied aus - ich könnte, wenn ich wollte. Und zwar ohne mit der Kartensammlung los zu ziehen und ohne mir jeweils neue Regelungen etc. verinnerlichen zu müssen.

Der Gewässerpool, so wie er heute ist, funktioniert seit mehr als 60 Jahren hervorragend --- und das wird er in 60 Jahren auch noch, wenn man nicht versucht, das Rad neu zu erfinden.

Nenn mich ewig gestrig - in dem Fall ziehe ich mir die Jacke liebend gerne an.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> 
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=82
> 
> ...



Danke, dass Du das Poolthema wieder in das eigentliche Oberthema zurückholst. Naja, nach meiner Einschätzung wissen die Herren im DAV schon um den Stellenwert, den ein Pool für sie hat. Nicht zuletzt der Einnahmen wegen. 

Ja richtig, die "Vorteilsübersetzung" für den Pool war die Freizügigkeit. Ist ja im Prinzip auch aus Anglersicht ein guter Gedanke. Aber mit meinem Modell einer Vermarktungs- und Vertriebsgemeinschaft - davon hätten alle etwas - könnte diese Freizügigkeit annähernd in gleichem, vielleicht sogar noch größerem Umfang hergestellt werden wie durch den Pool. Allerdings mit der bisher nicht gegebenen Möglichkeit des Anglers, das Freizügigkeitsrecht in dem Maße zu finanzieren, wie er es auch nutzt. Was ist eigentlich dagegen einzuwenden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@ Wolkenkrieger,

ich bin ganz deiner Meinung.:m
Jemand der die Form des Angelns und des Miteinanders wie sie im DAV durch seinen Gewässerpool betrieben wird nicht kennt wird das nie Verstehen.
Ich für meinen Teil finde die Regelung mit den Gewässerpools von je her eine ganz tolle Sache.


@ Brotfisch,
ich war eigentlich immer der Meinung das ein e.V. keinen Gewinn im Sinne von Profit erwirtschaften darf und das eines seiner Ziele die Gemeinnützigkeit ist. Aber gut, das sieht man in den reihen des VDSF und gerade bei den LV's der alten Länder ganz anders. 
Wenn man deine Beiträge so liest kann man schon die Nähe zu den Ideologien des VDSF erkennen. |rolleyes
Ich hoffe genau wie ivo das es nie zu dieser unsäglichen "Fusion" kommt.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Genau! Und was ist daran so verkehrt bitte schön?
> 
> Ich sehe nichts negatives darin, mir am Montag Abend zu überlegen, am Dienstag Morgen meine Sachen ins Auto zu packen und aufs geratewohl an irgendein gewässer zu fahren, dass eine DAV-Kennung hat.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja nicht unsympathisch mit Deiner spontanen Angelei. (Mußte sehr lachen, als Du mich "verdächtigt" hast, meine Angeltrips zu planen - leider viel zu selten und zu wenig...) Aber so unterschiedlich ist es halt.

Ich streite das ja nicht ab, dass es für den Angler bequem ist im Pool. Ich habe lediglich behauptet, dass das in einer Vermarktungs- und Vertriebsgemeinschaft weitgehend ebenso möglich ist. Wenn die professionell aufgezogen ist, bekommst Du, was Du brauchst, wenn nötig bundesweit, über das Internet! 
Dort, etwa hier im AB, erhälst Du einen Tip. Du gehst an Deinen Kalender und siehst: morgen. Du gehst auf die Kartenseite im Internet und druckst Dir die Karten, die Du brauchen wirst, im Internet aus und zahlst per Kreditkarte. Dann brauchst Du nicht mal mehr Deine LAV-Gewässerkarte rauszusuchen ("In welcher Weste hatte ich die denn zuletzt?") Ist doch auch bequem?
(Bitte jetzt nicht mit 10% Bundesbürger ohne Internetzugang dagegenhalten: es sind ja auch andere Vertriebswege denkbar.)
Die Jahreskarte für ein Gewässer hat gegenüber einer Tageskarte den gleichen Nachteil, den der Pool hat: Breche ich mir im Januar kompliziert ein Bein und liege zehn Monate im Krankenhaus, dann angle ich für zwei Monate, habe aber zwölf bezahlt. Es besteht also kein Zusammenhang zwischen dem ausgelösten Befischungsdruck (und der potenziellen Entnahme) und dem sozialisierten Preis). Damit werden die Angler bevorzugt, die viel angeln und viel entnehmen, benachteiligt werden die Älteren, weniger Mobilen oder diejenigen, die nur wenig Zeit zum Angeln haben und diejenigen, die weniger entnehmen. (Das ist, was Ivo "Solidarität" nennt.) 
Ich glaube aber, dass es den Fischen und den Gewässern gut tun würde, wenn es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Preis und Angelnutzung gäbe. All inclusive - Reisen sind ja auch nicht gut für die Leber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und zur Lobbyarbeit: Es gibt keinen Verband, der zu Ministern oder Abgeordneten rennt und sagt, verschärft mal die Gesetze zulasten meiner Mitglieder. Selbst wenn es das gäbe, dann würden die Politiker ihn nicht ernst nehmen.



*VDSF-Bund*:
Obwohl Rechtsprechung wie rechtswissenschaftliche Aufsätze das klar widerlegen, ist für den VDSF - Bund die Zuführung gefangener Fische zur menschlichen Ernährung immer noch der einzig sinnvolle Grund, den die zum Angeln anerkennen und sie arbeiten daran, das in allen Landesgesetzen auch zu verankern...

Zudem sind die satzungsgemäß ein Naturschutz- und kein Anglerverband, insofern hast Du recht:
Die kümmern sich um Naturschutz und nicht um Angler.......

*VDSF-Saarland:*
Nachtangelverbot als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes verhängt, obwohl das nicht im Gesetz steht.

*VDSF B-W: *
Schreibt einen Brief an den Ministerpräsidenten wie schlecht die Angler sind und  dass man deswegen das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot beibehalten muss - WEIL DAS DIE REGIERUNG ABSCHAFFEN WOLLTE!

*VDSF S-H:*
Will gegen die gesetzliche gewollte Initiative verhindern, dass der Touristenschein ausgeweitet wird, weil sie für den Prüfungsdreck ne Vollzeitstelle haben.

*VDSF Bayern*:
Kämpft für das tierschutzwidrige gesetzliche Abknüppelgebot

*VDSF Niedersachsen:*
Knickt in vorauseilendem Gehorsam gegenüber Gesetzgeber ein, der gegen das gültige Gesetz ein Setzkescherverbot über die Behörde durchsetzen will.

*VANT (DAV Thüringen): *
Kämpft gegen die gesetzliche gewollte Ausweitung des Touristenscheines..

Brauchst Du weitere Beweise, wie gerade vor allem VDSF-Funktionäre und Verbände für immer weitere Verbote und Restriktionen kämpfen?

Oder würdest Du dann von Deiner obigen Aussage auch abrücken?



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist - nebenbei - auch einer der Gründe, weswegen die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nach innen so dürftig ist (etwaigen Unterlassensvorsatz einmal außen vor gelassen).


Und nach aussen eh nicht vorhanden,.

In der Mathematik mag minus plus minus am Ende plus ergenben.

*Bei der Fusion zweier unfähiger Verbände mit unfähigen Repräsentanten wird vielleicht für PETA, BUND oder NABU ein Plus rauskommen, für uns Angler aber sicher nicht.*

Warum sollte man so eine solche Fusion als Angler akzeptieren, wenn die Gefahr besteht dass alles noch schlimmer als jetzt wird - dann ohne Alternative - und die Chance auf welche Besserungen auch immer praktisch nur in hoffen und harren bestehen - was bekanntermaßen schon viele zum Narren gemacht hat?

*Deswegen nochmal:
Eine Fusion werde ich daher erst akzeptieren können, wenn entsprechende angelpolitische Leitlinien und ein Verhaltenskodex unterschrieben wäre.*

Und wenn Du mit Deiner positiven Einschätzung recht hättest (die ich auf Grund zig Jahren Erfahrung mit den Verbänden absolut nicht teile), dürfte es für die ja kein Problem sein, entsprechende Grundsätze und Kodex mit in die Satzung aufzunehmen.

Tun sie das nicht, darf man sich doch fragen: Warum?

Was wollen die dann?

Daher gilt weiter:
*KEINE FUSION OHNE UNTERSCHREIBEN ANGELPOLITISCHER LEITLINIEN UND EINES VERHALTENSKODEXES!!*


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

[Nachtrag]

Ich möchte im Übrigen nicht derjenige aus dem Verein sein, beim dem dreimal die Woche aufgeregte Angler auf dem Hof stehen und eine Gastkarte erwerben wollen. Und ich möchte schon gar nicht derjenige sein, der des nachtens am Tümpel patroillieren geht und kontrolliert, ob auch alle Carphunter und Welsjäger eine Gastkarte ihr eigen nennen.

Man stelle sich den Verwaltungsaufwand vor, der durch das Einführen von wie auch immer gearteten Gastkarten entstünde.

Ob nun zentral bei einer Vertriebsgesellschaft oder dezentral bei den Vereinen.

@Stuffel

"Meins"-Mentalität ... kenne ich von altdeutschen Angelkollegen zur Genüge. Und auch, dass ich von denen mehr als beneidet werde.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Jetzt hat sich mein Beitrag mit dem von Brotfisch überschnitten.

@Brotfisch

Du hast das Wort Kartenkontingent gebraucht, das impliziert, dass nur eine Anzahl X an Erlaubnisscheinen pro Gewässer vorrätig und angedacht sind (unendlich viele Erlaubniskarten ergäben ein Pool - nur mit anderem Namen).

Nun ruft mich im September eine Kumpelschar an, die mir offeriert, bei Bierchen und Steaks vom Grill nochmal die Karpfen zu ärgern ... an einem Gewässer, für das die Jungs eine Karte haben, ich aber nicht.

Da das ein recht interessanter Tümpel ist, der für seinen guten Karpfenbestand bekannt ist, ist der jahresanfängliche Run auf die Karten natürlich recht groß.

... und ich erhalte keine Karte mehr, weil das Kontingent ausgeschöpft ist.

Und nun? Grillen meine Kumpels ohne mich, weil ich sonst meine Boilies nicht dort versenken dürfte?

Das macht Sinn? In deiner Denke vielleicht. In meiner nicht!

Ich fürchte, hier treffen Vorstellungen und Erfahrungen aufeinander, die so gar nicht miteinander vereinbar sind.

Die Gefahr, die ich sehe, ist eine Priviligierung, wie man sie beispielsweise bei der Jagd erlebt. Gute Reviere sind beinahe unerschwinglich teuer - zumindest für den kleinen Mann. Und selbiges wird sich auch bei den Gewässern ergeben. So, wie es in den alten Bundesländern teilweise auch der Fall ist.

Brandeburg hat ganz wenige Salmonidengewässer ... in deiner KOnstellation träfen sich dort zum Fischen der Rechtsanwalt mit dem Zahnarzt ... der Kassierer von Lidl? Eher nicht!

Will ich das? Ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ Wolkenkrieger,
> 
> ich bin ganz deiner Meinung.:m
> Jemand der die Form des Angelns und des Miteinanders wie sie im DAV durch seinen Gewässerpool betrieben wird nicht kennt wird das nie Verstehen.
> ...



Nochmals der Hinweis: Mir ist keine Ideologie des VDSF bezüglich von Pools bekannt. Ich habe mit der Vertriebs- und Vermarktungsgemeinschaft ein eigenes Modell vorgeschlagen. Dieser Vorschlag ist nicht Gegenstand von Erörterungen innerhalb des VDSF. Deswegen gibt es auch keinen Zusammenhang zwischen der Fusionsfrage und der Frage des Gewässerpools. Wer etwas anderes behauptet, ohne es zu beweisen, versucht hier Nebelkerzen zu werfen, damit eine objektive Beurteilung der Fusion unmöglich wird.

Es mehren sich hier Beiträge, die andere Auffassungen à la "typisch VDSF" diffamieren. Ich würde mir da mal eine *Auseinandersetzung in der Sache* wünschen. Ich akzeptiere ja auch, dass Du gegen die Fusion bist, ohne Dich gleich als Verfechter "typisch sozialistischer Zwangssysteme" anzuprangern. Mit der Gleichung "DAV alles gut - VDSF schlecht" können wir die Diskussion sein lassen.

Mit Profit war nicht ein Überschuss im Landeshaushalt gemeint, sondern der Nettoertrag aus dem (selbst nicht rechtsfähigen) Pool. Der mehrt aber sehr wohl die Einnahmen des Landesverbandes. Stehen dem auf mehrere Jahre entsprechende Ausgaben gegenüber, wird dadurch weder der Vereins- noch der Gemeinnützigkeitsstatus gefährdet.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *VDSF-Bund*:
> Obwohl Rechtsprechung wie rechtswissenschaftliche Aufsätze das klar widerlegen, ist für den VDSF - Bund die Zuführung gefangener Fische zur menschlichen Ernährung immer noch der einzig sinnvolle Grund, den die zum Angeln anerkennen und sie arbeiten daran, das in allen Landesgesetzen auch zu verankern...
> 
> Zudem sind die satzungsgemäß ein Naturschutz- und kein Anglerverband, insofern hast Du recht:
> ...



Lieber Thomas,
viel Stoff, dass muss ich erstmal ausdrucken und in Ruhe lesen. Aber vorab: Was Deine Aussage zur Rechtsprechung zum Tierschutzgesetz betrifft, wäre ich ja froh, wenn es so wäre. Die letzten Urteile, die ich kenne (weiß nicht von wann), haben neben der Hege nur den Verzehr als vernünftigen Grund angesehen. Und meine davon abweichende Rechtsmeinung (ja, die habe ich, obwohl ich VDSF-Mitglied bin) ist, soweit ich weiß, leider (noch) nicht herrschend.
Ich komme auf Dich zurück.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> [Nachtrag]
> 
> Ich möchte im Übrigen nicht derjenige aus dem Verein sein, beim dem dreimal die Woche aufgeregte Angler auf dem Hof stehen und eine Gastkarte erwerben wollen. Und ich möchte schon gar nicht derjenige sein, der des nachtens am Tümpel patroillieren geht und kontrolliert, ob auch alle Carphunter und Welsjäger eine Gastkarte ihr eigen nennen.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Verwaltungsaufwand sehe ich nicht so. Der ist dort, wo es keinen Pool gibt, auch nicht wesentlich größer (außer natürlich bei den Fischereibehörden, bei denen Kartenausgeber ihre Karten zertifizieren lassen müssen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Ich würde mir da mal eine Auseinandersetzung in der Sache wünschen.


Ich auch, denn hier gehts nicht um Gewässerpool an sich, sondern nur um die Gefahr, dass auch der mit der Zeit zum Teufel geht, was angesichts der bisherigen VDSF-Poltik nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.

Wollt ihr das weiterdiskutieren, macht dazu einen eigenen Thread auf.

Hier gehts um die gemeinsame Erklärung der beiden Präsidenten, welche deren Unwillen und/oder Unfähigkeit beweist, gemeinsam anglerfreundliche angelpolitische Grundsätze zu finden, zu unterschreiben und mit einem Verhaltenskodex für alle Verbände und Funktionmäre zu untermauern.

Und darum, dass das ganze Vorgehen wiederum ein Beispiel für "gelebte Demokratie der Verbände und Funktionäre ist:
Alles zum abnicken ohne große Informatiion und Diskussionm in einem so engen Zeitrahmen durchdrücken, dass eine sinnvolle Diskussion gar nicht möglich wäre.

Daher werde ich zukünftig die Gewässerpoolstreitereien löschen (oder in einen entsprechenden Thread verschieben, wenn ihr den aufmacht). 



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was Deine Aussage zur Rechtsprechung zum Tierschutzgesetz betrifft, wäre ich ja froh, wenn es so wäre.



Es gibt kein einziges Urteil, das wegen des Tierschutzgesetzes da problematisch für Angler  wäre - im Gegenteil:
Es wurde noch NIE ein Angler z. B. wegen zurücksetzen eines Fisches verurteilt - nur weil er davor übermäßig lange oder unsachlich mit dem Fisch hantiert hatte!

Und irgendwo gibts ein Urteil des Verfassungsgerichtes, welches in Bezug auf die Jagd und Angeln feststellt, dass diese traditionellen Tätigkeiten nicht wegen des TSG verboten werden können...

Dass der VDSF da immer Angst schürt, ist aber nun beileibe auch nichts Neues.......

Und genau deswegen (neben denm ganzen oben angeführten Dingen) will ich, dass vor einer Fusion entsprechende angelpolitische Leitlinien und ein Verhaltenmskodex  schriftlich und verpflichtend von allen Verbänden und Funtkionären anerkannt werden.

*Ansonsten sollen die halt zu BUND, NABU oder PETA gehen, wenn sie den Anglern weiter schaden wollen..*


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist eines unserer Anliegen - aber es ist auch klar, dass unsere unfähigen Verbände und Funktionäre dazu leider nicht in der Lage sind, egal von welcher "Seite"...
> Bewiesen durch die "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" um die leidige Fusion..
> 
> 
> ...



Stimme Dir bezüglich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu: Da müssen die Verbände professionelle Fachleute ranlassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Wie angekündigt die Poolbeiträge gelöscht..
Bitte dazu nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt die Poolbeiträge gelöscht..
> Bitte dazu nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.



Falls da Bedarf besteht. Ich hatte ja auch nur beiläufig _mein_ Modell ausgebreitet und damit wohl ein paar Nerven getroffen.

Dass das eigentlich OT ist und nichts mit der Fusion zu tun hat, ist bereits (auch von mir) festgestellt worden.

Dann aber bitte nicht immer wieder die Behauptung, die Fusion ist schlecht, weil dann nehmen die uns den Pool weg. Wenn das mit der Fusion beabsichtigt wäre, was nicht der Fall ist, dann würden wir das an dieser Stelle zu Recht diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Wenn das mit der Fusion beabsichtigt wäre, was nicht der Fall ist, dann würden wir das an dieser Stelle zu Recht diskutieren


. 
Es  besteht die Gefahr, dass das ausgehöhlt wird - ohne zu wissen was man dafür bekommt, dabei bleibe ich.

Vor allem da keiner der Verbände bis dato irgendwas verbindliches zur Angelpolitik gesagt hat - und bei der Mehrheit der Anglerfeinde im VDSF kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Gewässerpool dann keine langfristige Zukunft hat.

Da der VDSF ja kein Verband für Angler, sondern nur für die "Besitzenden" die Vereine und Gewässerbewirtschafter ist, die mit Sicherheit gegen jede Poollösung wären, da das ihren direkten Besitz betrifft.

Ganz einfache Logik, und bei dem was (von mir angeführt) der VDSF und Teile des DAV schon alles verbrochen haben, braucht man da wirklich kein Hellseher zu sein..

Die Verbände und Funktionäre können mit einem klaren Bekenntnis zum Pool wie jetzt genauso wie mit klaren angelpolitischen Leitlinien und einem Verhaltenskodex - unterschrieben und verbindlich für alle Funktionäre und Verbände den Anglern ja diese Sorgen nehmen...

Das wollen die nicht? 

Warum wohl nicht?

Weil eh alles gut wird?

Oder vielleicht doch, weil die noch einiges im Kescher haben, was uns Anglern nachher wieder schwer im Magen liegt?

Ich trau keinem Verband und keinem Funktionär, der sich nicht offen und öffentlich zu solchen Dingen bekennt und werde solange gegen jede Fusion kämpfen, bis das Funktionäre und Verbände machen..


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> Es  besteht die Gefahr, dass das ausgehöhlt wird - ohne zu wissen was man dafür bekommt, dabei bleibe ich.
> 
> Vor allem da keiner der Verbände bis dato irgendwas verbindliches zur Angelpolitik gesagt hat - und bei der Mehrheit der Anglerfeinde im VDSF kann man davon ausgehen, dass der *Gewässerpool *dann *keine langfristige Zukunft hat*.



|good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal irgendjemand darüber nachgedacht, welche Vorteile ein gemeinsamer Verband überhaupt bringt?
> 
> Ich meine, wir diskutieren ja fast nur über die Nachteile und Gefahren. Aber es muss doch gravierende Vorteile haben, solche Anstrengungen, solche Debatten und Grabenkämpfe überhaupt zu führen.
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich ungerne selbst, aber vielleicht hat doch noch jemand ein paar Antworten. 

Wozu eine Fusion ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Keine Fusion unter den jetzigen Umständen und mit den jetzigen nachgewiesen unfähigen Akteuren, sag ich ja auch.

Nur wenn sich Funktionäre und Verbände entsprechend ändern und verpflichten zu anglerfreundlicher Politik (unterschreiben der Grundsätze/Verhaltenskodex..)..

Dann fang ich an, drüber nachzudenken, was eine Fusion  Gutes bringen könnte.

So wie jetzt kann sie nix Gutes bringen, sondern nur die einzige verbliebene Alternative wegschaffen..


----------



## Blauzahn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Vergesst es...
der Drops ist gelutscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Na und?
Vencermos...


----------



## Blauzahn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So wie jetzt kann sie nix Gutes bringen, sondern nur die einzige verbliebene Alternative wegschaffen..



Die verbliebene Alternative hat sich selbst abgeschafft...

Nach dem Fischereitag in Dresden hält das leider niemand mehr auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Erzähl die Details - ich erfahr die erst Montag...
Aber befürchtet hab ich dass schon nach der glorreichen neuen Erklärung......
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225384


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

http://www.anglerverband.com/images...Information_VDSF-DAV_Fischereitag_Dresden.pdf

Das ist der Untergang........


----------



## Blauzahn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Warte bis Montag, auf die Interpretation deiner Quelle,
dann können wir uns kurzschließen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Warte bis Montag, auf die Interpretation deiner Quelle,


Quelle*n*
;-)))
Auch nicht jeder Bundes- oder Landesverbandsfunktionär ist mit der Schaisse einverstanden, die da gerade abläut....



> Das ist der Untergang........


ooch ivo, siehe oben, schon lange veröffentlicht bei uns....


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Weiß ich noch nicht. Ich werd wohl eher an meinen Präsidenten ran treten müssen.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Quelle*n*
> ;-)))



So luxuriös ?

Hoffentlich gibts da kein Durcheinander #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Je mehr desto besser - kann man sich ein besseres Urteil bilden.

Ich hab da heute wieder neue Dinge erfahren in einer anderen Verbandsgeschichte, die lassen Dir die Haare zu Berge stehen......


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> Es besteht die Gefahr, dass das ausgehöhlt wird - ohne zu wissen was man dafür bekommt, dabei bleibe ich.
> 
> Vor allem da keiner der Verbände bis dato irgendwas verbindliches zur Angelpolitik gesagt hat - und bei der Mehrheit der Anglerfeinde im VDSF kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Gewässerpool dann keine langfristige Zukunft hat.
> ...


 
Also lieber Thomas, es besteht auch die Gefahr, dass der künftige Verband alle Angler zwingen wird, künftig in rosafarbenen Overalls zu anglen. Der alte Warner sitzt rauchend am Gartenzaun und wartet darauf, dass die andern genug Mist zum Bemeckern bauen. Mit dieser Waldorf & Stettler - Haltung wird doch nun wirklich nichts besser. Das Durchschnittsalter der Diskutierer in diesem Board - und alles Angler! - dürfte locker 15-20 Jahre unter dem Durschnittsalter der Vorstandsmitglieder der Bundes- und Landesverbände beider Lager liegen. Und wir sitzen hier am Anglerboard-Gartenzaun und unken: "Alles war *******! Alles wird *******!" ???? Das kann doch wohl nicht sein! Es gibt in beiden Verbänden Ideen und auch Leute, die etwas voranbringen können. Sicher wird es ihnen nicht immer leicht gemacht. Das liegt aber in der Natur der Sache - oder des Menschen. Wir müssen doch hier die Kräfte unterstützen, die in der Lage sind, angelpolitische Anliegen, auch diejenigen, die hier immer wieder zitiert werden, in künftige Angelpolitik umzusetzen. Da gibt es viele. Und die werden schon wissen, dass M & M nicht die Zukunft ist. Das brauchen wir denen nicht mehr einzureden; dazu sind die viel zu dicht dran. Wir müssen denen Perspektiven aufzeigen, die den Weg zu künftigen Mehrheiten weisen. Dann ist mir die Unterschrift von einem seit Jahrzehnten verrenteten Verkündungspräsidenten unter einem Papier mit Grundsatzerklärungen genauso egal wie die zwangsläufige Diskussion darüber, wie das Papier auszulegen ist.

Deswegen ist aus meiner Sicht wichtiger, über Meinungen zu berichten, als eigene Statements zu wiederholen. Stimmenmehrheit heißt nicht Vermehrung einer Stimme.

Du hast hier mal meinen Optimismus hinterfragt. Der ist biologisch begründet. Den Alten, die Du oft zu Recht kritisierst, werden über kurz oder lang von den Jüngeren ersetzt werden. Engagiert Euch, damit es genug Kandidaten gibt.

Noch eins zum VDSF - aber jetzt sehr subjektive Wahrnehmung von mir: Der VDSF hat in meiner aktiven Zeit sehr starkt darauf gesetzt, Angler in einer seinerzeit noch viel stärker als heute angelfeindlich eingestellten Politik- und Lobbylandschaft vor den Auswüchsen einer überzogenen Tier- und Naturschutzrechtsprechung zu warnen. Denn die Gefahren von strafrechtlichen Verurteilungen von Anglern (nicht Verbänden!) waren real und sind es zum Teil auch heute noch. Das ist sogar Aufgabe eines Verbandes, solche Warnungen abzugeben, und zwar Aufgabe des Justiziars oder des Rechtsreferenten. Das hat der VDSF geleistet - und damit war leider Schluß. Politisch wäre es Aufgabe gewesen - und das ist dann der Job des Präsidenten und seiner Mannschaft - gegen solche Auswüchse mit den Mitteln des Lobbyismus und der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sachkundig vorzugehen. Daran hat es der VDSF (wohlgemerkt nach meiner subjektiven Betrachtung) fast vollkommen vermissen lassen. Leider bin ich für diesen Mangel teilweise mitverantwortlich, obwohl ich das damals auch schon, wenn auch noch nicht so klar wie heute, gesehen habe.
Der DAV hatte es da allerdings auch sehr viel leichter, in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit "auf die Pauke" zu hauen, weil er einfach in jenen Jahren viel weniger lobbyistisch wahrnehmbar war und demzufolge auch keine Rücksichten auf die Befindlichkeiten politischer Gesprächspartner nehmen mußte. (Jaja, jetzt kommt: Rücksicht nehmen auf angelfeindliche Politiker? Einfach mal auf den Tisch hauen! - Aber so läuft das nicht in diesem Geschäft.)

So, jetzt gibt es erstmal Essen. Kein Fisch.

Weitermachen. Venceremos war von mir - oder war es doch Fidel?


----------



## Blauzahn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Weitermachen. Venceremos war von mir - oder war es doch Fidel?



Nö,
Chile
Salvador Allende
Unidad Popular

Wir werden siegen.

Nur wer ist wir?  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Nur wer ist wir?


Nicht die Verbände und Funktionäre - das hat Brotfisch gut erkannt.

Die sind so weit weg von den Anglern wie Politiker von ihrem Volk.-.

Und ich sehe zwar einige, die vernünftige angelpolitische Ansichten haben - aber entweder haben sie sich dem anglerfeindlichen VDSF schon ergeben oder im DAV nichts zu melden..

Von daher teile ich Brotfischs Optimismus nicht.

Sowohl mit dem jetzigen System wie auch mit den jetzigen Funktionären  ist das Angeln in Deutschland dem Untergang geweiht.

Warten wir ab, ob sich das bis 2012 ändert, wenn die unselige Fusiom durchgedrückt worden sein soll.

Wenn  nicht, wird es eh wieder einen neuen Verband geben, mit anderen Strukturen und anderen Zielen.

Und dann wird man sehen, ob die Funktionäre, die sich jetzt vernünftig geben, weiterhin im alten verkrusteten VDSF/DAV/DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen)-System bleiben oder sich  dann wirklich für Angler engagieren..

Egal wie, das jetzige System mit den jetzigen Funktionären ist dem Ungtergang geweiht.

Entweder weil sie das Angeln abschaffen oder sich selber....


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Quelle*n*
> ;-)))
> Auch nicht jeder Bundes- oder Landesverbandsfunktionär ist mit der Schaisse einverstanden, die da gerade abläut....
> 
> ...


 
Genau, lieber Thomas, wie ich in meinem letzten Beitrag ausgeführt habe. Und genau das ist der richtige Ansatzpunkt. Es gibt sie, die "guten" Funktionäre. (Ich kenne nicht wenige.) Sie sind nicht nur in der Minderheit, sie suchen nach Verbündeten - für die Mehrheiten von morgen. Denen ist mit (noch so berechtigten) Rücktrittsforderungen kaum mehr geholfen wie mit einer kollektiven Funktionärsbeschimpfung. Was sie brauchen ist etwas, das wie eine Mehrheit von Morgen aussieht, eine Bewegung, Kampagnenfähigkeit. Da kann AB einen absolut wichtigen, ja zentralen Beitrag leisten - und das würde ich mir auch wünschen. Wie wäre es, wenn sich AB stärker in die Vereinsszene vernetzt? 

Vielleicht wird jetzt jemand wieder sagen: "Ich will doch einfach nur angeln!" - Als mir das mal ein Angler angesichts von Aktivitäten meines Landesverbandes entgegenhielt, war ich noch richtiggehend geschockt. Heute macht mich eine solche Einstellung nur traurig. Wenn jemand heute fordern würde: _Ich will einfach immer nur mit meiner Karre über die Autobahn brettern so schnell wie ich will, wann ich will und so oft ich will_ - dann kann er das ja gerne tun, aber er wird damit nichts erreichen, schon gar keine Verbesserungen im Straßenbau und er wird auch kein Tempolimit mit so einem "Beitrag" verhindern. Nicht ein einziges. Es kann sogar sein, dass ihm wegen eines Verkehrsdelikts der Lappen entzogen wird und ihm dann keiner dabei hilft, weil er infolge seines Austritts die Rechtsschutzversicherung seines Verbandes nicht mehr hat.
Schauen wir doch mal rüber zum ADAC, ein gut und professionell (!) organisierter Verband mit "nur" rd. 300.000 Mitgliedern mehr als DAV+VDSF. Überzogene Ich-will-doch-nur-brettern-Forderungen findet man da nicht. Und kein Mitglied fühlt sich vom ADAC schlecht vertreten. 
Im Kern ist für mich alles eine Frage von Professionalität. In meinem Blog habe ich auf die von Anfang bis jetzt immer wiederholten handwerklichen Fehler im Fusionsprozess hingewiesen. Das ist fehlende Professionalität! Fehlende Verbandsdemokratie? Ist fehlende professionelle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit! Schwache Lobbyarbeit? - Es gibt in beiden Verbänden keine Funktionäre in Spitzenpositionen, die auch nur ansatzweise wüßten, wie Lobbyarbeit erfolgreich gestaltet werden kann. Strategische Aufstellung der Fischerei- und Angelpolitik - Fehlanzeige (beide Verbände). Vehältnis Angelfischerei - Berufsfischerei: Dunkeltuten! (Und mit dem Starthandicap traut man sich nach Brüssel - ich würde mich wegpacken vor lachen, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.) 
Verantwortende Funktionäre leiden, ich weiß das, weil ich selber mal einer war - ich bitte das Board um Absolution - zuallererst darunter, dass ihnen keiner hilft.
Warum sollten wir uns hier nicht auf den Weg machen, ihnen zu helfen? In Richtung und Methode.
Ideen dafür gibt es dafür schon reichlich. Organisieren müssen wir's.

Jetzt aber: Venceremos


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nö,
> Chile
> Salvador Allende
> Unidad Popular
> ...


 
Echt? Wenn Du Recht hast, gebe ich einen aus!:#2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Wie wäre es, wenn sich AB stärker in die Vereinsszene vernetzt?


Haben wir schon vor unserer Verbands/Funtkionärsschelte zigfach angeboten - kein Interesse, weder von Vereinen noch Verbänden.

Und nein, es gibt momentan keine guten Funktionäre - sonst würden die sich öffentlich machen..



> Verantwortende Funktionäre leiden, ich weiß das, weil ich selber mal einer war - ich bitte das Board um Absolution - zuallererst darunter, dass ihnen keiner hilft.


Die wollen sich ja auch nicht helfen lassen, unser Angebot steht immer noch, dass jeder, der unsere angelpolitischen Richtlinien und unseren Verhaltenskodex für sich akzeptiert, von uns jede Unterstützung bekommt.

Kommt nur nix von den Herren, daher siehe oben:
Nein, es gibt momentan keine guten Funktionäre - sonst würden die sich öffentlich machen..


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht die Verbände und Funktionäre - das hat Brotfisch gut erkannt.
> 
> Die sind so weit weg von den Anglern wie Politiker von ihrem Volk.-.
> 
> ...


 

Also Freunde, 

ich schreibe es ja mal den ("VDSF-typischen") Freitagsabendserschöpfungserscheinungen zu: Das der *Untergang* des anglerischen Milchstraßensystems unmittelbar bevorsteht, bei aller Liebe zur Kritik, das glaube ich auch nach dem zweiten Bier + Köm nicht. Dafür sind wir doch hier!

Und *anglernahe Funktionäre* - das finde ich auch gut - da reicht kein Foto von einem Präsi in Jeans auf einem Dorschkutter, der sonst nie auf Dorsche angelt. (Praktisch ist das allerdings nicht ganz einfach - nur um Enttäuschungen vorzubeugen.)

Und da wir hier neuerdings feinsinnig spanisch kommunizieren, möchte ich Euch schöne Fischträume wünschen, aber auch 

ADELANTE JUVENTUD


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es mehren sich hier Beiträge, die andere Auffassungen à la "typisch VDSF" diffamieren.
> Jeder zieht sich die Jacke an die ihm passt. Und wie ich deiner Reaktion entnehmen kann passt sie ja wie es scheint.
> 
> Ich würde mir da mal eine *Auseinandersetzung in der Sache* wünschen. Ich akzeptiere ja auch, dass Du gegen die Fusion bist, ohne Dich gleich als *Verfechter "typisch sozialistischer Zwangssysteme"* anzuprangern.
> ...



Und um deinen letzten Satz aufzunehmen, ich habe nicht behauptet das beim DAV alles gut wäre, auch wenn Du versuchst mir sowas zu unterstellen. Auch da, DAV, gibt es genug was verbesserungswürdig wäre....wobei sich das ja scheinbar bald von selber erledigt haben könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ist doch eigentlich einfach:
*Die jetzigen Verbände sind alle am Sterben, der geplante DAFV ne Totgeburt.*

Also brauchts was neues ganz anderes, wenn sich die Knxxxköpfe, die jetzt das Sagen haben und die fast täglich ihre Unfähigkeit in allen Bereichen wieder neu beweisen, nicht von selber verabschieden oder von angeblich vorhandenen "vernünftigen" dazu gewzungen werden und diese "vernünftigen" dann nicht auch endlich mal konsistent eine angelpolitische Richtlinie vorgeben, an die sich jeder zu halten hat.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben wir schon vor unserer Verbands/Funtkionärsschelte zigfach angeboten - kein Interesse, weder von Vereinen noch Verbänden.
> 
> Und nein, es gibt momentan keine guten Funktionäre - sonst würden die sich öffentlich machen..
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Thomas,
wenn an dem Spruch "Jedes Volk hat die Volksvertreter, die es verdient" irgendetwas dran ist, dann haben die Angler die Anglervertreter, die sie verdienen. Der Fisch, da hast Du Recht, stinkt vom Kopf. Aber wir Angler an der Basis lassen das Stinken mit geweiteten Nüstern saugend zu! Wenn oben dauerhaft nur Totalversager sind, dann versagen wir, die Basis eben auch dauerhaft.

Wie stellst Du Dir denn die Palastrevolution eines, sagen wir mal mittelkleinen Landesverbandsvizes vor, der mit dem Bundeskurs nicht einverstanden ist? Eine eigene Homepage aufmachen und moderieren? Vergiss es - hat der nie die Zeit für. Flugblätter verteilen? Kann er gleich schreddern. Sich von Euch interviewen lassen? - Ja, aber welcher Wirkungskreis? --- Natürlich kann man sich "journalistisch" freuen, wenn einem gelingt, so eine Fehlleistung wie vom hessischen Landesverband herauszukitzeln. Aber bringt das was?

Wenn das AB sich stärker noch um Objektivität bemüht, andere Meinungen stärker toleriert und sich damit auseinandersetzt und Raum für Kontroversen bietet, die Fachleute und Aktivisten nicht unter Generalverdacht der Anglerfeindlichkeit stellt, dann besteht die Chance, auch zum Portal für Minderheitsfunktionäre zu werden, die ihre Zukunftsvisionen hier transportieren. So gesehen macht die Knorrigkeit einer "AFZ-Fischwaid" oder eines "Märkischer Angler" (-mein Gott, in welchem Mittelalter leben wir eigentlich-) alleine noch keinen Zulauf für das AB aus. Das AB, so stelle ich mir das vor, muss eine Diskussion zwischen Anglern und Funktionären ermöglichen. Dann hat es auch ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal gegenüber der Angelpresse. Und Funktionäre müssen eine faire Chance (und ein publizistisches Interesse) haben, sich hier zu äußern und zu stellen.
(Mir jubelt hier auch nicht jeder zu, aber ich habe trotzdem Spaß dabei - naja, ich muss ja auch nicht mehr gewählt werden.)

Nicht notwendig, auf den Sermon zu antworten, ist nur zum Nachdenken.


PS..: Falls ich heute in diesem thread etwas nicht beantwortet habe, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Ich muss jetzt wirklich ins Bett.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> naja, ich muss ja auch nicht mehr gewählt werden


Damit hast du Dir die Antwort selber gegeben..

Hier wird niemand zerrissen ausser mit Argumenten.
Ich bleibe dabei an Hand meiner Argumente und Beweisführung:
*Die jetzigen Verbände sind alle am Sterben, der geplante DAFV ne Totgeburt.*

Also brauchts was neues ganz anderes, wenn sich die Knxxxköpfe, die jetzt das Sagen haben und die fast täglich ihre Unfähigkeit in allen Bereichen wieder neu beweisen, nicht von selber verabschieden oder von angeblich vorhandenen "vernünftigen" dazu gewzungen werden und diese "vernünftigen" dann nicht auch endlich mal konsistent eine angelpolitische Richtlinie vorgeben, an die sich jeder zu halten hat.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> PS..: Falls ich heute in diesem thread etwas nicht beantwortet habe, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Ich muss jetzt wirklich ins Bett.



Zuviel Bier + Köm?  :q

Deine Ansätze lesen sich gut.
Ich frage mich ob du diese Erkenntnisse erst in jüngster Zeit erlangt hast, oder ob die schon während deiner Amtszeit in dir schlummerten?

Ich muß bissl stänkern,
da ich mir noch nicht so recht sicher bin, wie ich (damit meine ich nur mich) diese, und damit auch dich, einschätzen soll.

|wavey:


----------



## raubangler (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Also brauchts was neues ganz anderes, wenn sich die Knxxxköpfe, die jetzt das Sagen haben und die fast täglich ihre Unfähigkeit in allen Bereichen wieder neu beweisen, nicht von selber verabschieden oder von angeblich vorhandenen "vernünftigen" dazu gewzungen werden und diese "vernünftigen" dann nicht auch endlich mal konsistent eine angelpolitische Richtlinie vorgeben, an die sich jeder zu halten hat.



Diese 'Knxxxköpfe' sind das basisdemokratische Auslese-Ergebnis der organisierten Anglerschaft.
Also kann es etwas weiter unten in der Hierarchie nicht heller werden.|supergri

Die alten Griechen haben unter Demokratie uebrigens etwas anderes verstanden. Die heutigen 'Wir sind das Volk'-Brueller waren damals Sklaven.

Trotz der geistigen Luecken der Angler finde ich es aber ganz erstaunlich, welches Naturschutzkonstrukt der VDSF um das Angeln aufbauen und somit vielen gruenen Gegner des Angelns den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen konnte.
#r


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Und um deinen letzten Satz aufzunehmen, ich habe nicht behauptet das beim DAV alles gut wäre, auch wenn Du versuchst mir sowas zu unterstellen. Auch da, DAV, gibt es genug was verbesserungswürdig wäre....wobei sich das ja scheinbar bald von selber erledigt haben könnte.


 
Ach ja, jetzt holen wir noch die Super-Nummer Ost-gegen-West raus und damit wird alles, aber auch alles besser. Ja, ich bin im Westen geboren und deswegen darf ich heute keine Meinung mehr haben oder was heißt das? Oder: Alles was aus dem Westen kommt ist "dümmlich"? 

Sei mir nicht böse, aber einen inhaltlichen Beitrag von Dir habe ich hier noch nicht wahrgenommen. Warum also diese Angriffe unter der Gürtellinie? Glaubst Du, damit Deinem Anliegen zu nutzen?

Ich wage mal eine These: Wenn man hier eine Meinung äußert, die anders ist als die vom DAV, dann wird man sehr schnell als "typisch VDSF" oder - wie von Dir - als dümmlich in die Ecke gestellt. Da Du das ja offenkundig nicht bist, hast Du meinen Vorschlag sicher gründlich angesehen und kannst dazu auch differenziert Stellung nehmen. Falls es Dir aber nur um Ossi-gegen-Wessi-Stimmung ging, dann Glückwunsch: Du hast die Perspektive der Anglerschaft bis ins Jahr 2099 klar vorgezeichnet.

Falls Du aber doch nicht nur polemisieren willst, sondern wirklich an dem Thema interessiert bist, dann lade ich Dich ein, dass wir hier ein Sonderthread aufmachen zu meinem Vorschlag, wo wir dann über die Inhalte sprechen können. Falls Du daran Interesse hast, verrät mit Thomas bestimmt, wie das geht mit einem neuen Thread aufmachen...

Falls nicht, nimm dieses mit: Ich persönlich (keine VDSF-Meinung) finde Deinen Beitrag echt grenzwertig. Aber vor allem unnütz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@ raubangler:
Stimmt, Deine Funktionärshelden haben schon viel Gutes zustande gebracht:

*VDSF-Bund*:
Obwohl Rechtsprechung wie rechtswissenschaftliche Aufsätze das klar widerlegen, ist für den VDSF - Bund die Zuführung gefangener Fische zur menschlichen Ernährung immer noch der einzig sinnvolle Grund, den die zum Angeln anerkennen und sie arbeiten daran, das in allen Landesgesetzen auch zu verankern...

Zudem sind die satzungsgemäß ein Naturschutz- und kein Anglerverband, insofern hast Du recht:
Die kümmern sich um Naturschutz und nicht um Angler.......

*VDSF-Saarland:*
Nachtangelverbot als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes verhängt, obwohl das nicht im Gesetz steht.

*VDSF B-W: *
Schreibt einen Brief an den Ministerpräsidenten wie schlecht die Angler sind und  dass man deswegen das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot beibehalten muss - WEIL DAS DIE REGIERUNG ABSCHAFFEN WOLLTE!

*VDSF S-H:*
Will gegen die gesetzliche gewollte Initiative verhindern, dass der Touristenschein ausgeweitet wird, weil sie für den Prüfungsdreck ne Vollzeitstelle haben.

*VDSF Bayern*:
Kämpft für das tierschutzwidrige gesetzliche Abknüppelgebot

*VDSF Niedersachsen:*
Knickt in vorauseilendem Gehorsam gegenüber Gesetzgeber ein, der gegen das gültige Gesetz ein Setzkescherverbot über die Behörde durchsetzen will.

*VANT (DAV Thüringen): *
Kämpft gegen die gesetzliche gewollte Ausweitung des Touristenscheines..

Brauchst Du weitere Beweise, wie gerade vor allem VDSF-Funktionäre und Verbände für immer weitere Verbote und Restriktionen kämpfen?

In der Mathematik mag minus plus minus am Ende plus ergenben.

*Bei der Fusion zweier unfähiger Verbände mit unfähigen Repräsentanten wird vielleicht für PETA, BUND oder NABU ein Plus rauskommen, für uns Angler aber sicher nicht.*

Warum sollte man so eine solche Fusion als Angler akzeptieren, wenn die Gefahr besteht dass alles noch schlimmer als jetzt wird - dann ohne Alternative - und die Chance auf welche Besserungen auch immer praktisch nur in hoffen und harren bestehen - was bekanntermaßen schon viele zum Narren gemacht hat?


Daher gilt weiter:
*KEINE FUSION OHNE UNTERSCHREIBEN ANGELPOLITISCHER LEITLINIEN UND EINES VERHALTENSKODEXES!!*


----------



## raubangler (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ raubangler:
> Stimmt, Deine Funktionärshelden haben schon viel Gutes zustande gebracht:
> 
> *VDSF-Bund*:
> ...



Setz' Dich als Angler an die Hamburger Alster und unterhalte Dich mal mit der vorbeispazierenden gruenen(!!!) Mehrheitsbevoelkerung.
Da ist so ein Naturschutzmaentelchen nicht das schlechteste Konstrukt auf dieser Welt.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In der Mathematik mag minus plus minus am Ende plus ergenben.
> 
> [/B]



des musst mir jetzt mal erklären.

Und deine ständigen Wiederholungen sind schön langsam echt langweilig!
Du hast deinen Standpunkt vertreten, fertig! 
Lass auch mal andere zu Wort kommen und schreib nicht ewig dasselbe. 
Der Interessierte Leser hat deine Meinung bereits x - mal vernommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@ Raubangler:
Das ist ne schlichte pauschale und persönlich gefärbte Aussage, wissenschaftlich widerlegt, nachdem der Großteil der deutschen Bevölkerung Angeln als sinnvoll und positiv sieht, genauso wie Angler an sich (Studie Arlinghaus...)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Noch eins zum VDSF - aber jetzt sehr subjektive Wahrnehmung von mir: Der VDSF hat in meiner aktiven Zeit sehr starkt darauf gesetzt, Angler in einer seinerzeit noch viel stärker als heute angelfeindlich eingestellten Politik- und Lobbylandschaft vor den Auswüchsen einer überzogenen Tier- und Naturschutzrechtsprechung zu warnen.



Nun Thomas, dann willich Dir als " Verbandsgeschädigten der ersten Stunde" mal in Kürze darlegen, wie ich den VDSF erlebt habe.

Der VDSF hat nicht gewarnt, er hat gedroht und gehandelt. VDSF Funktionäre haben Angler angezeigt, um Exempel für ihre Warnungen zu haben. VDSF Funktionäre haben Angler und andere Funktionäre bei ihren Arbeitgebern diskreditiert um sie mundtot zu machen. Noch in der jüngsten Zeit, während unserer Diskussionen hier, ist ein Angler, der gegen den VDSF gewettert hat bei seinen Hauptauftraggebern ( der Mann ist/war selbstständig) als Tierquäler denunziert worden und unterlag der Drohung, künftig keine Aufträge mehr zu erhalten. 
Der VDSF hat mitgeholfen, Fernsehberichte zu manipulieren. 

Vom VDSF kommen seit den frühen 90ern nur und ausschließlich Verbote und Einschränkungen. Selbstverständlich zum "Schutz" der Angler ( wo ist der Ironiebutton).
Nein, weil sie die Konfrontation scheuen. Weil sie mit Anglen selbst überhaupt nix am Hut haben. Denen ist doch scheixxegal, wie reliktisch wir noch angeln können, hauptsache die Beiträge fließen schön.

Nenne mir eine, nur eine einzige VDSF Aktion, wo Anglerische Interessen verteidigt oder geschützt wurden. Nur eine. 

Lebender Köfi, Setzkescher, Wettfischen, Abknüppelzwang, davor wurde nicht gewarnt, das wurde mit erheblichem Engagement vorangetrieben. Tier- und Naturschutz wurden als Feindbild der Angler aufgebaut und gleichzeitig hat man sich bei selbigen mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam versucht Liebkind zu machen. 

Die " guten" Funktionäre, ja wo sind sie denn ? 

Natürlich gibt es die, aber sie trauen sich nicht Ihre Meinung öffentlich zu vertreten. Sie haben selbst Angst vor Repressalien. Vereine kuschen, weil sie mit Pachtgewässern oder Fischereierlaubnissen vom jeweiligen Landesverband abhängig sind und mit Entzug/Kündigung bedroht wurden.

Gegen die mafiösen Strukturen des VDSF kommt ein einzelner nicht an. 

Und dagegen wird auch der (Ex) DAV nicht ankommen, wenn das Gesindel erst mal den Fuß in der Türe hat. 

Denn auch nach eier Fusion wird es denennicht darum gehen, ob wir Angler freiheitlich und unter dem Mantel der Bundesgesetze angeln können. Nein, es geht wieder nur um Posten, Macht und Geld. Um nix anderes.

Ich habe überhaupt nicht das geringste Interesse, auch nur einen einzigen Funktionär zu unterstützen. Mein Anliegen ist einzig und alleine, die Angler in die Diskussion zu bringen. Ob öffentlich hier im Board, oder unter sich am Gewässer ist erstmal wurscht. Und wenn dazu Bildzeitungsmethoden oder Hetze das Mittel der Wahl ist, dann ist mir das Recht. 
Und wenn ich den VDSF pauschal erwähne und dabei einer Handvoll Leuten unrecht tue, dann nehme ich das billigend in Kauf. 

Zumindest bezüglich des VDSF kann man nicht übertreiben.

Die Angler draußen, die müssen wach werden, die müssen Druck machen. Und die zu wecken ist mühsam und zäh.
Doch wer, wenn nicht die Medien ( zu denen ich auch uns zähle) hat auch nur eine kleine Chance, das etwas zu bewirken?
Wer soll für Diskussionsstoff sorgen, wenn nicht wir ?

Mit diplomatischem rumgesülze ( wenn wir das tun würden) lockt man jedenfalls keinen Hund hinter dem Ofen hervor.


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Weils passt. Klick.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



raubangler schrieb:


> Trotz der geistigen Luecken der Angler finde ich es aber ganz erstaunlich, welches Naturschutzkonstrukt der VDSF um das Angeln aufbauen und somit vielen gruenen Gegner des Angelns den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen konnte.
> #r



Gäbe es diese angerfeindlichen Tendenzen inder Gesellschaft, in den vom VDSF proklamierten Ausmaßen und Gewichtungen, wäre es mit der Angelfischerei schon längst vorbei.

Manchen Kindern erzählt man was vom schwarzen Mann, damit sie gehorchen. Der VDSF nutzt den grünen Mann.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zuviel Bier + Köm? :q
> 
> Deine Ansätze lesen sich gut.
> Ich frage mich ob du diese Erkenntnisse erst in jüngster Zeit erlangt hast, oder ob die schon während deiner Amtszeit in dir schlummerten?
> ...


 
Ich würde ja gerne Deine Frage beantworten (und empfinde das keineswegs als Stänkern), aber Ihr wollt ja hier auch keine Memoiren lesen. Ich versuche mal eine Kurzform:
Meine Funktionärstätigkeit sowohl als Präsi in Berlin/Brandenburg, als auch im Bundesverband war learning on the job. In BB war das relativ gut hinzukriegen, aber der Stress für sich genommen war schon zu groß, um in die wichtige Zukunftsentwicklung zu kommen. Alltagsjob saugt ehrenamtlich entsetzlich. On top Bundesverband, einer von vier Vizepräsidenten und M. als Präsident am Ziel seiner kühnsten Karriereträume. Davor war ich nicht wirklich mit der Verbandspolitik befasst, habe nur ab und zu mal einen Artikel über fischereirechtliche Probleme im Blinker oder im Esox oder sonstwo veröffentlicht. 
Als Funktionär "nicht ganz unten" habe ich on the job einige Sachen gesehen, die geändert gehören. Die Erkenntnis heißt aber (Mehrheitsprinzip) noch nicht, dass man das gleich verbessern kann. Andere Dinge, insbesondere was die strukturelle Ausrichtung der Angelfischereipolitik betrifft, hätte ich in meiner aktiven Amtszeit so sicher nicht zusammenbringen können (aufgrund der fehlenden Laufbahn, das ist bei Funktionären, die die Ochsentour gemacht haben, vielleicht anders), aber das habe ich mir eben in der Folgezeit zugelegt. Ich hätte ja auch sagen können, nach alledem, die deutsche Angelfischerei kann mich mal. Aber die deutsche Angelfischerei sind eben nicht die hier viel gescholtenen Funktionäre, sondern dass seid Ihr.

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich Deine Frage beantwortet habe. Falls nicht, frag einfach nach. Bitte nicht böse sein, dass ich das so aus meiner Sicht dargestellt habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchen Kindern erzählt man was vom schwarzen Mann, damit sie gehorchen. Der VDSF nutzt den grünen Mann.



Der war klasse!!!

:m:m:m


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



raubangler schrieb:


> Diese 'Knxxxköpfe' sind das basisdemokratische Auslese-Ergebnis der organisierten Anglerschaft.
> Also kann es etwas weiter unten in der Hierarchie nicht heller werden.|supergri
> 
> Die alten Griechen haben unter Demokratie uebrigens etwas anderes verstanden. Die heutigen 'Wir sind das Volk'-Brueller waren damals Sklaven.
> ...


 
Persönlicher Wunsch: Können wir das Thema des dritten Absatzes mal in ein eigenes, möglichst fetziges thread packen? Das ist ein wirklich eminent wichtiges Thema. Übrigens sehe ich da den VDSF nicht als Alleinseligmacher (das bin ohnehin nur ich), sondern auch der DAV hat da Erfolge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Das ist ein wirklich eminent wichtiges Thema.


Damit es dann überall so kommt, wenn die sich weiter mit den Schützern verbrüdern, interessanter Artikel aus der FAZ:

Naturschutz
*Für Menschen verboten*
http://www.faz.net/artikel/C30923/naturschutz-fuer-menschen-verboten-30496027.html



Ich will einen Angler- und keinen Naturschutzverband...


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit hast du Dir die Antwort selber gegeben..
> 
> Hier wird niemand zerrissen ausser mit Argumenten.
> Ich bleibe dabei an Hand meiner Argumente und Beweisführung:
> ...


 
Naja mein Lieber, mach Dir mal nix vor: Hier werden Leute, die zum Pool innovative Ideen haben (die zudem zunächst die poolfreien Länder beträfen), vollkommen argumentfrei als "dümmlich" und "typische VDSF-"Ideologen zerrisen. Keine Sorge, ich kann das ab. Das ist Dein Ding, jede VDSF-Kritik zu bejubeln und jeder Hinterfragung von DAV-Zuständen irgendwie anders zu begegnen. Ich glaube, es wäre besser, wenn wir hier versuchten, keine Parteipolitik zu machen. Wenn mein "Vertriebsding" bspw. ein VDSF-Postulat geworden wäre, dann hätte ich das hier nie eingebracht. Das habe ich nur getan, weil das meine Privatmeinung ist. 

Ich möchte mal einen Zusammenhang zu dem Thema Professionalisierung der Verbandsarbeit herstellen: Wenn die Basis auf Neuerungen immer nach der alten Bauernregel: Was ich nicht kenn, das fress ich nicht reagiert - dann wird sich in der Tat, so sehr wir uns hier das auch wünschen, verdammt noch mal gar nichts ändern. Wer hier auf der klapprigen Schaluppe umherfährt Ost-gegen-West oder auf dem knickrigen Kahn VDSF-gegen-DAV-und-gegen-den-Rest-der-Welt, der wird einfach reineweg gar nichts damit erreichen, wenn nicht sogar noch weniger. Denn er liefert keinen Beitrag zu den wirklichen Entwicklungsthemen, sondern er baut Barrikaden auf, die es den allmächtigen und keinerlei Regeln unterworfenen Funktionären noch schwerer machen, die Anliegen der Basis zu Politik zu machen.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun Thomas, dann willich Dir als " Verbandsgeschädigten der ersten Stunde" mal in Kürze darlegen, wie ich den VDSF erlebt habe.
> 
> Der VDSF hat nicht gewarnt, er hat gedroht und gehandelt. VDSF Funktionäre haben Angler angezeigt, um Exempel für ihre Warnungen zu haben. VDSF Funktionäre haben Angler und andere Funktionäre bei ihren Arbeitgebern diskreditiert um sie mundtot zu machen. Noch in der jüngsten Zeit, während unserer Diskussionen hier, ist ein Angler, der gegen den VDSF gewettert hat bei seinen Hauptauftraggebern ( der Mann ist/war selbstständig) als Tierquäler denunziert worden und unterlag der Drohung, künftig keine Aufträge mehr zu erhalten.
> Der VDSF hat mitgeholfen, Fernsehberichte zu manipulieren.
> ...


 
Also mit "diplomatischem Rumgesülze" kannst Dú mich nicht meinen, das habe ich hier gelernt, das man sich nicht jede Jacke anziehen muss (aber meine affengeile neue Watweste nehme ich da ausdrücklich aus). Ja und dann die lange Liste von Dir, die den VDSF zu einer kriminellen Vereinigung macht. Mmh. Ich habe eine völlig andere Wahrnehmung... Grübel. Na klar, wirst Du sagen, liegt daran, dass Du von der Nähe des Lichts geblendet warst. Stimmt sicher zum Teil. Aber so völlig verblödet ein Jahrzehnt durch die deutsche Fischerei stolpernd? Trotz bester Informationsmöglichkeiten quasi von der Quelle? Ok, vielleicht auch ein intellektuelles Problem, da will ich nicht insistieren. Aber wie machen wir etwas Konstruktives draus? Ich versuche es - Köm ist alle - mal so knapp wie möglich: Wenn das Ziel ist, etwas besseres zu haben als den VDSF, dann ist doch die Position, die sich in "Fusion verhindern" erschöpft, nicht zielführend.

Haben wir da Konsens?


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> *die den VDSF zu einer kriminellen Vereinigung macht*.




Das ist doch mal ne Aussage. Eine passende wie ich finde.:q:q:q

Wer ruft beim BKA an?:q


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Also mit "diplomatischem Rumgesülze" kannst Dú mich nicht meinen, das habe ich hier gelernt, das man sich nicht jede Jacke anziehen muss (aber meine affengeile neue Watweste nehme ich da ausdrücklich aus). Ja und dann die lange Liste von Dir, die den VDSF zu einer kriminellen Vereinigung macht. Mmh. Ich habe eine völlig andere Wahrnehmung... Grübel. Na klar, wirst Du sagen, liegt daran, dass Du von der Nähe des Lichts geblendet warst. Stimmt sicher zum Teil. Aber so völlig verblödet ein Jahrzehnt durch die deutsche Fischerei stolpernd? Trotz bester Informationsmöglichkeiten quasi von der Quelle? Ok, vielleicht auch ein intellektuelles Problem, da will ich nicht insistieren. Aber wie machen wir etwas Konstruktives draus? Ich versuche es - Köm ist alle - mal so knapp wie möglich: Wenn das Ziel ist, etwas besseres zu haben als den VDSF, dann ist doch die Position, die sich in "Fusion verhindern" erschöpft, nicht zielführend.
> 
> Haben wir da Konsens?


 
Und auf den "Verbandsgeschädigten der ersten Stunde" antworte ich ganz lässig mit einem "Boardgeschädigten der letzten Angeltage". 

Ich könnte fragen, ob Du beim DAV keine Mängelliste zusammenbringst. 

Aber entscheidend ist doch, wie wir praktische Wege für die Gestaltung der Zukunft finden. Wir brauchen doch nicht die Urahnen meiner Taufpaten auszugraben. Du bist doch Teil der Zukunft!


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber entscheidend ist doch, wie wir praktische Wege für die Gestaltung der Zukunft finden. Wir brauchen doch nicht die Urahnen meiner Taufpaten auszugraben. Du bist doch Teil der Zukunft!



Wenn die Zukunft so aussieht wie die Vergangenheit beim VDSF können wir uns das sparen. Es sind und bleiben Angelgegner!


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ne Aussage. Eine passende wie ich finde.:q:q:q
> 
> Wer ruft beim BKA an?:q


 
Tja, Ivo,

Humor gehört halt auch dazu. Aber das BKA ist für Staatsicherheit nicht zuständig.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Wenn die Zukunft so aussieht wie die Vergangenheit beim VDSF können wir uns das sparen. Es sind und bleiben Angelgegner!


 

Hallo Ivo, aufwachen!

Die Zukunft wird nicht von der Vergangenheit gemacht, sondern von Dir - wenn Du sie nicht verschläfst! Mohnert wird nicht 290 Jahre alt. Dein Lamento über die Vergangenheit bringt für die Zukunft gar nichts!

Aufwachen!


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Und Ex-Funktionäre sollte man gleich mit verhaften.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Wenn die Zukunft so aussieht wie die Vergangenheit beim VDSF können wir uns das sparen. Es sind und bleiben Angelgegner!


 

Ich drehe Deinen Satz einfach mal um:

Wenn wir uns das sparen, dann sieht die Zukunft so aus wie die Vergangenheit beim VDSF.


Und nun?


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Ivo, aufwachen!
> 
> Die Zukunft wird nicht von der Vergangenheit gemacht, sondern von Dir - wenn Du sie nicht verschläfst! Mohnert wird nicht 290 Jahre alt. Dein Lamento über die Vergangenheit bringt für die Zukunft gar nichts!
> 
> Aufwachen!



Mein Gott, was soll das denn. Es werden immer die gleichen Leute im Verbandsausschuss sitzen. Die haben vor Jahren schon S... gebaut und werden es weiter tun. Und wenn da 3 kleine EX-DAV-Verbände denken sie könnten was reißen wird spätestens dann Schluss sein wenn die Herren diese 3 Verbände an ihre Mitgliederzahlen und die damit verbundene Stimmengewichtung erinnern. Schlicht man wir in einem gemeinsamen Verband nichts zu sagen haben.

Dafür wird die alte Garde des VDSF den Herren u.a. auch meinem Präsidenten diktieren was er zu tun und zu lassen hat.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Und Ex-Funktionäre sollte man gleich mit verhaften.


 
Vermutlich bist Du an einem weiteren Dialog mit mir nicht interessiert. Da hätte ein Hinweis genügt. Gleich Haftstrafe, nur weil ich mit Dir diskutiert habe? 

Ab sofort werden alle Deine angelpolitischen Forderungen weltweit bedingungslos erfüllt. 

Echt super, was Du hier ablieferst.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was soll das denn. Es werden immer die gleichen Leute im Verbandsausschuss sitzen. Die haben vor Jahren schon S... gebaut und werden es weiter tun. Und wenn da 3 kleine EX-DAV-Verbände denken sie könnten was reißen wird spätestens dann Schluss sein wenn die Herren diese 3 Verbände an ihre Mitgliederzahlen und die damit verbundene Stimmengewichtung erinnern. Schlicht man wir in einem gemeinsamen Verband nichts zu sagen haben.
> 
> Dafür wird die alte Garde des VDSF den Herren u.a. auch meinem Präsidenten diktieren was er zu tun und zu lassen hat.


 
Du darfst Deine Meinung haben. Ich streite dafür, dass Du sie äußern darfst.

Willst Du eigentlich außer Fusion verhindern und Andersdenkende verhaften noch etwas erreichen in Deinem Anglerleben?


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Vermutlich bist Du an einem weiteren Dialog mit mir nicht interessiert. Da hätte ein Hinweis genügt. Gleich Haftstrafe, nur weil ich mit Dir diskutiert habe?
> 
> Ab sofort werden alle Deine angelpolitischen Forderungen weltweit bedingungslos erfüllt.
> 
> Echt super, was Du hier ablieferst.



Endlich! Ich ertrag das schöngefärbe schon bald nicht mehr. Jaja es wird alles super mit den VDSF-Schergen. So super, dass ich meinem Präsidenten mal fragen muss ob er für 2014 schon Papier geordert hat für ne neue Gewässerordnung. Da fehlen noch paar Verbote, die müssen dann da noch rein.
Ein Jahr Druck von oben dürften ja reichen.
Setzkescher weg, Fische sind zukünftig ausnahmslos mitzunehmen (wers nicht macht wird erschossen), und Angeln ist nur noch zwischen 12 und 1 an geraden Tagen erlaubt. Hab ich was vergessen? Ach es wird schon noch was kommen. Vielleicht schreibt man dann auch Schnurstärke oder Hakengröße vor.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@Brotfisch>

geh - lass dich doch am Arsch lecken. 
Mach dir lieber nen schönen Abend als dich hier umsonst auf ne "Diskussion" mit Ahnungslosen einzulassen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will einen Angler- und keinen Naturschutzverband...



Den wirst du aber früher oder später bekommen (müssen) (den Naturschutzverband merine ich), weil sich die geimeine Denke mehr und mehr in Richtung Grün bewegt.

Sind wir doh mal ehrlich: Angeln hat einen Touch von langweilig, Tierquälerei und Stumpfsinn ... zumindest in der Meinung der breiten Masse. Der deutsche Michel steht auf Bio, Windkraft und Flower-Power.

Die grübe Bewegung wird immer mehr an politischem Einfluss gewinnen (wer hätte vor 5 Jhren noch an einen grünen Ministerpräsi gedacht? Ich jedenfalls nichts!), die bundespolittische Ausrichtung wird sich in den nächsten 10 - 15 Jahren auch weiter in die urgrüne Politik verlagern und ein Verband, wie ein Anglerverband (wie auch immer der heißen wird) wird sich nicht davor abweden können, dieser Grundrichtung zu fröhnen. Tut er das nicht, fällt er der politischen Bedeutungslosigkeit anheim.

Es wird über kurz oder lang nichts anderes übrig bleiben, mit den Wölfen zu heulen oder eben mit wehenden Fahnen unter zu gehen.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@ wolkenkrieger

sehr gutes Posting - damit triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf.
Angeln und Naturschutz gehören zusammen, aber um das zu verstehen bedarf es einer gewissen Weitsicht die dem Otto Normal Angler warscheinlich fehlt.


----------



## gründler (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> @ wolkenkrieger
> 
> sehr gutes Posting - damit triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf.
> Angeln und Naturschutz gehören zusammen, aber um das zu verstehen bedarf es einer gewissen Weitsicht die dem Otto Normal Angler warscheinlich fehlt.


 

Wir sind alle blind und taub.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68nAXu_L8io&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi7zZun9Y3E

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Jesus macht auch Wasser Wein.
Die Holländer machen aus Wasser Tomaten.
Aber aus dem VDSF wird nie ein Angelverband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Sind wir doh mal ehrlich: *Angeln hat einen Touch von langweilig, Tierquälerei und Stumpfsinn ... *zumindest in der Meinung der breiten Masse. Der deutsche Michel steht auf Bio, Windkraft und Flower-Power.


*Das ist so schlichter Unfug* (im besseren Falle persönliche Meinung ohne Faktenhintergrund) und durch Arlinghaus in seiner Studie *wissenschaftlich widerlegt* - auch wenn dieses saudumme Argument immer wieder gerade von VDSF-Seite vorgebracht wird.

Angeln und Angler werden in der Gesellschaft weit überwiegend positiv bis neutral gesehen, Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung.

Siehe:
*Angelfischerei in Deutschland - Eine soziale und ökonomische Analyse*
Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus
Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei 

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...XCTmu0&sig=AHIEtbQZYLvPjqF_MOE3ax3vXxtxYVB0RA

Genauso interessant und auch von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus (Promotionsarbeit):
*"Der  unterschätzte Angler"*
http://www.uni-protokolle.de/nachrichten/id/31577/

*Ein paar interessante Zitate. 
Diese wissenschafltichen Fakten werden auch vom VDSF entweder ignoriert oder schlicht geleugnet, statt anglerfreundliche Wissenschaftler zu fördern..
Die VDSFler schützen eben lieber die Natur vor den Anglern als für die Angler*:




> Mit seinen Studien hat Arlinghaus Neuland betreten. Er untersuchte erstmals systematisch die Bedeutung der Hobbyfischerei. Dabei nahm er nicht nur den ökonomischen Nutzen ins Visier, sondern auch ökologische und soziologische Aspekte. Seine Arbeiten haben nach Ansicht von Experten Pioniercharakter in Deutschland und sind in ganz Mitteleuropa beispiellos.





> Eine bundesweite Befragung unter organisierten und nichtorganisierten Hobbyfischern durch Robert Arlinghaus ergab, dass im Jahr 2002 etwa 3,3 Millionen Personen mindestens einmal zum Vergnügen geangelt haben. Nach bisherigen Schätzungen lag die Zahl bei etwa 1,5 Millionen. Rund 52.000 Arbeitsplätze hängen von der nichterwerbsmäßigen Angelfischerei ab - mehr als doppelt so viel als bisher geschätzt (20.000). Insgesamt entnahmen die Hobbyfischer im Jahr 2002 knapp 45.000 Tonnen Fisch aus Süß- oder Salzwasser, das sind rund 13 Kilo Fisch pro Angler und Jahr. Dagegen stehen 4.000 bis 7.000 Tonnen Fisch aus der kommerziellen Seen- und Flussfischerei.





> Zum sozialen und ökonomischen Nutzen kommt hinzu, dass sich viele Hobbyangler ehrenamtlich für den Schutz der Flüsse und Seen einsetzen. Dieser Nutzen ist vom Gesetzgeber gewollt; die Fischereigesetze der Länder sowie das Tierschutzgesetz in Deutschland gehören zu den strengsten der Welt. Gemäß den Fischereigesetzen dürfen die so genannten Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (etwa Anglervereine als Gewässerpächter) die Gewässer nicht nur nutzen, sondern müssen sie auch hegen und pflegen, also managen - eine Situation, die in der Meeresfischerei ihresgleichen sucht. Viele Wissenschaftler glauben, dass nur die Kopplung von Nutzung und Managementpflicht ein ordnungsgemäßes Management der Fischbestände ermöglicht.





Im Gegensatz zu den vollgefressenen, theoretischen Yuppischützern und nicht arbeitenden Müttern, die es sich wegen des Gehaltes vom Männe leisten können, im Bioladen einzukaufen, machen Angler in den Vereinen schlichten praktischen Naturschutz.

*Nicht weil sie Naturschützer sind, sondern weil eben saubere Gewässer unabdingbar zum Angeln gehören.*

Angesichts dieser Fakten muss man aber einen Anglerverband haben, der die Sache wieder vom Kopf auf die Füsse stellt, Angler und deren Interessen offen, öffentlich und offensiv-positiv vertritt und nicht die Luschen die wir jetzt haben, und die im vorauseilendem Gehorsam den fehlgeleiteten Schützern nicht nur hinterherhecheln, sondern versuchen die noch zu überholen.

Und wenn ihr das nicht begreifen wollt odre die Naturschutzschaisse gerade der VDSF-Jünger auch noch toll findet, braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern, wenn ihr irgendwann nur noch Nistkästen aufhängt oder Krötentunnel bohrt.

Wenn ihr sowas wollt - Bitte, es ist ein freies Land....
*Aber dann geht doch gleich zu NABU, BUND oder PETA - warum geht ihr dann überhaupt angeln?*

Ich jedenfalls will weiterhin angeln und werde weiter dafür kämpfen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Also mit "diplomatischem Rumgesülze" kannst Dú mich nicht meinen,
> 
> Damit meine ich weder Dich, noch sonst einen Diskutanten hier im Board.
> 
> ...



Nein, haben wir nicht.

Meine Intention ist es auch nicht, eine Fusion grundsätzlich zu verhindern. Aber eine Fusion zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, ohne den kleinsten Ansatz einer Vision, ohne starke Führungspersönlichkeiten, ohne dass die Basis überhaupt versteht, worum es herbei geht, die muss unter allen Umständen verhindert werden. 

Und nach wie vor verstehe ich nicht, wieso sich alle auf diese Satzung stürzen und/oder Details ausdiskutieren wollen. 

Die Satzung ist ein Fahrplan zu einem unbekannten Ort.

Ich will wissen, wo der Zielbahnhof liegt. 

Aber auch das scheint ein intellektuelles Problem zu sein.

Nachtrag: Über Angeln und Tier-/Naturschutz und/oder Gewässerpools können wir gerne in einem separaten Thema sachlich/fachlich diskutieren. Da werden wir zwar ziemlich unter uns sein, macht aber nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Aber eine Fusion zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, ohne den kleinsten Ansatz einer Vision, ohne starke Führungspersönlichkeiten, ohne dass die Basis überhaupt versteht, worum es herbei geht, die muss unter allen Umständen verhindert werden.





> Die Satzung ist ein Fahrplan zu einem unbekannten Ort.
> 
> Ich will wissen, wo der Zielbahnhof liegt.
> 
> Aber auch das scheint ein intellektuelles Problem zu sein.


So isses - und das gekoppelt mit dem ignorieren und/oder leugnen anglerfreundlicher wissenschaftlicher Studien durch die VDSF-Jünger (s. o.) macht es auch nicht einfacher, dass die bisher wenigstens vorhandene Alternative nun auch noch wegfallen soll und es nur noch einen anglerfeindlichen Verband geben soll zukünftig.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, haben wir nicht.
> 
> Meine Intention ist es auch nicht, eine Fusion grundsätzlich zu verhindern. Aber eine Fusion zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, ohne den kleinsten Ansatz einer Vision, ohne starke Führungspersönlichkeiten, ohne dass die Basis überhaupt versteht, worum es herbei geht, die muss unter allen Umständen verhindert werden.
> 
> ...


 
Komisch, je detaillierter wir unsere Auffassungen ausbreiten, desto weniger weit weg scheinen sie auseinander zu liegen. Das mit dem Verhältnis Angeln/ Naturschutz greife ich wirklich gerne auf, aber jetzt gibt es mal eine klare Priorität aufs Fischefangen und Pilzesammeln....


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses - und das gekoppelt mit dem ignorieren und/oder leugnen anglerfreundlicher wissenschaftlicher Studien durch die VDSF-Jünger (s. o.) macht es auch nicht einfacher, dass die bisher wenigstens vorhandene Alternative nun auch noch wegfallen soll und es nur noch einen anglerfeindlichen Verband geben soll zukünftig.


 
Es ist sicher ein Verdienst von Arlinghaus, deutlich gemacht zu haben, welches Potenzial in der Anglerschaft steht. Aber sich auf die quantitative Keule zu reduzieren und zu hoffen, die Gesamtgesellschaft (das sind immerhin 80 Mio Leutchen) werde dann die Angler am Wasser alles Mögliche einfach machen lassen, das hat er nun nicht empfohlen. Und das wird auch so nicht mehr funktionieren. Wann immer wir am Wasser sind, stehen wir auch unter öffentlicher Beobachtung, manchmal wohlwollend, manchmal kritisch, manchmal ablehnend. Eine Verbandspolitik, die sich dem nicht stellt und auf Isolation setzt, wird beim Wettlauf um Gewässer hinter NABU und BUND immer dritter Sieger sein. Deren Vorkaufsrechte stehen immerhin im Gesetz!


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Komisch, je detaillierter wir unsere Auffassungen ausbreiten, desto weniger weit weg scheinen sie auseinander zu liegen. Das mit dem Verhältnis Angeln/ Naturschutz greife ich wirklich gerne auf, aber jetzt gibt es mal eine klare Priorität aufs Fischefangen und Pilzesammeln....



Fischefangen ist bei uns kaum noch möglich, aber in die Pilze geh ich auch gleich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Lieber Brotfisch:
Arlinghaus hat sich eben NICHT!! alleine auf die "quantitative Keule" verlassen, sondern eben durch repräsentative Umfragen deutschlandweit bewiesen, *dass das Ansehen der Angler und des Angelns weit besser ist, als das der VDSF immer behauptet* und dass die Gesellschaft weit besser als der VDSF versteht, was Angler und das Angeln sowohl für die Ökologie, Ökonomie und auch im sozialen Bereich leistet - Weil eben viele den Angelverein vor Ort oder Mitglieder daraus kennen.

*Und die Verbandspolitik soll genau NICHT auf Isolation setzen - das macht sie ja jetzt!!!*

Indem sie die Interessen der eigenen Klientel vernachlässigt und statt dessen die Interessen von BUND, NABU etc. über die der eigenen Leute stellt, machen sich die Verbände selber überflüssig.

Warum soll man einen Anglerverband anhören, der letztlich die gleiche Meinung wie die fehlgeleiteten Schützer vertritt?
Dann doch lieber gleich das Original nehmen, oder nicht?.

Erst dann, wenn die Verbände offen, offensiv und öffentlich klarmachen, was Angler alles an Vorteilen bringen, dass Tíerschutz nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat (da Fische nicht leiden können) und Naturschutz FÜR und nicht GEGEN Menschen/Angler gemacht werden muss, weil der beste Schutz das Nutzen der Natur ist, dann erst kann man die Verbände überhaupt wieder ansatzweise ernst nehmen.

*ES GIBT KEINEN GRUND FÜR ANGLER, VOR NATURSCHÜTZERN ANGST ZU HABEN!!*

Weder für den Natur- noch für den Tierschutz bringen Nachtangel-; Wertungsangel-; Rücksetz- oder sonstige Verbote irgend etwas. 

AUSSER:
So gibt der VDSF den fehlgeleiteten Schützern auch noch Munition in die Hand, indem er deren Argumente bestätigt, statt klarzumachen dass das Unfug ist!!


Vor allem bringen die ganzen Verbote für Angler dann nichts, wenn jeder andere z. B. nachts ans Wasser darf und Party feiern - Angler sollten da nicht schlechter gestellt sein als Vogelbeobachter, die stören genauso viel oder wenig.

*Aber im Gegensatz zu den vogelbeobachtenden, vollgefressenen Schützeryuppis leisten Angler einen konkreten Beitrag dazu, dass Gewässer und Bestände erhalten und gemanaged werden. Mit viel Geld genauso wie mit viel Arbeit vor Ort!!*

So saudumm können halt aber nur Verbandsfunktionäre bei den Anglern sein, dass sie da dann den Schützern noch recht geben, statt die vielen Verdienste der Angler hervorzuheben!

Die Verbände müssen zeigen, dass praktischer Naturschutz von Anglern betrieben wird, während theoretischer Naturschutz und Hetze gegen Naturnutzer von NABU, BUND und PETA kommt.

*Angler sind daher für den Schutz der Natur FÜR die Menschen - aus reinem Eigeninteresse.*

Andere Naturschgutzverbände wollen die Natur exklusiv für sich und ihre Millonenspenden als Geschäftsmodell und daher die lästige Konkurreenz der praktischen Schützer aus Anglerkreisen weghaben..

*Naturschützer schützen daher die Natur GEGEN die Menschen...*

Man kann so einfach und stringent argumentieren als Verbandsfunktionär - Wenn man denn intellektuell dazu in der Lage wäre, was nach der aktuellen Politik beider Verbände und deren Funktionäre aber eben augenscheinlich  leider nicht der Fall ist.



> Deren Vorkaufsrechte stehen immerhin im Gesetz!


Und Anglerverbände sollen das ändern können, indem sie den Schützern nicht nur recht geben und hinterherlaufen, sondern mit Verboten und Restriktionen noch vorausrennen?

Siehe oben:
Warum die Kopie nehmen, wenn man das Original - BUND, NABU etc. - haben kann?

Mit dieser saudummen Politik und öffentlichen Darstellungen beweisen die Verbände und Funktionäre der Angler nicht nur ihre Unfähigkeit, sondern schaffen sich dann mit der Zeit selber ab - *Man kann ja zum Original gehen, was brauchts da diese früher mal eine Angel in der Hand haltenden Funktionäre von VDSF oder DAV oder DAFV??*
Als Angler hat man nichts von dieser Kopie...

Als Politiker hat man nichts von dieser Kopie..

Als Gesellschaft hat man nichts von dieser Kopie...

*Aus der Isolation kommen heisst nicht, den Anglerfeinden recht zu geben, sondern denen die vielen guten Argumente um die Ohren zu hauen, die es für Angeln und Angler gibt - Die Nachteile zählen schon diese spendensammelnden Schützer auf, dazu brauchts keinen von Anglern finanzierten Verband - weder VDSF, DAV noch DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen)!!*


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lieber Brotfisch:
> Arlinghaus hat sich eben NICHT!! alleine auf die "quantitative Keule" verlassen, sondern eben durch repräsentative Umfragen deutschlandweit bewiesen, *dass das Ansehen der Angler und des Angelns weit besser ist, als das der VDSF immer behauptet* und dass die Gesellschaft weit besser als der VDSF versteht, was Angler und das Angeln sowohl für die Ökologie, Ökonomie und auch im sozialen Bereich leistet - Weil eben viele den Angelverein vor Ort oder Mitglieder daraus kennen.
> 
> *Und die Verbandspolitik soll genau NICHT auf Isolation setzen - das macht sie ja jetzt!!!*
> ...


 
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, geht es Dir im Kern um die Frage der öffentlichen Darstellung der Angler. Wenn das so ist, stimme ich Dir zu, dass sich dort leider nur in einigen Ansätzen etwas geändert hat in den letzten zwanzig Jahren. Eine Öffentlichkeitsstrategie, die aber den anderen Interessengruppen alles Mögliche "um die Ohren haut" und denen aufzeigt, dass sie genauso unfähig sind wie die eigenen Funktionäre, die wird nicht erfolgreich sein. Das Problem der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist aber in erster Linie keines falscher Vorgaben´, sondern fehlender Professionalität. Und dann müssen wir auch bereit sein, dafür Geld auszugeben und Manpower zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Es geht hier aber nicht darum, wer (also auch wir) wem öffentlich was um die Ohren haut, sondern man muss zuerst einmal überhaupt öffentlich klar machen, was für Versager in "unseren" Verbänden sitzen, um überhaupt etwas in Bewegung bringen zu können.

Und diese sesselklebenden Funktionäre bringt man nun wirklich weder mit Argumenten noch guten Worten in Bewegung oder gar zum denken - das haben die letzten Jahrzehnte schlicht gezeigt.

Und dann noch fusionieren, damit die letzte wenigstens einigermaßen anglerfreundliche Alternative wegfällt, das können nur BUND, NABU oder PETA wollen, weil damit die Angler weiter geschwächt werden.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, haben wir nicht.
> 
> Meine Intention ist es auch nicht, eine Fusion grundsätzlich zu verhindern. Aber eine Fusion zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, ohne den kleinsten Ansatz einer Vision, ohne starke Führungspersönlichkeiten, ohne dass die Basis überhaupt versteht, worum es herbei geht, die muss unter allen Umständen verhindert werden.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, Ralle, Konsens haben wir keinen, aber in Deinem Beitrag konnte ich auch keine wirklichen Unterschiede ausmachen. 

Ich bin ebenfalls der Auffassung, dass die Zeit für eine Fusion nicht reif ist, so sehr sie auch notwendig ist, um die Einflussmöglichkeiten der Angler zu verbessern. Das wird auch im Herbst 2012 nicht besser sein.

Ich bin ebenso der Auffassung, dass wir einen Mangel an Führungspersönlichkeiten haben. 

Hätten wir die, dann würden die jetzt bis runter zur Basis gehen und Rahmenbedingungen für eine Fusion einsammeln - in jedem Verein, in jeder Regional- und in jeder Landesorganisation. Daraus wird ein Verhandlungsgerüst, an das sich die Gremien bei den Verhandlungen halten. Und dann wird ein Ergebnis vorgelegt, bis in jeden Verein getragen und dann über Mehrheitsbeschlüsse getragen oder nicht.

Die Interessenlagen eines Vereins in Oberbayern unterscheiden sich wahrscheinlich erheblich von einem am Gewässerpool in Brandenburg teilnehmenden Vereins. Sie haben alle ihre eigenen Fragen an die Fusionsfunktionäre und sie haben sicher auch eigene Vorstellungen. Die Repräsentanten sollten diese Unterschiede nicht versuchen zu verdecken oder zu übergehen, sondern sie sollten vor Ort im Dialog mit der Basis die Schnittmengen ausmachen. Wäre anstrengend, aber dabei könnten sie viel lernen.

Aber wir haben eben nicht diese Sorte von Vertretern. Dafür gibt es Gründe.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber nicht darum, wer (also auch wir) wem öffentlich was um die Ohren haut, sondern man muss zuerst einmal überhaupt öffentlich klar machen, was für Versager in "unseren" Verbänden sitzen, um überhaupt etwas in Bewegung bringen zu können.
> 
> Und diese sesselklebenden Funktionäre bringt man nun wirklich weder mit Argumenten noch guten Worten in Bewegung oder gar zum denken - das haben die letzten Jahrzehnte schlicht gezeigt.
> 
> Und dann noch fusionieren, damit die letzte wenigstens einigermaßen anglerfreundliche Alternative wegfällt, das können nur BUND, NABU oder PETA wollen, weil damit die Angler weiter geschwächt werden.


 
Lieber Thomas, 
was ich mich die ganze Zeit frage: Wenn ALLE Funktionäre so schlecht sind, wie Du hier regelmäßig schreibst, warum wählen wir uns dann keine besseren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Weil die Funktionäre es erfolgreich geschafft haben, Angler weder zu informieren noch es überhaupt wollen, dass normale demokratische Prozesse innerhalb der Verbände ablaufen.

Und leider hat der DAV jetzt auch genau diesen Weg eingeschlagen, den der VDSF in persona Mohnert ja vorgegeben hat, wenn Du Dich noch dran erinnerst..

"de facto oberstes Gremium.."

Der Fisch stinkt halt vom Kopf her, kann man den nicht abschlagen, muss man entweder  den ganzen Fisch wegwerfen oder warten bis er ganz vegammelt ist.

Da die Funktionäre das verbockt haben, ist es auch deren Bringschuld, das zu ändern...

Und gäbe es wirklich irgendwo vernünftige, würde da auch was passieren..

Umkehrschluss:
Es passiert nix, es gibt also keine vernünftigen Funktionäre, der Fisch gammelt weiter vom Kopf abwärts vor sich hin....


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Naja, "abschlagen" sagst Du - das wäre ja etwas Aktives. Zum Beispiel das Abwählen.

Aber dann sagst Du Bringschuld der Funktionäre. Das heißt doch, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, die sollen sich kollektiv selber "abschlagen".

Aber das setzt doch bei denen die Einsichtsfähigkeit voraus, die Du ihnen absprichst.

Ich fürchte, die Strategie geht nicht auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Es gibt keine Strategie.

Die jetzigen Verbände sind am Sterben ohne es zu merken, der geplante DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) ist ne Totgeburt.

Wenn nicht von der Funktionärsriege aus was passiert, nachdem sie jahrzehntelang die Basis von Entscheidungen ausgeschlossen und somit zu reinen Nummern gemacht haben, wird es irgendwann soweit kommen, dass die Basis nicht mehr bereit ist, den Unfug und die Unfähigkeit der jetzigen Verbände oder des geplanten zukünftigen zu bezahlen - sie kriegen ja nix dafür.

Wer Naturschutz will, geht zu BUND,NABU oder sonstigen spendensammelnden Industrien....

Wer angeln will, der wird irgendwann die verbelndenten Funktionäre und Verbände der Angler nicht mehr bezahlen wollen...


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Strategie.
> 
> Die jetzigen Verbände sind am Sterben ohne es zu merken, der geplante DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) ist ne Totgeburt.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, wenn es keine Strategie in Richtung auf Alternativen gibt und sich alle Hoffnungen auf einen Basis-Totalboykott am Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag reduzieren, dann besteht ja wohl für die M & M's keine Gefahr und sie können "ihr" Fusionsding ja ohne jede Basisbeteiligung Basisbeteiligung durchziehen und sich ihre Posten bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch vergolden lassen. Denn den Boykott erleben die mit Sicherheit nicht mehr.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Nachtrag: Und für ein akutes Verbändesterben sind die Rückgänge bei den Mitgliederzahlen ja erstaunlich gering.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Es geht nicht um M&M:
Die ganzen Strukturen in allen Verbänden und Verbandsgliederungen stinken inzwischen zum Himmel.

Wenn da nicht was aus der Funktionärsriege passiert, kann man als Angler mit diesen Verbänden nichts mehr anfangen, sie sind so nicht reformiebar, wenn da nix von den Funktionären kommt.

Dann wird es kommen wie im römischen Reich, bei Hitler, Stalin oder Gaddafi:
Regierungen ohne Volk werden agbeschafft, oder sie schaffen sich selber ab.

Oder das Volk schafft was Neues, wo die alten Säcke nix mehr zu melden haben..

Noch können die Funktionäre der jetzigen oder geplanter Verbände das verhindern, indem sie endlich anfangen vernünftig zu agieren..

Irgendwann ab 2012 wird sie keiner mehr fragen oder brauchen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Und für ein akutes Verbändesterben sind die Rückgänge bei den Mitgliederzahlen ja erstaunlich gering.


Uns gings nie um "akut" - steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein - und so gering sind die Rückgänge gar nicht, nur wird das nicht publiziert ;-))..


----------



## Zusser (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Uns gings nie um "akut" - steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein -* und so gering sind die Rückgänge gar nicht,* nur wird das nicht publiziert ;-)).



Bitte stell die Zahlen hier ein! 
Am besten grafisch aufbereitet, wenn du mit Excel nicht klar kommst helfe ich dir gerne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Lass uns da bitte warten, bis die für 2011 vorliegen, damit die Rückgänge noch etwas größer sind.

Außerdem müsst ihr da doch nur bei euren auskunftsfreudigen Funktionären nachfragen..


----------



## raubangler (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Dann wird es kommen wie im römischen Reich, bei Hitler, Stalin oder Gaddafi:
> Regierungen ohne Volk werden agbeschafft, oder sie schaffen sich selber ab.
> ....



Wer hatte denn Stalin abgeschafft?
Der Tod zaehlt nicht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Nicht???


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um M&M:
> Die ganzen Strukturen in allen Verbänden und Verbandsgliederungen stinken inzwischen zum Himmel.
> 
> Wenn da nicht was aus der Funktionärsriege passiert, kann man als Angler mit diesen Verbänden nichts mehr anfangen, sie sind so nicht reformiebar, wenn da nix von den Funktionären kommt.
> ...


 
Klingt aber irgendwie frustriert. Kommt jedenfalls bei mir so an. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler der Auffassung ist, dass sie ohne Verbände besser dastünden. Sonst würden sie doch austreten. 

Demokratie, auch in Verbänden, entsteht doch nicht dadurch, dass jemand vor die Presse tritt und sagt: "Sorry, Leute, ich habe Euch jahrelang hinter alle möglichen Fichten geführt, das ist mir letzte Nacht klargeworden und ab heute will ich für euch da sein und zwar erstens vernünftig und zweitens demokratisch. Einfach nicht böse sein." 

Oder dadurch, dass er verkündet: "Super, ihr habt mich gerade für fünf Jahre wiedergewählt auf einen Posten, wo ich alle Macht und alles Geld der Angler habe. Aber ihr wußtet aufgrund meiner Nichtinformationspolitik nicht, dass ich unvernünftig und anglerfeindlich bin. Aber ich weiß es und deswegen trete ich zurück, damit alles von ganz allein gut werden kann."

Demokratie entsteht dadurch, dass man sie immer wieder einfordert - und zwar mit den besseren Argumenten. Und zwar von Demokraten, die etwas tun.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lass uns da bitte warten, bis die für 2011 vorliegen, damit die Rückgänge noch etwas größer sind.
> 
> Außerdem müsst ihr da doch nur bei euren auskunftsfreudigen Funktionären nachfragen..


 
Schlage mal friedlich vor, das mit den Zahlen sein zu lassen. Die sind zwar jedes Jahr veröffentlicht mit den Haushaltsabschlüssen. Aber selbst wenn es Rückgänge gibt, sagt das noch nichts darüber, ob es Austritte Unzufriedener sind oder nicht auch schlicht demografisch bedingte Abgänge. Vergessen wir nicht: Viele Vereine sind überaltert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler der Auffassung ist, dass sie ohne Verbände besser dastünden.
> Sonst würden sie doch austreten.


Viele (Mehrzahl!!) wissen noch nicht mal, dass sie über ihre Vereine zwangsorganisiert sind in einem Verband und auch noch dafür  - je nah Region - zwischen 10 und 30 Euro pro Jahr bezahlen über ihren Vereinsbeitrag.

Und zum ganzen Demokratiebeitrag (auch für Raubangler, um das mit Stalin wieder richtig zu stellen):
Ohne den Willen der Funktionäre (Gorbatchov) hätte es weder Glasnost noch Perestroika gegeben...

Sondern wahrsheinlich blutige Köpfe beiderseits der eisernen Vorhanges..

*Und da sind wir wieder beim Kopf - das ist da, wo der Fisch - respektive Verbände, die vorgeben für Angler zu sprechen - stinkt.....*


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Aber selbst wenn es Rückgänge gibt, sagt das noch nichts darüber, ob es Austritte Unzufriedener sind oder nicht auch schlicht demografisch bedingte Abgänge. Vergessen wir nicht: Viele Vereine sind überaltert.


Nach den Prüfungen sollte die Zahl der Angler pro Jahr um ca. 2% zunehmen - die der organisierten dann nicht, wenn das alles so toll ist?

Es gibt ca. 3 Millionen aktiver Angler in Deutschland - knapp über 800.000 sind organisiert - wenn alles so toll wäre, müssten da doch mehr als um die 25% organisiert sein, oder?

Und durch ihre Blödheit lassen Verbände und Funktionäre da richtig viel Macht und Kohle liegen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Zahlen der Verbandsmitglieder rückläufig sind. Das ist aber auch kein hartes Kriterium. Die Angler werden über die Vereine zwangsrekrutiert. Tritt man einem Verein bei, ist man automatisch Mitglied in dem Verband, dem der Verein angehört. Die Vereine/Verbände haben die Gewässer, und wie wir spätestens seit Mohnert wissen, hat derjenige die Macht, der die Gewässer hat. Wer angeln will und nicht die Möglichkeit hat, dies über Tageskarten zu tun, muss sich einem Verein anschließen. 

Sich an die möglichen "guten" Funktionäre zu wenden ist sinnlos, denn diese könnend en Filz der gewachsenen Seilschaften nicht durchbrechen.
Nicht jedenfalls, ohne die Basis hinter sich zu haben.
Und die Basis ist eben noch viel zu wenig interessiert. 

Wenn man signifikante Änderungen herbeiführen will, geht das nur über die Angler, die ihre Rechte in den Vereinen wahrnehmen und dort ihren Funktionären einen klaren Auftrag erteilen. 

Und genau darum stehen die schlechten Funktionäre im Focus und nicht die im verborgenen schlummernden Guten.


----------



## Zusser (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach den Prüfungen sollte die Zahl der Angler pro Jahr um ca. 2% zunehmen - die der organisierten dann nicht, wenn das alles so toll ist?


Kannst du diese Milchmädchenrechnung erläutern?
Btw: Die Zahlen für Bayern seit 1975 habe ich angehängt. Wo sehe ich da deine 2% Steigerung?


Ich warte übrigens noch immer auf deine Mitgliederzahlen, die bis 2010 reichen völlig aus. Die Demografie hast du sicherlich berücksichtigt, du würdest ja nie mit Zahlen lügen, nicht wahr?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt ca. 3 Millionen aktiver Angler in Deutschland - knapp über 800.000 sind organisiert - wenn alles so toll wäre, müssten da doch mehr als um die 25% organisiert sein, oder?


Eigentlich schon. Ob das daher kommt, dass deine 3 Mio Unsinn sind? Umfragen und Statistiken bringen doch immer wieder interessante Ergebnisse. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Umfragen und Statistiken bringen doch immer wieder interessante Ergebnisse


Wie gesagt, dass VDSF-Jünger wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse ingorieren und leugnen, wenn sie anglerfreundich sind, ist nicht neues.

Die verbreiten nur die Ergebnisse, die Angler schaden könnten..
- tolle Wurst, solche "Interessenvetreter"....

Hier hatte ich beium Thema Naturschutz schon was dazu geschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3433120&postcount=403

Siehe:
*Angelfischerei in Deutschland - Eine soziale und ökonomische Analyse*
Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus
Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei 
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...XCTmu0&sig=AHIEtbQZYLvPjqF_MOE3ax3vXxtxYVB0RA

Genauso interessant und auch von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus (Promotionsarbeit):
*"Der  unterschätzte Angler"*
http://www.uni-protokolle.de/nachrichten/id/31577/

*Diese wissenschafltichen Fakten werden auch vom VDSF entweder ignoriert oder schlicht geleugnet, statt anglerfreundliche Wissenschaftler zu fördern..
Die VDSFler schützen eben lieber die Natur vor den Anglern als für die Angler*:




> Mit seinen Studien hat Arlinghaus Neuland betreten. Er untersuchte erstmals systematisch die Bedeutung der Hobbyfischerei. Dabei nahm er nicht nur den ökonomischen Nutzen ins Visier, sondern auch ökologische und soziologische Aspekte. Seine Arbeiten haben nach Ansicht von Experten Pioniercharakter in Deutschland und sind in ganz Mitteleuropa beispiellos.





> Eine bundesweite Befragung unter organisierten und nichtorganisierten Hobbyfischern durch Robert Arlinghaus ergab, dass im Jahr 2002 etwa 3,3 Millionen Personen mindestens einmal zum Vergnügen geangelt haben. Nach bisherigen Schätzungen lag die Zahl bei etwa 1,5 Millionen. Rund 52.000 Arbeitsplätze hängen von der nichterwerbsmäßigen Angelfischerei ab - mehr als doppelt so viel als bisher geschätzt (20.000). Insgesamt entnahmen die Hobbyfischer im Jahr 2002 knapp 45.000 Tonnen Fisch aus Süß- oder Salzwasser, das sind rund 13 Kilo Fisch pro Angler und Jahr. Dagegen stehen 4.000 bis 7.000 Tonnen Fisch aus der kommerziellen Seen- und Flussfischerei.





> Zum sozialen und ökonomischen Nutzen kommt hinzu, dass sich viele Hobbyangler ehrenamtlich für den Schutz der Flüsse und Seen einsetzen. Dieser Nutzen ist vom Gesetzgeber gewollt; die Fischereigesetze der Länder sowie das Tierschutzgesetz in Deutschland gehören zu den strengsten der Welt. Gemäß den Fischereigesetzen dürfen die so genannten Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (etwa Anglervereine als Gewässerpächter) die Gewässer nicht nur nutzen, sondern müssen sie auch hegen und pflegen, also managen - eine Situation, die in der Meeresfischerei ihresgleichen sucht. Viele Wissenschaftler glauben, dass nur die Kopplung von Nutzung und Managementpflicht ein ordnungsgemäßes Management der Fischbestände ermöglicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Zusser schrieb:


> Kannst du diese Milchmädchenrechnung erläutern?
> Btw: Die Zahlen für Bayern seit 1975 habe ich angehängt. Wo sehe ich da deine 2% Steigerung?
> 
> 
> ...



Normalerweise mache ich mir nicht mehr die Mühe, auf Deine Beiträge zu antworten. Jemand der mir am Telefon erzählt, er habe gerade die Fischerprüfung bestanden und würde erst seit kurzem angeln, später dann behauptet, schon Jahrzehnte Mitglied im Verband zu sein, hat sich bei einer der Angaben fürchterlich geirrt. Und da es recht schwierig ist, sich in einer solchen Angelegenheit zu irren, dem traue ich permanente Irrtümer zu. 

Eins Statistik ohne Quellenangabe und Bezug zu veröffentlichen, verstößt nicht nur gegen die Boardregeln, sondern lässt auch an der Quelle zweifeln. 

Doch selbst wenn die Quelle seriös ist, solltest Du drauf achten, nur mit bereinigten Statistiken zu arbeiten, wenn Du damit eine Aussage untermauern willst. Dir ist sicher aufgefallen, dass Deine Statistik mit der Einführung der Fischereischeinpflicht beginnt und somit die Anfangswerte eminent überhöht sind. Mach Dir bitte die Mühe und ziehe die Angler aus der Anfangszeit raus, die da schon geangelt haben und die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung nachholen mussten.

Last not least werden sich dadurch die Zahlen zum Ende hin vermutlich nicht signifikant erhöhen. Das - und dazu ist eine seriöse Statistik dann doch gut - zeigt deutlich, wie sehr das Wirken des Verbandes und hier insbesondere die Tierschutzhörige Anglerprüfung es offenbar schafft, Menschen vom Angeln und damit von der Natur abzuhalten. 

Davon ganz weg, erwarte ich mit Spannung Deinen ersten gehaltvollen, kompetenten und sachbezogenen Beitrag zum Thema Angelpolitik.


----------



## ivo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ich denke ihr diskutiert über die Mitgliedszahlen der Verbände? Nicht über die Zahlen, wie viele in einem Jahr in einem Bdl nen Fischereischein erworben haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ivo hier geht es nur darum, dass jemand mangels Wissen und Übersicht in der Sache versucht, anhand von nebensächlichen Details an der Glaubwürdigkeit anderer Diskutanten zu feilen. Sonst nix.


Wirklich interessant ist, dass es den VDSF - Angelprüfung hin oder her - ohne Zwangsmitgliedschaft nicht gäbe. 

Und genau das zeigt erneut, dass der Weg für Veränderungen nur über die Angler geht. Ohne die hat der VDSF keinerei Daseinsberechtigung. Und genau das weiß er auch. Der VDSF hat in vielen ( den meisten?) Bundesländern, keine Verbandsgewässer oder nur ein paar Pfützen.

Was glaubst Du warum die so scharf darauf sind, endlich einen Fuß in die Gewässerpools zu bekommen ? 

Und das werden sie schaffen. Garantiert und unausweichlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Und der DAV jubelt noch, vergisst alle Zusagen die gemacht wurden und lässt sich willig schlucken....

Mal sehe, wann das böse Erwachen, dann mangels Alternative wie heute, kommt - wieder mal zu spät, würde ich wetten..

Aber es kann dann keiner sagen, er hätte es nicht wisen können - lesen/diskutieren bildet - nicht nur hier im Forum ;-))

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung, was Günter Markstein uns bei unserem Besuch in Berlin gesagt hatte:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html



> *1.: Es gibt keine automatische Fusion.*
> Auch wenn vom DAV eine Fusion gewünscht wird, wird es darauf ankommen, wie man die Positionen durchsetzen kann. Es gibt sozusagen eine zwar nicht im Einzelnen genannte "Leitlinie" an Dingen, die man nicht aufgeben wird. Da wie immer bei Verhandlungen Kompromisse möglich sein müssen, wurden das aber nicht im Einzelnen ausgeführt, um die Verhandlungen nicht zu belasten. Fakt ist aber, dass der DAV nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen einer Fusion zustimmen wird.
> 
> *2.: Es besteht kein Zeitdruck!*
> Wenn auch durch Veröffentlichungen (auch des DAV selber) teilweise der Eindruck entstanden sein mag, dass die Fusion bis Ende 2011 "durchgekloppt" worden sein soll, so ist dieser Eindruck falsch. Es gibt keinerlei Zeit- oder Termindruck, wenns fertig ist, ists fertig und dann erst wird fusioniert. Oder, siehe Punkt 1, man wird sich nicht einig, dann auch keine Fusion.



Und nun?
Wird entgegen der Aussagen eine Zeitschiene festgelegt, nach der umfassende Information der Vereine und Angler sowie eine Diskussion unter denselben gar nicht möglich ist.

Und die Leitlinien, die da angesprochen wurden
Makulatur........

In der Satzung, die laut Präsidenten und geschäftsführenden Präsidien beider Verbände - also auch Günter Markstein persönlich - die neue gemeinsame Satzung werden soll, enthält nach wie vor nicht nachvollziehbare Dinge wie dass das jetzige VDSF-Verbandsblatt auch das des neuen Verbandes werden soll.

Und dass der Präsident des neuen Verbandes eigenmächtig und ohne Diskussion/Abstimmung die Satzung ändern kann, wenn er es für die Eintragung für nötig hält....

Angesichts dieser klaren Fakten und der damaligen Aussage von Günter Markstein gegenüber uns bin ich mehr als enttäuscht davon, dass hier augenscheinlich nicht Wort gehalten wird, sondern dass der DAV und Günter Markstein sich nun einfach zu den Bedingungen des VDSF übernehmen lassen wollen.

Wo sind denn die angelpolitischen Grund- und Leitlinien festgeschrieben?

Wo ist der Verhaltenskodex für ALLE Verbände, Gliederungen und Funktionäre?

Nichts, niente, nada, nothing.....

Ich persönlich fühle mich da verschaukelt und im Stich gelassen - gerade nach oben angeführtem Gespräch in Berlin, Anfang 2010.

Nur gut, dass auch damals trotz des Gespräches in wirklich guter Atmosphäre wenigstens unsere angelpolitsche Grundlinie nach wie vor steht und wir damals schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig persönlicher Sympathien werden wir aber weiterhin selbstverständlich auch immer alles öffentlich machen, was wir an Kritikpunkten sehen, gerade auch im Zusammenhang mit den Gefahren und vor allem Chancen einer Fusion.



Und wie ihr hier sehen könnt:
*Wenigstens wir halten unsere Versprechen!!!*


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viele (Mehrzahl!!) wissen noch nicht mal, dass sie über ihre Vereine zwangsorganisiert sind in einem Verband und auch noch dafür - je nah Region - zwischen 10 und 30 Euro pro Jahr bezahlen über ihren Vereinsbeitrag.
> 
> Und zum ganzen Demokratiebeitrag (auch für Raubangler, um das mit Stalin wieder richtig zu stellen):
> Ohne den Willen der Funktionäre (Gorbatchov) hätte es weder Glasnost noch Perestroika gegeben...
> ...


 
Naja, über das Thema Zwangsmitgliedschaft rede ich hier nicht, seitdem Gewässerpool einen eigenen thread hat. Wenn ich freiwillig einem Verein beitrete, dann gehe ich in aller Regel davon aus, dass der Verein nicht alleine dasteht, sondern bundes- und landesweit eingebunden ist. Das ist beim Fußball so, beim Kleingartenverein, warum sollte das bei der Angelfischerei anders sein?

Aber is gibt 40 Mio PKW in Deutschland, aber der ADAC hat nur rd. 1,1 Mio Mitglieder. Daran gemessen ist der Organisationsgrad in der Angelfischerei sogar richtig gut.

In den 3 Mio sind die Angelinteressierten mit enthalten, also auch diejenigen, die in Deutschland nicht angeln, aber im Auslandsurlaub sich mal mit einer Supermarktrute versuchen.

800.000 rd. ist die Mitgliedzahl beim VDSF. Vom DAV kommen dann nochmal 160.000 dazu.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ivo hier geht es nur darum, dass jemand mangels Wissen und Übersicht in der Sache versucht, anhand von nebensächlichen Details an der Glaubwürdigkeit anderer Diskutanten zu feilen. Sonst nix.
> 
> 
> Wirklich interessant ist, dass es den VDSF - Angelprüfung hin oder her - ohne Zwangsmitgliedschaft nicht gäbe.
> ...


 
Ich muss da mal fragen, weil da offenbar etwas jahrzehntelang an mir vorbeigelaufen ist:
Was ist denn unter "Zwangsmitgliedschaft im VDSF" zu verstehen?


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach den Prüfungen sollte die Zahl der Angler pro Jahr um ca. 2% zunehmen - die der organisierten dann nicht, wenn das alles so toll ist?
> 
> Es gibt ca. 3 Millionen aktiver Angler in Deutschland - knapp über 800.000 sind organisiert - wenn alles so toll wäre, müssten da doch mehr als um die 25% organisiert sein, oder?
> 
> Und durch ihre Blödheit lassen Verbände und Funktionäre da richtig viel Macht und Kohle liegen...


 
So einfach ist das nun wirklich nicht. Die Neuangler erhöhen eben nicht die Zahl der Organisierten 1:1.

1. Nicht jeder Neuangler tritt sofort in einen Verband ein. (Sein Zögern begründet sich in aller Regel nicht mit der Erkenntnis mangelhafter Angelpolitik, sondern eher schon damit, dass ihm die Auswahlentscheidung schwer fällt.)

2. Es gibt auch einen demografischen Faktor. Die Vereine sind bundesweit sehr häufig überaltert. Es gibt also schon rein biologische Abgänge. Oftmals fehlt die Jugendarbeit oder ist nicht mehr aufnahme- und leistungsfähig. Die altersbedingten Abgänge liegen mit Sicherheit weit über den 2% potentieller (!) Zugänge, wenn alle Geprüften sich sofort organiseren würden.

3. Und natürlich gibt es auch Austritte von Unzufriedenen. Sehr häufig gehen die mit Vereinsaustritten einher, weil man sich einfach den Verbandsbeitrag sparen möchte. Nach meinen Erfahrungen kommen von diesen Vereinen sehr viele nach ein paar Jahren wieder zurück.

Das alles sagt also sehr wenig darüber aus, ob eine Mitgliedschaft attraktiv ist bzw. der Verein/ Verband genügend "Gegenleistung" für den Beitrag erbringt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Wenn ich freiwillig einem Verein beitrete, dann gehe ich in aller Regel davon aus, dass der Verein nicht alleine dasteht, sondern bundes- und landesweit eingebunden ist.


Es gibt viele Vereine, die nicht organisiert sind.

Und da es zwei Bundesverbände und in einigen Ländern mehrere Landesverbände gibt, müsste der Verein bei Eintritt eines Anglers sowohl zum einen darüber informieren (also ob und in welchem Verband de rVerein organisiert wäre) wie auch die Kosten für die Verbandszugehörigkeit nennen.



> Aber is gibt 40 Mio PKW in Deutschland, aber der ADAC hat nur rd. 1,1 Mio Mitglieder. Daran gemessen ist der Organisationsgrad in der Angelfischerei sogar richtig gut.


Gutes Beispiel:
In den ADAC tritt man als Einzelperson ein, weil man meint, für das was man bezahlt eine entsprechende Gegenleistung zu bekommen.

Wie viele "Mitglieder" würden wohl VDSF oder DAV haben, wen es eine bewusste Entscheidung des einzelnen Anglers statt einer Zwangsmitgliedschaft geben müsste, mit der Abwägung, was er da für sein Geld bekommt?

Wären da ausser den Funktionären noch viel mehr?

Ich glaube kaum.

Zudem sind ja (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in Landesverbänden) in den Verbänden nicht die Angler die Mitglieder, sondern die Vereine.



> In den 3 Mio sind die Angelinteressierten mit enthalten, also auch diejenigen, die in Deutschland nicht angeln, aber im Auslandsurlaub sich mal mit einer Supermarktrute versuchen.


Schlicht falsch - das sind die, die mindestens einmal im Jahr angeln gehen - am Angeln Interessierte sind es 5 Millionen (Allensbach).

Und auch jemand mit Supermarktrute ist ein Angler für mich - genau diese versuchte Abgrenzung zwischen "guten" und "schlechten" Anglern ist es unter anderm, was wir den Verbänden vorwerfen.

Die daraus für sich das Recht ableiten, allen vorzuschreiben, wie diese zu angeln haben.



> Was ist denn unter "Zwangsmitgliedschaft im VDSF" zu verstehen?


Nicht nur im VDSF, auch größtenteils im DAV.

Siehe oben das Beispiel mit dem ADAC:
Will der Angler an einem Gewässer angeln und daher Vereinsmitglied werden, hat er keinerlei Wahl oder gar eine Abwahlmöglöichkeit der Verbandszugehörigkeit.

Er MUSS zwangsweise sich mitzählen lassen und auch mitbezahlen, selbst wenn er die angelpolitischen Vorgaben des jeweiligen Verbandes (unabhängig ob VDFS oder DAV) nichg teilt oder unterstützt.

*Also mangels Auswahl/Abwahlmöglichkeit eine klare erzwungene Mitgliedschaft = Zwangsmitgliedschaft.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Das alles sagt also sehr wenig darüber aus, ob eine Mitgliedschaft attraktiv ist bzw. der Verein/ Verband genügend "Gegenleistung" für den Beitrag erbringt.



Stell Dir das vor, dann weisst Du, wie attraktiv eine Mitgliedschaft wirklich wäre:


> In den ADAC tritt man als Einzelperson ein, weil man meint, für das was man bezahlt eine entsprechende Gegenleistung zu bekommen.
> 
> *Wie viele "Mitglieder" würden wohl VDSF oder DAV haben, wen es eine bewusste Entscheidung des einzelnen Anglers statt einer Zwnagsmitgliedschaft geben müsste, mit der Abwägung, was er da für sein Geld bekommt?*
> 
> ...


----------



## joerch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich muss da mal fragen, weil da offenbar etwas jahrzehntelang an mir vorbeigelaufen ist:
> Was ist denn unter "Zwangsmitgliedschaft im VDSF" zu verstehen?



...........ohne Zwangsmitgliedschaft im VDSF keine Vereinsmitgliedschaft in dem Verein, in dessen Gewässern man angeln möchte, wenn dieser sich dem VDSF zugehörig fühlt.

Häufig bekommt man als 'unorganisierter Angler' auch keine Gastanglererlaubnis von VDSF-gebundenen Angelvereinen, weil man keinen VDSF-Ausweis vorlegen kann, und damit keinen Zugang zu deren Gewässern.

Müßig zu erklären, das man nicht als angelndes Mitglied in solche Vereine aufgenommen wird, wenn man bei der Stellung des Aufnahmeantrags ablehnt, Mitglied im VDSF zu werden.

Ganz witzig finde ich auch, wenn man in mehreren  dem VDSF angehören Angelvereinen Mitglied ist, man von jedem dieser Vereine jeweils einen 'Sportfischerpass' zwangsweise ausgestellt bekommt und natürlich auch jedesmal automatisch der volle Beitrag zwangsabgeführt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Nochmal:
Das System der Zwangsmitgliedschaft ist auch im DAV so, auch wenn es da in einigen Bundesländern möglich ist, als Einzelangler Mitglied zu werden.

Nur dann ohne Antrags- und Stimmrecht - die werden schon wissen warum. 
Genau wie der VDSF wollen die eben eine gelebte Demokratie verhindern.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Vereine, die nicht organisiert sind.
> 
> Und da es zwei Bundesverbände und in einigen Ländern mehrere Landesverbände gibt, müsste der Verein bei Eintritt eines Anglers sowohl zum einen darüber informieren (also ob und in welchem Verband de rVerein organisiert wäre) wie auch die Kosten für die Verbandszugehörigkeit nennen.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich einem Verein beitrete, dann weiß ich sehr wohl, ob und in welchem Verband er organisiert ist. Das steht in der Satzung und die meisten Vereine haben es auf Ihrem Briefkopf oder in der Fahne oder was weiß ich wo. Und dass ich als neu eintretendes Mitglied die Rahmenbedingungen des Vereines akzeptiere oder eben nicht beitrete, diese Wahlfreiheit habe ich. Das wäre ja völlig irre, wenn jedes Mitglied dem Vorstand vorgeben könnte, wo der Verein mitmacht und wo nicht. Alles andere lässt sich nicht organisieren. VDSF und DAV sind beides keine Einzelmitgliederorganisationen, sondern "Verbände der Verbände". Das Fischereirecht an einem Gewässer liegt halt beim Inhaber/ Pächter. Und er erlaubt mir die Fischereiausübung zu Bedingungen, auf die wir uns einigen. Das ist auch beim Gewässerpool nicht anders.

Was die Zahlen anbetrifft, brauchen wir uns nicht zu streiten, nur weil hier nicht jeder die Begriffskategorieren genauso verwendet, wie Robert Arlinghaus das getan hat.

Zu den Supermarktruten: Ich habe die weder als Nicht-Angler, noch als schlechte Angler bezeichnet. Warum diese Schärfe? Ich freue mich, wenn die sich interessieren. Vielleicht werden das ja sogar mal Angler, die richtig viel Geld für das Hobby ausgeben und vielleicht treten sie sogar mal in einen Verein ein.

Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wenn ich mir als Nichtjäger gelegentlich mal "Wild & Hund" kaufe, ich damit nicht zugleich den Organisationsgrad des Jagdschutzverbandes verringere.

Aber ausdrücklich widerspreche ich der These von der Zwangsmitgliedschaft. Wenn ich Mitglied einer katholischen Kirchengemeinde sein möchte, dann kann ich auch nicht das Papsttum abwählen und für mich entscheiden, zur protestantischen Kirche zu gehören. Und wenn ich in einen SPD-Ortsverband gehe, dann habe ich auch kein Wahlrecht, dass ich lieber gleichzeitig bei der CDU eingeschrieben wäre. Da ist es ja in der Angelfischerei noch richtig liberal, denn man kann beide Mitgliedschaften parallel haben. Nach Deiner Theorie gibt es dann also auch eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft in der katholischen Kirche und in der SPD. Lass die das mal nicht hören.
Wenn schon Zwangsmitgliedschaft, dann durch eine automatisch an den Kauf einer Gewässerpoolkarte geknüpften Mitgliedschaft. (Aber selbst da würde ich den Begriff nicht verwenden, weil er irreführend ist.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Wenn ich einem Verein beitrete, dann weiß ich sehr wohl, ob und in welchem Verband er organisiert ist.


Du warst Funktionär und musst wohl so denken...

*Realität:*
Es will jemand angeln und MUSS dazu in einen Verein eintreten.

Derjenige liest die Satzung nicht, der will angeln.

Der weiss daher eben meist nicht, ob und in welchem Verband sein Verein organisiert ist und was ihn das kostet..

*Frage dazu:*
Wenn also die Verbände meinen, sie würden so tolle Arbeit leisten, warum gibt es dann nicht wie im ADAC (von Dir ins Spiel gebracht) die Möglichkeit sich frei zu entscheiden, ob man Mitglied in einem Verband sein will und das man das dann nach abschätzen der Kosten und des Nutzens dann selber entscheiden kann?

Wenn die Vereine meinen, dass sie in einem Verband gut aufgehoben sind, warum machen sie nicht bei Eintritt offen darauf aufmerksam, in welchem und was das kostet?

Weil dann VDSF wie DAV wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger Mitglieder hätten als das Forum hier (da ist natürlich insoweit ein schlechter Vergleich, da man hier nichts bezahlen muss, wenn auch die Teilnahme hier freiwillig ist und nicht wie bei VDSF oder DAV erzwungen ist)??????????



> Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wenn ich mir als Nichtjäger gelegentlich mal "Wild & Hund" kaufe, ich damit nicht zugleich den Organisationsgrad des Jagdschutzverbandes verringere.


Mit falschen Zahlen/Ansätzen, da Du von "am Angeln Interessierten" gesprochen hast und da die Zahl von 3 Mio. genannt.

Das sind aber die, die mindestens einmal pro Jahr aktiv Angeln, nicht die "Interessierten"...

Am Angeln Interessierte sind es laut Allensbach über 5 Mio. - das zeigt nur wieder einmal mehr, wie dumm die Verbände sind, sich dieses Potential an Einfluss und Geld zu ignorieren und die statt dessen daran arbeiten, dass noch mehr Bürokratie das Angeln in Deutschland noch unattraktiver macht.

Vernünftige Verbände würden gute Arbeit machen, damit ihnen die Leute freiwillig zurennen und die so gestalten, dass möglichst viele der Interessierten sich dann auch organisieren - freiwillig, nicht zwangsweise.

*Realität:*
Die Verbände sind zu dumm für vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und durch ihre Demokratiefeindlichkeit schrecken sie Leute ab statt sie zur aktiven Mitarbeit zu bringen.

Wie schon gesagt:
DAV und VDSF sind sterbende Dinosaurier und ihr neues Kind DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen), dem sich die DAV-Funktionäre und Verbände ohne Sicherung ihrer angelpolitischen Vorstellungen ergeben, ist ein totgeborenes Kind.

Die sind heute schon nur formaldemokratisch legitimiert durch Zwangsmitgliedschaften, aber nicht faktisch, für Angler zu sprechen oder deren Interessen zu vertreten, das wird sich mit den alten Strukturen und Funktionären wohl auch im DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) nicht ändern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Oder anders gesagt:
Weder durch das (vor allem durch Informations- und Diskussionsverweigerung) demokratiefeindliche Tun der Verbände noch durch die Zahl der über die Vereine zwangsrekrutierten Angler leitet sich daher ein faktischer Vertretungsanspruch der Verbände ab

Da unmittelbbare Mitglieder in den Landesverbänden/Regionalverbänden nur die Vereine sind, die Angler bestenfalls mittelbare Zwangsmitglieder.

Formaldemokratisch ist also ein Vertretungsanspruch gegeben, faktisch leider nicht.

Bewiesen wird das unter anderem auch wieder durch die jetzigen Geschehnisse, bei denen wiederum den Anglern etwas aufgedrückt werden soll und man den Zeitplan so eng gestrickt hat, dass eine vernünftige Diskussion gar nicht möglich ist (von mangelnder Information mal abgesehen) und wo die Verbände eine Diskussion auch dadurch verhindern, dass sie nicht inforrmieren, für was sie eigentlich stehen oder wo sie hinwollen (angelpolitische Leitsätze/Verhaltenskodex als Stichworte)..

*Da geht es also immer noch nicht darum, Angler (gut) zu vertreten - evtl. auch noch mit guter und sinnvoller Lobbyarbeit - da geht es nach wie vor um Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten.*


----------



## joerch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Da geht es also immer noch nicht darum, Angler (gut) zu vertreten - evtl. auch noch mit guter und sinnvoller Lobbyarbeit - da geht es nach wie vor um Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten.*




So kann man es auf den Punkt bringen - so ist das heutzutage eben! 

Wie dem auch sei - nur der Einzelangler an der Basis kann dies ändern. Er muß seinem Verein einfach nur sagen wie er's gern hätte.

Da die Verbände aber auch sehr genau wissen, das der Angler an der Basis keine Lust auf Politik hat ( so wie im richtigen Leben), und sich ihre Finanzierung über Zwangsabgaben auf Dauer gesichert haben, business as usual..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Bisher hatte der Angler keine Chance, etwas zu machen, weil sie ja nix wussten.

Die Verbände haben ja bewusst nicht informiert.

Erst sehr langsam wird durch Information und auch Diskussionen wie hier da etwas ändern.

*Aber es werden sich dann immer mehr Angler wie auch Vereine überlegen, ob sie weiterhin diese unfähigen und undemokratischen Verbände finanzieren sollen oder ob sie nicht das Geld besser vereinsintern verwenden könnten.*

Und je mehr jetzt die beiden Dachverbände oder der geplante neue DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) so weitermachen und die Angler weiter eigentlich nur verarschen, desto eher wird dann auch eine Absetzbewegung einsetzen oder sich wieder ein alternativer Verband gründen nach der drohenden Fusion.

Noch könnten das die jetzige  Verbände und Funktionäre durch entsprechendes Tun abwenden - tun sie wie bisher da weiterhin nichts, schaufeeln sie mittel- bis langfristig eben ihr eigenes Grab.

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach:
1.: 
Umfassende und *verpflichtende* Information über alle Planungen, Vorgänge und Diskussionen von Bundes- über Landes- und Regionalverbände, von da in die Vereine und die müssen verpflichtet werden, die Angler auch zu informieren (kostengünstig per Mail, dazu brauchts weder eine Verbandspostille, die keiner liest und auch keine kostenträchtigen und zeitintensiven Sitzungen).

2.: 
Erstellen der Ziele und Vorhaben des Verbandes, Information und Diskussion darüber wie oben angeführt bis zu den Vereinen und dann zu den Anglern runter v*erpflichtend*.

3.. 
Ein Verhaltenskodex für alle Funktionäre und Verbandsgliederungen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber ausdrücklich widerspreche ich der These von der  Zwangsmitgliedschaft. Wenn ich Mitglied einer katholischen  Kirchengemeinde sein möchte, dann kann ich auch nicht das Papsttum  abwählen und für mich entscheiden, zur protestantischen Kirche zu  gehören. Und wenn ich in einen SPD-Ortsverband gehe, dann habe ich auch  kein Wahlrecht, dass ich lieber gleichzeitig bei der CDU eingeschrieben  wäre. Da ist es ja in der Angelfischerei noch richtig liberal, denn man  kann beide Mitgliedschaften parallel haben. Nach Deiner Theorie gibt es  dann also auch eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft in der katholischen Kirche und  in der SPD.



Nun, da kannst Du widersprechen, alleine es ändert nichts.

Wenn ich angeln möchte, habe ich keine andere, vernünftige, Wahl als einem Verein beizutreten. Und fast alle Vereine sind bei uns im VDSF organisiert. Ich kann nicht dem Verein beitreten und wählen, ob ich gleichzeitig Mitglied im VDSF bin oder nicht. Das ist ein Automatismus.

Ich kann mich natürlich entscheiden nicht zu angeln, meine Aktivitäten an eines der zahlreichen Forellenpuffs verlegen, mir für teures Geld Tagesscheine an überlaufenen Kleingewässern zu kaufen ( vorausgesetzt ich bekomme eine Erlaubis ohne " Parteibuch")

Und nicht nur das. Wenn ich in zwei oder drei Vereinen wäre, bin ich automatisch auch zwei oder drei Mitglieder. Eine bereinigte Zahl der Verbandsmitglieder gibt es nicht.

Im Umkehrschluß kann ich auch nicht einem nicht organisierten Verein beitreten, mich aber verbandspolitisch betätigen, da ich kein Verbandsmitglied werden kann.

Dein Beispiel mit der Politik passt jedoch hervorragend. Niemand kann mich zwingen, einer Partei beizutreten. Will ich auf kommunaler Ebene etwas bewirken, muss ich einer Partei beitreten. Dazu muss ich aber nicht dem örtlichen Kegelverein angeschlossen sein, dass kann ich ganz persönlich und alleine entscheiden.

Und selbst wenn ich mich keiner Partei anschließe und keinem Verein angehöre, kann und darf ich zur Wahl gehen und meine Stimme abgeben. 

Die Angelpolitik umgelegt auf die echte Politik würde bedeuten, kein Wahlrecht ohne Parteibuch.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du warst Funktionär und musst wohl so denken...
> 
> Was bitte schön ist an der Denke so falsch. Kaufst Du Katzen ausschließlich in Säcken?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zusser (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jemand der mir am Telefon erzählt, er habe gerade die Fischerprüfung bestanden und würde erst seit kurzem angeln, später dann behauptet, schon Jahrzehnte Mitglied im Verband zu sein, hat sich bei einer der Angaben fürchterlich geirrt. Und da es recht schwierig ist, sich in einer solchen Angelegenheit zu irren, dem traue ich permanente Irrtümer zu.


Irren ist menschlich -  könnte es sein dass auch du ein Mensch bist? 
Ich habe dir sicher nicht gesagt, ich hätte erst vor kurzem die Prüfung abgelegt, hast du mich mit jemandem verwechselt?
*Nur um mich zu diskreditieren würdest du sowas doch sicher nicht öffentlich behaupten, oder?
*
Vermutlich hast du das deshalb durcheinander gebracht, weil ich dir sagte, dass ich erst seit 2 Jahren wieder 'richtig' angle, vorher war ich 20 Jahre lang einer von Thomas' 3 Mio, die 3 oder 4 mal im Jahr angeln gehen.
Meine Prüfung habe ich 1983 gemacht.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eins Statistik ohne Quellenangabe und Bezug zu veröffentlichen, verstößt nicht nur gegen die Boardregeln, sondern lässt auch an der Quelle zweifeln.


Oh, Entschuldigung, wie konnte ich nur Zahlen ohne Quelle nennen. Bitte schön:
http://www.fischerpruefung.net/?page=Statistik_Fischerpruefung_Bayern (der erste Link der Google-Suche nach "fischerprüfung bayern teilnehmer")



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Doch selbst wenn die Quelle seriös ist, solltest Du drauf achten, nur mit bereinigten Statistiken zu arbeiten, wenn Du damit eine Aussage untermauern willst.


Ach je, ich wollte keine Aussage untermauern. Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang ja keine gemacht. Ich wollte stattdessen Thoms Behauptung stützen, dass die Verbandsmitgliederzahlen ansteigen müssten, weil die Zahl der Fischerprüfungsabsolventen jährlich um 2% steigen.
Leider ist mir das nicht gelungen.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [..]Das - und dazu ist eine seriöse Statistik dann doch gut - zeigt deutlich, wie sehr das Wirken des Verbandes und hier insbesondere die Tierschutzhörige Anglerprüfung es offenbar schafft, Menschen vom Angeln und damit von der Natur abzuhalten.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach den Prüfungen sollte die Zahl der Angler pro Jahr um ca. 2% zunehmen [..]


Wie jetzt?




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Davon ganz weg, erwarte ich mit Spannung Deinen ersten gehaltvollen, kompetenten und sachbezogenen Beitrag zum Thema Angelpolitik.


Ja, da warte ich bei dem einen oder anderen hier auch schon lange drauf. #c
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf!


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun, da kannst Du widersprechen, alleine es ändert nichts.
> 
> Wenn ich angeln möchte, habe ich keine andere, vernünftige, Wahl als einem Verein beizutreten. Und fast alle Vereine sind bei uns im VDSF organisiert. Ich kann nicht dem Verein beitreten und wählen, ob ich gleichzeitig Mitglied im VDSF bin oder nicht. Das ist ein Automatismus.
> 
> ...


 

Au weia! Es muss nur etwas tüchtig genug hinken, um als Vergleich hergenommen zu werden. Dein Wahlrecht für die Parlamente kommt aus der dir verliehenen Staatsbürgerschaft. Dadurch bestimmst Du noch lange nicht die Gremien der Parteien mit, wenn Du kein Mitglied bist. Bei Deinem Argument dürfte jeder "Angelinteressierte" mit genauso viel Stimmrecht in den Verbänden mitentscheiden wie die zahlenden und arbeitenden Mitglieder. Dann allerdings würde ich auch sofort austreten.

Ist Dir mal der Gedenke gekommen, dass die Vereine durch ihre Mitgliedschaft in Verbänden auch in den Genuss von Leistungen kommen, die sie an ihre Mitglieder weitergeben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Ist Dir mal der Gedenke gekommen, dass die Vereine durch ihre Mitgliedschaft in Verbänden auch in den Genuss von Leistungen kommen, die sie an ihre Mitglieder weitergeben?


Nachtangelverbot?
Setzkescherverbot?
Rücksetzverbot?


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bisher hatte der Angler keine Chance, etwas zu machen, weil sie ja nix wussten.
> 
> Die Verbände haben ja bewusst nicht informiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ich selbst war jahrzehntelang (!) Mitglied im VDSF, ohne es eigentlich zu bemerken.





Zusser schrieb:


> Vermutlich hast du das deshalb durcheinander gebracht, weil ich dir sagte, dass ich erst seit 2 Jahren wieder 'richtig' angle, vorher war ich 20 Jahre lang einer von Thomas' 3 Mio, die 3 oder 4 mal im Jahr angeln gehen.
> Meine Prüfung habe ich 1983 gemacht.
> 
> Möglich dass ich das missverstanden habe. Bei drei oder veirmal angeln im Jahr muss man nix vom Verbandsgeschehen merken. Ob das ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist, sei mal dahingestellt.
> ...



Einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen dem Anstieg der Anglerprüfung und einer Zunahme der Mitgliedszahlen kann es in den alten Bundesländern nicht geben, da nicht jeder Prüfling sich einem Verein anschließt. Das kann höchsten zufällig miteinander korrelieren. Dazu muss ich keine vagen Statistiken bemühen. Und schon gar keine von einem einzigen Bundesland, auch wenn sich da so mancher für den Nabel von Deutschland hält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine Funktionär für Verbesserungen ist und dafür Unterstützung sucht und er findet nur Angler, die ihm immer wieder sagen: "Ich will doch nur Angeln!", dann wird der Funktionär, ob er will oder nicht, schlussendlich keine Verbesserungen erreichen.


Dann sind wir also gleicher Meinung, dass zum einen die Verbände nichts taugen und nichts bringen und zum anderen die Angler selber schuld daran sind, wenn sie sich das alles gefallen lassen?

Und dass sich zum einen nichts ändern wird, wenn die Angler nicht aufwachen, zum anderen nicht, wenn nicht weitblickendere Funktionäre versuchen das System von innen auf die Füsse zu stellen?

Sondern dass auch da letztlich der bequemere Weg gesucht und gefunden werden wird, nämlich sich als Verein aus den Verbänden zurückzuziehen, weil die Leistungen in keinster Weise den Kosten entsprechen?

Weil eben inzwischen die Informationen immer mehr ans Tageslicht kommen, wie unfähig Verbände und Funktionäre zum einen sind und wie unwillig zum anderen, das zu ändern?

Und damit dann eben - wie von mir öfter gesagt - die jetzigen Verbände sterbende Saurier sind und der geplante neue DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) eine Totgeburt, weil die gleichen unfähigen Verbände und Funktionäre das nach dem bewiesen versagenden alten System ins Leben rufen wollen?

Wie gesagt, wir sehen das nicht kurfristig, sondern als langfristige Entwicklung.

Und je länger das dauern wird, desto mehr Unsinn werden Verbände und Funktionäre treiben - und irgendwann werden das sich die Angler und Vereine nicht mehr gefallen lassen.

Da würde ich viel drauf wetten...

Warte erstmal ab, was jetzt alles bis 2012 bis zur geplanten Übernahme des DAV in den DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) alles noch passieren wird..

Auch da würde ich drauf wetten, dass wir noch viel berichten können über Unfähigkeit von Verbänden und Funktionären, über mangelnde Information und nicht vorhandenes Demokratieverständnis..
;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Au weia! Es muss nur etwas tüchtig genug hinken, um als Vergleich hergenommen zu werden. Dein Wahlrecht für die Parlamente kommt aus der dir verliehenen Staatsbürgerschaft. Dadurch bestimmst Du noch lange nicht die Gremien der Parteien mit, wenn Du kein Mitglied bist.
> 
> Verstehe nicht, wie Du so argumentieren kannst.
> 
> ...



Ich warte gespannt auf Beispiele.

Wohlgemerkt aus VDSF Kreisen. Der DAV bietet seinen Mitglieder ja die Verbandsgewässer, dafür kann er erwarten, dass die Angler auch Mitglied im Verband sind.

Der VDSF hat zumindest in meiner Gegend nullkommanull Gewässer. Von irgendwelchen Leistungen ist mir nichts bekannt. Diese lächerliche und überflüssige Versicherung mal ausgenommen.

Es mag durchaus sein, dass Du vieles durch die Brandenburgsche Brille siehst, in NRW ticken die Uhre allerdings etwas anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Brotfisch hat ja mal angemerkt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dass die Verbände Dienstleister der Vereine sein sollten.


Einen Dienstleister bezahlt man, weil er bestimmte Dienste anbietet, die man für nötig hält und für die man willens ist, den geforderten Preis zu bezahlen.

Wir werden dafür sorgen, dass die Leistungen oder Nichtleistungen der Verbände bekannt werden - auch und gerade bei den Vereinen, die seit Jahrzehnten in einem Verband sind, *ohne sich Gedanken darüber zu machen, ob sie das überhaupt müssen und was sie für ihr Geld bekommen*

Wie gesagt, wir denken da längerfristig....

Das jetzige Trauerspiel der Verbände und Funktionäre und der schweigenden Anglerschaft ist da eine Momentaufnahme, die so nicht bleiben wird.

Das Samenkorn ist gelegt - wollen sich die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre weiter durch ihr Handeln selber abschaffen, helfen wir gerne dabei, da wir die alle momentan für untragbar halten.

Genauso gerne würden wir den Leuten helfen in den Verbänden, die wirkliche Verantwortung für Angler wahrnehmen wollten und die Verbände von innen reformieren.

Was auch kommt, unsere angelpolitische Richtung steht und ist nachlesbar.

Und wir halten uns nachgewiesen an unsere Versprechen - im Gegensatz zu den momentanen Verbänden und Funktionären..


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachtangelverbot?
> Setzkescherverbot?
> Rücksetzverbot?


 

Selektiver kann ja eine Wahrnehmung nicht sein. 

Du hast ja Deinen "Propaganda-" Ansatz hier selbst dargelegt. Die breite Masse der Angler, die vor lauter Fixierung auf ein bestimmtes Gewässer gar nicht merken, wie sie scharenweise in die Verbände gepresst werden, während letztere trotz riesigen Angelinteresses immer mehr ausbluten... Diese breite Masse soll mit permanenten Wiederholungen wachgerüttelt werden. Also ist die Selektivität Deiner Aussagen hier auch bewusst gewählt. Versuche es.

Mein Menschenbild des Anglers ist ein ganz anderes. Er erkennt den Zusammenhang  zwischen Angeln und Verantwortung. Er weiß auch, dass wenn er an einem Gewässer angelt, dass jemand das Gewässer pflegen muss und die Bestände bewahren. Er weiß auch, dass das Geld kostet. Er ist auch in der Lage, diesen Zusammenhang mit seinem eigenen Handeln in Beziehung zu setzen. Deswegen interessiert er sich auch für Informationen.  Ihm reichen Stammtischmeinungen nicht aus.

Ich glaube nicht, dass Angler doof sind. Sie werden es erst in der Sekunde, in der sie in ihrem Verein in ein Amt gewählt werden. Bin ich ja der beste Beweis für.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Siehe mein Posting über Deinem ;-))



> Ich glaube nicht, dass Angler doof sind. Sie werden es erst in der Sekunde, in der sie in ihrem Verein in ein Amt gewählt werden. Bin ich ja der beste Beweis für.



Ich glaube in keinster Weise, dass Du doof geworden bist als Funktionär, sondern nur etwas (nicht vollständig wie viele andere) "betriebsblind"..

Aber das kriegen wir wieder hin....
;-))


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich warte gespannt auf Beispiele.
> 
> Wohlgemerkt aus VDSF Kreisen. Der DAV bietet seinen Mitglieder ja die Verbandsgewässer, dafür kann er erwarten, dass die Angler auch Mitglied im Verband sind.
> 
> ...


 

Nichts mit einem Verband am Hut? Nur eben an sein Gewässer ranwollen. 

An einer Stelle stimme ich Dir aber zu: Eine Gastkartenausgabe nur an Verbandsmitglieder des eigenen Verbandes, wo es sie geben sollte, finde ich schon sehr schäbig.

Auf die tolle Zwangsdienstleistung der Poolgewässer gehen wir ja in dem neuen thread und nicht mehr an dieser Stelle ein. Aber offenbar ist es kein Zwang, wenn ich für alle Gewässer bezahlen und dann auch noch Mitglied werden muss, aber sehr wohl Zwang, wenn ich einem Verein beitrete, dass dessen Regeln gelten.

Und natürlich hat der VDSF-Bund keine Gewässer, er will auch keine haben. Jetzt sag noch, er sollte welche haben.

Brandenburgische Brille: Klingt echt übel, aber sicher nehme ich da viele Beispiele her. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich in Bezug auf NRW reichlich mit Informationen versorgt werde, um meine Bildungslücken zuzuschmieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die breite Masse der Angler, die vor lauter Fixierung auf ein bestimmtes Gewässer gar nicht merken, wie sie scharenweise in die Verbände gepresst werden, während letztere trotz riesigen Angelinteresses immer mehr ausbluten...
> 
> Thomas, der Auslöser für diesen Diskussionszweig ist ein anderer. Nämlich meine Feststellung, dass es ohne die Zwangsmitgliedschaft den VDSF nicht, oder nur in unbedeutender Größe geben würde. Ich gehe jede Wette mit Dir ein, dass wenn die Verbandsmitgliedschaft vereinsunabhängig und freiwillig wäre, der VDSF nur einen Bruchteil seiner Mitgliederzahlen erreicht hätte.
> 
> Mein Menschenbild des Anglers ist ein ganz anderes. Er erkennt den Zusammenhang  zwischen Angeln und Verantwortung. Er weiß auch, dass wenn er an einem Gewässer angelt, dass jemand das Gewässer pflegen muss und die Bestände bewahren. Er weiß auch, dass das Geld kostet.



Und wer bewahrt die Gewässer, wer zahlt, wer hegt, wer pflegt?
Bei uns die Vereine, sprich die Mitglieder,  ohne jede Unterstützung vom Verband.


----------



## gründler (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> und die Bestände bewahren......


 
....zb.mit Abknüppelpflichten damit dann jedes Jahr neu besetzt werden muss,damit der Rubbel weiter rollt.

Um sich dann als Vereinsmitglied Vorstand.... über Forellenpuffs aufzuregen,zum Königspokal aber Forellen besetzen....jeden massigen Hecht Carp....töten damit nicht bloß mal einer 2-3 mal Laicht.

Das Leben könnte so schön sein.......

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nichts mit einem Verband am Hut? Nur eben an sein Gewässer ranwollen.
> 
> An einer Stelle stimme ich Dir aber zu: Eine Gastkartenausgabe nur an Verbandsmitglieder des eigenen Verbandes, wo es sie geben sollte, finde ich schon sehr schäbig.
> 
> ...




Du wirst warrig|supergri

Wenn ein Verband Gewässer hat, in denen ich angeln möchte, dann ist es logsch und richtig, dass ich Mitglied in diesem Verband sein muss. 

Bei uns hat der Verband keine Gewässer. Die sind allesamt in Vereinshand. Wozu soll ich im Verband sein, wenn ich nur angeln will ?


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir also gleicher Meinung, dass zum einen die Verbände nichts taugen und nichts bringen und zum anderen die Angler selber schuld daran sind, wenn sie sich das alles gefallen lassen?
> 
> Und dass sich zum einen nichts ändern wird, wenn die Angler nicht aufwachen, zum anderen nicht, wenn nicht weitblickendere Funktionäre versuchen das System von innen auf die Füsse zu stellen?
> 
> ...


 
Ja das ist mal wieder ein fast völlig zustimmungsfähiger Beitrag, lieber Thomas. (Dachte schon fast, wir sind uns in gar nix mehr einig.)

2 Punkte allerdings doch noch anmerkend:

- Für mich ist das wichtigste, dass Informationen an die Basis gelangen - das finde ich auch die starke Seite am AB
- Die Losung mit dem "Warten" schmeckt mir nicht. In der Politik gilt ja der Spruch: Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es verdient. Aber gerade wenn alsbald Richtungsentscheidungen getroffen werden sollen, dann gilt es, JETZT durch Aufklärung und Information der Öffentlichkeit die Handlungsspielräume so zu verengen, dass der Zug in die richtige Richtung fahren MUSS. Wenn erst alles "tot" ist, wie Du prophezeist, wird das Reiten noch viel schwieriger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Auch hier sind wir wieder beim Punkt Dienstleister...
Was leisten denn welche Verbände konkret wirklich für das von den Anglern über die Vereine abgepresste Geld?

Nochmal und um wieder zum Thema hier zurück zu kommen, der gemeinsamen Erklärung derer, die bis jetzt unfähig waren, selber eine Fusion im Sinne der Angler hinzukriegen:
Momentan schaffen sich Verbände langfristig durch ihre Unfähigkeit und ihr Verhalten ab - jetzt hat sich der DAV-Bund eben auch noch "dazugesellt".

Bisher hatte sich gerade der DAV-Bund zumindest in Reden und Veröffentlichungen immer dazu bekannt, die Interessen aller Angler zu vertreten und ohne festschreiben bestimmter angelpolitischer Punkte keine Fusion zuzulassen.

Das ist nach diesem gemeinsamen Brief und den letzten Veröffentlichungen nun Geschichte und hat sich nun auch beim DAV-Bund als Wortblase herausgestellt. 

Wir haben immer gesagt, uns geht es um die Sache, nicht um DAV oder VDSF.

Auch hier haben wir wieder - im Gegensatz zu Verbänden und Funktionären - einmal mehr bewiesen, dass wir eben Wort halten:
Solange der DAV-Bund sich anscheinend an seine Versprechungen uns und den Anglern gegenüber hielt, haben  wir das unterstützt.

Nachdem der DAV-Bund jetzt nachgewiesenermaßen sein Wort bricht, kriegen die natürlich - wie von uns versprochen - genauso "Feuer" wie bisher eben meist der VDSF.

Und wir würden ebenso - wie immer ange- wie auch versprochen - jeden unterstützen, der innerhalb der Verbände (egal welcher) versucht, das alles wieder richtig hinzudrehen.

Und ansonsten warten wir in Ruhe ab, berichten weiter, diskutieren weiter....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn erst alles "tot" ist, wie Du prophezeist, wird das Reiten noch viel schwieriger


Aus einem toten Pferd lässt sich gute Salami machen, mit der man dann die neuen vernünftigen Funktionäre in einem neuen, besseren Vereins/Verbandssystem mit einem neuen Verband - wahrscheinlich entstanden durch jetzt frustrierte aus den jetzigen Verbänden - gut füttern bzw. belohnen kann..

Noch könnten ja die aktuellen was ändern - wenn sie wollen...

Ansonsten:
Viel Spaß beim eigenen Untergang, wir werden mithelfen, wenn dass das Ziel sein sollte der aktuellen Verbände und Funktionäre..
;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gerade wenn alsbald Richtungsentscheidungen getroffen werden sollen, dann gilt es, JETZT durch Aufklärung und Information der Öffentlichkeit die Handlungsspielräume so zu verengen, dass der Zug in die richtige Richtung fahren MUSS


Warst es nicht Du, der bisher dafür plädierte, bloss keine angelpolitische Richtung vor einer Fusion festzulegen?

Wir wollten das schon immer fetsgelegt haben.

Da sich Verbände und Funktionäre ja strikt bis jetzt weigern zu sagen, in welche Richtung das gehen soll (Du erinnest Dich? Eine alte Forderung von uns, dass angelpolitische Ziele veröffentlicht, diskutiert und festgeschrieben werden müssen), kann man da eben nichts drüber berichten - nur dass die Funktionäre/Verbände sich weigern.

Und der DAV-Bund, der bisher für eine bestimmte angelpolitische Richtung stand, hat das ja jetzt laut den Veröffentlichungen ja aufgegeben, damit die starken Landesverbände endlich das bekommen können, was sie schon immer wolltern:
Einen schwachen Bundesverband ohne angelpolitische Ambitionen......


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du wirst warrig|supergri
> 
> Wenn ein Verband Gewässer hat, in denen ich angeln möchte, dann ist es logsch und richtig, dass ich Mitglied in diesem Verband sein muss.
> 
> Bei uns hat der Verband keine Gewässer. Die sind allesamt in Vereinshand. Wozu soll ich im Verband sein, wenn ich nur angeln will ?


 
"Warrig" klingt schön - aber ich weiß leider nicht, was es heißt.

Natürlich kann ich das Anliegen verstehen. Gibt es denn bei Euch nur Gewässer in der Hand von VDSF-Vereinen? Und die geben alle keine Gastkarten aus oder nur an VDSF-Mitglieder? So gar keine Karten beim Berufsfischer zu bekommen? Gibt es keine Koppelfischereirechte?

Gesetzt den Fall, in Deinem Einzugsbereich wäre es so, dann würde ich das allerdings auch sehr kritisch sehen. Aber so viele hallstarrige Vereine auf einen Haufen kann ich mir ja selbst in NRW kaum vorstellen. Aber mag ja sein.

Gleichwohl: der Pächter eines Gewässers ist naturgemäß gegenüber dem Karteninteressenten in der wirtschaftlich besseren Position - das ist das Gleiche wie bei Arbeitgebern und Vermietern. Und deswegen macht er auch die Regeln und gibt evtl. auch keine Gastkarten aus. OK, dann hat er auch nicht die Einnahmen, kann nicht so bewirtschaften, wie er sonst könnte, das Gewässer wird dann ohnehin unattraktiver und dann sind es die Mitglieder, die dann irgendwann mal drüber entscheiden, ob es doch Gastkarten gibt. 

Ich finde es gut, wenn wir auch beim Thema Kartenausgabe Verbandsgrenzen ab- und nicht aufbauen. Mit der ausdrücklichen Zulassung von Doppelmitgliedschaften ist da ein Schritt getan. Aber das ein Verein, der Mitglied in einem Landesverband ist, bei seinen Mitgliedern differenziert nach solchen, die Verbandsmitglied sein wollen und solchen, die es nicht wollen. Stell Dir mal vor, der LV gibt dem Verein zur Stiftungsfeier einen Zuschuss von 1000 €. Soll dann die Bratwurst für die Verbandsmitglieder 60 Cent kosten und für die Nichtverbandsmitglieder 1,10 €? Wir hätten zwei Beitragssysteme in einem Verein. Was ist mit Familienbeiträgen, wenn der Vater nicht im Verband sein will, der Sohn aber wegen der Jugendförderung sehr wohl? Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, wie man auf Vereinsebene unter den Bedingungen Mitgliedschaftsgerechtigkeit herstellen will.

Aber ich würde mich, statt das hier ewig auszumalen, wirklich eher für eine Beschreibung der Situation bei Dir in NRW interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Hast aber nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun..

Thema hier:
Den Konsequenzen aus dem gemeinsamen Brief derjenigen, die bisher unfähig waren die Fusion zielführend hinzukriegen - Und sich jetzt von den starken Landesverbänden dazu treiben lassen, einen schwachen Bundesverband ohne angelpolitische Ambitionen zu installieren.

Beim VDSF war das wohl eh immer schon gewollt, dass der DAV-Bund sich jetzt davon verabschiedet, wie versprochen angelpolitische Punkte vor einer Fusion festzuschreiben und einer Fusion nur ohne Zeitdruck zuzustimmen, muss man nun leider konstatieren.

Genauso wie dass sich damit die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre langfristig ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln, statt sich zu reformieren.

Da helfen wir doch gerne beim schaufeln...........


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warst es nicht Du, der bisher dafür plädierte, bloss keine angelpolitische Richtung vor einer Fusion festzulegen?
> 
> Wir wollten das schon immer fetsgelegt haben.
> 
> ...


 

Will ja nicht kleinteilig werden: Es ging darum, Irrfahrten durch Herstellung von Information und Öffentlichkeit möglichst zu verringern.
Wir erleben doch seit 2008 eine Irrfahrt nach der anderen, weil die Spitzenfunktionäre nicht mit Rückmeldungen von der Basis gerechnet haben. Nimm doch die Vehemenz der Gewässerpooldiskussion. Die Verbände erklären mal lapidar: Nicht betroffen und fertig. Die Ängste der Basis kriegen sie dann erst mit, wenn ein paar Dutzend Vereinsvorstände nach sicher hitzigen Mitgliederversammlungen ihre Landespräsidenten unsicher gemacht haben. Statt auf diese nachvollziehbaren Befürchtungen einzugehen, sind dann wieder die Landesverbandspräsidenten am Pranger. Aber erstmal ist der Zug in die Irre gefahren. War vermeidbar.

Aber es kann auch nicht sein, dass von Anfang an ein völlig fertiges Produkt nach dem Motto "So und kein Stück anders" vorgegeben wird. Das könnte ebenso daneben gehen, nämlich wenn es nicht die Zustimmung der Mehrheit findet. Daher plädiere ich für ein offenes System mit gelebtere Verbandsdemokratie.

Übrigens: Die Frage, ob der zukünftige Verband (Fusionsverband) ein Verband der Verbände oder ein Mitgliederverband sein soll, ist glaube ich, noch gar nicht thematisiert worden, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Übrigens: Die Frage, ob der zukünftige Verband (Fusionsverband) ein Verband der Verbände oder ein Mitgliederverband sein soll, ist glaube ich, noch gar nicht thematisiert worden, oder?


Natürlich nicht - wie so vieles andere nicht.

Und im Gegensatz zu den unfähigen Verbänden/Funktionären haben wir daher ja mal angelpolitische Punkte, die nach unsere Ansicht sowohl zielführend sind wie auch von jedem Funktionär beider Verbände unterschrieben werden können müssten, zur Diskussion gestellt. (ich stell die auf Wunsch gerne nochmal hier rein.. ;-)) 

Genauso wie einen Verhaltenskodex, dem sich Funktionäre und Verbände anschliessen können müssten, würden sie ihre Aufgabe ernst nehmen sowie genügend Demokratiewillen besitzen...


----------



## ivo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Lasst den guten Brotfisch doch. Er hat gezeigt wie VDSF-Funktionäre denken und was sie von einzelnen Themen halten. Es ist doch nicht überraschend. Der VDSF ist ja so toll. Und die "Zwangsabgabe" im DAV ist ja so schlecht.|uhoh:

Ist nur komisch, die meisten VDSF-Gewässser bzw die Mitgliedschaft in den Vereinen kostet ein vielfaches von dem was man für den Gewässerfonds pro Nase zahlt!


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus einem toten Pferd lässt sich gute Salami machen, mit der man dann die neuen vernünftigen Funktionäre in einem neuen, besseren Vereins/Verbandssystem mit einem neuen Verband - wahrscheinlich entstanden durch jetzt frustrierte aus den jetzigen Verbänden - gut füttern bzw. belohnen kann..
> 
> Noch könnten ja die aktuellen was ändern - wenn sie wollen...
> 
> ...


 
Als Niedersachse by nature kann ich das mit der Pferdesalami nur begrüßen. Man merkt: ein echt professioneller Vorschlag.... ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@ ivo:
Ich hatte mit meinem Namensvetter schon lange Telefonate - der Brotfisch ist so verkehrt nicht. 

Wie gesagt, etwas betriebsblind durch seine damalige Funktionärstätigkeit, aber nicht verkehrt.

Hätten wir mehr von der Sorte, gerade im VDSF - die auch auf Information und Demokratie setzen würden - würde auch im VDSF vieles besser ausshen.

Und den DAV braucht man nun ja auch nicht mehr loben, nachdem sie den Weg zum zweiten VDSF eingeschlagen haben....



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Als Niedersachse by nature kann ich das mit der Pferdesalami nur begrüßen. Man merkt: ein echt professioneller Vorschlag.... ;-))


Hast Du auch den tieferen Sinn dahinter erkannt - warum wir also warten, berichten und diskutieren und warum das Zeit brauchen wird?


----------



## Debilofant (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Habe aus Zeitgründen die Trööts zur Entwicklung der leider einmal mehr zur Farce geratenen Fusionsmeierei nur sporadisch mitverfolgt und auch den hier schon wieder auf fast 50 Seiten angewachsenen Trööt nicht vollständig mir zu Gemüte geführt.

Was aber inzwischen am Verhalten der DAV-Spitze zu beklagen ist, stand leider nach meinen bereits in der Vergangenheit gewonnenen Erfahrungen zu befürchten. Ausnahmsweise ein auszugsweise hervorgekramtes - und selbstverständlich gleichwohl stinkendes  - Selbstzitat aus der Anfangsphase des neu aufgelegten Fusionsmärchens, noch/schon stammend vom 11.04.2010...



Debilofant schrieb:


> Morjen,
> 
> ...Was mir jedoch nicht nur ganz beiläufig zu denken gibt, ist die  Personalie, die hier sehr zu meiner Überraschung unterzeichnet  nachzulesen ist. Wenn der gute Mann die aufgelisteten Interessen der  Anglerschaft ebenso konsequent und effizient vertritt, wie seinerzeit  vor vielen Jahren noch als Fischereireferent des Landes Brandenburg im  Potsdamer Ministerium für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt, dann, naja, dann  habe ich so meine leidlichen Zweifel, ob das was im Sinne der Angler  werden wird (Das Entfallen der Fischereischeinpflicht für  Friedfischangelei in Brandenburg kam meines Wissens auch erst nach  seiner Wirkenszeit). Jedenfalls standen Interessen der Anglerschaft im  Land Brandenburg meines Erlebens nach bei Herrn Markstein zur Zeit  seiner Referententätigkeit offensichtlich unumstößlich erst an zweiter  Stelle, nämlich hinter der im Lande Brandenburg zahlenmäßig  überdurchschnittlich breit aufgestellten und entsprechend vom Land  Brandenburg bedienten Berufsfischerei...
> 
> ...



Nun ja, schade, dass sich meine Befürchtungen rückblickend als neuerlich verhallter Kassandraruf entpuppt haben.

Schlimmer aber noch dürfte sein, dass jetzt, nachdem auf Seiten des DAV die einst als unumstößlich ausgegebenen Bedingungen scheinbar ein für alle Mal über Bord geworfen worden sind, mit dem absehbar drohenden Lauf der Dinge am Ende nicht eben wenige Elementarinteressen eines Anglers hier in diesem Lande wohl verraten und verkauft sein werden.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> Schlimmer aber noch dürfte sein, dass jetzt, nachdem auf Seiten des DAV die einst als unumstößlich ausgegebenen Bedingungen scheinbar ein für alle Mal über Bord geworfen worden sind, mit dem absehbar drohenden Lauf der Dinge am Ende nicht eben wenige Elementarinteressen eines Anglers hier in diesem Lande wohl verraten und verkauft sein werden.


So seh ich das inzwischen auch, nach anfänglichem - gerade nach den persönlichen Gesprächen in Berlin - Optimismus.
Auch wegen der damals gemachten und jetzt gebrochenen Versprechen des DAV-Bund.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast aber nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun..



Hat es schon. Ich sehe auch hier die Argumentation auf Basis länderspezifischer Gegebenheiten. Dann kann etwas gravierend negatives in einem BL für ein anderes überhaupt keinen Belang haben.

Wir reden hier aber über die Einheit der Bundesverbände und da gehört das verstehen der Belange anderer BL uneingeschränkt dazu.

Nachtrag


Da das aber dann doch zu weiteren Pooldiskussionen führt, hab ich alle diesbezüglichen Beiträge, incl. meinem eigenen, in das Poolthema verschoben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Passt ;-)


----------



## raubangler (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Genauso wie einen Verhaltenskodex, dem sich Funktionäre und Verbände anschliessen können müssten, würden sie ihre Aufgabe ernst nehmen sowie genügend Demokratiewillen besitzen...



Und schon wieder die Demokratie.....
Die eigene Meinung ist natuerlich die Mehrheitsmeinung und die Meinung der (gewaehlten) Funktionaere eine undemokratische Minderheitsmeinung.
Die Masche haben auch die Bolschewiken so durchgezogen, sich selbst so benannt und hatten auch Erfolg damit.


----------



## Hanns Peter (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Das System der Zwangsmitgliedschaft ist auch im DAV so, auch wenn es da in einigen Bundesländern möglich ist, als Einzelangler Mitglied zu werden.
> 
> Nur dann ohne Antrags- und Stimmrecht - die werden schon wissen warum.
> Genau wie der VDSF wollen die eben eine gelebte Demokratie verhindern.



Moin Thomas,

das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Im "NRW-DAV" (AGSB-NRW e.V.) habe ich als Einzelmitglied sowohl Antrags- wie auch Stimmrecht.


----------



## Honeyball (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@raubangler:
Woher nimmst Du nur die Weisheit, uns mit derartigen vor Intelligenz nur so strotzenden hoch informativen und der Sache dienlichen Beiträgen immer wieder auf den Pfad der heuchlerischen Tugend des dummen Abnickertums zurückführen zu wollen?

Geradezu philosophisch ist dein Ansatz, die Bolschewistische Revolution als vergleichenden Maßstab für freie und offene Meinungsäußerung, Berichterstattung und Diskussion heran zu ziehen. Die daraus resultierende Erkenntnis, dass ausgerechnet bolschewistische Funktionäre eine Mehrheitsmeinung und eben nicht eine undemokratische Minderheitsmeinung vertreten haben, muss ich mit meinem zugegebener Maßen irgendwo beschränkten historischen Verständnis noch etwas verarbeiten.

Ich armer Unwissender hatte bisher eher den Eindruck, als wären es eben ganz genau diese den bolschewistischen Strukturen nachempfundenen Verhältnisse in den Verbänden, die es zu kritisieren und anzuprangern gilt. Warum man jedoch sich eine Mehrheitsmeinung nicht zu eigen machen sollte, bzw. warum der Wunsch nach mehr Information und Demokratie nicht dem Mehrheitsdenken entsprechen könnte, entzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft. 

Aber dem wirst Du ja sicherlich durch weitere sachlich-philosophische Beiträge vergleichbar hoher Qualität abhelfen können.

Achso, nochwas (nur mal so als Frage): Hab ich das falsch verstanden oder falsch interpretiert, dass in den letzten 30 Jahren weltweit eine ganze Menge undemokratischer und der Mehrheit des denkenden Volkes widersprechender Systeme unter anderem dadurch den Bach runter gegangen sind, weil der uneingeschränkte Informationsfluss als Basis meinungsbildenden Denkens innerhalb dieser Mehrheit durch die undemokratisch agierenden Führer nicht bzw. im nicht-ausreichenden Maße verhindert werden konnte?

Ist es nicht so, dass immer dort die freie und unabhängige Berichterstattung in Presse, TV und Internet teilweise massiv behindert wird, wo führende Regime eine Auflehnung der eigenen unterdrückten Volkesmehrheit zu befürchten haben?

Jaja, diese bösen Revolutionäre, die immer wieder die Geschichte geprägt und ihren -meist kleinen- Teil der Welt verändert haben. Die sind bestimmt hauptverantwortlich für all das Unglück dieser Welt, das wahrscheinlich seine Wurzeln in der Unterdrückung des Adels (Frankreich, Russland), der Entmachtung von Industriellen und Großgrundbesitzern (England), der Bewilligung von Menschenrechten an Menschen anderer Hautfarbe (USA) und der Wiedervereinigung unter demokratischer Verfassungsgebung (Deutschland) hat. 

Werden wir armen Dummen irgendwann endlich einsehen, dass wir unbedingt Führer und Führungen brauchen, die als elitäre Minderheit uns Masse unsere größte Schwäche abnehmen und für uns denken und handeln, auch wenn es für uns verborgen bleibt, welche Vorteile wir daraus ziehen? 

Werden wir irgendwann aufhören, diese elitären Vordenker zu kritisieren oder gar anzufeinden, oder -noch schlimmer- durch unsere revolutionären Bemühungen zu stürzen und in unserer Blindheit dafür, dass diese doch um so vieles schlauer und weitsichtiger sind, als wir dumme Masse, endlich unser eigenes Denken einstellen?

Ich hoffe: nein !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Danke Honeyball, hast mir die Arbeit abgenommen..


----------



## raubangler (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erkla:rung Markstein und Mohnert*

Honeyball, bevor Du hier noch den arabischen Fruehling anfuehrst, will ich Dich doch ein wenig aufklaeren.....

Die Bolschewiki haben sich ungerechtfertigter Weise selbst als 'Mehrheitler' bezeichnet und haben sich deshalb - oh Wunder - auch gleich so benannt.
Das Resultat ist bekannt.

Jemanden undemokratische Tendenzen vorzuwerfen, wie Ihr es hier laufend mit den Verbandsfunktionaeren macht, impliziert eine aehnliche Aussage. 
Undemokratisch = Minderheit.
Also Wir = Mehrheit.

Dummerweise wurden die gescholtenen Verbandsfunktionaere aufgrund eines demokratischen Prozesses auf ihre Posten gehoben.
Sie wurden doch tatsaechlich gewaehlt.....

Wie bei Stuttgart21.
Dort wurde alles von den demokratischen Vertretern geplant und umgesetzt und nun kommt eine 'demokratische' Bewegung, die das Ergebnis als 'undemokratisch' und die eigenen Meinung als Volkesmeinung hinstellt.
Man muss nur laut genug schreien.

Gewaehlt wurden die Verbandsfunktionaere vermutlich, weil den meisten Vereinsvertretern einfach alles schietegal ist und sich sonst niemand finden liess. Trotzdem sind sie die demokratisch gewaehlten Vertreter der Vereine, die lt. Vereinsrecht wiederum demokratisch aufgestellt sind.
Somit kann man den Verbandsfunktionaeren alles vorwerfen, nur nicht, dass sie undemokratisch waeren.

Wenn man Euren Kampf (inzwischen wohl Kreuzzug) gegen die Verbaende nur stichprobenartig verfolgt, ist doch eine deutliche Zunahme und Steigerung der herabwuerdigenden Bezeichnungen fuer die Verbandsfunktionaere erkennbar.
Wo wollt Ihr denn da noch hin?


----------



## gründler (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Lieber stehend sterben als kniend leben.

Leider denken noch zu wenige so,aber es werden täglich mehr und das nicht nur bei den Anglern.
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

@ raubangler:
Du hast recht, es ist fo*rmal!!* demokratisch, aber eben nicht faktisch.

Auch die DDR nannte sich "demokratisch" und es gab Wahlen..

War sie deswegen faktisch demokratisch?

Und erinnere Dich an den Brief von Peter Mohnert an Günter Markstein, den wir ja leider nur auszugsweise veröffentlichen durften und in dem Peter Mohnert klargestellt hat, wie er Demokratie in den Verbänden sieht der Brief war ja bevor die Landesverbänbde ihre Bundesverbandspräsidenten zum jagen trugen...):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014


			
				Peter Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte; dies wird in dem von Dir geführten Verband nicht anders sein.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.



Immer wieder wird - gerade auch von Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionären selber - beklagt, dass sich die Angler zu wenig einbringen wenn es um Angelpolitik und Vereins/Verbandsarbeit geht. 

Ein Grund dafür ist unter anderem natürlich auch die Struktur und das Selbstverständnis der Vereine, Verbände und deren Funktionäre.

Wenn man als "einfaches Vereinsmitglied" keine reale Chance sieht, Veränderungen durchzusetzen, weil eh alles abgenickt wird, was "von oben" kommt, ist es sicherlich nicht verwunderlich, wenn sich die Lust zur aktiven Mitarbeit dann in Grenzen hält - man ist und bleibt da "Stimmvieh", wie das Herr Mohnert ja deutlich beschreibt.

Und wenn man dann auch - wie in dem Brief hier - noch auf dem Silbertablett das Selbstverständnis der obersten Funktionäre serviert bekommt, aus dem eindeutig hervorgeht, dass sie sich in ihrem kleinen Zirkel für das alleine maßgebende Gremium halten, dann kann man auch mal drüber nachdenken, ob das nicht auch genauso gewollt ist von diesen Funktionären.

Und man sollte spätestens dann anfangen über die Unterschiede zwischen formaler und gelebter Demokratie nachzudenken und was man da unterstützen - oder wie wir - bekämpfen will.

Und da sich der DAV nun auf den von Peter Mohnert geforderten Weg begibt, alles von oben durchzudrücken, muss man diese genauso kritisieren wie wir das deswegen auch mit dem VDSF machen.

Und das tun wir, weils uns um die Sache und nicht um den einen oder anderen Verband geht.....


----------



## ivo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch die DDR nannte sich "demokratisch" und es gab Wahlen..



Jo, wir hatten immer über 90% Wahlbeteiligung und gewonnen hat immer eine Partei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Dass die Präsidenten beider Verbände aus der ehemaligen DDR stammen, willst Du aber damit nicht irgendwie in Verbindung bringen, auch wenn das in DAV und VDSF genauso abzulaufen scheint??


----------



## Blauzahn (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die Präsidenten beider Verbände aus der ehemaligen DDR stammen, willst Du aber damit nicht irgendwie in Verbindung bringen, auch wenn das in DAV und VDSF genauso abzulaufen scheint??



Jeder Verband bekommt den Präsidenten, welchen er verdient und den er gewählt hat.
Egal, woher sie auch kommen.... 
diese Beiden aber sind vom Kaliber "Luftikus"

Die Politik machten und machen die Landesverbände...


----------



## ivo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die Politik machten und machen die Landesverbände...



Ganz besonders einer. Ich sag nur Fritz-Zubeil-Straße.


----------



## Blauzahn (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Ganz besonders einer. Ich sag nur Fritz-Zubeil-Straße.



Geld regiert die Welt...
das ist auch beim DAV nicht anders #h

PS: @Thomas, was sagen denn deine Quelle*n* ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



> PS: @Thomas, was sagen denn deine Quellen ?


Noch Schweigen im Walde............


----------



## ivo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Geld regiert die Welt...
> das ist auch beim DAV nicht anders #h



Ist mir klar. Aber man muss sich ja davon nicht mit regieren lassen. Und wenn die Fritz-Zubeil-Straße ins verderben springen will muss man ihr ja nicht folgen. Es reicht, wenn man ihr das "Fenster" auf macht und ihr beim springen hilft.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch Schweigen im Walde............



Immernoch?
Oder hat man beschlossen (einheitlich) dicht zu halten um die natürliche Auslese nicht zu behindern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Anscheinend ist níx großes passiert.
Die ntiatoren sasswen vorne, M&M hielten je ne kruze Ansprache, es wurde gefragt, ob die Satzung für alle ok. wäre, es gab weder eine Wortmeldung noch Diskussion, dann wurde mitgeteilt, dass den Landesverbänden nun ein Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages zugehen würde (wer immer den nun ausarbeitet..)..
Businies as usual also ohne jede Diskussion, Beteiligung der Basis oder ähnliches..


----------



## Blauzahn (12. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Nennt man sowas nicht betreutes Wohnen?
(ich meine die zwei älteren Herren auf dem Podium)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Das entlockt mir dann schon ein Schmunzeln..........
Auch wenns eigentlich zum heulen ist..


----------



## angler1996 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist níx großes passiert.
> Die ntiatoren sasswen vorne, M&M hielten je ne kruze Ansprache, es wurde gefragt, ob die Satzung für alle ok. wäre, es gab weder eine Wortmeldung noch Diskussion, dann wurde mitgeteilt, dass den Landesverbänden nun ein Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages zugehen würde (wer immer den nun ausarbeitet..)..
> Businies as usual also ohne jede Diskussion, Beteiligung der Basis oder ähnliches..


 
Das war dann aber bestenfalls ein Zwiegespräch oder jeweils ein Monolog ( antreten zum ... ,könnte man auch sagen)
Schaun mer mal.
Gruß A.


----------

